# ICB 2.0 powered by Alutech - Ideenwettbewerb Hinterbau-Kinematik



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

Die erste Abstimmung ist geschafft und ihr habe euch mit großer Mehrheit für die Laufradgröße 27,5“ entschieden. Jetzt geht es los mit der Ideenfindung für das Rahmenkonzept. Wir wollen sehen, welche Hinterbau-Konzepte euch in den Sinn kommen, und richten dazu diesen Ideenwettbewerb aus.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 powered by Alutech - Ideenwettbewerb Hinterbau-Kinematik*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## mpmarv (13. Mai 2014)

Es wird spannend!

Ich denke, da werden sich einige geniale Lösungen hervortun und die Chance einer derartigen Partizipation finde ich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (13. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsche mir ausschließlich gerade Rohre und Streben. Sprich ein zeitloses Design. Der Zeitgeist erhält Einzug durch schrille Eloxalfarben.


----------



## tobsinger (13. Mai 2014)

Hohe bzw. steile Druckstreben wären doch mal was. Wen ich mich recht errinnere sind die tiefen druckstreben ungünstig für die lastaufnahme und müssen deswegen überdimensioniert werden.
Ich finde zwar meine 'geschwindigkeitsfinne' ganz lässig, aber da ließe sich vllt ein paar gramm sparen, ohne steifigkeitseinbußen.


----------



## Splash (13. Mai 2014)

Für mich die wichtigen Faktoren hierbei sind ganz klar:

- niedriger Schwerpunkt
- Wartungsarmut
- Sitzrohr geeignet für Reverb Stealth

Insofern bin ich für ein gerades, durchgehendes Sitzrohr und eine Dämpferabstützung am Unterrohr, ähnlich wie bei der Fanes oder dem Nicolai ION. 

Flaschenhalter gibt es auch für am Sattel, wenn man so was noch unbedingt haben möchte.

PS: Linkage x3 ist Windows only, daher nüschts für mich ...


----------



## Hoeze (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn man rein mal die Raderhebungskurven sehen will bietet sich auch Geogebra an. Ist Open Source. Es ist zwar ein Mathe- Geometrie Programm aber um was anderes geht es ja eh nicht.

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Highsider (13. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> Für mich die wichtigen Faktoren hierbei sind ganz klar:
> 
> - niedriger Schwerpunkt
> 
> [...]


Wie definierst du das? Wie sind die Auswirkungen davon?


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (13. Mai 2014)

Was sind denn nun die Einbaumaße für den Dämpfer?


----------



## RobG301 (13. Mai 2014)

Schön wäre ein Rahmen-/Hinterbaukonzept, bei dem das Sitzrohr bei Größe XL nicht durch ein Rohr direkt abgestützt wird, welches ein riesiges Dreieck bildet und so den Rahmen noch größer als er ohnehin schon ist, wirken lässt.

Am besten so wenig Lager wie möglich am Hinterbau, um den Wartungsaufwand normal zu halten.


----------



## Makke (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Ideen:

- ein nicht so spitzes Antriebsdreieck.
- stehender Dämpfer (Option auf Montage mit Ausgleichsbehälter sollte gegeben sein)
- leicht abgesenkte Oberrohr
- nicht zu flacher Lenkwinkel, damit die Karre nicht zu träge wird


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

tomatenbiker55 schrieb:


> Was sind denn nun die Einbaumaße für den Dämpfer?


das ist ja noch nicht definitiv, in der Vorlage sind es 200x57mm.

Achtung: Auch die Darstellung des Antriebs als 1x11 dient nur der Illustration und ist nicht festgelegt. Auch hier entscheidet das Lastenheft!

Viel Spaß,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (13. Mai 2014)

Eine Mini-Wildsau würde mir rein optisch ziemlich zusagen.

Kann mir jemand der sich mit dieser Bauform ein wenig auskennt die Vor- und Nachteile nennen?


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gespannt, was da an beiträgen kommt. Wichtig wären mir persönlich bei einem solchen Rahmen folgende Faktoren:

- steife Gesamtkonstruktion: Der steifste Hauptrahmen nützt nichts, wenn aufgrund der Hinterbaukonstruktion eine Gummikuh draus wird.
- niedriger Schwerpunkt: Meine Erfahrung -> Je tiefer der Schwerpunkt, desto Go-Kart-artiger das Fahrgefühl
- große, hochqualitative Lager
- falls der Dämpfer in der Schusslinie des Hinterrads liegt, wird eine Abdeckung benötigt
- verschiedene Dämpfermodelle sollten verbaubar sein -> keine proprietären Lösungen
- Leichte Zugänglichkeit des Dämpfers sollte gewährleistet sein
(- Dämpferbefestigung mit Huber Bushings.) 

Faktoren wie "Versenkbare Sattelstütze muss möglich sein" sind für mich eh gesetzt und sollten nicht primärer Teil des Lastenhefts sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob man hier diskutieren soll, aber nachdem ich nicht ordentlich zeichnen kann, meine Ideen ausformuliert.

- Die Art wie es sich in etwa farhen soll wurde eh schon festgelegt und passt ja generell zur Idee des Bikes.  Über Kindematiken zu diskutieren bringt von meiner Seite nix, deswegen ein paar andere "Anforderungen", die mir so einfallen:

- Halbwegs steife Rahmenform
- Sitzrohr möglichst durchgehend gerade (kann einen Knick haben, für mehr Reifenfreiheit und kürzere KS, aber es soll dennoch gerade durchgezogen sein - also gerne ein konisches Sitzrohr, damit die Last gut verteilt, aber viel mögliche Einstecktiefe zur Verfügung steht)
- Stealth Loch soll nicht im Weg sein (Schweißnaht), wenn man eine lange Stütze versenken möchte.
- Tiefer Schwerpunkt
- nicht zu tiefes Tretlager (nervt am Trail bergauf)
- Oberrohr schön abfallend (niedrige Überstandshöhe - Kona Process...?)
- möglichst klassische Rahmenform mit halbwegs geraden Linien (Pitch, 301, Rune, Process, Remedy...), aber keine Kanten (keine eingeschweißten kantigen Bleche...Nicolai)
- Wenn möglich, Platz für Flaschenhalter im(!) Rahmen
- Dämpfer möglichst frei von Dreckbeschuss
- Reifenfreiheit für fette Hinterreifen
- "Paralelle" Formsprache (Dämpfer möglichst Parallel zu Sitzrohr, Unterrohr oder Oberrohr. Wippe in einer Linie mit Hinterbau oder Oberrohr etc...)
- Sitzwinkel um 73°
- Unnatürliche Lenkerververdreher sollten dem Oberrohr nichts tun...
- Unterrohr am Tretlager nicht zu weit nach vorne/unten ziehen - das wird eh nur von Steinen zerschossen
- Platz für unterschiedlichste Dämpfer
-


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung weshalb, aber bei mir ist die svg-Datei ziemlich zerschossen.


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

bei mir auch


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

oha. Ich musste für die letzten Bearbeitungsschritte blöderweise selbst auf Inkscape umsteigen. Habt ihr mit Illustrator geöffnet? Ich gucke die Datei gerade nochmals an und ändere den Link.

Jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte? Ziemlich zerschossen heißt Komponenten liegen wild im Raum?

Für die Illustrator-Nutzer ist denke ich das PDF bequem zu nutzen? Auch dazu noch ein Hinweis: ich bin kein AI-Checker, habe z.B. nicht geschafft die Gabelachse auf dem Laufrad zu fixieren oder so. Lenkwinkel und so Geschichten dürft ihr natürlich gerne variieren, die Skizze ist rein qualitativ. Ich habe die Pike auf ca. 130 mm getravelt. Bei der Sattelstütze habe ich die Stütze lang gelassen, schließlich sollte der Rahmen auch ein Stück weit gerade ausgeführt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (13. Mai 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Eine Mini-Wildsau würde mir rein optisch ziemlich zusagen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand der sich mit dieser Bauform ein wenig auskennt die Vor- und Nachteile nennen?


Sozusagen eine Alutech Mild-Sau!


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Mai 2014)

Rein zum Verständnis (bin auch nicht soo bewandert, was Hinterbaukonstruktionen betrifft):
Die Wildsau ist ein 4-Gelenker mit Horstlink!? Oder liege ich falsch?

Edit: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Patenten auf Hinterbaukinematiken aus? Gibt's da irgendwas, was nicht patentiert ist oder muss man die Lizenzgebühren ohnehin einplanen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Hohe bzw. steile Druckstreben wären doch mal was. Wen ich mich recht errinnere sind die tiefen druckstreben ungünstig für die lastaufnahme und müssen deswegen überdimensioniert werden.
> Ich finde zwar meine 'geschwindigkeitsfinne' ganz lässig, aber da ließe sich vllt ein paar gramm sparen, ohne steifigkeitseinbußen.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz... wichtig sind die Winkel von Sitzstrebe zu Wippe. Je nachdem, wie das im eingefedertem Zustand aussieht entstehen mehr oder minder hohe Biegemomente in der Strebe...
In der Tendenz haben "steile Sitzstreben" weniger das Problem.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Wenn man rein mal die Raderhebungskurven sehen will bietet sich auch Geogebra an. Ist Open Source. Es ist zwar ein Mathe- Geometrie Programm aber um was anderes geht es ja eh nicht.
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk



Ein Tip:
Legt euch nicht zu arg auf die Raderhebungkurve fest... zumindest bei meinen Hinterbauten ist die Priorität so gering, dass sich die Raderhebungskurve durch höher gestellte Prioritäten ergibt! Und so viel Federweg habe wir ja auch nicht...


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

*Noch ein Hinweis:*
Bitte ladet euren Entwurf auch in kleiner Ansicht (thumbnail) hier in die Diskussion, dann kann man sich leichter auf etwas beziehen, bzw. hat den Entwurf auch vor Augen.
Wir stellen später auch noch eine Vorlage im AI Format zur Verfügung!
gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

Hier die ersten Entwürfe von @foreigner , sieht ja schon echt gut aus!


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

Hier ein Entwurf von User @Iberia


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

Wir haben nun auch eine Adobe Illustrator Vorlage oben im 1. Beitrag zum Download eingefügt. Wie gesagt, Einbaulänge, Radstand etc. dürfen auch gerne bearbeitet werden.


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Rein zum Verständnis (bin auch nicht soo bewandert, was Hinterbaukonstruktionen betrifft):
> Die Wildsau ist ein 4-Gelenker mit Horstlink!? Oder liege ich falsch?
> 
> Edit: Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Patenten auf Hinterbaukinematiken aus? Gibt's da irgendwas, was nicht patentiert ist oder muss man die Lizenzgebühren ohnehin einplanen?



Wildsau: Genau, 4-Gelenker mit Horstlink

Lizenzgebühren: Horstlink ist kein Problem, mit Dave Weagle haben wir Kontakt aufgenommen. Grundsätzlich wollen wir erst einmal Ideen generieren und dann ggfs. anfragen, ob das zu handeln ist.


----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2014)

@mods: ich kann die Bilder nicht groß öffnen! ich will doch was zu sehen kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

häßlich, aber mal rein als kinematik Model.
Floating Dämpfer wie bei fusion.




noch angedeutet wo man Flaschenhalter unterbekommt....


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Mai 2014)

konamann schrieb:


> @mods: ich kann die Bilder nicht groß öffnen! ich will doch was zu sehen kriegen


 
Die sind in groß im Album, das im Newsbeitrag verlinkt wurde.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Mein Wunschbike:





ist etwas kompizierter. "Geszogener -Eingelenk-Full-Floater"
Das ist ein Eingelenker mit  nicht zu tiefem Drehpunkt für guten Antisquat.
Oben wird von dem Hinterbau der graue Link gezogen. Dieser zieht die grüne Wippe, die den Dämpfer komprimiert. Der Dämpfer ist schwimmend gelagert, also oben wie unten am Hinterbau befestigt.
Mit so einem Hinterbau kann man super Progressionskurven erreichen.
- Anfangs progressiv bis in den Sag für sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten und niedriges Losbrechmoment
- Dann linear. Schafft eine Art "Plattform", was auch weniger Wippen aufkommen lässt
- Zum Schluß dann progressiv für guten Durchschlagschutz.
Solche Konstuktionen werden meist am Ende des Federwegs extrem progressiv, was gerad mit einem Luftdämpfer dann nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Das liegt daran, dass Umlenkhebel und Wippe dann bereits in sehr großem Winkel (Richtung 180°) zueinander stehen. Dem wirkt hier der untere Anlenkpunkt des Dämpfers entgegen, indem der Dämpfer nach vorne (evtl. sogar schon leicht nach unten, wenn nötig) kippt und damit zu viel Progression heraus nimmt.
Vorteile:
- Extrem sprintstark
- "Plattform" hilft beim Springen und lässt Dämpfer nicht durchsacken
- super sensibel (hoher Drehpunkt, gezogene Anlenkung, Anfangs-Progression)
- Durchschlagsicher (Progression bei Konstruktion quasi nach belieben steuerbar)
- Gute Krafteinleitung (leichter Rahmen)
- Zentraler Schwerpunkt
- Dämpfer von Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen schmutzgeschützt
- Ausreichend versenkbare Sattelstütze
- leise: hochgezogene Kettenstreben
- eigenständiges Design (so noch nicht auf dem Markt, ähnlich aber ohne schwimmend gelagerten Dämpfer ist das Labyrinth-Enduro)
- kein Hängebauch

die anderen 2 von mir nochmal:
klassischer 4-Gelenker mit möglichst tiefem Schwerpunkt ausgelegt:





Und "Gambler-Style" Hinterbau (sicherlich einer der besten auf dem Markt) in Trailbike-Ausführung:


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

da brauchts dann aber einen hübschen Carbon hinterbau 
die Kinematik gefällt. Braucht allerdings viele Lager.



edith meint : auch nicht mehr Lager als Viergelenk...


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da brauchts dann aber einen hübschen Carbon hinterbau
> die Kinematik gefällt. Braucht allerdings viele Lager.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht mehr Lager als jeder normale 4-Gelenker oder andere Eingelenker mit Umlenkung. Und das geht garantiert auch in Alu.


----------



## Iberia (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch einen zweiten Entwurf gemacht, weiß aber nicht wie ich das aus dem Album hier rein kriege.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Iberia schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen zweiten Entwurf gemacht, weiß aber nicht wie ich das aus dem Album hier rein kriege.


 
Bild-Adresse kopieren und dann hier als Bild reinkopieren.


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Mai 2014)

Mit welchem Programm habt ihr die Entwürfe erstellt?
Vielleicht versuch ich mich dann nachher auch mal an meinen Vorstellungen


----------



## Iberia (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bild-Adresse kopieren und dann hier als Bild reinkopieren.


Alles klar, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iberia (13. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm habt ihr die Entwürfe erstellt?
> Vielleicht versuch ich mich dann nachher auch mal an meinen Vorstellungen


Open Office Draw


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn du bei deinem Bild im Album bist, ist auf der rechten Seite ein Reihe von Bildformaten (micro, thumbnail....) ->drauf klicken, das Bild springt in das gewünschte Format-> den Link aus der Browserzeile kopieren und hier ins Kommentarfeld über "Bild einfügen" hochladen


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nicht mehr Lager als jeder normale 4-Gelenker oder andere Eingelenker mit Umlenkung. Und das geht garantiert auch in Alu.




ja und sicher geht das in alu... in carbon könnte man das aber vom desing hübscher machen. 
glaub ich.


----------



## User85319 (13. Mai 2014)

Foreigners "Wunschbike" finde ich ziemlich geil. Die Kinematik klingt ausgeklügelt, alle Einsteller des Dämpfers wären prima zu erreichen und eine Flasche kriegt man ebenfalls unter. Designtechnisch müsste man halt noch was aus dem Rohrsatz rausholen


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

und der neue Name ist auch gleich dabei.... "Wunschbike"

ich find das auch richtig gut. 
und man könnte auch ein massives Hauptlager verbauen das ewig hält.
Das Design kann man da ja auch noch machen. 
Und eine Kette die nicht durch den Rahmen muss hat auch ihre Vorteile.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2014)

Und dann müssen wir noch eine Spannvorrichtung für den Gates ausklügeln und ne Pinion reinhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (13. Mai 2014)

Mein derzeitiger Favorit:
Simpel, günstig, steif, leicht, genug Bauraum, bewährt und hübsch wie ich finde.
Die Wippe als auch den unteren Drehpunkt ums Tretlager könnte man noch etwas höher setzten.

Das ganze gepaart mit einem ca. 340mm tiefem Tretlager, Lenkwinkel um die 67 - 68°,
steiler SW (74 - 75°) und ca. 450mm Reach in "L".
Stehend auf 650B(steinigt mich!) bei 130mm FW sollte das ein richtig gelungenes Trailbike ergeben.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und der neue Name ist auch gleich dabei.... "Wunschbike"
> 
> ich find das auch richtig gut.
> und man könnte auch ein massives Hauptlager verbauen das ewig hält.
> ...


 

Ok, Stefan Stark. Wir sind schon fertig.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Für die Fans tiefer Schwerpunkte:


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

Hängebauchschwein ?





dafür ist hinterbau schöner 

hmmmmmm


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Das "Wunschbike" wird heute Abend mal etwas "aufgehübscht".
Ihr wisst schon, schminke, Minirock, High Heels, ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> häßlich, aber mal rein als kinematik Model.
> Floating Dämpfer wie bei fusion.
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Floatlink-System muss ich leider kategorisch ausschließen. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich etwas dagegen hätte... im Gegenteil... aber als Fusion-Mitarbeiter würde mir mein Chef (zurecht) den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich das Fusion Markenzeichen bei anderen Projekten zum Einsatz bringe!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

bedeutet das das das "Wunschbike" so auch nicht geht?
wäre auch beidseitig angelenkter Dämpfer


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein Floatlink-System muss ich leider kategorisch ausschließen. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich etwas dagegen hätte... im Gegenteil... aber als Fusion-Mitarbeiter würde mir mein Chef (zurecht) den Kopf abreißen, wenn ich das Fusion Markenzeichen bei anderen Projekten zum Einsatz bringe!
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Bei dem Eingelenker "Wunschbike" ist das ja wohl was ganz anderes als bei dem "Fusion-mäßigen". Ist doch ne ganz andere Konstruktion. Da es da kein Patent drauf gibt, fände ich es auch doof sowas schon im Vorfeld auszuschließen.

Außerdem:
Was hat es Fusion zu interessieren, was Alutech baut ....
Da stimmt was mit euren "Verstrickungen" nicht.


----------



## mikefize (13. Mai 2014)

Ich kann das Argument von Stefan sehr gut nachvollziehen. Rechtlich wäre das schon machbar, aber damit würde er sich wohl wirklich in die Nesseln setzen - ich würde das auch nicht machen.

Wobei ich schon denke, dass es eher um die "typische" Fusion-Konstruktion wie bei Merlin geht, nicht um die Art der Anlenkung an sich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

@Merlin:

hmmm... das Wunschbike wäre sicherlich weit genug vom Fusion-System entfernt, damit es keine Probleme gibt.

Allerdings erkenne ich den Sinn in diesem System nicht. Die Vorteile erschließen sich mir nicht. Im Gegenteil, insbesondere in Bezug auf Bauraum und Gewicht sehe eine Menge Probleme.

Aber auf diese Geschichten können wir detaillierter eingehen, wenn wir ein bissl was gesammelt haben. Will hier nicht die Kreativität abwürgen.

Mich würde es aber freuen, wenn jeder zu seinem Konzept die eigenen Gedanken und auch mal die potentiellen Vor- und Nachteile präsentiert. Das wird sicherlich für einen "internen Vorfilter" sorgen und der Selbstkritik auf die Sprünge helfen. Foreigner hat das ja schon sehr schön vorgemacht.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (13. Mai 2014)

Ich les hier sehr oft den Wunsch nach einem tiefen Schwerpunkt. Ich hab dazu ein paar Anmerkungen

1) Wie kann man denn den Schwerpunkt überhaupt beeinflussen? Ich denke mal gemeint ist tiefliegender Dämpfer, tiefliegende Kettenstreben, ... (oder schwere Reifen und leichter Sattel )

2) Wieviel verschiebt sich der Schwerpunkt, wenn man bei einem Rad mit 11 bis 12 kg 350g Dämpfer plus Wippe etc. um 20cm nach unten bringt? Was groß ist der Effekt, wenn man den Fahrer mit ins Gesamtsystem einbezieht? (Überschlagsrechnung: 500g verschiebbare Masse bei 10kg Gewicht des Rades und 20cm Versatz: Der Schwerpunkt verschiebt sich um 1cm. Mit 90kg Fahrer obendrauf sinds grad noch 1mm.)

3) Zum Erreichen einer geringen Rotationsträgheit (z.B. um beim Springen zu tricksen) sollte man eigentlich versuchen, möglichst all Massen _im_ Schwerpunkt zu konzentrieren.

4) Wie wirkt sich ein niedriger Schwerpunkt aufs Fahrverhalten aus? Bei flotter Fahrt macht ein hoher(!) Schwerpunkt das Fahrzeug agil, vgl. http://www.motorradonline.de/rat-und-tat/grundlagen-korrekter-schwerpunkt-beim-motorrad/342085

Ich persönlich würde den niedrigen Schwerpunkt nicht als zentrales Designziel ansetzen. Ein gut funktionierender Hinterbau oder ein paar gespaarte Gramm Gewicht wären mir wesentlich wichtiger.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Solche Konstuktionen werden meist am Ende des Federwegs extrem progressiv, was gerad mit einem Luftdämpfer dann nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Das liegt daran, dass Umlenkhebel und Wippe dann bereits in sehr großem Winkel (Richtung 180°) zueinander stehen. Dem wirkt hier der untere Anlenkpunkt des Dämpfers entgegen, indem der Dämpfer nach vorne (evtl. sogar schon leicht nach unten, wenn nötig) kippt und damit zu viel Progression heraus nimmt.
> ...



Hi foreigner,

sauber, das ist ja schon eine riesen Sammlung von Entwürfen  Bezüglich der Aussage oben muss ich aber mal kurz eingreifen, damit hier keiner einem Irrtum erliegt. Im Prinzip ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall, wenn sich Wippenschenkel und Dämpfer auf die 180° zubewegen. je flacher der Winkel zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer, desto höher das Übersetzungsverhältnis (über das Winkel zwischen Hinterbau und Wippe kann man dagegen steuern).
Viele "klassische" Viergelenker haben mehr oder minder einen rechten Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und vorderem Wippenschenkel (auch wenn das oft optisch kaschiert ist), damit wird die notwendige Progression generiert (niedrigeres Übersetzungsverhältnis zum Ende vom Federweg).

Sorry, wenn ich Dich grad zweimal erwischt habe. Nicht falsch verstehen, finde es saugut, dass Du schon so viele Vorschläge gemacht hast. Und die "Nicht-Wunschbikes" gefallen mir schon recht gut 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich les hier sehr oft den Wunsch nach einem tiefen Schwerpunkt. Ich hab dazu ein paar Anmerkungen
> 
> 1) Wie kann man denn den Schwerpunkt überhaupt beeinflussen? Ich denke mal gemeint ist tiefliegender Dämpfer, tiefliegende Kettenstreben, ... (oder schwere Reifen und leichter Sattel )
> 
> ...



Ich finde einen zentralen Schwerpunkt wichtiger als die Schwerpunkthöhe... einfach nur, damit das Bike in der Luft nicht nach vorne oder hinten weg kippt.


----------



## Fridl89 (13. Mai 2014)

...ist er auch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Außerdem:
> Was hat es Fusion zu interessieren, was Alutech baut ....
> Da stimmt was mit euren "Verstrickungen" nicht.



Naja, solange mir Fusion meine Brötchen bezahlt ist das schon interessant... das ganze ICB 2.0 Projekt läuft "nebenher" und wird mich haupsächlich in den Nachtstunden beschäftigen (zuerst bin ich meinem Arbeitgeber verpflichtet!)
Das ganze geht sogar so weit, dass das ganze Team mit der Arbeitszeit in Vorleistung geht. Geld wird erst verdient, wenn auch Bikes verkauft werden! Ich denke das zeigt auch, wie viel Überzeugung hinter dieser Aktion steht... es gibt sonst wohl nicht viele Leute die 1000 Stunden oder mehr in Vorleistung gehen, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich ein Jahr später auch lohnt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Naja, solange mir Fusion meine Brötchen bezahlt ist das schon interessant... das ganze ICB 2.0 Projekt läuft "nebenher" und wird mich haupsächlich in den Nachtstunden beschäftigen (zuerst bin ich meinem Arbeitgeber verpflichtet!)
> Das ganze geht sogar so weit, dass das ganze Team mit der Arbeitszeit in Vorleistung geht. Geld wird erst verdient, wenn auch Bikes verkauft werden! Ich denke das zeigt auch, wie viel Überzeugung hinter dieser Aktion steht... es gibt sonst wohl nicht viele Leute die 1000 Stunden oder mehr in Vorleistung gehen, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich ein Jahr später auch lohnt...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 Ja, das ist klar. War nicht böse gemeint. Man muss ja manchmal bischen sticheln.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. Mai 2014)

Ist das Thema 29'er echt schon komplett raus ???

Ich finde ein "Trailbike" mit "nur" 130mm FW ist doch perfekt als 29'er (natürlich auch in 27,5") möglich !?


----------



## Highsider (13. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich finde einen zentralen Schwerpunkt wichtiger als die Schwerpunkthöhe... einfach nur, damit das Bike in der Luft nicht nach vorne oder hinten weg kippt.


Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere wird auf einen Rahmen gesehen von vielen Leuten stark überbewertet.
- Die Einstellung der Dämpfung/Federung (+Temperatureinflüsse),
- die Geometrie (sowie Toleranzen der Geometrie in der Fertigung)
[- Körperhaltung, Körperspannung des Fahrers]
haben einen viel größeren Einfluss auf die Balance, als die Position von 350g Dämpfer+ 250g Hebel in einem schon ziemlich begrenzten Bereich. Selbst wenn der Dämpfer mehr wiegt ist das den anderen Aspekten unterzuordnen.
Bei MTB-Rahmen und tiefem Schwerpunkt gehts mMn eigentlich nur um Marketing/Design (gerade wenn man einen Luftdämpfer verbaut).

[Klar merkt man, wenn man auf einmal eine 3 kg Gabel anstatt einer 2 kg Gabel verbaut, aber hier geht es ja um den Rahmen.]


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ist das Thema 29'er echt schon komplett raus ???
> 
> Ich finde ein "Trailbike" mit "nur" 130mm FW ist doch perfekt als 29'er (natürlich auch in 27,5") möglich !?



Wir werden beobachten, was für ein Rahmenkonzept hier favorisiert wird. Wenn es Sinn ergibt, da ein zweite Version von zu bauen (quasi das ICB2.9  ) dann ist das natürlich interessant. Entweder Alutech macht das, oder es wird sogar nebenbei entwickelt.

Auf gut Deutsch: Auch die Nische Wenig Federweg + 29" ist für Alutech interessant. Darüber aber bitte hier nicht diskutieren, das macht die Geschichte doch recht unübersichtlich.

Beim Schwerpunkt sehe ich es ähnlich: Leichte Bikes haben da kaum Spielraum. Bei einem alten Rocky Mountain Flatline oder einem Getriebebike merkt man es schön, aber da reden wir von ca. 2 kg die mal eben in Richtung Rahmenmitte geschoben werden. Mit einem ganzen Haufen Umlenkhebel und Stahlfederdämpfer wird das ebenfalls interessant, aber mir fällt spontan gar nicht ein, wie man viele schwere Umlenkhebel _nicht_ in der Mitte des Rahmens unterbringen kann 

Noch ein Fusion bauen? neee, das macht doch Conway schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ist das Thema 29'er echt schon komplett raus ???
> 
> Ich finde ein "Trailbike" mit "nur" 130mm FW ist doch perfekt als 29'er (natürlich auch in 27,5") möglich !?


Hi,
wir wollen erstmal von dem Dauerbrenner "Laufradgrößen" weg, um den Fokus auf die Rahmenkonstruktion zu lenken. Es wurde ein 27,5" konzept entschieden und darauf liegt jetzt der Fokus, evtl. stellen wir die Frage "Soll ein 29er parallel betrachtet werden?", noch einmal in der Abstimmung zum Lastenheft. Dazu muss aber die nötige Bereitschaft unter den Usern gegeben sein und auch wir, teamintern, müssen für diesen Mehraufwand gewappnet sein. Ich persönlich bin sehr für ein Brüderchen mit großen Füßen, allein schon weil ich einen Rahmen brauche, wo die RS1 rein passt;-)
Gruß, Basti
Edit: Stefanus war schneller und damit zählt seine Antwort ;-)


----------



## FloriLori (13. Mai 2014)




----------



## konsti-d (13. Mai 2014)

@nuts :


nuts schrieb:


> ..._ Der Hinterbau muss nichts mit bisher existierenden Alutech-Bikes zu tun haben!_




muss denn der Hauptrahmen verwendet werden?

Wenn ja, gebt den Leuten dazu doch auch ne Vorlage! Braucht doch keiner ein Rad designen, wenn es gar nicht in Frage kommt, da der Alutech-Rohrsatz verwendet wird.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> sauber, das ist ja schon eine riesen Sammlung von Entwürfen  Bezüglich der Aussage oben muss ich aber mal kurz eingreifen, damit hier keiner einem Irrtum erliegt. Im Prinzip ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall, wenn sich Wippenschenkel und Dämpfer auf die 180° zubewegen. je flacher der Winkel zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer, desto höher das Übersetzungsverhältnis (über das Winkel zwischen Hinterbau und Wippe kann man dagegen steuern).
> Viele "klassische" Viergelenker haben mehr oder minder einen rechten Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und vorderem Wippenschenkel (auch wenn das oft optisch kaschiert ist), damit wird die notwendige Progression generiert (niedrigeres Übersetzungsverhältnis zum Ende vom Federweg).
> ...


 
Kein Problem. Aber ich glaube, du hast mich einfach nicht verstanden:

Ich spreche nicht vom Winkel zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer (das ist mir bewußt), ich spreche vom Winkel zwischen dem Zughebel und der Wippe.
Nur mal hingeschmiert zum Verständnis: Den blauen Winkel meine Ich:




Und eingefedert dann so. Der blaue Winkel vergrößert sich, das Übersetzungsverhältnis fällt stark, der Hinterbau wird sehr progressiv. Gleichzeitig schwingt der Dämpfer dank schwimmender Lagerung unten nach vorne und Vergrößert den von dir angesprochenen Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe. Dadurch wird der starken Progression entgegengewirkt. Der Hinterbau ist zwar zum Ende immer noch progessiv, aber nicht so stark, dass der Federweg nicht nutzbar ist.





Das System erlaubt eine sehr freie Gestaltung der Progressionskurve. Man kann an verschiedensten Stellen gegensteuern. Mit schwebt sowas wie unten rechts in der Ecke dargestellt vor. Niedriges Losbrechmoment, Linear ab dem Sagpunkt, saubere Endprogression.


Ich glaube, ich liege nicht falsch.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @nuts :
> 
> 
> muss denn der Hauptrahmen verwendet werden?
> ...


Nein, auch hier seid ihr frei. Den finalen Shape werdenw ir ja eh erst später festlegen, von daher: nutz das weiße Blatt mit den Komponenten und mach, was dir gefällt!


----------



## FloriLori (13. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein entwurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (13. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nein, auch hier seid ihr frei. Den finalen Shape werdenw ir ja eh erst später festlegen, von daher: nutz das weiße Blatt mit den Komponenten und mach, was dir gefällt!


na denn! Beste Nachricht, da mir leider die Alutech-Optik überhaupt nicht zusagt, aber das ICB02-Projekt sehr und ich vielleicht eins will.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Achso, Bauraum: Ist zwar echt nicht ganz leicht, aber machbar, denke ich.
Ist etwas anders als ich mir das Vorstelle, aber wohl trotzdem das Bike, das dem "Wunschbike" am nächsten kommt:


----------



## help (13. Mai 2014)

Zentraler Schwerpunkt ist sicherlich wichtig, alleine weil bei einem "Trailbike" die Trettlagerhöhe nicht zu tief sein sollte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @nuts :
> 
> 
> muss denn der Hauptrahmen verwendet werden?
> ...



Die Funktionsmuster werden - soweit möglich - auf dem aktuellen Alutech-Rohrsatz und Teilen bestehen. Für die Serie wollen wir aber natürlich über neue Designs sprechen. Die finden sich später bestimmt auch wieder in anderen Teilen der Alutech Modellfamilie.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich liege nicht falsch.



Okay... sorry... habe Dich tatsächlich missverstanden


----------



## Iberia (13. Mai 2014)




----------



## gedy (13. Mai 2014)

Schade mit dem Fusionhinterbau, ich liebe mein Fusion nach wie vor innig, und halte dieses System für geradezu ideal für ein Trailbike, kaum Treteinflüsse auf den Dämpfer, perfekte Progression, Schwerpunkt niedrig, Platz für Flaschenhalter, kurze Kettenstreben möglich, steiler Sitzwinkel möglich alles ideal für ein Trailbike. Wie wäre es denn mit einem wie ein Commencal meta gestyltes Bike, mit echtem Fusion Hinterbau 27,5 Hinterrad und 29iger Vorderrad, das beste aus allen Welten und würde garantiert so nie von Fusion gebaut (hat sich da eigentlich überhaupt schon jemand dran getraut außer Liteville?)


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @nuts :
> muss denn der Hauptrahmen verwendet werden?



Nein, Sorry das man das so lesen konnte!

Zum Thema Fusion: Die Dinger müssen bauartbedingt ziemlich schwer ausfallen - das stört mich da so ein bisschen dran.

Und falls es jemanden irritiert: Beiträge vom ICB-Team werden ab sofort farbig etwas abgehoben.


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

foreigners kurve ist schon beeindruckend, fänd ich top


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

wäre auch top gibts dann so was:

hier sollten bilder hin hat aber nicht geklappt. Ich denke das xprezo adhoc hat auch die gewünschte Kurve, was haltet ihr von sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

Zur schwerpunkthöhe:

Jeder da mal versucht hat, ein rad mit vollen gepäcktaschen im wiegetritt zu fahren, wird verstehen warum der schwerpunkt des bikes relativ niedrig sein sollte!


----------



## Highsider (13. Mai 2014)

Es geht hier aber um 350g Dämpfer+ 250g Umlenkhebel [+ Druckstreben (Wer merkt schon ob die 5cm höher oder tiefer sind?)]
und nicht um XX kg vollgepackte Gepäcktaschen.

Ich plädiere dann dafür den Flaschenhalter so niedrig wie möglich anzubringen


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

Highsider schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um 350g Dämpfer+ 250g Umlenkhebel [+ Druckstreben (Wer merkt schon ob die 5cm höher oder tiefer sind?)]
> und nicht um XX kg vollgepackte Gepäcktaschen.
> 
> Ich plädiere dann dafür den Flaschenhalter so niedrig wie möglich anzubringen



top, das bringt vom schwerpunkt meist deutlich mehr als ein niedriger 300 g dämpfer


----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn eine flasche dran ist, hätte ich die lieber in erreichbarer höhe und nicht des schwerpunktes wegen unterm tretlager


----------



## Iberia (13. Mai 2014)

Mit Reflektor und Klingelupgrade:


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Iberia hat´s getroffen! Den nehmen wir.

So mal Klassiker, und leicht abgeändert:


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: was hältst Du vom Xprezo, sieht bei linkage sehr gut aus


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Soo, für mich waren das die mehr oder weniger sinnvollen. Ich habe fürs erst fertig.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> @foreigner: was hältst Du vom Xprezo, sieht bei linkage sehr gut aus


 
Gefällt mir recht gut. Hauptdrehpunkt weiter hinten fände ich noch besser. Aber gar nicht mal übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2014)

@foreigner Könntest du bittel mal Sinn und Hintergrund deines letzten Vorschlags erörtern? Den Rest hab ich glaub überrissen 

Hab mal das entsprechende Lager markiert (grün) wo´s bei mir hakt...





foreigner´s Vorschlag!


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

Highsider schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um 350g Dämpfer+ 250g Umlenkhebel [+ Druckstreben (Wer merkt schon ob die 5cm höher oder tiefer sind?)]
> und nicht um XX kg vollgepackte Gepäcktaschen.
> 
> Ich plädiere dann dafür den Flaschenhalter so niedrig wie möglich anzubringen



Dann binde Dir mal in einem gut ausbalancierten 12 Kg Rad mit Tape ne 600 Milliliterflasche

- nah ans Tretlager
- in die Nähe der Sattelklemme und
- vorne aufs Unterrohr

und geh damit mal richtig heizen und springen.

Auch wenn das kein ausbalanciertes 12 KG Rad ist - die Karre hier:






war das Witzigste, was ich je gefahren bin. Vom Go Kart-Feeling kann mein Session da nicht mithalten.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Soo, für mich waren das die mehr oder weniger sinnvollen. Ich habe fürs erst fertig.



Dann gefällt mir die klassischte Variante am besten.







Wobei ich noch keines mit wenig Fedrweg von der Variante gefahren bin und die wäre mal so gut wie Wartungsfrei 







G.


----------



## Highsider (13. Mai 2014)

@SCM Meine Aussage beruht nicht auf Vermutungen, sondern auf Erfahrungen. Der Raum indem man den Dämpfer+Anlenkung bewegen kann ist nunmal nicht all zu groß. Ich sage ja nicht, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, sondern, dass viele andere Einflussfaktoren einen viel größeren Unterschied machen.

btw: Das mit dem Flaschenhalter war nicht ernst gemeint...


----------



## Jierdan (13. Mai 2014)

Der Thread kann eh zu, das Giant Trance gibts schon und besser wirds nimmer.


----------



## Bordstein (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch mal etwas gezeichnet.

Bike 1 ist ein klassischer Viergelelenker. Bike 2 hingegen ist eine VPP-Konstruktion.
Ich habe nach dem Motto "KISS" versucht zu arbeiten, sodass es sich um keine völlig neuartigen Entwürfe handelt, aber durch diese Schlichtheit finde ich persönlich die Bikes ganz ok. Von der Umsetzbarkeit des VPP bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es ist jetzt auch kein sonderlich tiefer, wenn auch halbwegs zentraler Schwerpunkt vorhanden, aber wir reden hier über 300g Dämpfer und keine Stahlfedern. Außerdem sollten höher angesetzte Drehpunkte und stärker nach oben verlaufende Sitzstreben den Hinterbau etwas steifer machen.

Seht selbst (Mein Drucker ist nicht der neuste...) :










Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2014)

Nettes Banshee


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Mai 2014)

Bike #2 von @Bordstein gefällt mir sehr gut!

Edit: könnte es bei einem VPP mit wenig Federweg Probleme geben, da die ja mit recht viel SAG gefahren werden soll(t)en? Oder hängt das auch von der Dämpferabstimmung und der Anlenkung ab?


----------



## Bordstein (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Hinterbau sieht dem Banshee durch die Form etwas ähnlich, jedoch ist der Link oben anders positioniert und der Dämpfer wird nicht durch die Sitzstrebe angelenkt. Aber das Banshee Spitfire/Rune ist ein verdammt schickes Bike, das muss ich zugeben. 

Edit:
Mit Hinterbaukinematiken habe ich mich nicht sonderlich genau befasst, aber aus der Vergangenheit weiß ich, dass Stefan eine Vorliebe für Viergelenker hat, evtl. weil diese etwas besser sind. Aber da fehlt mir das Hintergrundwissen, sorry.
Das einzige Problem könnte beim VPP der Umwerfer sein, hier müsste man etwas herumspielen, wobei das eigentlich machbar sein sollte.

Aber seht diese Kritzeleien einfach als Designvorschlag.

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

ich finde es übrigens schade das der letzte Thread geschlossen wurde....

der News Beitrag von heute würde da als Zitat so gut rein passen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/13/69-berg-colin-stewart-und-tobi-leonhardt-steil-gardasee/

vor allem wenn der von jemand kommt der schon alle Kombinationen gefahren ist , und das nicht nur zur Eisdiele...



nuts schrieb:


> Das 650B Hinterrad wurde kürzlich durch ein 26" LR ersetzt: Das bessere Überrollverhalten und etwas mehr Grip der 650B Version stehen einem geringeren Gewicht, einer größeren Bewegungsfreiheit und (noch) einer größeren Reifenauswahl bei 26" entgegen. Einen Unterschied bzgl. Überrollverhalten kann ich am HR zwischen 650B und 26" ohnehin nicht feststellen und der Gripunterschied lässt sich durch eine entsprechende Reifenwahl kompensieren. Sprich: am HR überwiegen für mich die Vorteile von 26".


----------



## Splash (13. Mai 2014)

Bike #1 von @@Bordstein gefällt mir sehr gut, die #2 wäre nicht so wirklich mein Ding ...


----------



## rappelkiste (13. Mai 2014)

Einmal in Richtung Nr.2 von Bordstein - passt gut zu meinem Spitfire..
Und es passt sogar ein pöser xxx rein.
Was möchte eingentlich der Herr Weagle an Lizengebühr haben?


----------



## Mojo25 (13. Mai 2014)

Jetzt geht die Laufraddiskussion hier auch schon wieder los... müsst ihr viel Langeweile haben...


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

"Wunschbike 2.0":


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

dürfte recht steif sein


----------



## Jierdan (13. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehs ja nicht so ganz... Erst wird Wartungsarmut gefordert und dann werden Anlenkungen mit drölf Winz-lagern und viel Kleinklein vorgeschlagen... ja was denn nun? Und ich warte noch auf den ersten Eingelenker à la Morewood mit großer Schwinge und XPI-Verschnitt ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Lizenzgebühren: Horstlink ist kein Problem, mit Dave Weagle haben wir Kontakt aufgenommen. Grundsätzlich wollen wir erst einmal Ideen generieren und dann ggfs. anfragen, ob das zu handeln ist.


Das wäre ja was. Finde leider keine Zeit für Illustrationen, aber den Split-Pivot Prototyp von Devinci für Pietermaritzburg fand ich klasse! Verbindet die guten Eigenschaften von Eingelenkern (mit Umlenkung) und HL-Viergelenkern. Dazu schön gelöst durch die direkte Dämpferanlenkung über die Hinterbau-Druckstreben und kleiner Führungs-Wippe. Soweit ich das gelesen habe legt Herr Weagle das Split-Pivot-Layout auch eher recht progressiv aus - würde ja prima passen. Das, mit aggressiverer Geometrie und Geo-Sweet-Spot bei 14 cm Gabel, fänd ich sehr fein!

PS: Vielleicht geht dieses Layout auch mit Horst-Link?


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Die Konstuktion hat nicht mehr Lager als jeder "Nicht-direkt-angelnkte-Eingelenker". Und die Lagerhaltbarkeit von solchen Umlenkungen ist besser als die von 4 Gelenkern oder normalen abgestützten Eingelenkern, da hier relativ geringe Kräfte mit großen Drehwinkeln übertragen werden. Also, da ist das System besser als viele anderen, Dazu alles in relativ schmutzunempfindlichen Lage. Außerdem: Wer hat von ausgesprochen kleinen Lagern gesprochen?


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

so wie das ibis ripley nur ein bisschen progressiver wäre ein traum, dw-link ist aber offenbar sehr teuer zu fertigen da die toleranzen gering sind. das gilt wohl umso mehr für die excenter lösung am ripley.

die foreigner lösung würd ich auch unterstützen, aber ich glaube nicht dass die große masse das versteht bzw. sich die zeit dazu nimmt


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2014)

Gibt das nicht Stress mit Scott, wenn wir da einfach den Gambler Hinterbau kopieren?


----------



## freetourer (13. Mai 2014)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal etwas gezeichnet.
> 
> Bike 1 ist ein klassischer Viergelelenker. Bike 2 hingegen ist eine VPP-Konstruktion.
> ...
> ...




Das als 27,5er mit 120 - 140 mm und als 29er mit 100 - 120mm wäre bislang mein Favorit


----------



## mlb (13. Mai 2014)

dann will ich auch mal:





Vllt. etwas langweilig und sieht aus wie ein.....hm...
aber aufgeräumte optik und Platz für Flaschenhalter


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2014)

mlb schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein.....hm...



Rose? 
Da hast du bei kleinen Rahmengrößen und Dämpfer mit Piggy oder ner Coladose wieder keinen Platz für nen Flaschenhalter.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen:
progressiver Eingelenker mit weit hinten liegendem Hauptdrehpunkt für schöne Raderhebungskurve, Dämpfer im Hauptrahmen und durchgehendem Sitzrohr. Würde mir auch wirklich sehr gut gefallen:


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bitte mit normalen Kettenstreben, elevated Chainstays finde ich zum Heulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (13. Mai 2014)

Ohne nen blassen Schimmer von Kinematik zu haben: @foreigner hat da einige interessante Sachen dabei. 

Optisch faszinierend finde ich immer wieder die crazy Anlenkung ala Scott/Canyon mit stehendem Dämpfer. Bin sehr gespannt auf weitere gute Vorschläge und die Abstimmung.

@Iberia: das du immer so albern sein musst *kopfschüttel*


----------



## H.B.O (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen:
> progressiver Eingelenker mit weit hinten liegendem Hauptdrehpunkt für schöne Raderhebungskurve, Dämpfer im Hauptrahmen und durchgehendem Sitzrohr. Würde mir auch wirklich sehr gut gefallen:



gefällt mir nicht, bei dem langen weg zwischen achse und dämpferauge brauchts einen link am sitzrohr


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte mit normalen Kettenstreben, elevated Chainstays finde ich zum Heulen


 Hatte gerade den gleichen Gedanken, als ich mir das nochmal so angeschaut habe.
Mache ich heute abend noch....


----------



## pfiff (13. Mai 2014)

Mir würde ja sowas wie der Pudel von Alutech gefallen. Nur in klein also mit wenig Federweg. Den könnte man dann Schweißhund nennen oder gleich die übergeordnete Bezeichnung Jagdhund nehmen.

Sehr gelungen ist auch die Lösung vom Zonenschein Enduro. Da ist noch ein kleiner Hebel am Drehpunkt zwischengeschaltet. Hinterbaukonzept funktioniert super


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen:
> progressiver Eingelenker mit weit hinten liegendem Hauptdrehpunkt für schöne Raderhebungskurve, Dämpfer im Hauptrahmen und durchgehendem Sitzrohr. Würde mir auch wirklich sehr gut gefallen:



Solange man den Dämpfer nach belieben austauschen kann und nicht auf einen festgelegt wird.


----------



## scnc (13. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: Was ist bei einer gezogenen Anlenkung vorteilhafter als bei einer gedrückten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (13. Mai 2014)

Ihr seid sehr viel professioneller geworen!


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

scnc schrieb:


> @foreigner: Was ist bei einer gezogenen Anlenkung vorteilhafter als bei einer gedrückten?



Das ist doof zu erklären und hört sich esotherischer an als es ist.
Ein gedrückter Hebel kann ja eigentlich irgendwohin ausweichen wollen, vor allem wenn er auf der anderen Seite eine Gegenkraft hat. Er wird aber noch seitlich geführt. Allerdings ist da eine gewisse "Verspannung" im System. Bei gezogenen Hebeln ist die Sache klar. Verspannen tut sich da nichts.
In der Praxis arbeiten gezogene Hinterbauten meist sehr schnell und sehr sensibel. 
Außerdem ist Zug-Belastung auch immer günstiger als Druck.
Hört sich alles sehr theoretisch an. Aber probier mal ein NukeProof Scalp oder Pulse, oder ein Moorewood Makulu und dann mal ein altes Commencal Supreme, oder Transition aus und dann Vergleich mal Grip und Traktion. Ich finde, das merkt man schon.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise müsste man einen Hebel der die Hauptlast nur auf Zug überträgt auch filigraner auslegen können als einen der auf Druck, und damit potentielle Knickung, belastet wird.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)




----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

ich komm mit diesem programm nicht richtig klar, aber ich hoffe man erkennt was ich will.
ähnlich wie bei @foreigner ein eingelenker mit hebelage zum dämpfer. nur bei mir wir der hebel gedrückt. der dämpfer kann dann schön tief.
gibts die vorlage auch in irgend einem CAD-tauglichen format?
sowas kommt bei raus, wenn ich es in ein dxf umwandel , kann das mal bitte jemand besser!


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Einmal für Kharne:




Eingelenker, über Dämpferverlängerung Progressiv angelenkt


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


>



Mimimimi...Flaschenhalter...mimimimi

Finde ich sonst eigentlich ganz geil...


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Einmal für Kharne:




Eingelenker, über Dämpferverlängerung progressiv angelenkt


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Mimimimi...Flaschenhalter...mimimimi
> 
> Finde ich sonst eigentlich ganz geil...



"Trailbike" fährt man immer mit Rucksack! Hast du das nicht gewußt?

Naja, hab heute ja auch schon Trinkflaschen-taugliche eingestellt.


----------



## mlb (13. Mai 2014)

und noch einmal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

wahrscheinlich müsste der Dämpfer steiler in den Rahmen zwecks Progression, aber Vorschlag ist sonst schön.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Mai 2014)

Trinkflaschenhalter und mit Option auf 29"


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Also, 11 Entwürfe habe ich reingehauen, aber der ist immer noch der beste von meinen, finde ich:




Vielleicht nicht der hübscheste, aber technisch meiner Ansicht nach den anderen einfach weit überlegen, wenn der richtig umgesetzt wird. Und in dieser Ausführung ist er auch Platztechnisch machbar.
130mm, Drehpunkt knapp über Kettenblatt, schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer, Progressionskuve mit Plattformeffekt. Das geht mal echt nach vorne. Dazu schön sensibel durch anfängliche Progression und mit schöner Endprogression für Sprünge. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist der große, erste Hebel (alleine durch den Hinterbau). Das Übersetzungsverhältnis steht damit schon und wird durch die Umlenkung quasi nur noch "in Form gebracht". 
Dazu wüsste ich keinen, der so ein System baut, es wäre echt mal was eigenes. Platz für Trinkfalsche gibt´s auch. 

Danach kommt für mich das:




Und danach das (auch weil´s einfach ist. Die angeblichen Vorteile der anderen Konstruktionen sind mir zu gering, dass es die komplizierte Konstruktion mit mehr Lagern und größerer Anfälligkeit rechtfertigt.)


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2014)

also ich stell mir nen EIngelenker mit einer Dämpferanlenkung wie beim Corsair Marque und Maelstrom vor. 
Habe ein weilchen mit einem direkt angelenktem Eingelenker rumgespielt, aber dort sind die Hebelverhältnisse einfach jenseits von gut und böse,, also hab ichs aufgegeben.


----------



## IceQ- (13. Mai 2014)

Meine idee. Keine gute Zeichnung aber ich glaube das Konzept ist sehr klar erkennbar. Orientiert habe ich mich hierbei an der Tatsache, dass ein Trail Bike unter anderen auch (!) Vortriebs orientiert sein muss. Dazu eine gewisse Agilität. Dies wird alleine dadurch schon besser möglich gegenüber anderen Vorschlägen, da wir keinen auf und Ach und Krach tiefen Schwerpunkt in meiner Idee verwirklichen. Ein Trailbike muss wendig sein. Trails müssen rocken und nicht niedergewalzt werden! 
Bedacht habe ich beim Begriff Trailbike auch folgendes: Zugänglichkeit  Lockouthebel, Zugstufeneinstellung oder was auch immer der Dämpfer für Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.
Weitere Vorteil: Trinkflasche passt. Umlenkhebel mit mehreren Lochpositionen gut möglich um variable Kinematik je nach Wunsch zu ermöglichen.
Nachteil meiner Idee ist wohl die Pflicht von Horstlink.
Lenkwinkel: ~67.5° (@130mm)
Sitzrohrwinkel: 73-74° (@130mm)
Kettenstrebe ca 435mm




möglicherweise etwas "langweilig".


----------



## Piefke (13. Mai 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Nachteil meiner Idee ist wohl die Pflicht von Horstlink.


Ich sehe das eher als Vorteil.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2014)

Meine Definition von Trailbike: Eine Auslegung der Kinematik bei der man keinen Hebel am Dämpfer braucht! Einmal das Setup machen und fahren. Höchstens im Winter Druck nachlegen und die Zugstufe weiter auf. Und da könnten dann die Hebelchen von foreigner weit vorne sein, weil man darüber die Feinheiten der Kennlinie anpassen kann bis man da ist wo man hin will.


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> also ich stell mir nen EIngelenker mit einer Dämpferanlenkung wie beim Corsair Marque und Maelstrom vor.
> Habe ein weilchen mit einem direkt angelenktem Eingelenker rumgespielt, aber dort sind die Hebelverhältnisse einfach jenseits von gut und böse,, also hab ichs aufgegeben.



Bin da im Prinzip bei dir, find´s nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte auch noch die eine oder andere Idee, aber leider machen sich ja die CC und Tourenfuzzis für gewöhnlich gleich in die Hose, wenn sie ein Kettenumlenkung sehen. Daher hab ich´s gelassen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2014)

Naja wie gesagt, erst hab ich versucht einen direkt angelenkten Eingelenker zu etwerfen. Aber die Hebelverhältnisse sind einfach nur bescheiden finde ich.
Und wir entwickeln ja hier keine CC Pfeile.   die gibs schon in Massen auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (13. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher als Vorteil.


Mir gings um die Patent Sache. Das Bike wird dadurch automatisch teurer...




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meine Definition von Trailbike: Eine Auslegung der Kinematik bei der man keinen Hebel am Dämpfer braucht! Einmal das Setup machen und fahren. Höchstens im Winter Druck nachlegen und die Zugstufe weiter auf. Und da könnten dann die Hebelchen von foreigner weit vorne sein, weil man darüber die Feinheiten der Kennlinie anpassen kann bis man da ist wo man hin will.


Und hier merkt man: der Begriff Trailbike ist verdammt weit gewählt. Für mich ist das Teil von Marathon bis abfahrtsorientiertes Biken alles.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (13. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein schnell hingekritzelter Entwurf, weiß aber nicht was der bezüglich der Funktion taugt...
Je nachdem wie groß/klein das Hinterbausystem zu realisieren ist, wäre das Ding auch Flaschenhaltertauglich...
Und es ist etwas eigenständiger
Edit: Sieht man jetzt nicht so gut, aber es hat das Lager an der Kettenstrebe, vor den Ausfallenden, so wie die Horst Links


----------



## pfiff (13. Mai 2014)

Und danach das (auch weil´s einfach ist. Die angeblichen Vorteile der anderen Konstruktionen sind mir zu gering, dass es die komplizierte Konstruktion mit mehr Lagern und größerer Anfälligkeit rechtfertigt.)





[/QUOTE]



Find ich optisch sehr gelungen. Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn der Drehpunkt vom Tretlager gesehen rechts oben wäre. Aber ob es technisch auch gut ist, müssen die Experten beurteilen.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2014)

Für mich war der Preis ausschlaggebend. Und ich konnte den Dämpfer nicht drehen. Für die lange Strebe kann ein einfaches 40x20 Profil genommen werden. Die wird dann über das Steuerrohr angelenkt, so hat man einen ganz weit vorne sitzenden Drehpunkt was eine gute Effizienz verspricht. Für die Stabiltiät wird das Sattelrohr noch über ein dünnes Rohr abgestützt. Der Rest sind auch normale Rohre. Dadurch kann man den Rahmen bestimmt für unter 150€ verkaufen.


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich auch mal ein wenig künstlerisch betätigt:

Die "cleane" Version





und eine steifere Version.





Idee ist, dass der Hinterbau harmonisch im Hauptrahmen weitergeführt werden soll und ein System ähnlich dem DW-Link/Maestro Prinzip zum tragen kommt.

Edit: bin grad irgendwie zu blöd Bilder anzuhängen..

Nuts: habe die Bilder eingefügt, hoffe das ist okay...


----------



## TRAXXIANER (13. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich denke mal der Rahmen wird wenig steif sein und wenn mich mein totaler Laienblick nicht täuscht hat der ordentlich Pedalrückschlag...

Sent with internet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Für mich war der Preis ausschlaggebend. Und ich konnte den Dämpfer nicht drehen. Für die lange Strebe kann ein einfaches 40x20 Profil genommen werden. Die wird dann über das Steuerrohr angelenkt, so hat man einen ganz weit vorne sitzenden Drehpunkt was eine gute Effizienz verspricht. Für die Stabiltiät wird das Sattelrohr noch über ein dünnes Rohr abgestützt. Der Rest sind auch normale Rohre. Dadurch kann man den Rahmen bestimmt für unter 150€ verkaufen.


Ich kann das immer wieder lesen und liege jedes Mal wieder unterm Tisch vor Lachen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2014)

Kann es hier leider nicht sehen, dafür aber im Album. Erinnert stark an das Nicolai Ion, welches alles andere als "wenig steif" ist.


----------



## rass (13. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Für mich war der Preis ausschlaggebend. Und ich konnte den Dämpfer nicht drehen. Für die lange Strebe kann ein einfaches 40x20 Profil genommen werden. Die wird dann über das Steuerrohr angelenkt, so hat man einen ganz weit vorne sitzenden Drehpunkt was eine gute Effizienz verspricht. Für die Stabiltiät wird das Sattelrohr noch über ein dünnes Rohr abgestützt. Der Rest sind auch normale Rohre. Dadurch kann man den Rahmen bestimmt für unter 150€ verkaufen.



Die Preiskalkulation würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

...und ich würde das wirklich gerne fahren, rein aus Interesse...und das 40x20 Profil sollte nicht hochkant, sondern quer verbaut werden, damit man die Beine bergab auflegen und ausruhen kann.


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

Als plus könnte man auch verkaufen das das HR nicht nur in Rahmenebene einfedert, nein es umfährt Hindernisse quasi...

und wenn man gegen einen Baum fährt nutzt man einfach den SAg vom Dämpfer...

sollte man wirklich weiter verfolgen.

SCNR


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Mal kurz ein kleiner Tipp für alle, die sich mal probieren wollen, aber nicht die große Erfahrung haben:
(Will nicht klugscheißen, aber vielleicht hilft´s ja dem ein oder anderen)

- Hauptdrehpunkt: Weit oberhalb des Kettenblattes hat der Drehpunkt wenig Sinn, weil man sich da einen großen Pedalrückschlag einfängt und dadurch, dass das Bike beim Treten aus dem Sag gezogen wird auch starkes Wippen. Will man einen hohen Drehpunkt bauen, muss man, ähnlich wie N0bodY oben, mit einer Kettenumlenkung arbeiten. Schwingendrehpunkte deutlich unterhalb des Kettenblattes machen auch keinen Sinn, da auch hier Wippen produziert wird. Auf Höhe des Blattes ist eigentlich am neutralsten, in der Praxis ist leicht darüber aber auch gut, da hier bei festem Treten der Hinterbau sich etwas strafft und noch weniger wippt (Kettenzug wirkt dem Wippen, das alleine durch die Tretbewegung entsteht, entgegen), aber Pedalrückschlag ist noch nicht spürbar (wenn auch theoretisch vorhanden). Allerdings sind die Drehpunkte bei mir schon eher hoch. 
Zumindest für Ein- und größtenteils auch Viergelenker kann man das mal so pauschal sagen.
- steile Winkel (< 90°) zwischen Anlenkung und Dämpfer erzeugen ein progressives Verhalten, während 90° und darüber degressiv werden. Bei Eingelenkern kann man das auf alle Fälle sagen, auf Viergelenker lässt sich das teilweise übertragen, bei anderen Mehrgelenkern wird´s dann tatsächlich sehr schwierig.
- Krafteinleitungen z.B. durch den Dämpfer 90° ins Unterrohr machen wenig Sinn. Hier gibt´s enorme Biegelasten und man muss extrem stabil bauen. Will man ein leichtes Bike bauen, kommt man damit nicht weit.

Darf gerne erweitert werden ...


----------



## yggr (13. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank @Ketchyp @SCM, Made my Day!


----------



## IceQ- (13. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Edit: bin grad irgendwie zu blöd Bilder anzuhängen..



hat nuts wohl gleichzeitig mit mir gemacht. Passt so. Beitrag obsolet.


----------



## Akira (13. Mai 2014)

*ACHTUNG WICHTIG*

*Ich möchte hier gerne nochmal meine Idee für das IBC preisgeben. Da es jetzt grade wieder mit dem Design von Rahmen und Kinematiken losgeht, möchte ich vorschlagen ein BIKE Lexikon anzulegen. Mann hört soviele Begriffe und oft weis ich nicht was dahintersteckt z.B. VPP, Horstlink, Pedalrückschlag usw. *
*Viel wissen das natürlich. Aber ich würde gerne eine einfache Seite sehen, auf der alphabetisch Begriffe erklärt sind. Evtl einfach nur mit einem Bild.*

*Was haltet ihr davon?*

Würde mich auch bereiterklären ein entsprechendes Foren-Thema zu eröffnen, wenn es anders nicht geht.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab noch was für die Fattie Fraktion: Einfacher Platz für eine Packtasche im Rahmendreieck. Hydrogeformte Rohre für einen super guten Gewicht/Steifigkeitsfaktor. Alternativ kann dann da auch der Akku sitzen für Lupine Leute oder E-Bike Fahrer - bzw das sind ja die gleichen. Durch die Dämpfer am Hinterrad hat man eine hohe gefederte Masse am HR, das ist existentiell für eine gute Traktion weil dadurch das Hinterrad eher am Boden klebt. Drehpunkt ist um das Innenlager,  das gibt wenig Pedalrückschläge (erst recht linke Haken!). Die Druckstrebe beim Dämpfer kann auch noch Flexen, das System nenne ich ICB 3,14 Hz. 

Edit: Nicht zu vergessen: ich habe den Dämpfer skaliert, der ist sonst total oversized. spart Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (13. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Für mich war der Preis ausschlaggebend. Und ich konnte den Dämpfer nicht drehen. Für die lange Strebe kann ein einfaches 40x20 Profil genommen werden. Die wird dann über das Steuerrohr angelenkt, so hat man einen ganz weit vorne sitzenden Drehpunkt was eine gute Effizienz verspricht. Für die Stabiltiät wird das Sattelrohr noch über ein dünnes Rohr abgestützt. Der Rest sind auch normale Rohre. Dadurch kann man den Rahmen bestimmt für unter 150€ verkaufen.



danke dafür  lachkrampf bekommen, sehr gelungen!!


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Als plus könnte man auch verkaufen das das HR nicht nur in Rahmenebene einfedert, nein es umfährt Hindernisse quasi...
> 
> und wenn man gegen einen Baum fährt nutzt man einfach den SAg vom Dämpfer...
> 
> ...



...und wenn man die linke 40x20er Strebe aus Lochblech fertigt, kann man mindestens 12 Flaschenhalter und 23 Leitungsbefestigungen unterbringen - ohne zusätzliche Kosten für Inserts etc.! So ist das Budget auch leichter einzuhalten bzw. man spart sogar Fertigungskosten. Die rechte 40x20er Strebe wird massiv, da kommt die Werkzeugklappe rein. So hat man auch ganz sicher alles für die Feierabendrunde dabei! Weil man ein Bike grundsätzlich für die Feierabendrunde konzipieren sollte. Das ist überhaupt mal ne Ansage: Das Bike heißt ab jetzt "Feierabendrunde". Der richtige Konzeptionsansatz und passende Name für ein aggressives Trailbike!!!!


----------



## SCM (13. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was für die Fattie Fraktion: Einfacher Platz für eine Packtasche im Rahmendreieck. Hydrogeformte Rohre für einen super guten Gewicht/Steifigkeitsfaktor. Alternativ kann dann da auch der Akku sitzen für Lupine Leute oder E-Bike Fahrer - bzw das sind ja die gleichen. Durch die Dämpfer am Hinterrad hat man eine hohe gefederte Masse am HR, das ist existentiell für eine gute Traktion weil dadurch das Hinterrad eher am Boden klebt. Drehpunkt ist um das Innenlager,  das gibt wenig Pedalrückschläge (erst recht linke Haken!). Die Druckstrebe beim Dämpfer kann auch noch Flexen, das System nenne ich ICB 3,14 Hz.
> 
> Edit: Nicht zu vergessen: ich habe den Dämpfer skaliert, der ist sonst total oversized. spart Gewicht!


Sind auf beiden Seiten Dämpfer? Man könnte links die Federung und rechts die Dämpfung verbauen.


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2014)

nicht zu vergessen der X12*142 Nabendynamo....

ich finde den Entwurf aber super kann ich mit einem Grinsen ins Bett gehen


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Leute, nun ist echt gut, ich kann nimmer.


----------



## Hrabnar (13. Mai 2014)

Das Einzige was ich vermisse, ist die Bevorratungstrommel für die Kette...kann man ja quasi als Type2 mit verstärkter Aufrollfeder auslegen...


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2014)

Nur so ein Shoutout an Alutech nachdem meine Konstruktionen sehr gute Resonanz erhalten, ich bin im Herbst fertig mit meiner Ausbildung evtl braucht ihr ja noch einen fähigen Konstrukteur?

Damit habe ich denke ich das Problem, dass ich in der Konstruktionssoftware (MS Paint) den Dämpfer nicht drehen kann, gut umgangen:





Das Unterrohr ist da so zweigeteilt wo der Umlenkhebel vom Dämpfer ist und damit Platz für den AGB vorhanden ist. Eventuell kann man hier ja noch einen 3D gedruckten Schmutzfänger aus Hochleistungskunsstoff installieren?


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2014)

Ich geb dir nen Tip.... Lad dir Paint.NET runter, ist freeware. Dann kannste auch endlich deinen Dämpfer drehen


----------



## esta (13. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Nur so ein Shoutout an Alutech nachdem meine Konstruktionen sehr gute Resonanz erhalten, ich bin im Herbst fertig mit meiner Ausbildung evtl braucht ihr ja noch einen fähigen Konstrukteur?
> 
> Damit habe ich denke ich das Problem, dass ich in der Konstruktionssoftware (MS Paint) den Dämpfer nicht drehen kann, gut umgangen:
> 
> ...



Ich nehme mal an das ist sowieso ein Scherz  aber deine 2 Wippen blockieren sich gegenseitig  da bewegt sich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Den Schmutzfänger sollten wir aber eher aus Memory-Metall machen... damit der sich nach einem Steinschlag wieder zurück verformt...


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte euch noch mein TwinShock System vorstellen. Sinn war es vertikal und horizontale Schläge anders aufzunehmen. Im Sitzen benötigt man mehr Komfort als im Stehen (da hat man ja die Beine zum Federn) , daher arbeiten da auch beide Dämpfer. Im Stehen strafft sich das Fahrwerk, weil dann nur ein Dämpfer arbeitet und es Wippt wenig. Außerdem gibt´s super Überrollverhalten dank des hohen Drehpunktes.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an das ist sowieso ein Scherz  aber deine 2 Wippen blockieren sich gegenseitig  da bewegt sich nix.



Na klar funktioniert das. Das zwischen den Wippen ist ein Drehgelenk was sich noch auf einer Art Linearschine befindet. 8 Drehpunkte und eine Liniearführung - das läuft.




foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch noch mein TwinShock System vorstellen. Sinn war es vertikal und horizontale Schläge anders aufzunehmen. Im Sitzen benötigt man mehr Komfort als im Stehen (da hat man ja die Beine zum Federn) , daher arbeiten da auch beide Dämpfer. Im Stehen strafft sich das Fahrwerk, weil dann nur ein Dämpfer arbeitet und es Wippt wenig. Außerdem gibt´s super Überrollverhalten dank des hohen Drehpunktes.



Sehr schön, eventuell noch ein Drehgelenk um das Sattelrohr und einen auf einem Drehgelenk gelagerten Dämpfer? Dann geht Hinterrad versetzen noch einfacher.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG WICHTIG*
> 
> *Ich möchte hier gerne nochmal meine Idee für das IBC preisgeben. Da es jetzt grade wieder mit dem Design von Rahmen und Kinematiken losgeht, möchte ich vorschlagen ein BIKE Lexikon anzulegen. Mann hört soviele Begriffe und oft weis ich nicht was dahintersteckt z.B. VPP, Horstlink, Pedalrückschlag usw. *
> *Viel wissen das natürlich. Aber ich würde gerne eine einfache Seite sehen, auf der alphabetisch Begriffe erklärt sind. Evtl einfach nur mit einem Bild.*
> ...



Ein verständlicher Wunsch, wir werden mal schauen, wie sich sowas umsetzen lässt. Habe für die Zwischenzeit hier was gefunden:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_suspension

Habs nur mal überflogen, scheint aber recht viele Infos zu enthalten... leider keine deutsche Version.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch noch mein TwinShock System vorstellen. Sinn war es vertikal und horizontale Schläge anders aufzunehmen. Im Sitzen benötigt man mehr Komfort als im Stehen (da hat man ja die Beine zum Federn) , daher arbeiten da auch beide Dämpfer. Im Stehen strafft sich das Fahrwerk, weil dann nur ein Dämpfer arbeitet und es Wippt wenig. Außerdem gibt´s super Überrollverhalten dank des hohen Drehpunktes.


Wie auch schon unters Foto geschrieben.... dein hinterer Dämpfer wird wegknicken   und dein System dann Kollabieren


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Wie auch schon unters Foto geschrieben.... dein hinterer Dämpfer wird wegknicken   und dein System dann Kollabieren


Nee, der wird ins Sattelrohr eingeschraubt (ohne Gelenk), dann klappt´s. Aber ich weiß noch nicht so genau ob ich die 40x20mm Streben hoch oder quer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

Hab mal einen Entwurf von mir vom ICB 1.0 auf Trailbike mit 650b umgebaut...


----------



## yggr (14. Mai 2014)

Ein LAST als Vorbild für den Rahmen mit allen ersichtlichen Vorteilen: simpel, robust,  zeitlos, günstig herzustellen? JA, VERDAMMT !!


----------



## depechemode31 (14. Mai 2014)

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1622/1622456-g8l9wzb7ivox-large.png

find ich optisch klasse !

Hab aber leider keine Ahnung wie man das alles berechnet daher kann ich nur Optisch was dazu sagen  Ich hoffe es stört euch nicht 

MFG


----------



## sassrigais (14. Mai 2014)

skizzen zu machen finde ich gut um neue ideen zu lukrieren, und es soll wohl auch was neues entstehen.
ABER
ein bisschen hat innovation schon auch mit abkupfern zu tun. 

ich würde deshalb mal provokativ den vorschlag machen, wo können wir tolle radkonzepte finden und wie können wir sie verbessern?

und theorie ist toll, aber praxiserfahrungen sind gold wert. weil behauptungen wie: lange kettenstreben=träge/stabil, steiler lenkwinkel=agil, sollten in dieser diskussion nicht platz haben. ein stimmiges gesammtkonzept hat keine richtwerte.


----------



## sassrigais (14. Mai 2014)

thema praxis:

WIE VIELE VON DENEN DIE AUF 27,5 GEKLICKT HABEN SIND EIN MODERNES 29" TRAILBIKE JEH GEFAHREN?

bleiben wir auf dem boden bzw. auf dem trail der tatsachen.


----------



## SCM (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch noch mein TwinShock System vorstellen. Sinn war es vertikal und horizontale Schläge anders aufzunehmen. Im Sitzen benötigt man mehr Komfort als im Stehen (da hat man ja die Beine zum Federn) , daher arbeiten da auch beide Dämpfer. Im Stehen strafft sich das Fahrwerk, weil dann nur ein Dämpfer arbeitet und es Wippt wenig. Außerdem gibt´s super Überrollverhalten dank des hohen Drehpunktes.



...der ist auch ziiiemlich gut.


----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> thema praxis:
> 
> WIE VIELE VON DENEN DIE AUF 27,5 GEKLICKT HABEN SIND EIN MODERNES 29" TRAILBIKE JEH GEFAHREN?
> 
> bleiben wir auf dem boden bzw. auf dem trail der tatsachen.



Wie viele von den 29er Wählern haben Erfahrung mit 650b Bikes?
Wie viele von den 29er Wählern sind je ein 29er gefahren?
Wie viele von den 650b Wählern haben je auf einem 650b gesessen?

Also ein bisschen einseitig deine Sichtweise, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2014)

Thema Abkupfern... ich spar mir mal das nach zu malen...

Linearführung....
Gut, ist schwer, aber kann auch brauchbar sein




und was mir auch immer gut gefallen hat... brauchts halt wieder seltenen Zugdämpfer


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. Mai 2014)

es macht den eindruck, als ob auf den letzten beiden seiten nochmals im zeitraffer 20 jahre hinterbauentwicklung erneut durchlaufen werden, aber natürlich mit viel mehr expertise und besserer software. ist ja klar. abenteuerlichste hebelagen, hunderte von lagern und drehpunkten.
bitte bei all dem nicht die prioritäten aus dem auge verlieren, die da wären schnell, relativ leicht, robust, wartungsarm.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Mai 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Damit habe ich denke ich das Problem, dass ich in der Konstruktionssoftware (MS Paint) den Dämpfer nicht drehen kann, gut umgangen:
> ?


kannst doch einwandfrei drehen. Oder mit Powerpointund copy paste... aber sonst ich danke dir für das Grinsen mit dem ich pennen gehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sassrigais (14. Mai 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Wie viele von den 29er Wählern haben Erfahrung mit 650b Bikes?
> Wie viele von den 29er Wählern sind je ein 29er gefahren?
> Wie viele von den 650b Wählern haben je auf einem 650b gesessen?
> 
> Also ein bisschen einseitig deine Sichtweise, findest du nicht auch?



du hasst recht. jede sichtweise hat seine einseitigkeiten, ich persönlich fahre 26",
es ging mir nicht um die diskussion 29 oder 27,5, sondern um die praxis in der diskussion. 
was funktioniert und was kann ich mit meinen praxiserfahrungen zu einer neueentwicklung beitragen.

(na ja und um meinen einseitigen standpunkt doch nochmal festzulegen, bei einem trailbike in der federwegsklasse macht 29" sehr viel sinn,
meine freundin fährt ein commencal meta 29", mein vater ein neues specialized camber... ich denke die 29" option kommt dann eh in der 2. ausbaustufe , wir können uns also getrost auf den hinterbau konzentrieren)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn da ein Flaschenhalter Platz haben soll, muss der Dämpfer in Sitzrohr liegen oder dahinter. 
Und lasst mal die Kindereien und zeichnet etwas, das realistisch ist.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

wieso kann ich keine bilder einfügen, jedesmal wenn ich den link einfüge geht nix mehr ? am pc kanns nicht liegen


----------



## guerilla01 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einmal für Kharne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Könnte ich mir auch - ähnlich wie die aktuellen Saracen-Bikes - sehr gut mit Carbon-Hinterbau vorstellen. Würde beim Eingelenker außerdem den Federweg auf ein Minimum reduzieren. 110mm wär imho perfekt.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Mai 2014)

Da viele einen DÄmpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter zeichnen. Ich finde das mal vollkommen übertrieben. Das sollte man bei der Idee doch bedenken. Ein leichter Dämpfer (~250g, DT X313, Fox RP23 oder sowas ) wirkt sich dadurch weniger auf den Schwerpunkt aus. Dann ist die Position möglichst tief gelagert, schon wegen des Schwerpunktes weniger relevant.
Wir sind doch bei einem Trailbike oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## IceQ- (14. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wieso kann ich keine bilder einfügen, jedesmal wenn ich den link einfüge geht nix mehr ? am pc kanns nicht liegen


im Editor auf "Bild" und dort den Direktlink des Bildes und es sollte gehen.


----------



## Hoeze (14. Mai 2014)

Warum ist eigentlich bei so vielen Entwürfen das Oberrohr geknickt/gekrümmt. Das wird doch auf Druck belastet und wenn ich schon einen Knick drin habe brauch ich viel mehr Material um das zu stabilisieren als bei einem geraden Rohr.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich bei so vielen Entwürfen das Oberrohr geknickt/gekrümmt. Das wird doch auf Druck belastet und wenn ich schon einen Knick drin habe brauch ich viel mehr Material um das zu stabilisieren als bei einem geraden Rohr.


Mir fällt dazu ein:
Hydroforming.
Besser zum Einsteigen.
Dynamischer in der Optik.
Möglicherweise bestimmte Kräfte besser absorbierbar (vermute ich eher nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Da viele einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter zeichnen. Ich finde das mal vollkommen übertrieben. Das sollte man bei der Idee doch bedenken.


Während den ganzen Diskussionen wurde mehrmals nach einem Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter gefragt. Deshalb ist ein Konzept der auch solche erlaubt wahrscheinlich eher mehrheitsfähig. Man kann ja immer noch einen normalen Dämpfer einbauen..


----------



## KainerM (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter



Das nenn ich mal einen Vorschlag. Albernes Zeuch hatten wir auf den letzten Seiten genug, der Entwurf triffts ganz gut. FH tauglich, viel Platz für die Sattelstütze, Einsteller gut zu erreichen, Drehpunktlage macht Sinn, Belastungspunkte sind auch gut von der Richtung her. Piggyback kein Problem... Und es ist kein Abgekupfertes Liteville oder Specialized, auch gut 

Eventuell den Dämpfer etwas weiter unten, nahe am Tretlagergehäuse befestigen?

mfg


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich bei so vielen Entwürfen das Oberrohr geknickt/gekrümmt. Das wird doch auf Druck belastet und wenn ich schon einen Knick drin habe brauch ich viel mehr Material um das zu stabilisieren als bei einem geraden Rohr.


Mechanisch gesehen ist es tatsächlich eine Schwächung. Die Krümmung sollte also funtionelle und nicht nur optische Gründe haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

Nur dürfte der Knick im Oberrohr ohne abstützung in gerader Linie nach hinten schwer stabil zu bekomen sein.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> du hasst recht. jede sichtweise hat seine einseitigkeiten, ich persönlich fahre 26",
> es ging mir nicht um die diskussion 29 oder 27,5, sondern um die praxis in der diskussion.
> was funktioniert und was kann ich mit meinen praxiserfahrungen zu einer neueentwicklung beitragen.
> 
> ...


Jungs, bitte hier keine Laufraddiskussion!!! Wir machen ein Rahmenkonzept und da ist erstmal wurscht, was reinkommt!


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Mir fällt dazu ein:
> Hydroforming.
> Besser zum Einsteigen.
> Dynamischer in der Optik.
> Möglicherweise bestimmte Kräfte besser absorbierbar (vermute ich eher nicht)



danke, irgendwie macht es das nicht, so hab ichs vorher auch versucht naja gibt wichtigeres

jetzt auch noch falsches zitat grr, ich arbeite mal was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur dürfte der Knick im Oberrohr ohne abstützung in gerader Linie nach hinten schwer stabil zu bekomen sein.


Die Idee war das der knick abgestützt wird von den Kräften von den Druckstreben, die auf den Drehpunkt vom Umlenkhebel wirken


----------



## blabla (14. Mai 2014)

Meine Idee:





Das Konzept sollte erkennbar sein, auch wenn Drehpunkte, Hebelgrößen etc. nicht passen. Z.B. das Verhältnis von Druckstrebe zum oberen Link müsste verändert werden, sodass sich der Link nach oben bewegt.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal einen Vorschlag. Albernes Zeuch hatten wir auf den letzten Seiten genug, der Entwurf triffts ganz gut.


Find ich auch. Je weniger das Ganze nach einem Geschwür aussieht, desto besser. Statt 4-Gelenker könnte man auch das Maestro-System ummodeln ... irgendwas bewährtes, leichtes und nicht allzu kompliziertes halt ...



Mit der Raderhebungskurve des Maestro ginge sich vielleicht sogar ein schönes durchgehendes und steiles Sattelrohr aus.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter


gefällt mir sehr gut!
+klassische Optik, trotzdem technisch
+grades Sitzrohr, gut für alle Stützen und zum kürzen
+freies Rahmendreieck
- ich würde versuchen, den Lagerpunkt der Wippe ans Sitzrohr zu bekommen, sonst braucht man für jede Rahmenhöhe eine eigene Kinematik (teuer)
-evt die gesamte Umlenkung + Dämpfer tiefer ansetzen, besser für den Schwerpunkt und kleinere Rahmen möglich

Es sind schon ganz schön gute Ideen dabei, ich finde es auch stark, wie @tibo13 wieder ins Projekt gefunden hat! Cooler Entwurf!


----------



## Pilatus (14. Mai 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Find ich auch. Je weniger das Ganze nach einem Geschwür aussieht, desto besser. Statt 4-Gelenker könnte man auch das Maestro-System ummodeln ... irgendwas bewährtes, leichtes und nicht allzu kompliziertes halt ..
> Mit der Raderhebungskurve des Maestro ginge sich vielleicht sogar ein schönes durchgehendes und steiles Sattelrohr aus.




du hast eine Wippe zu viel drin.


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter




ist das nicht ähnlich zu DB Knucklebox, nur anders im Rahmen platziert (+horstlink)


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Find ich auch. Je weniger das Ganze nach einem Geschwür aussieht, desto besser. Statt 4-Gelenker könnte man auch das Maestro-System ummodeln ... irgendwas bewährtes, leichtes und nicht allzu kompliziertes halt ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der Raderhebungskurve des Maestro ginge sich vielleicht sogar ein schönes durchgehendes und steiles Sattelrohr aus.



Schaut gut aus.

Jetzt bitte noch die Hebel kürzer und deren Drehpunkte ins Sitzrohr legen - dafür den oberen Schenkel des Hinterbaudreiecks verlängern und in das Dämpferauge laufen lassen.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Man könnte das ganze auch floatend bauen... nur wird der rahmen sehr tief..aber vielleicht gibts da auch bessere implementierungen... wollte infach keine zusätlichen hebel einbauen.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ist das nicht ähnlich zu DB Knucklebox, nur anders im Rahmen platziert (+horstlink)


ja du hast recht.. kannte ich nicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter



Finde ich einen sehr interessanten Ansatz... viel Platz, keine Durchbrüche in Sitz-, Ober- oder Unterrohr.

Was mich aber am meisten verwundert ist, dass unser doofer Produktmanager einer Meinung mit dem schlauen Ingenieur ist 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter



Genialer Vorschlag!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2014)

Aber wie schon geschrieben, mit jeder Rahmengröße ändert sich die Kinematik. Viel Spaß beim Konstruieren und Fertigen.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte noch die Hebel kürzer und deren Drehpunkte ins Sitzrohr legen - dafür den oberen Schenkel des Hinterbaudreiecks verlängern und in das Dämpferauge laufen lassen.


So? Hmm ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Finde ich einen sehr interessanten Ansatz... viel Platz, keine Durchbrüche in Sitz-, Ober- oder Unterrohr.
> 
> Was mich aber am meisten verwundert ist, dass unser doofer Produktmanager einer Meinung mit dem schlauen Ingenieur ist
> 
> ...


DER ist gar nicht so doof, aber manchmal dimmt er sein Lichtlein, um den Ingenieur glänzen zu lassen....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Du meinst die gute Bilux-Lampe im Kopf? 6V oder schon 12V?

... oder 27,5V?


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Und wenn man bei dem Entwurf von @melle89 die Wippe um 180° dreht und den Drehpunkt an's Sitzrohr verlegt? Dann wäre die Kinematik ja unabhängig von der Rahmenhöhe.
Ich versuch das gleich mal selber darzustellen, aber es wird hässlich


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Und wenn man bei dem Entwurf von @melle89 die Wippe um 180° dreht und den Drehpunkt an's Sitzrohr verlegt? Dann wäre die Kinematik ja unabhängig von der Rahmenhöhe.
> Ich versuch das gleich mal selber darzustellen, aber es wird hässlich



Dann wirds ein klassischer Viergelenker


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist es das jetzt nicht?


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2014)

erinnert stark an die Teile:




nur hebel umgedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dann wirds ein klassischer Viergelenker



Ist doch ohnehin einer oder sehe ich das falsch?
Und wenn wir die Gelenke dann noch sinnvoll am Sitzrohr befestigen ist es so wie bei vielen anderen. Ein Vielgelenker mit stehendem Dämpfer vor dem Sitzrohr.
Hier wird das Rad ohnehin nicht neu erfunden werden. Man sollte mehr Wert auf sinnvolle Detaillösungen, Geometrie und Rahmenstabilität/Gewicht achten.
Das Rahmendesign dann jemandem überlassen der davon auch wirklich Ahnung hat damit es auch mal hübsch wird. 
Das IBC1 ist ja nicht gerade schön geworden (bin nur ehrlich).


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Ist das mit der rahmengrösse und kinematik nicht bei jedem Konzept ein problem? man ändert ja dann auch immer die länge der streben usw...


----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Ist das mit der rahmengrösse und kinematik nicht bei jedem Konzept ein problem? man ändert ja dann auch immer die länge der streben usw...



Die Anlenkpunkte und die Hinterbaulänge sind eigentlich immer die gleichen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## mssc (14. Mai 2014)

Wippe 180° gedreht, das wäre dann (fast) ein Strive...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Ist doch ohnehin einer oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Und wenn wir die Gelenke dann noch sinnvoll am Sitzrohr befestigen ist es so wie bei vielen anderen. Ein Vielgelenker mit stehendem Dämpfer vor dem Sitzrohr.
> Hier wird das Rad ohnehin nicht neu erfunden werden. Man sollte mehr Wert auf sinnvolle Detaillösungen, Geometrie und Rahmenstabilität/Gewicht achten.
> Das Rahmendesign dann jemandem überlassen der davon auch wirklich Ahnung hat damit es auch mal hübsch wird.
> Das IBC1 ist ja nicht gerade schön geworden (bin nur ehrlich).



Mit "klassischem" Viergelenker meinte ich das Ur-Design mit stehendem Dämpfer und der altbekannten Umlenkwippe... war vielleicht nicht so ganz deutlich ausgedrückt.

Wo liegt denn das Problem bei der Optik des ICB 1.0? Finde Deine Aussage etwas pauschal... und check mal die Bilder des neuen ICB SL in meinem Fotoalbum, auch das Design erlebt eine Evolution (wenn auch unter relativ eng gesetzten Rahmenbedingungen beim Budget und der Zeit).
Was wäre ein Bike, das Du schön findest?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

viel wichtiger als das design finde ich die frage welche welcher graph (oder kurve) im ergebnis erzeugt wird. könnte das mal jemand darstellen dass wir wissen über was wir reden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Wippe 180° gedreht, das wäre dann (fast) ein Strive...


Naja, das Strive hat die Wippe am Unterrohr. Ist noch n Stück davon entfernt.


----------



## mssc (14. Mai 2014)

Stimmt auch weder, mein Fehler....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut!
> +klassische Optik, trotzdem technisch
> +grades Sitzrohr, gut für alle Stützen und zum kürzen
> +freies Rahmendreieck
> ...


Könnte man nicht, wie z.B. beim ersten Nukeproof Mega ein Kontenblech zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr setzen, dass dan bei wachsender Rahmengröße einfach größer wird? Sieht dann zwar bei XL vielleicht nicht mehr sooo super aus, aber das ist die Fraktion >1,90 ja nich anders gewohnt 

Hir mal nen Beispielbild


----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mit "klassischem" Viergelenker meinte ich das Ur-Design mit stehendem Dämpfer und der altbekannten Umlenkwippe... war vielleicht nicht so ganz deutlich ausgedrückt.
> 
> Wo liegt denn das Problem bei der Optik des ICB 1.0? Finde Deine Aussage etwas pauschal... und check mal die Bilder des neuen ICB SL in meinem Fotoalbum, auch das Design erlebt eine Evolution (wenn auch unter relativ eng gesetzten Rahmenbedingungen beim Budget und der Zeit).
> Was wäre ein Bike, das Du schön findest?
> ...



Jetzt ist es verständlicher. Aber diese Form hat sich ja auch nicht ohne Grund so stark am Markt etabliert.
Sie ist einfach, kann schön verpackt werden und bietet zudem auch noch die Möglicheit einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen.
Ähnliche "Standard" Rahmenform wäre die vom Specialized Stumpjumper. Funktional und leicht zu bauen. Kann mit entsprechendem Rohrsatz auch schön gebaut werden.

Was mich am ICB 1 stört (der SL Entwurf sieht etwas stimmiger aus, da gebe ich dir durchaus Recht!) ist grob gesagt der Gesamteindruck. Da sind viele Details die für mich einfach nicht stimmig sind. Aber einige resultieren auch aus dem geringen Budget und der Verwendung vom Standard Rohrsatz. Die Anbindung vom Ober- zum Sitzrohr missfällt mir da. Ebenso die wuchtige Wippe. Das Rahmendreieck wirkt bei größeren Rahmen auch viel zu groß und dadurch bekommt das ganze Bike einen unharmonischen Look.
Das schaffen andere viel eleganter.
Wenn man z.B. schon ein geteiltes Oberrohr (oder ein zusätzliches Rohr zur Versteifung) an das Sitzrohr anbringt dann sollte dieses am beten nicht flach hinauflaufen sondern erst kurz vor dem Sitzrohr sehr steil angebracht werden (z.B. neues Intense Tracer Carbon).
So bleibt der Hauptrahmen optisch weiter schlank und sieht auch in L und XL nicht "falsch" aus. Noch eleganter ist es wenn man erst gar nicht so eine Abstützung benötigt. Bei Aluminium aber natürlich nicht so einfach wie bei Carbon. Aber Kona oder auch Yeti machen vor wie man es macht. Ebenso Rocky Mountain beim Altitude und anderen Modellen. Da sehen dann selbst XL Modelle noch richtig gut aus.
Da gibt es natürlich noch mehr Details die hier zum Teil aber auch schon angesprochen wurden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn man auf bestehende Teile zurück greift ist es tatsächlich sehr schwierig einen bis ins Detail perfekten Look zu kreiern. Leider sind in der Bikebranche Werkzeugkosten von 70.000€ oft schon zu viel für ein neues Modell. An diese Grenzen werden wir beim ICB 2.0 vermutlich auch irgendwo stoßen.
Die zweite große Grenze ist natürlich die Zeit. Mit der "Verpackung" der technischen Funktion kann man sich ewig spielen. Aber ein Jahr von der ersten Skizze bis zum Produkt ist einfach verdammt eng, wenn man kein großes Team hat.

Wenn ich die Zeit & das Budget hätte, wären ein paar Semester Industriedesign eine schöne Ergänzung zum Maschinenbaudiplom. Aber das wird sich leider nicht mit der Lebensrealität vereinbaren lassen. Trotzdem lasse ich es Dir nicht durchgehen, dass Du geschrieben hast ich hätte keine Ahnung vom Design 

Würe mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn wir diesmal schon VOR dem "Aufkleber-Design" so eine rege Beteiligung beim technischen Design zusammen bekommen! 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Ghost.1 (14. Mai 2014)

Radstand ist mir evtl bissl zu lang geworden. Aber mir gefällt die Fanes Optik so gut. Deswegen mal mein schneller Entwurf. Oberrohr noch bissl mehr gebogen wäre schön


----------



## fuzzball (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Variante 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Variante 2 das ganze aus Kohlefaser, mit einem flacheren Lenkwinke (max. 66 Grad), wäre ein Traum.

Auch Variante 1 aus Kohlefaser, mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel (max. 66 Grad), wäre super nur leicht (max 2500gr inkl. Dämpfer) wird das ganze nicht.

Wäre Titan als Rahmenmaterial möglich?


----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Trotzdem lasse ich es Dir nicht durchgehen, dass Du geschrieben hast ich hätte keine Ahnung vom Design
> 
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet aber du wirst zugeben, dass deine Stärken eher im technischen Bereich liegen. 
Wie sagte Jeff Steber z.B. mal sinngemäß: "Ich bin kein Konstrukteur, ich bin ein Designer". Und das möchte ich ihm auch nicht absprechen, gehören die Intense Bikes allgemein doch zu den schöneren.
Aber wie du auch gesagt hast scheitert es wohl auch oft am Geld. Ich an eurer Stelle würde mich jedenfalls möglichst schnell auf ein Federrungskonzept festlegen und dann mehr Zeit mit dem verpacken dieses Konzepts verbringen. Denn egal ob der Dämpfer nun steht, liegt oder sonst etwas tut, das drumherum muss einfach stimmen!


----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter



Und ich dachte gestern so: Das machste morgen fertig, eilt ja nicht. Heute reingeschaut: War jemand schneller


----------



## Hoeze (14. Mai 2014)

Titan fände ich auch super. 
Das ganze dann noch in RAW mit dezenten Aufklebern. 

Aber da ist dann wahrscheinlich sogar ein CFK-Rahmen billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Variante 2 das ganze aus Kohlefaser, mit einem flacheren Lenkwinke (max. 66 Grad), wäre ein Traum.
> Auch Variante 1 aus Kohlefaser, mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel (max. 66 Grad), wäre super nur leicht (max 2500gr inkl. Dämpfer) wird das ganze nicht.
> Wäre Titan als Rahmenmaterial möglich?



Unsere erste Umfrage zeigte - mit dem Hinweis auf Kosten und mehr Varianten - das Alu schon hoch im Kurs steht. CFK kann ich mir evtl. für eine Wippe oder so vorstellen, wenn es einen echten Gewichtsvorteil bringt (dann schlagen wir es zumindest nochmal vor). 

Titan? Nope. Es sollen ja schon einige hier so einen Rahmen bekommen können, Titan ist als Rohstoff teuer, in der Verarbeitung teuer und somit als Rahmen teuer. (Mal abgesehen davon das mir nicht bekannt ist, dass ein Zulieferer kurzfristig davon große Stückzahlen liefern könnte)


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

Hab mal die Ideen von Thunder 87 und melle 89 neu interpretiert...


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Danach kommt für mich das:
> Und danach das (auch weil´s einfach ist. Die angeblichen Vorteile der anderen Konstruktionen sind mir zu gering, dass es die komplizierte Konstruktion mit mehr Lagern und größerer Anfälligkeit rechtfertigt.)



Wäre so wohl auch noch ein Möglichkeit. Allerdings sehe ich es hier kritisch, dass der Kolben um 90° gedreht werden muss. Wäre sowas mit einem Dämpfer von der Stange möglich? Sonst denke ich, sollte man dieses Konzept ausschließen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet aber du wirst zugeben, dass deine Stärken eher im technischen Bereich liegen.
> Wie sagte Jeff Steber z.B. mal sinngemäß: "Ich bin kein Konstrukteur, ich bin ein Designer". Und das möchte ich ihm auch nicht absprechen, gehören die Intense Bikes allgemein doch zu den schöneren.
> Aber wie du auch gesagt hast scheitert es wohl auch oft am Geld. Ich an eurer Stelle würde mich jedenfalls möglichst schnell auf ein Federrungskonzept festlegen und dann mehr Zeit mit dem verpacken dieses Konzepts verbringen. Denn egal ob der Dämpfer nun steht, liegt oder sonst etwas tut, das drumherum muss einfach stimmen!


Hmm, ich glaube dem stimmen hier nicht alle zu. Für mich als Ing muss zwar soweit ansprechend aussehen. Aber zuerst steht die Funktion, wenn die nicht top ist weil man sich dafür nicht genug Zeit ist ist die hübscheste Verpackung verschenkte Liebesmüh. Zweitklassige Funktion reißt auch erstklassige Optik nicht wieder raus.

@Spezializtz 
Du kannst bei jedem Luftdämpfer den Kolben hindrehen wie du wilst. Einfach Luft ablassen, einseitig einspannen und drehen


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wäre so wohl auch noch ein Möglichkeit. Allerdings sehe ich es hier kritisch, dass der Kolben um 90° gedreht werden muss. Wäre sowas mit einem Dämpfer von der Stange möglich? Sonst denke ich, sollte man dieses Konzept ausschließen.


Soviel ich weiß, kannst du den Kolben in jedem Dämpfer drehen.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Man könnte auch einen von diesen "auf Zug belasteten" Dämpfer benützen. Damit lässt sich der Umlenkpunkt am sitzrohr befestigen. Der Knick im Oberrohr ist auch nicht mehr nötig.
Der grosse Nachteil ist sicher die begrenzte auswahl an solchen Dämpfer.


----------



## Paolo (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube dem stimmen hier nicht alle zu. Für mich als Ing muss zwar soweit ansprechend aussehen. Aber zuerst steht die Funktion, wenn die nicht top ist weil man sich dafür nicht genug Zeit ist ist die hübscheste Verpackung verschenkte Liebesmüh. Zweitklassige Funktion reißt auch erstklassige Optik nicht wieder raus.



Natürlich solle es funktionieren. Aber dafür spielt es doch wohl kaum eine Rolle ob der Dämpfer nun unter der Oberrohr hängt oder aber vor dem Sitzrohr steht. Da ist die Anlenkung doch viel wichtiger. Und die bekommt der Stefan sicherlich hin.


----------



## visualex (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, 11 Entwürfe habe ich reingehauen, aber der ist immer noch der beste von meinen, finde ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich gut. Erinnert ein bisschen ans Roam (welches man übrigens mit 160 oder 120mm und allen drei Laufradgrößen fahren kann):



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/18/blackmarket-roam-2012-endlich-fertig/


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht, wie z.B. beim ersten Nukeproof Mega ein Kontenblech zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr setzen, dass dan bei wachsender Rahmengröße einfach größer wird? Sieht dann zwar bei XL vielleicht nicht mehr sooo super aus, aber das ist die Fraktion >1,90 ja nich anders gewohnt



Ich finde die Grundidee mal gar nicht so schlecht, kann man aber eleganter lösen. Hier mal ein Vergleich vom Genius, vorne XL hinten M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoeze (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Unsere erste Umfrage zeigte - mit dem Hinweis auf Kosten und mehr Varianten - das Alu schon hoch im Kurs steht. CFK kann ich mir evtl. für eine Wippe oder so vorstellen, wenn es einen echten Gewichtsvorteil bringt (dann schlagen wir es zumindest nochmal vor).
> 
> Titan? Nope. Es sollen ja schon einige hier so einen Rahmen bekommen können, Titan ist als Rohstoff teuer, in der Verarbeitung teuer und somit als Rahmen teuer. (Mal abgesehen davon das mir nicht bekannt ist, dass ein Zulieferer kurzfristig davon große Stückzahlen liefern könnte)



Also wieso sollte man ein Frästeil aus CFK-Fertigen. Kurze Strecken und viele Lasteinletungspunkte bei stänig ändernden Lastvektoren. Kein fließen des Materials möglich. Einkleben von Buchsen (evtl. Probleme beim Tempern). CFK ist ein toller Werkstoff aber dann sollte man ihn auch da einsetzen wo er sinn macht und nicht nur schön ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet aber du wirst zugeben, dass deine Stärken eher im technischen Bereich liegen.
> Wie sagte Jeff Steber z.B. mal sinngemäß: "Ich bin kein Konstrukteur, ich bin ein Designer". Und das möchte ich ihm auch nicht absprechen, gehören die Intense Bikes allgemein doch zu den schöneren.
> Aber wie du auch gesagt hast scheitert es wohl auch oft am Geld. Ich an eurer Stelle würde mich jedenfalls möglichst schnell auf ein Federrungskonzept festlegen und dann mehr Zeit mit dem verpacken dieses Konzepts verbringen. Denn egal ob der Dämpfer nun steht, liegt oder sonst etwas tut, das drumherum muss einfach stimmen!



Da hast Du natülich recht... in meiner Seele streiten sich oft der Techniker und der Ästhet... bisher hat immer der Techniker gewonnen, sieht man auch gut an der Kleidung


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, ich glaube dem stimmen hier nicht alle zu. Für mich als Ing muss zwar soweit ansprechend aussehen. Aber zuerst steht die Funktion, wenn die nicht top ist weil man sich dafür nicht genug Zeit ist ist die hübscheste Verpackung verschenkte Liebesmüh. Zweitklassige Funktion reißt auch erstklassige Optik nicht wieder raus.


Das ist doch klar, aber wenn die Technik steht, hat auch keiner was gegen eine schöne Verpackung. Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass sich Stefan nicht nur geschmacksicher und modisch kleidet, sondern auch echt hübsche Bikes designen kann, ist das Carver Drift 650B! Habe auch schon viele andere Entwürfe von ihm gesehen, die echt schick waren, aber in der Umsetzung an den Kosten gescheitert sind!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

Paolo schrieb:


> Natürlich solle es funktionieren. Aber dafür spielt es doch wohl kaum eine Rolle ob der Dämpfer nun unter der Oberrohr hängt oder aber vor dem Sitzrohr steht. Da ist die Anlenkung doch viel wichtiger. Und die bekommt der Stefan sicherlich hin.


Nur hat die Position des Dämpfers zum Hebel auch einen Einfluss auf die Kennlinie. Deshalb ist der Dämpfer des ICB 1.0 Schlussendlich da gelandet wo er gelandet ist. Weil da z.B. ein vor dem Sitzrohr stehender Dämpfer nicht optimal gewesen wäre.

@Stefan.Stark 
Naja die Grundregel der Bekleidung eines Ingenieurs war doch "alle wichtigen Stellen bedeckt", oder nicht?


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

visualex schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Erinnert ein bisschen ans Roam (welches man übrigens mit 160 oder 120mm und allen drei Laufradgrößen fahren kann):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/18/blackmarket-roam-2012-endlich-fertig/


 
Das ist aber extrem progressiv. Das ist bei meinem anders. Aber so ganzunähnlich ist´s nicht. Aber an das Ding hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, das es das gab.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Ideen von Thunder 87 und melle 89 neu interpretiert...



Sehr interessant dieser Ansatz, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal einer näheren Betrachtung unterziehen. Wenn man damit ne gescheite Kinematik, ohne gigantische Lagerlasten hin bekommt, dann könnte das ganz heiß werden...
Ansonsten ist melle89 ziemlich weit vorne dabei (das mit dem Zugdämpfer dürfte aber nicht realistisch sein... zu wenig Optionen am Markt).

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ach verdammt... jetzt sehe ich das Problem: Der virtuelle Drehpunkt sitzt ja mitten im Hinterbau. Anders betrachtet ist das übrigens beinahe eine Fanes mit hoch gedrehtem Dämpfer.


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass sich Stefan nicht nur geschmacksicher und modisch kleidet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dieser Ansatz, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal einer näheren Betrachtung unterziehen. Wenn man damit ne gescheite Kinematik, ohne gigantische Lagerlasten hin bekommt, dann könnte das ganz heiß werden...
> Ansonsten ist melle89 ziemlich weit vorne dabei (das mit dem Zugdämpfer dürfte aber nicht realistisch sein... zu wenig Optionen am Markt).
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Nicht dass da wieder Knickprobleme an den Sitzstreben enstehen, sind ja doch schon sehr flach. Aber du hast da ja so deine Erfahrungen


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> (das mit dem Zugdämpfer dürfte aber nicht realistisch sein... zu wenig Optionen am Markt)



Ja das hatte ich leider befürchtet...


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur hat die Position des Dämpfers zum Hebel auch einen Einfluss auf die Kennlinie. Deshalb ist der Dämpfer des ICB 1.0 Schlussendlich da gelandet wo er gelandet ist. Weil da z.B. ein vor dem Sitzrohr stehender Dämpfer nicht optimal gewesen wäre.
> 
> @Stefan.Stark
> Naja die Grundregel der Bekleidung eines Ingenieurs war doch "alle wichtigen Stellen bedeckt", oder nicht?


Sorry ich kann nicht anders: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1457317
Bitte die Bildunterschrift beachten, brauchte schon auf der EB einen Tag, um mich zu beruhigen ;-)


----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Also wieso sollte man ein Frästeil aus CFK-Fertigen. Kurze Strecken und viele Lasteinletungspunkte bei stänig ändernden Lastvektoren. Kein fließen des Materials möglich. Einkleben von Buchsen (evtl. Probleme beim Tempern). CFK ist ein toller Werkstoff aber dann sollte man ihn auch da einsetzen wo er sinn macht und nicht nur schön ausschaut.



So eine generelle Aussage zu treffen ist etwas leichtsinnig, findest Du nicht? Das es sich bei Wippen grundsätzlich um Frästeile handeln soll, ist in den meisten Fällen auch nicht korrekt. Stattdessen denke ich dass - je nach genauer Situation - eine CFK-Wippe Sinn ergeben kann. Gründe? Große Design-Freiheit, nur eine Variante und nicht eine pro Rahmengröße, hohe spezifische Festigkeit.

Wenn das ganze von vornherein in CFK gedacht wird und keine "Black Metal" Abänderung, dann kann die Struktur durchaus so gewählt werden, dass die sich ständig ändernde Belastung auch durch die sich je nach Richtung ändernde Belastbarkeit der Kohlefasern kompensiert wird. 

Aber wie gesagt, das generell entscheiden zu wollen, ist schwierig. Wenn wir aber sehen: Durch Bauteil X lassen sich mit Hilfe von Werkstoff Y ganze Z Gramm sparen, dann bieten wir das sicher an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann nicht anders: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1457317
> Bitte die Bildunterschrift beachten, brauchte schon auf der EB einen Tag, um mich zu beruhigen ;-)


Muahaha, KAROHEMD. Sowas kommt mir als Maschbauer nicht in den Schrank.


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach verdammt... jetzt sehe ich das Problem: Der virtuelle Drehpunkt sitzt ja mitten im Hinterbau. Anders betrachtet ist das übrigens beinahe eine Fanes mit hoch gedrehtem Dämpfer.



Kannst Du das evtl. etwas näher erläutern woran man dies so auf die Schnelle erkennt (oder hast das das fix irgendwo eingegeben). Und was daran ist das Probelm bzw. wo sollte der virtuelle Drehpunkt optimaler Weise sitzen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Muahaha, KAROHEMD. Sowas kommt mir als Maschbauer nicht in den Schrank.


SAKRILEG!!!! Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das evtl. etwas näher erläutern woran man dies so auf die Schnelle erkennt (oder hast das das fix irgendwo eingegeben). Und was daran ist das Probelm bzw. wo sollte der virtuelle Drehpunkt optimaler Weise sitzen?
> 
> Besten Dank



Kann sein das ich mich vertue, aber ich denke der Stefan hat das so gemacht:

Geraden durch die Drehpunkte gelegt (rot). Der Schnittpunkt ist der Momentanpol. Nun Momentanpol (eingekreist) mit Radaufstandspunkt verbunden (blau). Das Hinterrad bewegt sich (am Beginn des Federwegs) senkrecht auf der blauen Linie (Pfeile).

Wo sollte er optimalerweise sitzen? Das ist ein Diskussionpunkt. Corratec legt in beispielsweise dahin, wo er bei Dir liegt, aber wie Du merkst, hält Stefan da nicht viel von. Ich glaube, er will ihn lieber vor dem Tretlager auf Höhe des mittleren Kettenblatt oder so haben.

@Stefan.Stark korrigier mich, wenn ich Mist gezeichnet/erzählt habe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das evtl. etwas näher erläutern woran man dies so auf die Schnelle erkennt (oder hast das das fix irgendwo eingegeben). Und was daran ist das Probelm bzw. wo sollte der virtuelle Drehpunkt optimaler Weise sitzen?
> 
> Besten Dank



Hi tibo,

dass es der Fanes sehr ähnlich ist erkennst Du, wenn Du einfach mal den Dämpfer zum Oberrohr hin drehst.

Zur Position des (virtuellen) Drehpunkts:
Wenn der Hauptdrehpunkt wie bei den meisten Systemen in der Nähe des Tretlager sitzt, dann hat sich ein Drehpunkt im Bereich kurz vor dem Tretlager bewährt. Dort ist es einfach eein Stück über die Kettenlinie zu kommen und die Bremsreaktion ist in dem Bereich auch recht gut.
Zur Bremsreaktion habe ich beim ICB 1.0 schon mal was geschrieben... hier noch mal die Bilder (das war eine Erklärung der Linkage Brems-Anti-Squat-Werte in Prozent):







Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

wenn das was mit Mathe wird, bin ich raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wenn das was mit Mathe wird, bin ich raus!


Naja, wer seine Kinder zu tätowierten Heavy Metal Schlagzeugern erzieht kann wohl keine Mathik


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark korrigier mich, wenn ich Mist gezeichnet/erzählt habe



alles top

EDIT: Wenn Du noch die Tangentialbewegung im Radmittelpunkt einzeichnest isses vielleicht klarer... die Raderhebungskurve wird ja normalerweise von diesem Punkt aus angezeigt. So erscheint es, als hätte das Bike eine brutal nach hinten gerichtete Raderhebung im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen.


----------



## fuzzball (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Unsere erste Umfrage zeigte - mit dem Hinweis auf Kosten und mehr Varianten - das Alu schon hoch im Kurs steht. CFK kann ich mir evtl. für eine Wippe oder so vorstellen, wenn es einen echten Gewichtsvorteil bringt (dann schlagen wir es zumindest nochmal vor).
> 
> Titan? Nope. Es sollen ja schon einige hier so einen Rahmen bekommen können, Titan ist als Rohstoff teuer, in der Verarbeitung teuer und somit als Rahmen teuer. (Mal abgesehen davon das mir nicht bekannt ist, dass ein Zulieferer kurzfristig davon große Stückzahlen liefern könnte)



schade, damit wird das Thema zu einem "agilen" Trailbike mit 13kg + führen. Man hätte noch überlegen - wenn das Rahmengewicht keine Prio hat -  anstatt Alu oder Kohlefaser auch Stahl zur Abstimmung zu geben - fand das Sunn Charger (Alu Hauptrahmen und Stahl Hinterbau) eine gute Kombo


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Habe die Unsichtbaren mal heraus genommen. Jetzt sieht´s sogar ganz aufgeräumt aus, finde ich:
"Wunschbike 2.0" (nach wie vor Eingelenker mit Float Link und ausgeklügelter Kennlinie)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

@fuzzball:
Stahl ist mittlerweile sehr exklusiv und hochwertige Stahlrahmen sind schwer zu bekommen und teuer. Die meisten Zulieferer machen gar keine Stahlrahmen mehr  Von daher isses echt schwierig...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> alles top
> 
> EDIT: Wenn Du noch die Tangentialbewegung im Radmittelpunkt einzeichnest isses vielleicht klarer... die Raderhebungskurve wird ja normalerweise von diesem Punkt aus angezeigt. So erscheint es, als hätte das Bike eine brutal nach hinten gerichtete Raderhebung im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen.



Klugscheiß an:
nein - das wird um den CC und nicht um den IC angezeigt 

Klugscheiß aus


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

hmmm... bin ja nur Maschbauer (lieber Formeln als "wirklich" rechnen )... aber ich dachte das wäre so (aus der *Linkage/Bike Checker* Hilfe):

_*Center of curvature* UPDATE 2012-07-25: This is removed from the software as the position of this depended on how dense the intersections of axle-path lines were made. With infinite density, it's the same as Instant Center. So we only use Instant Center now. OLD DEFINITION: This is also a moving point in connection with the axle path. For a not circular axle path (4-bar linkages), the axle path has more complex shape. For a specific point of this shape we can determine its current curvature center. To learn more about this topic, please see Ken Sasaki’s “Path analysis” essay._


----------



## Maxey (14. Mai 2014)

Hey Sagt mal,

kann es sein, dass der hinterbau so extrem kurz ist. Das Hinterbauprinzipien wie z.B. beim Bronson gar nicht möglich sind?


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Naja, wer seine Kinder zu tätowierten Heavy Metal Schlagzeugern erzieht kann wohl keine Mathik


 
Was aber an sich ja schon mal sehr lobenswert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Ich schätz schon, dass der bei 420mm liegt. Da ist echt wenig Platz. Aber spätestens wenn die Diskussion auf die Geometrie kommt wirst du sehen, die 420mm stimmen (so wie ich das Forum kenne)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Habe die Unsichtbaren mal heraus genommen. Jetzt sieht´s sogar ganz aufgeräumt aus, finde ich:
> "Wunschbike 2.0" (nach wie vor Eingelenker mit Float Link und ausgeklügelter Kennlinie)


 
also so killswitch-mäßig (bis auf den drehpunkt um das Innenlager)? Find ich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... bin ja nur Maschbauer (lieber Formeln als "wirklich" rechnen )... aber ich dachte das wäre so (aus der *Linkage/Bike Checker* Hilfe):
> 
> _*Center of curvature* UPDATE 2012-07-25: This is removed from the software as the position of this depended on how dense the intersections of axle-path lines were made. With infinite density, it's the same as Instant Center. So we only use Instant Center now. OLD DEFINITION: This is also a moving point in connection with the axle path. For a not circular axle path (4-bar linkages), the axle path has more complex shape. For a specific point of this shape we can determine its current curvature center. To learn more about this topic, please see Ken Sasaki’s “Path analysis” essay._


 
Eingelenker sind doch ne prima Sache, da ist ein Drehpunkt wenigstens ein Drehpunkt.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eingelenker sind doch ne prima Sache, da ist ein Drehpunkt wenigstens ein Drehpunkt.


Ja, dafür zeigt die Raderhebungskurve schnell nach vorne...

EDIT: Und der Radius der (kreisförmigen) kurve ist auch fix..


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> also so killswitch-mäßig (bis auf den drehpunkt um das Innenlager)? Find ich gar nicht so schlecht.


 
Krass, war mir gar nicht bewusst, das das killswitch so funktioniert. Interessant ...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

dann hat er das geändert(der linkage programmierer - aber der ist auch IT'ler soviel ich weiß?), ist in meinen Augen aber nicht ganz korret. Richtig ist, dass es in einem infinitesimal kleinem Schwenkbereich rein von der tangentialen Richtung natürlich keinen UNterschied macht, da der CC ja auf der Linie zwischen IC und Hinterachse ist. die Krümmung ist aber auf jeden Fall um den CC, und nicht um den IC. Heißt also die Richtung der Kurve am Anfang kann man über den IC genauso machen, nicht aber den weitern Verlauf.

Außerdem ist es nicht richtig, dass CC und IC ein und der selbe Punkt sind, solange die Auflösung nur klein genug ist. Das sieht man alleine schon daran sehr einfach (zumind bei den älteren Versionen dann), dass der CC zum IC hin bewegt wird. Wäre der Starkpunkt der gleiche, würde sich der CC vom IC ja wegbewegen

Für die praktische beurteilung der Raderhebungskurve im unbelasteten Zustand ist das aber nahezu irrelevant, da die grundsätzliche Richtung am Anfang die entscheidende ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Ja, dafür zeigt die Raderhebungskurve schnell nach vorne...
> 
> EDIT: Un der Radius der (kreisförmigen) kurve ist auch fix..


 
Nur wenn der Drehpunkt zu niedrig ist . Bei Auslegung auf 1x11 und nur maximal 130mm Federweg bekommen wir da kein Problem.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Drehpunkt zu niedrig ist . Bei Auslegung auf 1x11 und nur maximal 130mm Federweg bekommen wir da kein Problem.


Der Drehpunkt am Rahmen muss einfach tiefer sein als der halbe Durchmesser des laufrads (mit reifen), was ja zuhnemend schwierig wird mit grösseren Räder..


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Der Drehpunkt am Rahmen muss einfach tiefer sein als der halbe Durchmesser des laufrads (mit reifen), was ja zuhnemend schwierig wird mit grösseren Räder..


Verstehe ich nicht.
Die Raderhebungskurve ist unabhängig von der Laufradgröße und hat mit Raddurchmessern (ob halb oder ganz) doch gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Maxey (14. Mai 2014)

Hier mein entwurf 

Hatte leider grad keine andere Farbe.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Höchsten ein klein bischen weil das Tretlager zur Achse niedriger liegt.
Aber das nach vorne Federn stellt selbst bei 210mm Downhillern wie Trek Session keinen wirklichen funktionalen Nachteil da, obwohl das ein recht niedriges Tretlager hat. An einem 130mm Trailbike finde ich das vernachlässigbar, darüber zu reden. Den Drehpunkt kann man locker 10-11cm über das Tretlager legen. Gehen wir von einem Tretlager grob auf Achshöhe aus, dann sind da noch 3cm in denen die Kurve wieder nach vorne geht. Bei der Hinterbaulänge sprechen wir da vielleicht um 3mm. -> wirklich nicht relevant.


----------



## Piefke (14. Mai 2014)

Da ja der Kostenfaktor immer wieder diskutiert wird, sollte der Hinterbau:
- mit möglichst vielen Dämpfern funktionieren - also auf keinen Fall so Sonderlösungen, die auf Zug belastet werden
- auch mit 2 KB vorn klarkommen - 1 x 11 ist teurer als 2 x 10 und vielen reicht 1 x 11 im Gelände auch nicht

ein klassischer Viergelenker ist da sicher nicht die schlechteste Variante.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Clean und platz für den flaschenhalter



Ich find die Idee irgendwie cool. Um die Fertigungskosten unter Kontrolle zu halten könnte man sich überlegen, die Sattelrohrlänge über alle Größen konstant zu halten, oder maximal zwei verschiedene Höhen anzubieten. Z.B. XL und L mit 48cm, M und S mit 42cm. Die Alternative wäre, die Hinterbaugeometrie auf die kleinste Variante abzustimmen und bei längeren Sattelrohren für das Lager eine dedizierte Abstützung vorzusehen.

Alpenstreicher


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Die Raderhebungskurve ist unabhängig von der Laufradgröße und hat mit Raddurchmessern (ob halb oder ganz) doch gar nichts zu tun.



das kommmt drauf an ob du dein Koordinatensystem in das Tretlager oder auf den Boden setzt!


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hier mein entwurf
> 
> Hatte leider grad keine andere Farbe.


gefällt mir. Allerdings wird da wieder ein gewisser Dave Weagle ankommen und Geld haben wollen...


----------



## Iberia (14. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> also so killswitch-mäßig (bis auf den drehpunkt um das Innenlager)? Find ich gar nicht so schlecht.


Das Prinzip hatte ich in meinem ernstgemeinten Entwurf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> das kommmt drauf an ob du dein Koordinatensystem in das Tretlager oder auf den Boden setzt!


 
Ok. Und warum sollte man es auf den Boden setzen? Ergibt für mich deutlich weniger Sinn.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (14. Mai 2014)

Anderer Gedanke: Verspieltes Trailbike-Fully mit viel Progression klingt schon ziemlich ähnlich wie Slope-Styler light. Eventuell lohnt es sich, auch dort ein paar Anregungen zu holen. Wir haben auch noch recht wenig darüber diskutiert, ob der Rahmen eher hoch oder flach werden sollte. 

Z.B. das YT DJ Play ist ein Viergelenker mit Dämper unter dem Oberrohr, genauso das Rose The Jester. Allerdings sehen diese Bikes immer nur eine (oder maximal zwei) Rahmengrößen vor.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Gute Idee! Auch das Speci SX sowie einige (ältere) Konas sind sicherlich vom "Toy"Faktor gute Vorlagen! Auch wenn Stefan micht tötet: Ich mag Orange!
Edit: ich mochte auch das UFO ST


----------



## Hoeze (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> So eine generelle Aussage zu treffen ist etwas leichtsinnig, findest Du nicht? Das es sich bei Wippen grundsätzlich um Frästeile handeln soll, ist in den meisten Fällen auch nicht korrekt. Stattdessen denke ich dass - je nach genauer Situation - eine CFK-Wippe Sinn ergeben kann. Gründe? Große Design-Freiheit, nur eine Variante und nicht eine pro Rahmengröße, hohe spezifische Festigkeit.
> 
> Wenn das ganze von vornherein in CFK gedacht wird und keine "Black Metal" Abänderung, dann kann die Struktur durchaus so gewählt werden, dass die sich ständig ändernde Belastung auch durch die sich je nach Richtung ändernde Belastbarkeit der Kohlefasern kompensiert wird.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, das generell entscheiden zu wollen, ist schwierig. Wenn wir aber sehen: Durch Bauteil X lassen sich mit Hilfe von Werkstoff Y ganze Z Gramm sparen, dann bieten wir das sicher an.




Na gut wie werden die Wippen hergestellt. Geschmiedet, Gefräst, Gegossen. Aus geradem Blech hab ich jetzt zumindest noch keine Gesehen. Und solche Strukturen sind nunmal am einfachsten durch CFK zu ersetzen. 
Aber wenn man nur die Vorteile sehen will und die Nachteile ignoriert macht das halt auch keinen Sinn. 
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten wie CFK versagen kann und wenn ich das ganze auf Druck belaste wird es nicht besser. 

Aber ich lass das Thema jetzt besser sonst mach ich mich noch total unbeliebt.


----------



## SCM (14. Mai 2014)

Mein letzter Unsinnsbeitrag, versprochen.

Das mit der "Vorlage" würde ich übrigens weiter verfolgen. Für mich wäre da z.B. das 2011er Stumpjumper Evo ganz weit vorne dabei.


----------



## chorge (14. Mai 2014)

Also nachdem Nicolai ja nun quasi kein Helius mehr hat.... ;-)


----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Aber ich lass das Thema jetzt besser sonst mach ich mich noch total unbeliebt.



Ne ne, ist doch gut und Du hast ja Recht, dass es Geometrien gibt, bei denen sich Faserverbundwerkstoffe stärker aufdrängen. Aber bis unser Konzept konkreter wird, fehlt für solche Diskussionen noch die Substanz


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Mein letzter Unsinnsbeitrag, versprochen.
> Das mit der "Vorlage" würde ich übrigens weiter verfolgen. Für mich wäre da z.B. das 2011er Stumpjumper Evo ganz weit vorne dabei.



Ich find's zwar lustig, muss aber schon sagen, dass so etwas mehr auf den Wecker geht, als wenn jemand sagt dass es praktisch wäre eine Flasche montieren zu können.


----------



## Hoeze (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ne ne, ist doch gut und Du hast ja Recht, dass es Geometrien gibt, bei denen sich Faserverbundwerkstoffe stärker aufdrängen. Aber bis unser Konzept konkreter wird, fehlt für solche Diskussionen noch die Substanz



Dann reden wir dann weiter. 
Wie gesagt ich will CFK nicht verteufeln. Es ist ein klasse Werkstoff. Hier kommt aber das große ABER. 
Das aber hier breit zu treten würde einetwas längerer Vortrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (14. Mai 2014)

Mal als Vergleichsobjekte aus dem Segment:





















Durchgängig sind hier die Dämpfer eher "hoch" befestigt.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. Mai 2014)

mlb schrieb:


> und noch einmal.....
> Anhang anzeigen 292678


erinnert mich an das zion von msc, spanische marke. hierzulande fast völlig unbekannt, funktioniert aber sehr gut.


----------



## Baschtimann (14. Mai 2014)

t





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sehr interessant dieser Ansatz, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal einer näheren Betrachtung unterziehen. Wenn man damit ne gescheite Kinematik, ohne gigantische Lagerlasten hin bekommt, dann könnte das ganz heiß werden...
> Ansonsten ist melle89 ziemlich weit vorne dabei (das mit dem Zugdämpfer dürfte aber nicht realistisch sein... zu wenig Optionen am Markt).
> 
> Greez,
> ...


Hallo,
will ja nicht klugscheißen aber eine ultra flache Sitzstrebe hat sehr wohl einen großen Einfluss auf die in ihr wirkenden Kräfte (so ergibt sich ja der Winkel zu Kettenstrebe).
Ich würde es gut finden wenn der Winkel Sitz- zu Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern größer wird um bei steigender Belastung wärend des Einfederns mit der Sitzstrebe in eine günstigere Winkellage zu kommen. Das heißt der Drehpunkt der Sitzstrebe und Wippe sollte beim Einfedern möglichst nach oben schwenken.

Bei Leichtbau sollte man doch auch alle Register ziehen und die Bauteilbelastung möglichst gering halten um eben Marerial zu sparen wo es geht. Aber ich glaube das muss ich Dir nicht erklären! 
Bei diesem Entwurf tuts ja fast schon beim hinschauen weh!
Gruß
Bastian


----------



## gedy (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin leider kein Künstler, wenn kein Fusionhinterbau wegen des Gewichtes, wie wäre es dann mit einem echten DW Hinterbau alla IBIS Mojo, da gabs in jedem Fall keine Klagen über Pedalierprobleme und auch das Ansprechverhalten ist super


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen VPP und DW erklären?


----------



## fuzzball (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @fuzzball:
> Stahl ist mittlerweile sehr exklusiv und hochwertige Stahlrahmen sind schwer zu bekommen und teuer. Die meisten Zulieferer machen gar keine Stahlrahmen mehr  Von daher isses echt schwierig...



Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Der Vorschlag bzw. die Anmerkung beruhte auf einem Irrtum meinerseits, indem ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass Alutech noch selbst und in D produziert; da das Vorgenannte nicht zutrifft, ist diese Projekt für mich leider uninteressant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

wenn dann gleich ripley

aber das find ich echt den hammer:

http://images.ridemonkey.com/index.php?size=full&src=http://i58.tinypic.com/2jcsf4n.jpg

http://www.xprezo.ca/library/images/adhoc/graphique_adhoc.jpg


----------



## rappelkiste (14. Mai 2014)

@melle89 
Die Links drehen in die gleiche Richtung (DW) oder nicht um es mal gaaanz einfach zu beschreiben...


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> @melle89
> Die Links drehen in die gleiche Richtung (DW) oder nicht um es mal gaaanz einfach zu beschreiben...


Danke


----------



## Maxey (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> gefällt mir. Allerdings wird da wieder ein gewisser Dave Weagle ankommen und Geld haben wollen...


Wär das den keine Option? 
Ich keine kosten Reduktion hin oder her. Wenn ein System sauber funktioniert und die kosten durch einfache Fertigung usw gedrückt werden, is doch auch gut.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Mai 2014)

Tibo13 war so nett und hat meine "Dual-Link" Idee mal optisch aufgewertet:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> t
> Hallo,
> will ja nicht klugscheißen aber eine ultra flache Sitzstrebe hat sehr wohl einen großen Einfluss auf die in ihr wirkenden Kräfte (so ergibt sich ja der Winkel zu Kettenstrebe).
> Ich würde es gut finden wenn der Winkel Sitz- zu Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern größer wird um bei steigender Belastung wärend des Einfederns mit der Sitzstrebe in eine günstigere Winkellage zu kommen. Das heißt der Drehpunkt der Sitzstrebe und Wippe sollte beim Einfedern möglichst nach oben schwenken.
> ...



Prinzipiell richtig, aber einen ganz großen Einfluss hat auch der Winkel Sitzstrebe/Wippe... man kann auch flache Hinterbauten so gestalten, dass die Kräfte einigermaßen gering bleiben (siehe ICB 1.0).


----------



## Jierdan (14. Mai 2014)

Wäre es nicht naheliegend, das bekanntermaßen gut funktionierende Fanes runterzuskalieren?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Naheliegend wäre das schon, aber wir wollen ja alle Möglichkeiten offen halten und was Neues wäre ja auch schön. Außerdem finden viele User einen Flaschenhalter nicht unwichtig bei einem "Trailbike" (wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn wir uns für ein kompatibles System entscheiden).


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

So, Entwurf 2.1





Wenn ich es richtig interpretiert habe, dann dürfte der virtuelle Drehpunkt hier jetzt günstiger liegen. Flasht mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt aber nicht so wie V2.0.


----------



## gedy (14. Mai 2014)

ich versuche mein Bild noch mal in gross zu bekommen, so ists besser: also jetzt zweiter Versuch

Hallo, bin leider kein Künstler, wenn kein Fusionhinterbau wegen des Gewichtes, wie wäre es dann mit einem echten DW Hinterbau alla IBIS Mojo, da gabs in jedem Fall keine Klagen über Pedalierprobleme und auch das Ansprechverhalten ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (14. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> ich versuche mein Bild noch mal in gross zu bekommen, so ists besser: also jetzt zweiter Versuch
> 
> Hallo, bin leider kein Künstler, wenn kein Fusionhinterbau wegen des Gewichtes, wie wäre es dann mit einem echten DW Hinterbau alla IBIS Mojo, da gabs in jedem Fall keine Klagen über Pedalierprobleme und auch das Ansprechverhalten ist superAnhang anzeigen 292812



schönes Spitfire


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich mags wenn sich ein paar Hebel bewegen, und ich finde schwimmende Dämpfersysteme auch recht schick bzw. ästhetisch.
Sollen ja auch Vorteile haben, wie man hört.
Ich hoffe, dass das ganze weit genug entfernt von etwaigen bestehenden Systemen ist und daher hier keine Jobs gefährdet .
Was ich mir gedacht habe:
+ VPP, Floating
+ Anfangs degressiv, gegen Ende wieder progressiver, zusammen mit Luftdämpfern sollte die Durchschlagsgefahr gebannt sein und trotzdem wird ordentlich Federweg freigegeben.
+ Zentraler, niedrigerer Schwerpunkt
+ Möglichst gerades, durchgängiges Sitzrohr
+ IC im Ketteblattbereich, zumindest im Sag
+/- Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen
+/- vo/hi 140/129 XD
- Dämpfer unter Dreckbeschuss, obwohl das wirklich leicht zu lösen sein sollte
- Benötigt halt etwas mehr Kettenstrebenlänge, aber das soll ja garnicht mal so schlecht sein

Design? Puhh, mal sehen...
Wie mach ich das nochmal mit den Fotos? Linkadresse aus der ICB-Gruppe geht irgendwie nicht...
Ha! Danke Stefan! Bin für sowas echt zu ... alt.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Also, da hier ja jetzt auch gerne andere Räder gepostet werden.
Für mich gibt´s da eines was wirklich heraus sticht:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gut hat hinten 150cm und vorne 150-160mm, aber so etwas in leichter mit weniger Hub schwebt mir vor.
Das bike ist so unglaublich gut. Ich durfte das einmal auf einer kleinen Runde letztes Jahr bewegen. Dieses Bike rockt dermaßen und macht so unglaublich viel Spaß und hat meine Sicht auf Mountainbikes in mancher Hinsicht (Geometrie, System, Drehpunktlage, ...) völlig geändert.
Das Bike in 650B und kürzerem Hub. Fertig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie mach ich das nochmal mit den Fotos? Linkadresse aus der ICB-Gruppe geht irgendwie nicht...



Unten rechts findest Du einen Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML". Einfach den BBCode kopieren und im Beitrag reinsetzen (vorher Größe auswählen).


----------



## Downhillrider (14. Mai 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht naheliegend, das bekanntermaßen gut funktionierende Fanes runterzuskalieren?


 
das Fanes hat durch den Umlenkhebel (Hebelarm des Dämpfers länger als Hebelarm der Sitzstrebe) sehr hohe Kräfte in den Sitzstreben. Die Dämpferkraft wird hochskaliert. Sieht man auch schön an den diversen Problemen zur Serieneinführung und den folgenden Änderungen in dem Bereich. Wenn man ernsthaft Leichtbau betreiben will ist das Fanes-Konzept also nicht ideal.


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht naheliegend, das bekanntermaßen gut funktionierende Fanes runterzuskalieren?



Fände ich auch einen sehr guten Ansatz, doch gibt es schon das Fanes AM - ich denke, dass das ICB 2.0 hier auch nicht einfach eine Skalierung sein sollte. Die Dämpferanlenkung bei der Fanes finde ich aber sowohl optisch, als auch funktionell Sahne!

Flaschenhalter finde ich genau so nützlich an einem Trailbike wie Gepäckträger ...


----------



## feddbemme (14. Mai 2014)

wie wäre es sonst mit einer ähnlichen Umlenkung wie am Focus Project?




Das könnte man noch als Horst-Link ausführen und hätte zumindest etwas, was es so nicht so häufig gibt. Allerdings kann man wahrscheinlich über die Wippe nur wenig Querkräfte aufnehmen, das wäre also vermutlich weniger steif.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> So, Entwurf 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tibo,
wenn du das Ganze jetzt noch spiegelst und den Dämpfer aufs Tretlager stellst, würde der Hinterbau stabiler und die Form klassischer, wie zu Beginn von einigen gewünscht wurde.
Gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut!


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, da hier ja jetzt auch gerne andere Räder gepostet werden.
> Für mich gibt´s da eines was wirklich heraus sticht:
> 
> 
> ...



find ich auch super, nur die kennlinie ist beim undead noch cooler - bisschen mehr durchschlagschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (14. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Ich mags wenn sich ein paar Hebel bewegen, und ich finde schwimmende Dämpfersysteme auch recht schick bzw. ästhetisch.
> Sollen ja auch Vorteile haben, wie man hört.
> Ich hoffe, dass das ganze weit genug entfernt von etwaigen bestehenden Systemen ist und daher hier keine Jobs gefährdet .
> .



Danke für die Bilder direkt aus dem Programm für die beiden Zustände (eingefedert und einmal unbelastet). Für mich als Oberlaie, der bei den Bilder nicht versucht die Vor- bzw. Nachteile zu finden, sondern erstmal gucken muss, wie die Systeme überhaupt funktionieren und was sich da wie und vor allem wo dreht, ist sowas sehr hilfreich!


----------



## H.B.O (14. Mai 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> wie wäre es sonst mit einer ähnlichen Umlenkung wie am Focus Project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso das gut sein soll erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht, die kennlinien solcher bikes sind nicht außergewöhnlich, hübsch isses meines erachtens auch nicht, super steif glaub ich zudem nicht. und ob man sich an focus orientieren sollte, naja


----------



## feddbemme (14. Mai 2014)

So hier könnte es aussehen, wobei das nur in 5min gemacht ist und die Punkte noch überhaupt nicht passen...




Technisch gesehen hat das mit dem Focus auch nur noch wenig zu tun, da Focus genauso wie beim Canyon Strive einen abgestützen Eingelenker hat.
Und das mit der Optik ist natürlich immer vor allem die Frage, wen man fragt


----------



## Dakeyras (14. Mai 2014)

@Maximal667 

sieht schick aus, aber einen nachteil hat die Konstruktion mit dem dämpfer hinter dem sitzrohr: der Sitzwinkel fällt dann meistens ziemlich flach aus. bei gemäßigtem Sattelauszug mag der virtuelle Sitzwinkel noch iO gehen, aber für leute mit langen Beinen wirds dann wieder grenzwertig


----------



## gedy (14. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hi Tibo,
> wenn du das Ganze jetzt noch spiegelst und den Dämpfer aufs Tretlager stellst, würde der Hinterbau stabiler und die Form klassischer, wie zu Beginn von einigen gewünscht wurde.
> Gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut!



Ja aber dann sieht es wieder so aus wie alle anderen 4-Gelenker


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hi Tibo,
> wenn du das Ganze jetzt noch spiegelst und den Dämpfer aufs Tretlager stellst, würde der Hinterbau stabiler und die Form klassischer, wie zu Beginn von einigen gewünscht wurde.
> Gefällt mir dennoch sehr gut!



So ungefähr sah auch mein erster Entwurf aus. Ist persönlich auch mein Favorit. Das Ganze noch mit im Unterrohr versenktem Dämpfer und ZACK, fertg ist das Trail-Bike mit alten Keiler-Genen. Sozusagen der Trail-Keiler bzw. Trail-Frischling.  Guckst Du hier

Hab jetzt nochmal eine Version 2.2 gezeichnet. Gefällt mir besser als V2.0 und 2.1, aber dafür ist es jetz fas wirklich 1:1 eine Fanes mit nach oben gedrehtem Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen VPP und DW erklären?


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/internet-community-bike-schritt-3-das-fahrwerk.575734/#post-9418941

oder

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_suspension


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> @Maximal667
> 
> sieht schick aus, aber einen nachteil hat die Konstruktion mit dem dämpfer hinter dem sitzrohr: der Sitzwinkel fällt dann meistens ziemlich flach aus. bei gemäßigtem Sattelauszug mag der virtuelle Sitzwinkel noch iO gehen, aber für leute mit langen Beinen wirds dann wieder grenzwertig


Jep, entweder das, oder die Kettenstreben (und somit der gesamte Hinterbau) werden länger. Oder: Beides im Einklang.
Wenn man den Sattel dann ncoh 2cm vorschiebt, sollte es eigentlich weniger das Problem sein.
(Bin 193cm lang, kenne das Problem)


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Mai 2014)

Ich fand das Knolly Endorphin auch recht ansprechend und es lag bei einer Probefahrt auch sehr gut auf dem Trail. Hat 10mm mehr Federweg als der als maximal angepeilte - optisch machts auch noch was her. In wie weit das mit den auch von mir propagierden haltbaren Lagern kompatibel ist müssen die Experten entscheiden


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

@tibo13 Schwerpunkt zu hoch und Aufnahme der Wippe hinten dem HR im weg. Ergo: Dämpfer nach unten und Aufnahme vor das Sitzrohr...


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

Und mach mal den hässlichen Fox Dämpfer weg


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> So ungefähr sah auch mein erster Entwurf aus. Ist persönlich auch mein Favorit. Das Ganze noch mit im Unterrohr versenktem Dämpfer und ZACK, fertg ist das Trail-Bike mit alten Keiler-Genen. Sozusagen der Trail-Keiler bzw. Trail-Frischling.  Guckst Du hier
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal eine Version 2.2 gezeichnet. Gefällt mir besser als V2.0 und 2.1, aber dafür ist es jetz fas wirklich 1:1 eine Fanes mit nach oben gedrehtem Dämpfer.


Irgendwie mag ich den Entwurf, unter dem Umlenkhebel wäre auch ausreichend Platz für eine Toolbox o.ä. . Was ich besonders mag, sind die nicht durchbrochenen Rohre und die Anordnung aller Teile im vorderen Rahmendreieck. Aus gleichem Grund bekommen ich auch bei den ganzen floater ´Geschichten Pickel, die Rahmen sind schwer und teuer zu produzieren, wenn es matschig ist, verdoppeln die Kisten ihr Gewicht und mir ist auch noch niemánd weg gefahren, weil er einen Floater hatte... irgendwie entsprechen die cleanen Entwürfe eher meiner Vorstellung eines leichten Spaßbikes.


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Und mach mal den hässlichen Fox Dämpfer weg


Ich hab noch nen Vivid Air oder nen Fox Coil mit Titanfeder im Angebot. Aber die sind denke ich zuviel des Guten


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

oben links hast du doch einen RS ohne AB


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> [...] Aus gleichem Grund bekommen ich auch bei den ganzen floater ´Geschichten Pickel, die Rahmen sind schwer und teuer zu produzieren, wenn es matschig ist, *verdoppeln die Kisten ihr Gewicht* und mir ist auch noch niemánd weg gefahren, weil er einen Floater hatte... [...]


Aber dann liegt der Schwerpunkt noch tiefer als vorher, ist doch auch was..!
Ne, hast volle Zustimmung von mir! Das Ding ist nur, wenn ich mir soeine Konstruktion ansehe, bin ich davon fasziniert, wie welches Hebelchen was macht und warum genau so und nicht anders...
Glaube ehh nicht, dass das was mit den VPPs/Floatern wird, daher kommen noch ein paar Ideen hinterher.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Ich möchte jetzt mal gerne von der bisherigen Annäherungsrichtung wegkommen, dass man versucht "neues" zu machen - also konkret alles Bekannte außen vorlässt und versucht eine Dämpferanlenkung zu finden, die bloß noch keiner hat - und hin zu einem theoretischen Ansatz, um dem ganzen eine Basis zu geben.


Wie vor ein paar Seiten schon hier diskutiert wurde über Instant Center und Center of Curvurtare, geht der hier zu Grunde liegende Gedankengang von der Tatsache aus, dass diese Punkte NICHT konkruent sind, sondern für 2 unterschiedliche Sachen zuständig sind.

Wie bekannt ist, ist das IC der Punkt, durch welchen die Summe aller Kräfte auf die Hinterradachse gehen muss, um keine Dämpferkräfte, also einen ruhigen Hinterbau zu bekommen.
Dieser liegt wie für die meisten hier schon bekannt sein müsste, im Sag in etwa auf der Höhe des gerade im Betrieb befindlichen Kettenblattes - nicht weil dann die Kettenkraft durch diesen Punkt geht und keine "Kettenkraftreaktion" entsteht - sondern weil die Kettenkraft dann ein leicht ausfederndes Moment ergibt, welcher den dynamischen Radlasten und sowie den zusätzlichen vertikalen Massekräften des Fahrers sehr gut ausgleicht.

Blöd nur, dass wir unterschiedliche Kettenblätter fahren werden, der eine 28/11-42 der andere 34/11-41 und noch wieder ein andrer 22/36

Wie das alles mit einem Rahmen am besten unter einen Hut bringen? Am besten mit einer leicht nach hinten laufenden Raderhebungskurve, eigentlich mit einem CC, welcher üblicherweise VOR der Hinterradachse sitzt nicht zu erreichen.

Aber: Durch die Trennung der Punkte IC und CC, welche im Gegensatz zu einem Eingelenker bei einer 4 Gelenkkette stattfindet, lässt sich der Krümmungsmittelpunkt der Raderhebungskurve für den Anfang des Federwegs nach HINTER die Hinterradachse verschieben. Der Momentanpol bleibt trotzdem vorne und befindet sich im Sag bei dem Radius eines ~30T Kettenblattes, um einen guten Kompromiss für die von rund 22T bis 36T Kettenblätter zu haben.

Das wichtige aber jetzt: Durch den hinter der Hinteradachse befindlichen CC wird bei einer Abweichung der KEttenblattgröße von der Idealgröße als auch bei einer Abweichung des Sags durch dynamisches Fahren(Hindernisse, leichte Massereaktionen beim Wiegetritt usw) der Hinterbau wieder in die energetisch niedrigste Hinterbauposition (= in ~ dieser Auslegung der Sag-Punkt) gezogen.

Das system kann also stabil bleiben, egal ob man 22er T, 36T oder unrunden Wiegetritt hat.

Schauts euch an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Mai 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Bedacht habe ich beim Begriff Trailbike auch folgendes:
> Zugänglichkeit  Lockouthebel, Zugstufeneinstellung oder was auch immer der Dämpfer für Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.
> Weitere Vorteil: Trinkflasche








Mir gefällt der klassische Entwurf eines abgestützen Eingelenkers (z.B. Scott Spark, Genius) auch sehr gut !
Vorteile wurden ja auch schon genannt und leuchten ein !
Ich wäre aber auch bei einem schwimmend gelagerten Dämpfer (ala Trek Fuel bzw. Remedy) dabei !
Die Knucklebox (Focus) macht aber auch was her !
.....hmmmm immer diese Entscheidungen......


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

Basti will ein einfaches Bike, ohne durchbrochene Rohre, das leicht zu fertigen und wartungsarm ist, und zudem noch wenig auf die Waage bringt. Warum nicht back to the roots?

Et voila, der Trailpudel...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> @tibo13 Schwerpunkt zu hoch und Aufnahme der Wippe hinten dem HR im weg. Ergo: Dämpfer nach unten und Aufnahme vor das Sitzrohr...



Schwerpunkt paßt. Dämpfer auf jedefall oben lassen.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube fast ein Eingelenker à la Trailpudel wäre mir am liebsten. Am besten wäre wenn man da dann noch einen Carbonhinterbau für geringere ungefederte Masse hinbekommen würde.


----------



## pfiff (14. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast ein Eingelenker à la Trailpudel wäre mir am liebsten. Am besten wäre wenn man da dann noch einen Carbonhinterbau für geringere ungefederte Masse hinbekommen würde.


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

Das ist halt die Rahmenform, die ich als allererstes mit "einfach und wartungsarm" assoziiere. Simpler kann man ein Fully nicht konstruieren.

Und eine Hybridbauweise könnte ich mir hier auch sehr gut vorstellen. Alu-Hauptrahmen und Carbon-Schwinge.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast ein Eingelenker à la Trailpudel wäre mir am liebsten. Am besten wäre wenn man da dann noch einen Carbonhinterbau für geringere ungefederte Masse hinbekommen würde.





G.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Rahmenform, die ich als allererstes mit "einfach und wartungsarm" assoziiere. Simpler kann man ein Fully nicht konstruieren.


Der Nachteil von dieser art hinterbau ist dass die belastung vor allem biegung ist, anstatt zug/druck wie bei weniger spitzen hinterbau-Formen. Biegung bedeutet eine ungleiche Materialausnützung über den Querschnitt und ist somit zu vermeiden wenn man leichtbau betreiben will.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Für mich wirft die Ausführung von Bommelmaster erst einmal eine ganz grundsätzlich Frage auf:
Müssen wir wirklich ein Bike bauen das sämtliche Kettenblattgrößen mit voller Antriebsneutralität abdeckt?

Ich find ganz klar: Nein!!!
Das kann ich auch genau begründen. Dank der Einführung der 1 x 11 Systeme ist endlich das möglich, was Bike-designer schon lange wollten: Keine Kompromisse mit den Kettenblattgrößen machen. Wenn wir uns auf 1x 11 festlegen, dann kommen für ein 650B bike eigentlich nur Kettenblätter von 30-34 Zähne in Frage. Gut, das ist jetzt auch ein Unterschied, dieser ist aber nur marginal. Da macht ein leicht anders eingestellter Sag schon mehr aus. 28er Zähne kommen eigentlich nur an 29ern zum Einsatz.

Also, wir könnten uns festlegen. Was bringt uns das ?
Freiheit beim System. Systeme die den Spagat der Kettenblätter zwar toll beherrschen sind kaum variabel was die Dämpferprogression angeht.
Wir könnten mit 1x11 Systeme nehmen, die die Progression beliebig formen lassen. Davon ist die Federcharakteristik abhängig und damit ein Großteil der Performance des Bikes. Die Antriebneutralität des anderen Bikes haben wir auch (mussten uns dazu nur aufs Kettenblatt einigen).
Wir könnten auch ein System nehmen das mit kaum Lagern auskommt. Kein knarzen, kein lockern, kein mühsames putzen oder gar austauschen.

Nehmen wir mal an, wir nehmen ein System, das auf alle Kettenblätter antriebsneutral geht. Was bekommen wir dann?
Ein Bike das insgesamt relativ viel nach vorne federt, das kleine Umlenkhebel hinter und unter dem Tretlager hat, die von vorne wie hinten im Dreck hängen und sich schlecht reinigen lassen weil´s da furchtbar eng ist und Bauteile im Weg. Hebel, die zusätzlich verhindern, dass man kurze Kettenstreben bauen kann. Also für mich wiederspricht das der geforderten Wartungsarmut völlig. Daher bin ich gegen jede Art von DW Links, VPPs und wie die Dinger alle heißen mögen. Für eines sind die Dinger halt wirklich bekannt: Kaputte Lager und darauf habe ich kein Bock. Gut auch ich habe 1, 2, Zeichnungen gemacht mit Lagern an solchen Stellen wie das "tiefer Schwerpunkt". Aber die möchte ich eigentlich genauso wenig.

@BommelMaster : Ich bin beeindruckt von deinem System und der Ausführung. Allerdings wiederspricht es schlichtweg dem, was ich gerne hätte. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2014)

ich würd mal behaupten 28-32 reicht bei dem Bike.
28 kann sogar am 26er sinn machen. bzw entspricht beim kleinsten gang 2*10 mit 24/38 auf 11-36

sehe das sonst genauso.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für mich wirft die Ausführung von Bommelmaster erst einmal eine ganz grundsätzlich Frage auf:
> Müssen wir wirklich ein Bike bauen das sämtliche Kettenblattgrößen mit voller Antriebsneutralität abdeckt?



Ich finde ganz klar: Ja!!!


Alpenstreicher

(Und wer Details will kann gern mal in meiner Signatur suchen gehen. Die Diskussion gehört bestimmt nicht _hier_ her.


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil von dieser art hinterbau ist dass die belastung vor allem biegung ist, anstatt zug/druck wie bei weniger spitzen hinterbau-Formen. Biegung bedeutet eine ungleiche Materialausnützung über den Querschnitt und ist somit zu vermeiden wenn man leichtbau betreiben will.



Wollen wir denn hier wirklich Leichtbau betreiben oder gar dessen Grenzen ausloten? Oder einfach nur ein agiles Bike mit moderatem Gewicht erschaffen? Mir wäre Letzteres ehrlich gesagt lieber, da leicht nicht immer unbedingt agil heißt, sondern im Zweifelsfall eher nur weniger stabil.


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wollen wir denn hier wirklich Leichtbau betreiben oder gar dessen Grenzenm ausloten? Oder einfach nur ein agiles Bike mit moderatem Gewicht? Mir wäre Letzteres ehrlich gelsagt lieber, da leicht nicht immer unbedingt agil heißt, sondern im Zweifelsfall eher nur weniger stabil.


Natürlich sollte so ein bike nicht die mechanische grenzen auslöten, aber man muss sich ja auch nicht umbedingt ungünstige belastungen einhandeln die bei gleicher steifigkeit/festigkeit mehr gewicht bedeuten (ist meine meinung)


----------



## gedy (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich das so lese, dann bleib ich doch bei meinem Nicolai Virus, dass ich seit 15 JAhren als "trailbike" fahre (damals gab es den Begriff wohl noch nicht) 12 cm Federweg, ein Gelenk das seit mehr als 15.000 km hält, nicht so super verwindungssteif aber es fährt sich so agilst wie kein anderes Bike. Seltsam wie die Bikeentwicklung sich im Kreis dreht. Nur beim Gewicht kann es sicher nicht mehr mithalten. Was mich mit 195 aber ehrlich gesagt auch so stört


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

-Schwinge aus einem Guss....ev. Carbon
-Stabiles Nadellager *schön breit!*
-Kein Kettengeklapper
-Anlenkung Dämpfer ev. so ?
-unbedingt Kettenführung




Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die Geo antiebsneutral ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

@foreigner dir ist schon bewusst dass ein Konzept, das eine größere Bandbreite zulässt, für eine kleinere Bandbreite nicht automatisch schlechter ist?.


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil von dieser art hinterbau ist dass die belastung vor allem biegung ist, anstatt zug/druck wie bei weniger spitzen hinterbau-Formen. Biegung bedeutet eine ungleiche Materialausnützung über den Querschnitt und ist somit zu vermeiden wenn man leichtbau betreiben will.


 Dafür hat man das Rechteck-Hohlprofil erfunden ;-) Das nimmt sogar noch Seitenkräfte ganz vernünftig auf... Ist dann alles eine Frage der Dimensionierung.
(Auch wenn mir die Optik nicht gefällt: Orange Bikes wussten das auch schon: http://media.chopmtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/322_Frame-249.jpg - da hat der Herr Steiner besonders viele Anteile dran!)


----------



## melle89 (14. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Dafür hat man das Rechteck-Hohlprofil erfunden ;-) Das nimmt sogar noch Seitenkräfte ganz vernünftig auf... Ist dann alles eine Frage der Dimensionierung.
> (Auch wenn mir die Optik nicht gefällt: Orange Bikes wussten das auch schon: http://media.chopmtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/322_Frame-249.jpg - da hat der Herr Steiner besonders viele Anteile dran!)


Sowas macht auch mehr sinn als die zwei röhren als im konzept von @tibo13 (rein von der belastung her)

Und auch im rechteck-hohlprofil sind die seitenwände bei biegung schlecht ausgenützt

Herr Steiner hätte übrigens genau so viele anteile daran wenn man ein I profil benützt hätte...

EDIT: Zur wohl dieses Topics enden wir die diskussion besser...


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> -Schwinge aus einem Guss....ev. Carbon
> -*Stabiles Nadellager* schön breit!


Nadellager? Ich muss dich ennttäuschen, aber an dieser Stelle baut man keine Nadel- oder Tonnenlager ein, weil diese nur schlecht Querkräfte aufnehmen können. Da muss man wohl gerade leider beim Kugellager bleiben... darf aber gern auch ein *fettes* werden


----------



## Downhillrider (14. Mai 2014)

das 1x11 die Auslegung einfacher macht ist nicht wirklich korrekt. Der benötigte Kettenzug (anti squat) steigt beim Bergauffahren, aufgrund der dynamischen Radlastverteilung. Somit ist ein kleineres Kettenblatt für das Bergauffahren durchaus sinnvoll. Dave Weagle hat da mal einen interessanten Beitrag auf seinem Blog zu geschrieben.


----------



## Maximal667 (14. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Sowas macht auch mehr sinn als die zwei röhren als im konzept von @tibo13 (rein von der belastung her)
> Und auch im rechteck-hohlprofil sind die *seitenwände bei biegung schlecht* ausgenützt
> Herr Steiner hätte übrigens genau so viele anteile daran wenn man ein* I profil *benützt hätte...
> EDIT: Zur wohl dieses Topics enden wir die diskussion besser...


Besser ist das, aber ich kann nicht anders:
Und was bitte übernimmt dann den Schub? Ein I-Profil ist in der Theorie ja gut und schön, aber sobal die Belastung 3-Dimensional wird, guckt es mächtig in die Röhre... und da ist bei gleichen Maßen das R-H-Profil einfach mal vorne!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Nadellager? Ich muss dich ennttäuschen, aber an dieser Stelle baut man keine Nadel- oder Tonnenlager ein, weil diese nur schlecht Querkräfte aufnehmen können. Da muss man wohl gerade leider beim Kugellager bleiben... darf aber gern auch ein *fettes* werden


Vielleicht hat er ja Kegelrollenlager mit Nadellager verwechselt. Das könnte da durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2014)

und Kugellager sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich für querkräfte gedacht...

aber zu dem Thema soll es ja noch einen eigenen Thread geben


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Nadellager? Ich muss dich ennttäuschen, aber an dieser Stelle baut man keine Nadel- oder Tonnenlager ein, weil diese nur schlecht Querkräfte aufnehmen können. Da muss man wohl gerade leider beim Kugellager bleiben... darf aber gern auch ein *fettes* werden


Wieder was gelernt ....da müssen dann pro Seite mind. 2 Kugellager rein.
....oder wie ich jetzt lese ---Kegelrollenlager---   was es alles gibt, aber auf alle Fälle schön stabil und gut gedichtet.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Basti will ein einfaches Bike, ohne durchbrochene Rohre, das leicht zu fertigen und wartungsarm ist, und zudem noch wenig auf die Waage bringt. Warum nicht back to the roots?
> 
> Et voila, der Trailpudel...


Schön wär´s, hätte aber so wie es da abgebildet ist mit 50mm Dämpferhub locker 20cm Federweg.
Etwas realistischer sehe das so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2014)

Und in Standartgröße!


----------



## Akira (14. Mai 2014)

So dann will ich auch mal meine Idee anbieten. Ich hätte gerne einen Rahmen, der nicht ganz "normal" aussieht. Der Entwurf ist selbstverständlich nicht korrekt dimensioniert.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich möchte jetzt mal gerne von der bisherigen Annäherungsrichtung wegkommen, dass man versucht "neues" zu machen - also konkret alles Bekannte außen vorlässt und versucht eine Dämpferanlenkung zu finden, die bloß noch keiner hat - und hin zu einem theoretischen Ansatz, um dem ganzen eine Basis zu geben.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bommelmaster,

ich habe zwischenzeitlich versucht den Unterschied zwischen IC und CC (auch ICR / ICC) heraus zu finden (will ja nicht doof dastehen). Ich konnte in unterschiedlichen Suchergebnissen keinen Unterschied finden, oft werden beide Begriffe als das gleiche genannt.
Wo siehst Du den Unterschied?

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Selbst in der neuen Version von Linkage steht, dass es sich letztendlich um das gleiche handelt.


----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schön wär´s, hätte aber so wie es da abgebildet ist mit 50mm Dämpferhub locker 20cm Federweg.



Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Es ging mir lediglich darum das Prinzip zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Bommelmaster,
> 
> ich habe zwischenzeitlich versucht den Unterschied zwischen IC und CC (auch ICR / ICC) heraus zu finden (will ja nicht doof dastehen). Ich konnte in unterschiedlichen Suchergebnissen keinen Unterschied finden, oft werden beide Begriffe als das gleiche genannt.
> Wo siehst Du den Unterschied?
> ...



hey Stefan,

weißt du wie man die Punkte konstruiert?

IC ist ja klar, Schnittpunkt der beiden Zwischenhebel. Instant Center bzw Momentanpol, Momentenpol.

der CC - Krümmungsmittelpunkt ist wie der Name schon sagt die Mitte der Kurve eines beliebigen Punktes am 4. Gelenk (Sitzstrebe).

Konstruiert wird dieser, indem man an 2 unmittelbar benachbarten Positionen eine gerade zwischen der Hinterradachse und dem jeweiligen IC zieht.

Diese 2 Linien, die sich hier ergeben, schneiden sich irgendwo

und DAS ist der CC - dieser liegt bei gewöhnlichen Hinterradfederungen "in der nähe" vom IC, wird es jedoch etwas ausgefallener, kann man das nicht mehr sagen, und bei zunehmenen Federweg ist es auch wichtig zu wissen, wo die Hinterradachse verläuft.


bei einem Eingelenker hat Gergely Kovacs in seinem Linkage Help, das du zitiert hast, recht - hier fallen CC und IC logischer weise zusammen, auch passiert dies bei einem reinen Parallelogramm(also gleiche Hebellängen). Geht man aber nur vom IC aus und verwechselt das mit dem analogen Drehpunkt beim EIngelenker - kann es auch mal Böse enden!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schön wär´s, hätte aber so wie es da abgebildet ist mit 50mm Dämpferhub locker 20cm Federweg.
> Etwas realistischer sehe das so aus:


Das untere Bild finde ich besser, da man so die Schwinge breiter abstützen kann und nicht mit dem Kettenblatt Probleme hat.


----------



## Gefahradler (14. Mai 2014)

Jetzt möchte ich meinen Beitrag vorstellen und sogleich die Vorteile herausstellen:
- volle Reifenfreiheit, da keine Kettenstrebe zwischen Reifen und Kette ist und keine Hinterbauteile zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr sind
- progressive Kennlinie
- geschlossenes Rahmendreieck mit Flaschenhaltermöglichkeit
- gute Krafteinleitung mit wenig Biegemomenten
- meines Wissens noch von keinem Hersteller umgestzt
- gutes Ansprechverhalten da Raderhebungskurve am Anfang leicht nach hinten geht
- straffer Hinterbau beim Berghochkurbeln
Vlele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich muss mal grad Offtopic machen: Ich bin zu blöd, die Dämpfervorlage in Inkscape zu bewegen... 
Kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Konstruiert wird dieser, indem man an 2 unmittelbar benachbarten Positionen eine gerade zwischen der Hinterradachse und dem jeweiligen IC zieht.



IC ist schon absolut klar, CC wird nach der Literatur die ich eben bemüht habe (Präsentationen von Profs, Texte über Robotik & Fahrzeuge) als das gleiche definiert.

Die Frage ist: was sind *"2 unmittelbar benachbarte Positionen"* nach Deiner Definition?

Stehe ich soooo sehr auf dem Schlauch??

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Die beiden unmittelbar benachbarten Positionen laufen letztendlichauf eine Ableitung hinaus... so mit delta X gegen null... Du weißt was ich meine?
Dabei kommt am Ende IC = CC raus, oder habe ich schon zu viele Gehirnzellen versoffen??

EDIT: STOP... das war Unsinn IC und CC (nach Bommels Definition) fallen nicht aufeinander.


----------



## Piefke (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für mich wirft die Ausführung von Bommelmaster erst einmal eine ganz grundsätzlich Frage auf:
> Müssen wir wirklich ein Bike bauen das sämtliche Kettenblattgrößen mit voller Antriebsneutralität abdeckt?


Nicht alle, aber von 22 bis 36 schon.
1 x 11 ist unnötig teuer und reicht mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Basti will ein einfaches Bike, ohne durchbrochene Rohre, das leicht zu fertigen und wartungsarm ist, und zudem noch wenig auf die Waage bringt. Warum nicht back to the roots?
> 
> Et voila, der Trailpudel...


habe den Pudel in allen Varianten besessen und finde, wie gesagt, auch die Orange Bikes gut, aber irgendwie finde ich, unser Community Bike muss Hebel haben. Da machen sich so viele Leute Gedanken um die Kinematik und Punkte, die ich in tausend Jahren nicht verstehen werde und am Ende ist die tausend Jahre alte Eingelenker Konstruktion das Maß der Dinge? Come on! So reizvoll ein Pudel mit Carbonschwänzchen wäre, da geht mehr! Mir gefallen die Knucklebox Entwürfe von tibo13, melle89 und nuts echt gut!


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal grad Offtopic machen: Ich bin zu blöd, die Dämpfervorlage in Inkscape zu bewegen...
> Kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte!



Also ich kann die Vorlage jetzt bewegen, aber wie drehe ich die??  kann mir mal grad jemand helfen?


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Uhhh ich hab's gefunden. Sorry für's Offtopic!


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die beiden unmittelbar benachbarten Positionen laufen letztendlichauf eine Ableitung hinaus... so mit delta X gegen null... Du weißt was ich meine?
> Dabei kommt am Ende IC = CC raus, oder habe ich schon zu viele Gehirnzellen versoffen??



ja, ich weiß was du meinst, es geht auch darum natürlich, die 2 benachbarten Positionen so gering wie möglich zu haben, um den "wahren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt zu erhalten, also Delta -> 0

eine zeichnerische Annäherung tuts aber auch.

Als Gegenbeweis, dass der CC nicht geometrisch aus dem IC entspringt, tuts ganz einfach, indem du eine beliebige 4 Gelenksanordnung nimmst, bei der der Abstand von CC und IC kleiner wird. Dann heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass die Punkte vorher nicht aufeinanderliegen konnten.

Hab dir ne kleine Skizze zur Konstruktion vom CC gemacht.

In der üblichen Literatur findet man sowas nicht. Auch dieser Sasaki in "Path analysis" geht glaube ich nicht drauf ein. Da muss man dann leider schon was von Herrn Wunderlich (Ebene Kinematik) lesen.

mit etwas Überlegung, wenn man weiß wie das konstruiert wird, kommt man aber auch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster:
Habe das eben mal schnell nachkonstruiert, ich denke so langsam komme ich Deinem Gedanken auf die Spur...
Wir sollten aber die Begrifflichkeiten klären, Deine Definition von CC scheint sich nicht mit der Literatur zu decken (wo drin steht IC = CC). Auf jeden Fall hast Du mir was zu denken gegeben für heute Abend. Habe das CC (nach Deiner Definition) noch nie für die Konstruktion genutzt, vielleicht ergeben sich neue Gedankenanstöße.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

überall wo steht IC = CC sollte man dann nicht mehr weiterlesen 

wie die Namen schon sagen
Instant Center - Momentaner Pol
Center of Curvurtare - Mittelpunkt der Kurvenbewegung


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster:

Zur Begriffklärung (ich denke so können wir arbeiten): Das IC bezieht sich auf das gesamte vierte Gelenk (Sitzstrebe), das CC bezieht sich auf einen bestimmten Punkt innerhalb des vierten Gelenks (Achsmittelpunkt). Habe eben noch n bissl im CAD gespielt, da zeigt sich auch schön wie sich der CC verschiebt, wenn man einen anderen Punkt als die Achsmitte zur Definition heran zieht.

Danke für Deinen Input Bommelmaster!!! Du hast mich auf neue Gedanken gebracht... bin jetzt erstmal weg zum Essen, aber vielleicht können wir später noch mal weiter "Gedankenstürmen" 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2014)

wird ja langsam eine richtige Vorlesung hier 

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das es schon vor 2 Jahren ein Trailbike mit 135mm gab das fast alle vorgaben erfüllt


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß was du meinst, es geht auch darum natürlich, die 2 benachbarten Positionen so gering wie möglich zu haben, um den "wahren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt zu erhalten, also Delta -> 0
> 
> eine zeichnerische Annäherung tuts aber auch.
> 
> ...


@BommelMaster : Hättest du das nicht gleich malen können? Die Zeichnung alleine hätte genügt. Jetzt kapiere ich auch endlich was der CC ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @BommelMaster:
> 
> Zur Begriffklärung (ich denke so können wir arbeiten): Das IC bezieht sich auf das gesamte vierte Gelenk (Sitzstrebe), das CC bezieht sich auf einen bestimmten Punkt innerhalb des vierten Gelenks (Achsmittelpunkt). Habe eben noch n bissl im CAD gespielt, da zeigt sich auch schön wie sich der CC verschiebt, wenn man einen anderen Punkt als die Achsmitte zur Definition heran zieht.
> 
> ...



Bitte, bitte!

ich denke so kann mans sagen. IC ist erstmal unabhängig von einem Punkt in der Sitzstrebe. Erst beim CC kommt natürlich ein Bezugspunkt dazu.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @BommelMaster : Hättest du das nicht gleich malen können? Die Zeichnung alleine hätte genügt. Jetzt kapiere ich auch endlich was der CC ist.



ich dachte dass das alle wissen, die hier über Hinterbauten mit Linkage Empfehlungen angeben, dachte nicht dass es nötig wäre, das zu skizzieren


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

@Merlin7 : Ne, das hier: (bis auf 1cm zu viel Federweg


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> habe den Pudel in allen Varianten besessen und finde, wie gesagt, auch die Orange Bikes gut, aber irgendwie finde ich, unser Community Bike muss Hebel haben. Da machen sich so viele Leute Gedanken um die Kinematik und Punkte, die ich in tausend Jahren nicht verstehen werde und am Ende ist die tausend Jahre alte Eingelenker Konstruktion das Maß der Dinge? Come on! So reizvoll ein Pudel mit Carbonschwänzchen wäre, da geht mehr! Mir gefallen die Knucklebox Entwürfe von tibo13, melle89 und nuts echt gut!


gegenrede! das ist mir irgendwie zu ideologisch, also so ziemlich das gegenteil von pragmatisch. einen möglichst komplexen hinterbau damit zu rechtfertigen, weil sich sich hier eine gewisse, nicht wirklich große anzahl von leuten in einen kleinen konstrukteursrausch reinsteigert, halte ich nicht für zielführend. ich könnte mir denken, dass viele, wie ich, vllt noch mitlesen, aber posten nicht mehr, weil ihnen dazu das technische know-how fehlt.
ihr verliert womöglich einen teil der interessierten auf diesem weg und kehrt euch zunehmend vom keep-it-simple prinzip ab. spätestens, wenn im nächsten schritt dann ein revolutionäres, aber grottenhäßliches (ok, ist geschmackssache) ergebnis präsentiert wird und es dann um die wahl entsprechender komponenten geht, besteht die gefahr der negativen rückmeldung bis hin zur ablehnung (zu schwer, zu häßlich, zu wartungsintensiv...).
als gegenargumente  hat man da ausschließlich technisches: die raderhebungskurve ist ideal, es gibt keine pedaleinflüsse, der fw ist voll nutzbar, kein squat. aber: das ist alles theorie, denn es ist noch keiner gefahren.
man mag mich dafür steinigen, wenn ich den ingenieuren unter euch in die suppe spucke. ich kann kein bike konstruieren, aber dafür recht passabel fahren und hab ein gewisses gespür für ästhetik und das gefühl, es geht ein wenig in die falsche richtung.


----------



## Mojo25 (14. Mai 2014)

Endlich hab ich's auch mal geschafft. Gefühlte 10 Jahre später... Es sieht ein Bisschen kacke aus, ich hab das erste mal mit Inkscape gearbeitet.






Edit: Die Wippe muss natürlich nicht entlang des Sitzrohrs verlaufen, man könnte auch etwas dreieckiges machen. Ich versuch das gleich nochmal.

Edit2:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

@Kassenwart :guter Beitrag und ich gebe dir komplett recht! ich bin aus der Theorie schon lange ausgestiegen und hoffe, dass wenn die Herren sich auf eine einheitliche Bezeichnung irgendwelcher Punkte geeinigt haben, uns Unwürdigen erklären, warum das so wichtig ist und wofür. denn am Ende müssen wir uns für einen Entwurf entscheiden und es wird vermutlich eher ein hübsch proportionierter mit guter Funktion, als ein Quasimodo mit 1er Abi...Wie im Leben halt.
Also lasst euch nicht von der Theorie blenden, es gibt schon so gute Entwürfe ohne diese bahnbrechende Erkenntnis, da machen wir einfach weiter!


----------



## konsti-d (14. Mai 2014)

ich fänd nen super simplen Eingelenker mit dünnen Rohren geil. Aber mit ordentlicher Kettenstrebe und das Sitzrohr sollte mit dem Oberrohr harmonieren - also ungefähr eine Linie bilden. Die Optik ist auch massenkompatibler.

So in der Art:


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Merlin7 : Ne, das hier: (bis auf 1cm zu viel Federweg




Von Morewood gabs die ja auch mit 2cm mehr und 2cm weniger Federweg 
Räder die einfach nur Spaß machen, solange es net zu verblockt wird...aber es soll ja auch nur ein Trailbike werden.
Und Wartung des einen Lagers war ja ansich nie nötig.






G.


----------



## wanderer1219 (14. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wird ja langsam eine richtige Vorlesung hier
> 
> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das es schon vor 2 Jahren ein Trailbike mit 135mm gab das fast alle vorgaben erfüllt


Ich finde dieses Rad müsste nochmal mit auf die neue Seite. Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnnere, wurde bei denen eine sehr lange Garantie auf Haltbarkeit der Lager gegeben.

Das mit dem Flaschenhalter wird allerding knapp.
Oder wir einigen uns darauf auf der Feierabendtour nur noch kurze zu trinken


----------



## yggr (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mir wünschen,  dass da von den Profis selbst mal ein paar Entwürfe kommen, die sinnvoll und konzeptbezogen sind. Hier sind gefühlt maximal drei Jungs in der Diskussion, die Ahnung von Kinematik haben. Der Rest hatte in der Schule nur kreatives Malen oder (wie ich) malen nach Zahlen, scheint mir... ist vielleicht zielführender.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2014)

Die Kinematik kann man sich ja von bereits erfolgreichen Systemen ausleihen. Reichmann Engineering RIP...


----------



## feddbemme (14. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster bekommt man bei dem Gedanken, den CC hinter die Hinterachse zu legen, um auf allen Kettenblättern maximalen Vortrieb zu erhalten, nicht extreme Probleme mit Kettenlängung und damit auch mit Pedalrückschlag?
So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist der Trick ja sonst, dass man den Anti-Squat vor allem auf den kleinen Blättern und damit beim klettern hat, während auf dem großen Blatt und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten der Anti-Squat kleiner wird und damit der Pedalrückschlag sinkt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen,  dass da von den Profis selbst mal ein paar Entwürfe kommen, die sinnvoll und konzeptbezogen sind. Hier sind gefühlt maximal drei Jungs in der Diskussion, die Ahnung von Kinematik haben. Der Rest hatte in der Schule nur kreatives Malen oder (wie ich) malen nach Zahlen, scheint mir... ist vielleicht zielführender.


sehe ich anders, wir sind alle biker und haben mehr oder minder Erfahrung. einfach mal was scribbeln, malen, zeichnen oder tanzen und dann sollen die profis das bewerten und die Chancen für eine Realisierung einschätzen. deswegen ist es ja die kreative Phase!


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> gegenrede! das ist mir irgendwie zu ideologisch, also so ziemlich das gegenteil von pragmatisch. einen möglichst komplexen hinterbau damit zu rechtfertigen, weil sich sich hier eine gewisse, nicht wirklich große anzahl von leuten in einen kleinen konstrukteursrausch reinsteigert, halte ich nicht für zielführend. ich könnte mir denken, dass viele, wie ich, vllt noch mitlesen, aber posten nicht mehr, weil ihnen dazu das technische know-how fehlt.
> ihr verliert womöglich einen teil der interessierten auf diesem weg und kehrt euch zunehmend vom keep-it-simple prinzip ab. spätestens, wenn im nächsten schritt dann ein revolutionäres, aber grottenhäßliches (ok, ist geschmackssache) ergebnis präsentiert wird und es dann um die wahl entsprechender komponenten geht, besteht die gefahr der negativen rückmeldung bis hin zur ablehnung (zu schwer, zu häßlich, zu wartungsintensiv...).
> als gegenargumente  hat man da ausschließlich technisches: die raderhebungskurve ist ideal, es gibt keine pedaleinflüsse, der fw ist voll nutzbar, kein squat. aber: das ist alles theorie, denn es ist noch keiner gefahren.
> man mag mich dafür steinigen, wenn ich den ingenieuren unter euch in die suppe spucke. ich kann kein bike konstruieren, aber dafür recht passabel fahren und hab ein gewisses gespür für ästhetik und das gefühl, es geht ein wenig in die falsche richtung.




Da machst dus dir jetzt etwas zu leicht.
"Ausschließlich technisches" ist leider GENAU das, worauf es bei der Funktion eines Rahmen ankommt. Ohne diese Grundlagen von Kräften, Momenten, Beschleunigungen und auch Kinematiken ist es einfach nicht möglich, etwas gutes zu bauen.

unter "möglichst komplexen Hinterbau" verstehst du also einen Hinterbau mit 4 Gelenken ? Wenn das zu Komplex ist, kann die Diskussion hier beendet werden. Sinnvoll funktionierende Eingelenker mit den notwendigen Anforderungen welche Designtechnisch was hermachen, sind an 2 Fingern abgezählt bzw du kannst auch hierzu die Bike-Workshops von 1993 bis 1999 durchblättern.

weiteres siehte unter dem nächsten Zitat



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> @Kassenwart :guter Beitrag und ich gebe dir komplett recht! ich bin aus der Theorie schon lange ausgestiegen und hoffe, dass wenn die Herren sich auf eine einheitliche Bezeichnung irgendwelcher Punkte geeinigt haben, uns Unwürdigen erklären, warum das so wichtig ist und wofür. denn am Ende müssen wir uns für einen Entwurf entscheiden und es wird vermutlich eher ein hübsch proportionierter mit guter Funktion, als ein Quasimodo mit 1er Abi...Wie im Leben halt.
> Also lasst euch nicht von der Theorie blenden, es gibt schon so gute Entwürfe ohne diese bahnbrechende Erkenntnis, da machen wir einfach weiter!



Bist du BWL'er oder einfach nur Realist ?  Leider hast du Recht - die Masse stimmt halt für das, was sie selber beurteilen können - und das ist nicht das Bessere, sondern das, was in seiner Präsentation am meisten her macht.

Unwürdig machst du dich nur, wenn du nicht gewillt bist, bei der Kinematik Debatte mal zu überlegen ,was sich bei einem Viergelenker überhaupt dreht, was Progression ist usw.

Warum das besprochene mit IC und CC wichtig ist:
Wir wollen ja alle irgendwie "bessere" Bikes als noch vor 2 Jahren. Jetzt kann mans nach Jeff Steber nehmen, und mal das Schweißgerät auspacken und paar Rohre zusammenschweißen - und was rauskommt ist z.b. ein VPP Intense 6.6, welches Bergab bügelt, bergauf aber einem aus dem Sattel katapultiert, sobald man nur das Pedal von oben begrüßt.
Bei Intense wird man wohl mit den Achseln zucken weil man nicht weiß warum - und verkauft es halt - irgendwelche Narren werden es schon fressen.
Mit der Zeit fliegt das aber auf, spätestens dann, wenn jemand die Hintergründe erkannt hat, und sie gezielt einzusetzen weiß - dann gibts halt ein Bike, das die Vorteile von VPP vereint, ohne die Nachteile z.b. eines Intense 6.6

Die Nachteile kann man natürlich mit Try und Error ausschalten - ist aber ein sehr schwieriges und langwieriges Verfahren.
Leichter ist es in der Tat, sich die Theorie zu überlegen, und dann gezielt zu wissen was man tut.
Es ist halt verdammt leicht, etwas falsch zu machen. Und es wäre gut für alle, die hier Kinematik entwürfe bringen, ein bisschen was dahinter zu wissen, dann kann man sich bei gut der Hälfte der Bilder die Unterhaltung sparen.

Also naja ich drücks mal positiv aus - es würde nicht schaden, wenn man sich über Kinematiken etwas gedanken macht, wenn man ein Rad bauen will!




yggr schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen,  dass da von den Profis selbst mal ein paar Entwürfe kommen, die sinnvoll und konzeptbezogen sind. Hier sind gefühlt maximal drei Jungs in der Diskussion, die Ahnung von Kinematik haben. Der Rest hatte in der Schule nur kreatives Malen oder (wie ich) malen nach Zahlen, scheint mir... ist vielleicht zielführender.



Vorschlag wurde gemacht - aber nicht von der Community aufgegriffen - wenn die "bessere Präsentation" gewinnen möge - solls so sein.



feddbemme schrieb:


> @BommelMaster bekommt man bei dem Gedanken, den CC hinter die Hinterachse zu legen, um auf allen Kettenblättern maximalen Vortrieb zu erhalten, nicht extreme Probleme mit Kettenlängung und damit auch mit Pedalrückschlag?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist der Trick ja sonst, dass man den Anti-Squat vor allem auf den kleinen Blättern und damit beim klettern hat, während auf dem großen Blatt und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten der Anti-Squat kleiner wird und damit der Pedalrückschlag sinkt.



nein, da der CC im Laufe des Federwegs ins unendliche läuft und dann von vorne wieder zuläuft.

Deshalb auch die S Kurve, also das obere stück nach vornge gebäugt.

einen minimalen kettenzug wird man natürlich haben - den hat man aber immer! auch bei anderen herkömmlichen Konstruktionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster : Hab mir mal erlaubt deine Zeichnung in die Vorlage zu basteln. Wollte mal sehen wie´s ausschaut. Wird am Sitzrohr ganz schön eng, aber sonst gar nicht mal übel. Bitte sage Bescheid falls es nicht passt oder du was dagegen hast! Dann lösche ich es wieder.


----------



## bastea82 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein Wunschbike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





foreigner schrieb:


> "Wunschbike 2.0":



Ich bin jetzt kein Fahrwerkspezialist, denke aber dass die Ausführungen vom foreigner durchaus die Anforderungen an ein Trailbike erfüllen. Genau so würde ich mir das Fahrwerk vorstellen!
Auf den ersten Blick sieht das ganze Konstrukt schon recht abgedreht aus mit den ganzen Lagern etc., als Ing. stelle ich aber auch - wenn auch knapp - Funktion vor Aussehen. Wenn entsprechende Kennlinien und Anforderungen nur auf diese Weise erreicht werden können, warum also nicht. Es geht hier ja in erster Linie um die Kinematik, optische Anpassungen kann man hier und da ja noch in gewissen Maßen anpassen.

Bas


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

nein, dagegen habe ich natürlich nichts

die Sache wird auch relativ knapp mit einem so liegenden DÄmpfer.

man kann das noch tiefer machen, und es unters Sitzrohr verfrachten, das wird aber arg ENg und fällt vorallem für kleine Rahmengrößen dann komplett Raus.

Eventuell müsste man die ganze Hebelei nach VORNE verschieben. also die kleine untere Wippe vors Tretlager, Dämpfer kann ja beliebig um den oberen Hebeldrehpunkt gedreht werden, wenn sichs mit Unterrohr nicht ausgehen würde.

Leicht wird es nicht, das unterzubringen - aber es ist sicher machbar, gern auch mit dem von dir gezeigten DÄmpferadapter. Es wäre auch ein "neues Konzept", das einen hohen USP hätte, wenn man es nur richtig kommuniziert. das geht jetzt dann weniger um die Leute hier, sondern an die Leute, an die Alutech das Rad sonst noch verkaufen will.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @BommelMaster : Hab mir mal erlaubt deine Zeichnung in die Vorlage zu basteln. Wollte mal sehen wie´s ausschaut. Wird am Sitzrohr ganz schön eng, aber sonst gar nicht mal übel. Bitte sage Bescheid falls es nicht passt oder du was dagegen hast! Dann lösche ich es wieder.


Also wenn die ganze Theorie in einem solchen Ergebnis mündet, diskutiert ruhig weiter. mir gefällts...


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Mai 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen,  dass da von den Profis selbst mal ein paar Entwürfe kommen, die sinnvoll und konzeptbezogen sind. Hier sind gefühlt maximal drei Jungs in der Diskussion, die Ahnung von Kinematik haben. Der Rest hatte in der Schule nur kreatives Malen oder (wie ich) malen nach Zahlen, scheint mir... ist vielleicht zielführender.



Nur so kann man seinen Gedanken freien Lauf lassen. Sowas stellt man z.B. immer wieder fest, wenn man mit Architeken oder Innenarchitekten zusammenarbeitet - es kommt oft genug der Gedanke des Technikers "was haben die sich schon wieder dabei gedacht". Allerdings gibt es auch so nur Innovation. Das Problem des Ingenieurs ist es dann, ein gutes Konzept technisch umzusetzen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster: fühlst du dich angegiffen? das war nicht meine absicht.
aber du machst es dir auch zu einfach, indem du alle anderen aspekte außer dem technischen vernachlässigst. ich unterstelle für keine sekunde, dass nicht einiges von dem, was hier entworfen wird oder an realen vorbildern gepostet wurde, prima funktioniert. dennoch ist das max. die halbe miete. wie gesagt, spätesten, wenn die "gewinnerdesigns" (schönes sprachbild übrigens von supurb-cycles: quasimodo mit 1a abi) einem breiteren kreis vorgestellt werden, wird es u.u. böse kommentare hageln. ich weise lediglich auf den umstand hin, dass mancher etwas übers ziel hinauschießt oder einfach mal die frisch runtergeladenen programme austestet. aber bitte, tobt euch ruhig mal aus. 
ich hab auch mal bissi rumgezeichnet, aber bei mir kommt immer das gleiche raus  ein abgestützter 1-gelenker od. 4-gelenker mit umlenkhebel unterm oberrohr. das mag manchem zu schlicht sein. ich habe die entwürfe, die mir gefielen, immer mit :daumen hoch: gekennzeichnet.

noch was: wenn ich richtig hingeschaut habe, sind die wenigsten einreichungen klassische viergelenker. unter komplexen hinterbauten verstehe ich bspw ungetüme wie das whyte/marin, zigfach abgestützte und umgelenkte eingelenker, manche vvp-artige designs, lawwill-hinterbauten und vieles (nicht alles), was merlin7 oder foreigner vorschwebt. sorry jungs, euer input in allen ehren, aber ist einfach nicht mein geschmack.

edit: korrigiere mich: habe auch einige eurer vorschläge geliked.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airri.de (14. Mai 2014)

Also, ein Trailbike für einen 1 mal x Antrieb zu bauen wäre echt geil. 1x11 ist aber zu teuer, auch noch in 1 Jahr. Warum nicht das Trailbike auf einen 1x10 Antrieb aufbauen und sich dann evtl. mit Trickstuff zusammen tun.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @BommelMaster: fühlst du dich angegiffen? das war nicht meine absicht.
> aber du machst es dir auch zu einfach, indem du alle anderen aspekte außer dem technischen vernachlässigst. i



nein schon gut 

und: wer sagt, dass ich "alle anderen aspekte" außer acht lasse?
mein Konzept ist schon gut überlegt, sonst würde ich es nicht posten


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Mai 2014)

airri.de schrieb:


> Also, ein Trailbike für einen 1 mal x Antrieb zu bauen wäre echt geil. 1x11 ist aber zu teuer, auch noch in 1 Jahr. Warum nicht das Trailbike auf einen 1x10 Antrieb aufbauen und sich dann evtl. mit Trickstuff zusammen tun.


Weil's worscht is...vorn 1KB ist vorn 1KB...das macht das Konstruieren einfacher, völlig egal wieviele Gänge hinten geschaltet werden können...
Ist halt ggf. nur bedingt umwerfertauglich...


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster-Concept Versuch Nummer 2:


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

So, morgen weiter. Für heut langt´s.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

liegender DÄmpfer macht mehr her!

zur guten Produktentwicklung gehört ja auch gezieltes abkupfern.

Insofern nimmt man den aktuell schönsten am Markt erhältlichen Rhamen und verändere es so, dass es nicht ähnlich asussieht.

wichtig fürs design:

1) KEIN WINKEL zwischen oberrohr und sitzstrebe , egal bei welcher Rahmengröße. oberrohr wächst parallel nach oben!

2) sitzrohr minimal steiler als Lenkwinkel, dann sieht das Bike slack und spritzig aus.

3) KEINE verstelloptionen am Ausfallende (sieht man am Banshee dass es klobig ist am ausfallende)
keine am rahmen untergebrachten Federwegverstelloptionen. Braucht kein Mensch, da nicht on the lfy bedienbar und sind immer ein gefühl, etwas unnötiges mit rumzuschleppen. Wer was andres will, soll sich ein andres Bike kaufen!


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

An das werde ich dabei unweigerlich erinnert. Ich habe dieses Bike geliebt. Soo hübsch. Für mich schönster Frame ever. Die geile Mischung aus fließender und technisch kantiger, staighter Optik.


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. Mai 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit:



BommelMaster schrieb:


> .........
> 1) KEIN WINKEL zwischen oberrohr und sitzstrebe , egal bei welcher Rahmengröße. oberrohr wächst parallel nach oben!
> ......



Meinst du vielleicht das Gusset?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit:
> 
> 
> 
> Meinst du vielleicht das Gusset?




nein, das war keine kritik an foreigners entwurf, sondern ein allgemeiner hinweis.

zwischen oberrohr und sitzstrebe kein winkel. gusset ist natürlich mit winkel - das hilft ja nicht


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> liegender DÄmpfer macht mehr her!
> 
> 
> zur guten Produktentwicklung gehört ja auch gezieltes abkupfern.
> ...



Also mir gefällt der stehende Dämpfer viel besser. Außerdem wird dann die Trinkflaschenfraktion glücklich.
Ich hoffe das Banshee war allgemein als Negativbeispiel gedacht, ich find´s überhaupt nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Mal so als Gedanke zu 1x11 (der gute Dave Weagle hat auch mal was ähnliches geäußert... wenigstens eine Übereinstimmung ):

Eigentlich sind mehrere Kettenblätter ein Segen für den Fahrwerksentwickler... kleines Ritzel sehr antriebneutral, aber mit mehr Pedalrückschlag (den man nicht wirklich merkt, da man bergauf nicht so viel Federweg nutzt). Großes Ritzel nahezu ohne Pedalrückschlag für schnelles Geballere...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Bordstein (14. Mai 2014)

VPP mit einem etwas "weicherem" Design, aber seht selbst:
(Wobei ich jetzt sehe, dass der obere Link wohl etwas größer sein müsste...)







Gruß!


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

Dass bei schnellem der Pedalrückschlag auch kaum stört sieht man aber an bikes wie dem Scott Gambler. Das hat theoretisch ordentlich Rückschlag, in der Praxis klagt niemand darüber, trotz 210mm Hub.
Ich glaube das liegt teilweise wahrscheinlich auch dran, dass sich beim schnell fahren auch die Räder schnell drehen und der Freilauf einfach nicht so schnell eingreift für den Pedalrückschlag. (Meine Theorie)


----------



## minakima (14. Mai 2014)

Für alle die einen einfachen Eingelenker wollen. Exakt so ein Bike gibt es schon. Das Santa Cruz Bantam. Eingelenker, 650b, knapp 130mm Federweg und durch den Dämpfer unterm Oberrohr sogar geeignet für Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2014)

Uiiii... das Dingen wird aber meeeega-degressiv sein. Sowas lässt sich nur mit sehr kleinen Luftkammern und/oder starken Druckstufen-Setups in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mal so als Gedanke zu 1x11 (der gute Dave Weagle hat auch mal was ähnliches geäußert... wenigstens eine Übereinstimmung ):
> 
> Eigentlich sind mehrere Kettenblätter ein Segen für den Fahrwerksentwickler... kleines Ritzel sehr antriebneutral, aber mit mehr Pedalrückschlag (den man nicht wirklich merkt, da man bergauf nicht so viel Federweg nutzt). Großes Ritzel nahezu ohne Pedalrückschlag für schnelles Geballere...
> 
> ...



sorry wenn ich da schon wieder einhaken muss:

meiner Ansicht nach muss für Minimierung des Pedalrückschlags der Drehpunkt auf den Punkt setzen, an dem der Lasttrum der Kette das Kettenblatt gerade anfängt zu berühren.

Setze ich diesen Punkt auf das große Kettenblatt, habe ich sehr große Antriebseinflüsse auf dem kleinen KEttenblatt, da ein starkes Ausfedermoment erzeugt wird.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist, beim großen Kettenblatt wenig Pedalrückschlag, und beim kleinen gleichzeitig KEttenzugneutralität zu haben!


----------



## la bourde (14. Mai 2014)

Und mit einer Umlenkrolle à la Balfa BB7 ?


----------



## arghlol (14. Mai 2014)

Function follows Form 




Zugegeben nichts ganz furchtbar innovatives. Und natürlich sehr grob gezeichnet (ich bin da absoluter Laie).
Aber die Grundform würde mir sehr gut gefallen. Ein bißchen weichere, fließendere Formen in Ober- und Unterrohr und gut.
Der Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe sollte für alle Größen ohne Stufe sein.


----------



## rappelkiste (14. Mai 2014)

Servus,
ist schon interessant was hier so passiert..

Unabhängig davon ob ich was von Kinematik verstehe oder nicht möchte ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

1. Den perfekten Hinterbau gibt es nicht!
2. Praxiserfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.
3. Die Theorie wird gerne mal durch die Praxis optimiert da sich im Realleben Nulltoleranzen und perfekte Bauteile als Fata Morgana darstellen.
4. Welches Konzept verspricht die bestmöglichen Verkaufszahlen?
5. Welches Konzept können wir am Günstigsten herstellen?
.
.
.
Lasst doch einfach mal die Projektverantwortlichen machen - siehe Punkt 2.
Die Jungs haben im Gegensatz zu den Theoretikern schon Bikes gebaut und wissen was theoretisch wie auch praktisch geht und
vor Allem auch was dazu gehört um das in den vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten umzusetzen.

No Offense 

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (14. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> BommelMaster-Concept Versuch Nummer 2:



Gibt es bei dieser link anordnung nicht massive lagerlasten, wenn da mal richtig zug auf der kette ist?


----------



## jirkat (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe an ein VPP Layout mit einem von unten betätigten, vor dem Sitzrohr stehendem Dämpfer gedacht.









Den optionalen Umwerfer könnte man per Direct-Mount an den unteren Link montieren. So etwa wie bei Specialized an der Kettenstrebe. So wird er mit dem unteren Link mit schwingen. Dadurch muss man die Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite nicht so weit runterziehen und das Bowdenzugende kann man von unten an dem unteren Link befestigen.


Als Vorteile erhoffe ich mir:

- Massenzentralisierung
- niedrigen Schwerpunkt
- im vorderen Rahmendreieck geschützten Dämpfer
- gute Dämpferzugänglichkeit
- Flaschenhalter im vorderen Rahmendreieck
- voll absenkbarer Sattel im geraden, durchgehenden Sitzrohr
- steifen und relativ leichten Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau durch eine kompakte triangulierte Konstruktion
- wenige Fräs-/Schmiedeteile


Als Nachteil sehe ich dass:

- es hinter dem Trettlager ziemlich eng wird


Die Raderhebungskurve scheint erstmal senkrecht nach oben und dann nach vorn zu gehen. Bin mir nicht sicher, wieviel Anti-Squat da drin ist. Aber da es keine S-Kurve ist, handelt es sich hier vielleicht nicht mal um eine Verletzung des VPP Patents.

Bin mir nicht sicher, wie es mit der Progression aussieht.

Den Hauptrahmen würde ich aus runden Rohren machen, am Steuerrohr hydrogeformt etwa wie z. B. bei Knolly.
Das Sitzrohr stelle ich mir etwa wie das vom Fanes vor.
Den Hinterbau würde ich aus Vierkantprofilen machen. Am besten die Sitzstrebe und die Kettenstrebe aus dem selben Profil ähnlich wie bei TR250/TR450 MK I, nur etwas leichter dimensioniert.
Die Form der oberen Wippe sollte eine Verlängerung der Sitzstrebe andeuten.
Und die oberen Hinterbaugelenke (zur Wippe) würde ich doppelt lagern, so wie z. B. beim Pitch.

Gruß

jirkat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Lasst doch einfach mal die Projektverantwortlichen machen - siehe Punkt 2.
> Die Jungs haben im Gegensatz zu den Theoretikern schon Bikes gebaut und wissen was theoretisch wie auch praktisch geht und
> vor Allem auch was dazu gehört um das in den vorgegebenen Möglichkeiten umzusetzen.
> 
> ...


Aber mit dem Ansatz bräuchten wir den ganzen Brainstormingthread hier nicht, oder? Dann würde Stefan drei oder vier Konzepte zeichnen, drei Worte dazu schreiben, Abstimmung, nächstes Thema. 
Fänd ich schon ein wenig fad.


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2014)

woow, ist man mal 2 tage weg hagelt es hier vorschläge. da kommt man nicht mal mit dem lesen hinterher, geschweige denn, vorschläge einreichen. ist auch gar nicht nötig. foreigner hat mit seinem '08/15' entwurf für mich schon ins schwarze  getroffen, nach KISS system.
Es gibt zwar schon zig systeme wie dieses aber warum immer das rad neu erfinden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die umgedrehten Strive system finde ich persönlich nicht so dolle. eine aufhängung am UR oder tretlager finde ich schicker, macht auch unabhängig von den unterschiedliche radgrössen.

zum thema bike ästhetik: ich habe mir die fanes damals nur aus rein funktionalen gründen gekauft, das rahmen design, schwinge, etc. hat mich nicht so überzeugt aber halt die funktionalen eigenschaften. ein strive ist da schon bei weitem ästhetischer/aufwändiger ausgearbeitet. aber nach dem ich das strive mal gefahren bin wollte ich im Leben nicht tauschen  

trotzdem, ich denke das fanes ist schon extremes 'german panzer design' z.B. die dämpfer sind mit normalen Zylinderkopfschrauben befestigt, klar das funktioniert und reicht vollkommen, toll auch dass ich die überall für <1,00€ bekomme. aber ist das schön?
für mich ist das völlig ok aber der für den otto-normal-radler sieht das billig aus.
was ich für einen wirklich schönen rahmen halte mit der kinematik ist das pyga (wenn auch abgestützter eingelenker) 
-relativ gerades oberrohr
-gut dimensionierte wippe


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Ansatz bräuchten wir den ganzen Brainstormingthread hier nicht, oder? Dann würde Stefan drei oder vier Konzepte zeichnen, drei Worte dazu schreiben, Abstimmung, nächstes Thema.
> Fänd ich schon ein wenig fad.


und wir würden dem kompletten Projekt die Seele nehmen: nach einer hitzigen Anfangsphase kommen User und Entwickler jetzt zusammen und diskutieren, sowohl sachlich als auch subjektiv. Und genau hier wird jedem klar, dass das Projekt nicht durchgeplant oder gar fertig ist, sondern das Biker mit Bikern entwickeln.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> trotzdem, ich denke das fanes ist schon extremes 'german panzer design' z.B. die dämpfer sind mit normalen Zylinderkopfschrauben befestigt, klar das funktioniert und reicht vollkommen, toll auch dass ich die überall für <1,00€ bekomme. aber ist das schön?
> für mich ist das völlig ok aber der für den otto-normal-radler sieht das billig aus.


Also mit der Fanes 4.0 ist das Thema wohl durch! Eigenentwickelte T40 Titanschrauben mit Igus Anlaufscheiben, dass klingt nicht nur für Ingenieure pornös...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (14. Mai 2014)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal die Sache mit dem CC (Krümmungsmittelpunkt) und IC (Momentanpol) auffassen, auch wenns schon wieder ein paar Seiten zurück liegt, geht einfach alles viel zu schnell hier.

bommelmaster: Wenn ich das deiner Skizze richtig entnehme ermittelst du den CC zwischen 2 Lagen (wenn auch nur ein sehr kleiner Unterschied zwischen beiden). Heißt also du ermittelst dort nur den "mittleren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt der kurzen Bewegungsbahn zwischen beiden Lagen. Ich kannte dieses Verfahren vorher noch garnicht...

Zur exakten Bestimmung des CC sollte man sich dann mal das Verfahren nach Hartmann anschauen, dort bestimmt man den Krümmungsmittelpunkt genau für die aktuelle Lage. Wobei das ganze auch etwas aufwendiger wird. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob sich der Aufwand da lohnen würde, da es ja reicht die Position des CC grob zu kennen.
Also daher jetzt mehr als Hinweis gedacht.


Nur noch eine prinzipielle Frage: Warum sollte der CC am Anfang hinter der Hinterachse liegen?
Soweit klar, damit bewegt sich das HR erstmal nach hinten oben weg. Aber das tut es auch wenn dieser Punkt vor und über der HA liegt.
Du hattest ja auch schon gesagt das der CC erst nach hinten unten weg läuft und dann von vorne oben wieder einläuft und sich somit ja eine S-Kurve für die HA ergibt. Meine Erklärung dafür ist jetzt das sich das Rad am Anfang wie gewünscht nach hinten oben bewegt und gegen Ende die Kettenlängung trotzdem nicht so groß wird, wie es bei einen CC vor der HA (z.B. auch Eingelenker mit hohem Drehpunkt) wäre.
Bestätigung? Ergänzung? Falsch? Danke!


----------



## tobsinger (14. Mai 2014)

ja, ja schick mir mal den beutel titanschrauben!!! zum testen natürlich unentgeltlich 

ne im ernst bei der 4.0 sieht das ja auch schon viel besser aus. es sollte auch keine kritik sondern anregung sein. bei der fanes 1.0 kann ich mir vorstellen das es den ein oder anderen käufer schon etwas..naja sagen wir mal irritiert hat. wenn man sich im vergleich so ein xy  anschaut.


----------



## minakima (14. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Uiiii... das Dingen wird aber meeeega-degressiv sein. Sowas lässt sich nur mit sehr kleinen Luftkammern und/oder starken Druckstufen-Setups in den Griff bekommen...



Ist das generell so bei Eingelenkern oder in diesem Falle einfach schlecht umgesetzt?


----------



## m2000 (14. Mai 2014)

Warun baut hier so gut wie jeder einen Dämpfer mit AB in seinen Vorschlag? Bei einem Trailbike m.e. unnötig. Lasst mal den Piggy Back weg et voila ein Trailbike. Leicht und praktikabel. Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Eingelenker mit Abstützung. Bei guter Kinematik brauchts keinen Viergelenker oder VPP o.ä. 
Und vergesst den Flaschenhalter nicht


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Warun baut hier so gut wie jeder einen Dämpfer mit AB in seinen Vorschlag? Bei einem Trailbike m.e. unnötig. Lasst mal den Piggy Back weg et voila ein Trailbike. Leicht und praktikabel. Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Eingelenker mit Abstützung. Bei guter Kinematik brauchts keinen Viergelenker oder VPP o.ä.
> Und vergesst den Flaschenhalter nicht


Warum denn nicht? Wenn der reinpasst, passt auch einer ohne rein. ;-)


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. Mai 2014)

minakima schrieb:


> Ist das generell so bei Eingelenkern oder in diesem Falle einfach schlecht umgesetzt?


wenn das bantam ähnlich gut läuft, wie seine "brüder" heckler und superlight, hat SC nicht viel falsch gemacht.
allerdings wiegt der rahmen in M inkl. shock lt. SC breits 3,12 kg. also soviel wie mein enduro. es dürfte schwer werden, damit ein bike zu entwickeln, das den spagat von marathon bis EN schlägt. oder wie war das nochmal in der einleitung formuliert?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dieser link anordnung nicht massive lagerlasten, wenn da mal richtig zug auf der kette ist?




guter Punkt, und auf jeden Fall korrekt. ist in dem Bild sicher etwas extrem dargestellt.

Vergleicht man andere VPP Bikes, ist deren WInkel der unteren Wippe abera uch nicht besser. (z.b. hier http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/2-Tallboy-e1333543708724.jpg)

ist eine abstimmungssache in der kinematikfestlegung und lässt sich dann, wenn man drauf achtet, abmildern.



DHK schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt nochmal die Sache mit dem CC (Krümmungsmittelpunkt) und IC (Momentanpol) auffassen, auch wenns schon wieder ein paar Seiten zurück liegt, geht einfach alles viel zu schnell hier.
> 
> bommelmaster: Wenn ich das deiner Skizze richtig entnehme ermittelst du den CC zwischen 2 Lagen (wenn auch nur ein sehr kleiner Unterschied zwischen beiden). Heißt also du ermittelst dort nur den "mittleren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt der kurzen Bewegungsbahn zwischen beiden Lagen. Ich kannte dieses Verfahren vorher noch garnicht...
> 
> ...



was meinst du mit "mittleren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt?

die graphische Analyse ist natürlich nur eine Annäherung, weil man es nicht schafft, 2 infinitesimal benachbarte Stellungen graphisch darzustellen.

Dennoch ist der hier enstehende Fehler absolut zu vernachlässigen.
Vorallem Linkage (die Alte version, die ich hier habe) hat das mit auf jeden fAll ausreichender GEnauigkeit mit drin.

zur prinzipiellen Frage.
er muss nicht hinten liegen. das ist nur eine mögliche Umsetzungsvariante eines VPP-Bikes

Für meinen Gedankengang ist der CC nicht deshalb hinter der HA, dass die Raderhebungskurve am Anfang nach hinten geht.
SONDERN, sie soll zuerst einmal etwas nach vorne gehen, im Sag dann nach hinten gehen( HA im Sag am vordersten Punkt ) das geht nur, wenn der CC hinten liegt, weil sonst die Kurve ja erst nach hinten und dann im Sag nach vorne geht, dann pumpt der Hinterbau im Wiegetritt natürlich..

und dann später erst wieder nach vorne - und hier hats du recht, um die Kettenlängung nicht zu extrem werden zu lassen


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2014)

minakima schrieb:


> Ist das generell so bei Eingelenkern oder in diesem Falle einfach schlecht umgesetzt?



Ne, ist bei dem Santa Cruz so. Winkel zwischen den beiden Dämpferaugen und dem Hauptdrehpunkt ist jetzt schon über 90°. Der vergrößert sich ja noch beim einfedern. Das ergibt ein degressives Verhalten. Für Progression muss der Winkel kleiner 90° sein. 



m2000 schrieb:


> Warun baut hier so gut wie jeder einen Dämpfer mit AB in seinen Vorschlag? Bei einem Trailbike m.e. unnötig. Lasst mal den Piggy Back weg et voila ein Trailbike. Leicht und praktikabel. Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Eingelenker mit Abstützung. Bei guter Kinematik brauchts keinen Viergelenker oder VPP o.ä.
> Und vergesst den Flaschenhalter nicht



Wie schon einer geschrieben hat, wenn einer mit AB rein geht, dann passt auch einer ohne. Außerdem ist ein Dämpfer mit AB im allgemeinen ein enormer Performance-gewinn. Weshalb ein Bike, das auch bergab ordentlich abgehen soll mit einem Dämpfer ohne AB beschneiden? Wegen 50-100g? Bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Maximal667 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da (vielleicht abschließend?) noch ne andere Sichtweise auf die CC/IC - Geschichte:
Der IC ist der Punkt, um den sich der entsprechende Helbelarm (mit allen seinen Punkten) im Moment der Betrachtung dreht, sofern er in Bewegung ist.
Der CC wird dann erst interessant, wenn der Hebel eine Beschleunigung erfährt - er ist sozusagen der Mittelpunkt der Beschleunigung.
Oder anders: Der IC stimmt mit der ersten Ableitung der Radhebungskurve überein, der CC mit der ersten *und zweiten *Ableitung überein.
Das hat mir ein Dozent mal nach längerem Nachhaken mal erklärt. (Quelle: Erinnerung --> ohne Gewähr!)
Wenn man sieht, wie man Ic und CC ermittelt, ergibt das ja auch Sinn, aber ich weiß noch nicht so wirklich, was ich davon habe 
HOwever, innem MOnat und täglichem Mitlesen habe ichs a) endlich gerafft oder b) es ist mir dann ehh völlig Schnuppe...


----------



## minakima (15. Mai 2014)

@foreigner: Danke für die super einfache Erklärung, die auch ich als nicht Experte verstehe.

Ich hab auch mal was "konstruiert", sofern man das unprofessionelle Rumprobieren als solches bezeichnen will.







Funktionieren sollte es. Wie allerdings die Kennline aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Sofern ich die technischen Diskussionen zumindest ansatzweise korrekt Verstanden habe, sollte sich hier ja der Pedalrückschlag einigermaßen in Grenzen halten. Das mit IC/CC und so war mir dann doch etwas zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist, beim großen Kettenblatt wenig Pedalrückschlag, und beim kleinen gleichzeitig KEttenzugneutralität zu haben!



Doch, letztendlich ist es so... wenn Du mit den Gangkombinationen in Linkage spielst siehst Du genau dieses Verhalten bei den meisten gängigen Systemen.

Guats Nächtle!
Stefan

P.S.: Saucool... das war ein guter Tag. Neue Gedanken, bald auch neue Lösungen... so macht das Spaß


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da (vielleicht abschließend?) noch ne andere Sichtweise auf die CC/IC - Geschichte:
> Der IC ist der Punkt, um den sich der entsprechende Helbelarm (mit allen seinen Punkten) im Moment der Betrachtung dreht, sofern er in Bewegung ist.
> Der CC wird dann erst interessant, wenn der Hebel eine Beschleunigung erfährt - er ist sozusagen der Mittelpunkt der Beschleunigung.
> Oder anders: Der IC stimmt mit der ersten Ableitung der Radhebungskurve überein, der CC mit der ersten *und zweiten *Ableitung überein.
> ...



So sehe ich das im Moment auch, aber ich muss zugeben, dass der Gedanken noch nicht zu 100% von der Hirnrinde verifiziert ist... auf jeden Fall ist das ein neuer Faktor, der bei zukünftigen Kinematiken eine Rolle spielen wird.
Genau das, was wir hier gerade erleben, ist der Kern der Community-Entwicklung: Wissen teilen und sich gegenseitig nach vorne bringen! Ich hoffe der Rest der Menschheit wird sich diese Vorgehensweise zu eigen machen


----------



## FloriLori (15. Mai 2014)

Oh man guckt man mal kurz nicht hier rein explodieren die Beiträge!!!!

Auf jedenfalls sehr viel interessantes dabei!!!

@Stefan.Stark Is eigentlich eine beschränkte Bikeparkfreigabe seitens des Herstellers angedacht? So wie ich es bis jetzt verstanden habe soll das Bike durchaus gut in der Luft liegen. Tracks ala Conti in WIBE sollten doch dann von der Garantie abgedeckt werden oder?


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Jetzt kommt die Stefan.Stark Standard-Antwort:
Verrätst du, wenn wirklich was passiert, wo dir der Rahmen gebrochen ist?
(Ich denke mal, die meisten Bikes brechen an Bordsteinkanten.)
Und sind nicht sehr viele Hometrails ein vielfaches Krasser als der Conti-Track in Winterberg?
Zu gut deutsch, der gute Stefan hält nicht viel von dem Sinn einer "Bikepark-Freigabe". So war jedenfalls bisher und da kann ich mich auch komplett anschließen.


----------



## FloriLori (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die Stefan.Stark Standard-Antwort:
> Verrätst du, wenn wirklich was passiert, wo dir der Rahmen gebrochen ist?
> (Ich denke mal, die meisten Bikes brechen an Bordsteinkanten.)
> Und sind nicht sehr viele Hometrails ein vielfaches Krasser als der Conti-Track in Winterberg?
> Zu gut deutsch, der gute Stefan hält nicht viel von dem Sinn einer "Bikepark-Freigabe". So war jedenfalls bisher und da kann ich mich auch komplett anschließen.



Irgendwie hast du ja recht. Allerdings ist es für mich schon irgendwie ein Kriterium nach dem ich mein Bike auswähle.

Im Moment geistert halt in meinem Kopf die Vorstellung von einem Voll touren Tauglichen "Jumpbike" rum. 

BTW. ziemlich geile Entwürfe hast du gemacht foreigner


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

Mein Rahmen ist mir auf einem recht flowigem Trail in einer Kuhle gebrochen. Und der hat eine "Bikepark Freigabe". Es ist auch nicht einfach zu sagen für was so ein Rahmen gut ist - es werden ja auch hier Fahrer von 50kg - 100kg am Start sein. Dann kommt es ja noch drauf an wo man runter springt und wie man da dann auf- bzw. einschlägt. Wenn man sich die Videos zum Santa Cruz 5010 oder Blur TR anschaut sieht man was solche Rahmen können, wenn man´s kann


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du ja recht. Allerdings ist es für mich schon irgendwie ein Kriterium nach dem ich mein Bike auswähle.



Ich glaube dafür müssen wir hier eine eingängige Definition finden. Klar ist: Ein ausreichend schwerer Fahrer und ein ausreichend stumpfes Manöver und irgendwas am Fahrrad muss nachgeben. Alutech gibt bisher Gewichtsbeschränkungen an, z.B. Fanes max. 120 kg . Dafür darfst Du bisher mit jedem Alutech tun und lassen, was Du willst. Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir auch für dieses Rad eine gangbare Lösung finden, nur dass die dann "Bikepark-proof" heißt, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## FloriLori (15. Mai 2014)

Okay danke!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ein ausreichend schwerer Fahrer und ein ausreichend stumpfes Manöver und irgendwas am Fahrrad muss nachgeben.


und das wird man nie in Zahlen fassen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

Wie Stefan schon sagt, das Problem sind nicht die Trails und Tracks der Welt, sondern die Fahrer und ihr Vermögen ein Rad entsprechend der Situation zu entlasten. Schau dir die Roadbike Party Videos an, die Jungs machen mit einem 7Kg Rennrad 4m Drops, ohne dass es das Rad zerlegt. Auf der anderen Seite hat der Typ, der mein Banshee Srceam gekauft hat, diesen Trum von Rahmen verbogen-> er ist einfach stumpf in einen Graben gebrettert.... Ich persönlich finde ein sinnvoll gestaltetes Crash- Replacement den besseren Weg, er ist für beide Seiten fair und weil der Kunde sich keine Lügen ausdenken muss, erhält der Hersteller klare Aussagen, in welcher Situation der Rahmen versagt hat-> er kann in der Modellpflege ggf. reagieren..


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Was ich ja bei den bisherigen Ideen interessant finde:

Noch keine r? hat das Innenlager vom Hauptrahmen getrennt, wie es Pendbox, i-Drive und Co machen.
Nur wenige haben das Sitzrohr durchbrochen
Macht auf mich den Eindruck, als wären geschlossene Hauptrahmendreiecke mit möglichst durchgängigem Sitzrohr weiter schwer angesagt


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

Jahaaaaa


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wie Stefan schon sagt, das Problem sind nicht die Trails und Tracks der Welt, sondern die Fahrer und ihr Vermögen ein Rad entsprechend der Situation zu entlasten. Schau dir die Roadbike Party Videos an, die Jungs machen mit einem 7Kg Rennrad 4m Drops, ohne dass es das Rad zerlegt. Auf der anderen Seite hat der Typ, der mein Banshee Srceam gekauft hat, diesen Trum von Rahmen verbogen-> er ist einfach stumpf in einen Graben gebrettert.... Ich persönlich finde ein sinnvoll gestaltetes Crash- Replacement den besseren Weg, er ist für beide Seiten fair und weil der Kunde sich keine Lügen ausdenken muss, erhält der Hersteller klare Aussagen, in welcher Situation der Rahmen versagt hat-> er kann in der Modellpflege ggf. reagieren..



100% Zustimmung.  

Mir sind auch schon Rahmen aus heiterem Himmel auf der Straße gebrochen... . genaugenommen sogar ein Modell 3 mal in einem Jahr. und an 3 stellen. Hab da immer auf garantie einen neuen Bekommen.
Die Firma baut aber immer noch den gleichen schrott...

Da ist mir lieber zu wissen das man ein gutes Crashreplacement hat und es eigentlich nicht braucht. (wobei ich bei dem Thema lieber nicht an mein ICB 1 denke... da müsste man wohl ewig warten um einen Ersatz zu bekommen. p.s. stichel schon jemand sein 2014er bekommen ? )

und sind wir mal ehrlich. wie viele Bikes gehen bei einem missuse kaputt und wie viele beim bremsen an der Ampel?


----------



## DHK (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "mittleren" Krümmungsmittelpunkt?
> 
> die graphische Analyse ist natürlich nur eine Annäherung, weil man es nicht schafft, 2 infinitesimal benachbarte Stellungen graphisch darzustellen.
> 
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank. 

Mit "mittlerer" Krümmungsmittelpunkt meine ich den von dir bestimmten CC indem du einfach 2 infinitesimal klein benachbarte Lagen vergleichst.
Während der Bewegung von Lage 1 zu Lage 2 bewegt sich die HA (die betrachten wir ja) schon auf einer gekrümmten Bahn. Der so ermittelte CC kann also nur ein Durchschnittswert dieser Bahn sein. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du halt den CC für eine bestimmte Lage exakt bestimmen, wenn du das Verfahrens nach Hartmann (Verfahren nach Bobillier gibts auch noch) anwendest. Wie groß der Fehler wirklich ist müsste man mal untersuchen. Wobei wenn Rechentechnik benutzt wird kann man auch 2 sehr nah beieinanderliegende Lagen betrachten, wodurch der Fehler wirklich sehr gering werden dürfte. Ist ja auf dem Papier nicht immer so einfach möglich. 
Es ist ja im allgemeinen auch nicht wirklich relevant ob der CC am Ende einen Millimeter weiter links oder rechts ist, wenn die ungefähre Lage hinhaut. 

Wie gesagt, sollte das auch nur als Hinweis dienen für die exakte Bestimmung des Punktes.


----------



## KainerM (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Nur wenige haben das Sitzrohr durchbrochen


Durchbrochene Sitzrohre sind auch eine Unart - damit wird eine Variostütze quasi Pflicht.

@Merlin7: Ist seit Freitag in der Post  angeblich zumindest. Normalerweise braucht das nämlich nicht so lange.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Noch keine r? hat das Innenlager vom Hauptrahmen getrennt, wie es Pendbox, i-Drive und Co machen.


Doch ... doch ... aber ... ich bin eigentlich für was einfaches ... aber elegant wäre ein wirklich solide konstruiertes entkoppeltes Tretlager schon ... und den Drehpunkt am besten gleich knapp unter den Sattel ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank.
> 
> Mit "mittlerer" Krümmungsmittelpunkt meine ich den von dir bestimmten CC indem du einfach 2 infinitesimal klein benachbarte Lagen vergleichst.
> Während der Bewegung von Lage 1 zu Lage 2 bewegt sich die HA (die betrachten wir ja) schon auf einer gekrümmten Bahn. Der so ermittelte CC kann also nur ein Durchschnittswert dieser Bahn sein. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du halt den CC für eine bestimmte Lage exakt bestimmen, wenn du das Verfahrens nach Hartmann (Verfahren nach Bobillier gibts auch noch) anwendest. Wie groß der Fehler wirklich ist müsste man mal untersuchen. Wobei wenn Rechentechnik benutzt wird kann man auch 2 sehr nah beieinanderliegende Lagen betrachten, wodurch der Fehler wirklich sehr gering werden dürfte. Ist ja auf dem Papier nicht immer so einfach möglich.
> ...



Ich habe mal die FH-Bauernmethode benutzt und die Situation mit Hilfe einer CAD-Skizze nachgebaut (einfach um das Problem mal vor Augen zu haben). Das war im Prinzip zweimal der gleiche Hinterbau, aber um ein Stück weit versetzt eingefedert. Man konnte sehr schön den Unterschied zwischen CC und IC sehen. Natürlich habe ich auch mal am "Delta-Einfederung" gespielt (von 0,001°-20° Wippendrehung)... der CC hat sich nicht allzu sehr verschoben, vor allem im Bereich 0,001°-1° war keine praxisrelevante Änderung zu sehen. Das verleitet mich zu der Annahme, dass die einfache, numerische Herangehensweise für unsere Zwecke völlig ausreicht.

Ist vielleicht nicht die Herangehensweise, die meinen Mathe-Prof. zu Freudentränen rühren würde... aber ich mag Sachen die einfach funktionieren 



Kennt ihr eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen FH- und Uni-Studenten?

... auf der Uni lernt man sich die Hände nach dem Pinkeln zu waschen...
... auf der FH lernt man sich nicht auf die Hände zu Pinkeln


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da (vielleicht abschließend?) noch ne andere Sichtweise auf die CC/IC - Geschichte:
> Der IC ist der Punkt, um den sich der entsprechende Helbelarm (mit allen seinen Punkten) im Moment der Betrachtung dreht, sofern er in Bewegung ist.
> Der CC wird dann erst interessant, wenn der Hebel eine Beschleunigung erfährt - er ist sozusagen der Mittelpunkt der Beschleunigung.
> Oder anders: Der IC stimmt mit der ersten Ableitung der Radhebungskurve überein, der CC mit der ersten *und zweiten *Ableitung überein.
> ...




so hey guten Morgen.
habe gerade Mist geschrieben, deshalb sagt edit:

ja, das stimmt. eine Tangentialgeschwindigkeit ist ja immer exakt tangential zu IC UND CC.
erst die Beschleunigungen betreffen dann nur noch den CC.

Um es mal leichter zu beschreiben:

Der Krümmungsmittelpunkt ist derjenige Punkt, um den sich das 4. Gelenk bewegt. es ist wie der Drehpunkt eines Eingelenkers.

Das Instant Center dient lediglich dazu, den Krümmungsmittelpunkt zu konstruieren, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Jedwede Kraft auf die Hinterradachse, die durch den IC geht, geht automatisch auch durch den CC.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Doch, letztendlich ist es so... wenn Du mit den Gangkombinationen in Linkage spielst siehst Du genau dieses Verhalten bei den meisten gängigen Systemen.
> 
> Guats Nächtle!
> Stefan
> ...



Dem kann ich nicht beipflichten. Ich habe das neuere Linkage ehrlich gesagt nicht - soviel ich weiß sind dort aber zur Vereinfachung einfach die "Squatwerte" in % angegeben. also die dynamische Radlastverteilung im Verhältnis zur Kettenkraftreaktion des Hinterbaus. ist man hier bei 100% ist alles ruhig.

Ich weiß nicht wie das im Linkage programmiert wurde, für mich schließt sich der von dir genannte Zusammenhang gegenseitig aus.

Das muss aber jetzt vielleicht nicht hier herein, um die Theorie mal abzukürzen für die, die darauf keine Lust haben.




DHK schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank.
> 
> Mit "mittlerer" Krümmungsmittelpunkt meine ich den von dir bestimmten CC indem du einfach 2 infinitesimal klein benachbarte Lagen vergleichst.
> Während der Bewegung von Lage 1 zu Lage 2 bewegt sich die HA (die betrachten wir ja) schon auf einer gekrümmten Bahn. Der so ermittelte CC kann also nur ein Durchschnittswert dieser Bahn sein. Im Gegensatz dazu kannst du halt den CC für eine bestimmte Lage exakt bestimmen, wenn du das Verfahrens nach Hartmann (Verfahren nach Bobillier gibts auch noch) anwendest. Wie groß der Fehler wirklich ist müsste man mal untersuchen. Wobei wenn Rechentechnik benutzt wird kann man auch 2 sehr nah beieinanderliegende Lagen betrachten, wodurch der Fehler wirklich sehr gering werden dürfte. Ist ja auf dem Papier nicht immer so einfach möglich.
> ...



ja, dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen! ist eine näherung. exaktere mathematische bestimmungen mit asymptotisch gegen 0 gehenden Limes berechnungen sind dann meistens auch nicht mehr so mein Fall. unter den Theoretikern bin ich dann auch wieder der Praktische


----------



## der_erce (15. Mai 2014)

Ich kenn das so......



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen Offizier und Unteroffizier?
> 
> ... Ein Offz hat gelernt sich die Hände nach dem Pinkeln zu waschen...
> ... ein Uffz hat gelernt sich nicht auf die Hände zu Pinkeln


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das verleitet mich zu der Annahme, dass die einfache, numerische Herangehensweise für unsere Zwecke völlig ausreicht.


so sehe ich das auch!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen FH- und Uni-Studenten?
> 
> ... auf der Uni lernt man sich die Hände nach dem Pinkeln zu waschen...
> ... auf der FH lernt man sich nicht auf die Hände zu Pinkeln



Bist du uni oder fh ?
weiß jetzt nicht was ich von der aussage halten soll nach dieser diskussion  Die FH'ler versuchen gefühlt sich immer einzureden die bessere Ausbildung gehabt zu haben


----------



## coastalwolf (15. Mai 2014)

*- Design*. Das Ding muss geil aussehen. Die Hinterbaukinematik spielt in meinen Augen bei max. 130mm eine untergeordnete Rolle.
- *Stiffness-to-weight* deutlich besser als beim ICB 1.0. Es reicht aber nicht im Vergleich zum Carver die Steifigkeit zu erhöhen. Beide Stellgrößen müssen sich bewegen. Steifigkeit hoch. Gewicht runter. 3,2kg inkl. M+ Dämpfer in M mit allen Kleinteilen (Kabelhalter etc.) und Steuersatz. Das Projekt braucht knackige Ziele.
- *Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*. Alutech will schließlich auf Stückzahl kommen. 1200 - 1500 € für dem Rahmenkit mit M+ Dämpfer ist für mich ein realistisches Preisfenster.

Um die drei o.g. "must have" zu erhalten, ist mein persönlicher Favorit bis jetzt der Entwurf von foreigner. Eingelenker mit Dämpferanbindung über zusätzlichen Hebel.





*Design*
- Belastungsgerechte Auslegung mit geraden mehrfach konifizierten Rohren
- gefrästes Steuerrohr
- gefräste Tret-/Hauptlagerkonsole
- asymetrische Kettenstrebe für ausreichend Kettenfreigang und belastungsgerechte Wandstärken
- Hinterbauschwinge möglichst "lean" integriert. Sitzstreben verlaufen im "Schatten" des Sitzrohrs. Wenn die Zeit reicht, werde ich auch noch einen Design-Entwurf erstellen. Für´s erste nur eine verbale Beschreibung....
- Hinterbauschwinge kann am Sitzrohr vorbeischwenken.
- Hebel umgreift Hinterbauschwinge und Dämpferaufnahme jeweils gabelförmig.
- gefräster Hebel für Dämpferanbindung
- Carbon-Hebel als Lightweight- bzw. "Bling-Bling"-Option

*Stiffness-to-weight*
- Integration der Schwingenlagerung in kombinierte Tret-/Hauptlagerkonsole. Durch das angeschweißte Sitz- und Unterrohr ergibt sich ein sehr steifer Verbund. Beim gestern Abend diskutierten Eingelenker mit direkter Dämpferanbindung und Drehpunkt weit vor dem Tretlager wird genau diese Anforderung nicht erfüllt. Der Hauptlagerdrehpunkt sitzt im deutlich "weicheren" Unterrohr ohne jegliche Abstützung/Anbindung.





Hier ist es noch schlechter. Kräfte werden zusätzlich ins Oberrohr eingeleitet. Vollkommen unnötige Überdimensionierung dieses Bereichs....







- steife Anbindung der Schwinge mit Oversized-Lagern (Achsendurchmesser min. 20mm!). Hieraus ergibt sich auch eine entsprechende Lebensdauer.
- kompromisslose Gestaltung der Kombi-Konsole für Steifigkeit bzw. Funktion. Nur 1x11. That´s it. Wir bauen ein Trailbike und kein Bike für Abenteuerreisen und AÜs.
- Oversized-Unterrohr mit massiver Dämpferaufnahme. Hinterbaukräfte können nur übers Hauptlager und die Dämpferaufnahme eingeleitet werden. U.U. einer der Knack- bzw. Schwachpunkte vom ganzen Konzept. Umso wichtiger ist die massive Ausführung der Schwingenlagerung in der Kombikonsole. Stichwort Achsendurchmesser >20mm.
- Sitz- und Oberrohr dünnwandig und mit kleinem Durchmesser ausgeführt. Keine eingeleiteten Fahrwerkskräfte. Schlichte Optik. Die Grenzen werden wahrscheinlich durch die Dellempfindlichkeit der Rohre vorgegeben werden.
- X-12 Steckachse
- ZS28/ZS56 Steuersatz

*Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*
- light, strong, cheap. Choose two - dann müssen wir eben clever sein. Wenig Lagerpunkte. Gerade Rohre. Steifigkeit ergibt sich aus dem Grundkonzept und nicht aus zusätzlichen "Hosenträgern". U.a. kommt die Hinterbausteifigkeit aus der Integration des Lagerpunktes in den steifsten Bereich des Hauptrahmens (Bermudadreieck Kombi-Konsole, Sitzrohr, Unterrohr).
- kein teures Hydroforming. Das Geld lieber in "ehrliche" Konifizierung der geraden Rohre investieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dem kann ich nicht beipflichten. Ich habe das neuere Linkage ehrlich gesagt nicht - soviel ich weiß sind dort aber zur Vereinfachung einfach die "Squatwerte" in % angegeben. also die dynamische Radlastverteilung im Verhältnis zur Kettenkraftreaktion des Hinterbaus. ist man hier bei 100% ist alles ruhig.
> ...



Hi Bommelmaster,

wahrscheinlich reden wir aneinander vorbei... ich meine das Verhalten des Hinterbaus in verschiedenen Gängen, insbesondere die verschiedenen Kettenblätter:

Auf dem großen Kettenblatt ist die Länge der abgewickelten Kette beim Einfedern größer, als bei einem kleinen Kettenblatt => die bei fast allen Systemen auftretende Längung des Hinterbaus beim Einfedern wird auf dem großen Kettenblatt besser kompensiert.

Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt hat die Kettenlinie einen anderen Winkel und ist tiefer => dadurch wird es leichter den Drehpunkt im SAG oberhalb der Kettenlinie zu positionieren. Beim großen Kettenblatt ist das wegen einiger Bauraumprobleme und potentiell starkem Pedalrückschlag nicht mehr so easy.

Deswegen meine Behauptung, dass mehrere Kettenblätter dem Fahrwerksentwickler entgegen kommen. Das kleine Kettenblatt ist ein Segen für einen uphill-starken Hinterbau.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

Sorry ich sehe gerade, dass die zitierte Zeichung die VPP Version ist, also noch mal mit dem richtigen Bild

Ich finde dieses DW design wirklich interessant, das Trailbike soll ja in Deutschland verkauft werden, da fände ich eine Abgrenzung zu den ganzen bekannte 4 Gelenkern alla Canyon, Nicolai, Ghost und Liteville sinnvoll. Mir ist kein hiesiges Bike mit DW links bekannt, sondern nur hier extrem teure canadische oder US bikes alla Bashee Spitfire oder Ibis Mojo. Ich fände ein Trailbike mit diesem System in einem bezahlbareren Rahmen plus einer europäischeren Geo mit langen Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war auf der FH... allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der weit wichtigere Teil meiner Ausbildung bei Fahrrad Rith in Stromberg statt gefunden hat. Das war eine Schule fürs Leben und nicht nur Informations- und Wissensvermittlung. Von daher gebe ich wenig auf akademische Titel... die sind in unserem Land schwer überbewertet...


----------



## retorix (15. Mai 2014)

Ein Hoch auf tibo13:





http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1622/1622866-5ahquw1d7v1u-large.jpg

BRAVO!!! Ganz klar mein Favorit!
Eine gute Eingelenkerkinematik ist nach wie vor absolut up to date und hat bei cleverer Auslegung viele viele Vorteile: Wartungsarmut, Abstimmbarkeit, Kettenschlag, etc. Die Geschichte ist nur deswegen ausgestorben, weil wir "früher" keine Steckachsen hatten (Steifigkeit) und noch nicht in der Lage ware die Dämpfer über Kennlinien abzustimmen. Dass es optimal funktioniert, zeigt uns seit Jahren Orange Bikes aus UK. Ich hätte schon längst ein Orange, wenn die Optik mit der Kastenschwinge nicht wäre. Hier, mit der Gitterrohr-Konstruktion, würde ich sofort zuschlagen! Jetzt kann ich also nur noch auf das Voting hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

So jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was ihr sagt. Ich find´s saugut. Bommelmaster-Linkage mit schwimmenden Dämpfer. Sollte noch etwas Endprogression bringen und Die Dämpferkennlinie beeinflussbarer machen. Dazu ist es der Wippneutralität sicher nicht abträglich.


----------



## discordius (15. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Gewicht, ein Giant 29er Trance mit knapp 130mm Federweg und gutem Hinterbau wiegt inkl. Dämpfer nur 2850g. Und trotzdem wird das Komplettbike mit durchgehend XT-Ausstattung und 32er Spaghettigabel sackschwer (13,5 KG in XL). Auch wenn es sich hier um ein 650B handeln wird, mit einem Rahmengewicht >3KG werden wir es schwer haben, ein leichtes Trailbike zu bauen.


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses DW design wirklich interessant, das Trailbike soll ja in Deutschland verkauft werden, da fände ich eine Abgrenzung zu den ganzen bekannte 4 Gelenkern alla Canyon, Nicolai, Ghost und Liteville sinnvoll. Mir ist kein hiesiges Bike mit DW links bekannt, sondern nur hier extrem teure canadische oder US bikes alla Bashee Spitfire oder Ibis Mojo. Ich fände ein Trailbike mit diesem System in einem bezahlbareren Rahmen plus einer europäischeren Geo mit langen Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben sehr attraktiv.



Dave Weagle zeigte sich erst mal interessiert am ICB-Projekt. Eine Antwort hinsichtlich dessen, wie Zusammenarbeit mit ihm / Nutzung seiner Designs aussehn kann oder nicht kann, steht aber noch aus.

Was ich an den völlig außer Mode gekommenen unterbrochenen Sitzrohren lustig fand: Die sind alle Reverb Stealth-kompatibel


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Was ich ja bei den bisherigen Ideen interessant finde:
> 
> Noch keine r? hat das Innenlager vom Hauptrahmen getrennt, wie es Pendbox, i-Drive und Co machen.
> Nur wenige haben das Sitzrohr durchbrochen
> Macht auf mich den Eindruck, als wären geschlossene Hauptrahmendreiecke mit möglichst durchgängigem Sitzrohr weiter schwer angesagt


 
Zum Glück . Hauptrahmen durchbrechen bringt automatisch Steifigkeitsnachteile, also muss man schwerer bauen und wir wollten ja leicht. Und Pendbox und Co. wartungsunanfällig und robust? Eher nicht ...


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Bommelmaster,
> 
> wahrscheinlich reden wir aneinander vorbei... ich meine das Verhalten des Hinterbaus in verschiedenen Gängen, insbesondere die verschiedenen Kettenblätter:
> 
> ...



mit länge der abgewickelten Kette meinst du den Teil der Kette, der während des einfedervorganges das Kettenblatt "verlässt" ?

Diese länge ist doch für den Pedalrückschlag unerheblich, wenn ich das gerade richtig verstanden habe. wichtig ist doch der Abstand zwischen dem ersten Eingriffspunkt der Kette zum Kettenblatt vorne und dem letzten Eingriffspunkt an der Kassette hinten.
Für meine Erfahrung ist natürlich dann diese Längung minimal, wenn der Drehpunkt auf dem 1. Eingriffspunkt des im betrieb befindlichen Kettenblatts ist, weil sich dann die Kette wie ein Scheibenwischer um den Drehpunkt bewegt und keine nennenswerte Längung stattfindet.

Setze ich diesen Punkt aber dort hin, habe ich, wenn ich auf das kleine Ritzel schalte, ein stark ausfederndes Moment, welches weit über das Einfedern der dynamischen Radlastverteilung hinausgeht.

So sehe ich das!


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Die Hinterbau-Konzepte der Hersteller haben doch immer so schöne Namen. (VPP, DW-link,...)
Falls das in Serie gehen sollte, dann nennen wir es BM-Link (für BommelMaster).


----------



## tibo13 (15. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf tibo13:
> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1622/1622866-5ahquw1d7v1u-large.jpg
> 
> BRAVO!!! Ganz klar mein Favorit!
> Eine gute Eingelenkerkinematik ist nach wie vor absolut up to date und hat bei cleverer Auslegung viele viele Vorteile: Wartungsarmut, Abstimmbarkeit, Kettenschlag, etc. Die Geschichte ist nur deswegen ausgestorben, weil wir "früher" keine Steckachsen hatten (Steifigkeit) und noch nicht in der Lage ware die Dämpfer über Kennlinien abzustimmen. Dass es optimal funktioniert, zeigt uns seit Jahren Orange Bikes aus UK. Ich hätte schon längst ein Orange, wenn die Optik mit der Kastenschwinge nicht wäre. Hier, mit der Gitterrohr-Konstruktion, würde ich sofort zuschlagen! Jetzt kann ich also nur noch auf das Voting hoffen.



Wie foreigner aber schon richtig erkannte, wird der Rahmen mit 130mm Federweg nicht so aussehen, sondern eher so...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Mai 2014)

Zusammenarbeit mit DW sieht immer wie folgt aus: Er bekommt viel Geld für etwas, was eigentlich nicht patentfähig ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Hinterbau-Konzepte der Hersteller haben doch immer so schöne Namen. (VPP, DW-link,...)
> Falls das in Serie gehen sollte, dann nennen wir es BM-Link (für BommelMaster).




HAHAHA 

ja, aber ich habe das Gefühl, es wird nicht angenommen, auch deshalb wohl, sorry das soll jetzt nicht blöd klingen, weil es nicht verstanden wird.

Es geht um einen 4 Gelenkhinterbau mit VPP, der antriebsneutral ist, eine cleane optik erlaubt und und und

aber ZUSÄTZLICH noch ein technisches Schmankerl bereit hält - wir wollen doch alle etwas fahren, das so bissl aus der Masse hervorsticht - oder nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (15. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wie foreigner aber schon richtig erkannte, wird der Rahmen mit 130mm Federweg nicht so aussehen, sondern eher so...



Wie steif bekommt man diese Konstruktion, wenn man keine Profile a la Orange verwendet?


----------



## Akira (15. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal meine Idee anbieten. Ich hätte gerne einen Rahmen, der nicht ganz "normal" aussieht. Der Entwurf ist selbstverständlich nicht korrekt dimensioniert.


Könnte mir jemand evtl Vor- bzw. Nachteile von meinem Konzept zu Tibos Konzept erklären? Mein Drehpunkt liegt im Tretlager, Tibos davor. Wie meine Schwinge später aussieht, steht noch nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## tibo13 (15. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Wie steif bekommt man diese Konstruktion, wenn man keine Profile a la Orange verwendet?


Ich hab keine Ahnung.  Wenn ich mir Morewood Bikes ansehe, dann geht das mit den horizontalen Streben sicher klar. Der vertikale Bereich zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Hauptlager wird ein Knackpunkt sein. Das Bild ist aber eigentlich auch nur als Skizze zur Prinzipdarstellung zu verstehen. Das geht sicher noch deutlich eleganter.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand evtl Vor- bzw. Nachteile von meinem Konzept zu Tibos Konzept erklären? Mein Drehpunkt liegt im Tretlager, Tibos davor. Wie meine Schwinge später aussieht, steht noch nicht zur Debatte.



Dadurch, dass dein Drehpunkt um das Tratlager liegt, bekommst du durch den Kettenzug eine einfedernde Kraft und es entsteht auf keine Kraft die der Pedalkraft entgegenwirkt.

Deshalb sollte der drehpunkt eher oberhalb des Kettenzuges liegen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> HAHAHA
> 
> ja, aber ich habe das Gefühl, es wird nicht angenommen, auch deshalb wohl, sorry das soll jetzt nicht blöd klingen, weil es nicht verstanden wird.
> 
> ...


 
Schon. Ich denke sogar, dass es auch ziemlich leicht und steif wäre. Man hat keine Krafteinleitung in Ober- oder Unterrohr durch den Dämpfer. Hinten eine klassische Triangel und man müsste nur die Lagerbereiche "verstärkt bauen".
Wie findest du es eigentlich so wie da oben jetzt? Sag mal was!


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Was die lustigen Namen angeht: Deswegen heisst es bei Banshee ja KS-Link, als Veräppelung von DW. 
Dass DW nicht patentierbar ist musst Du mal Giant fragen, immerhin hat er ihre Verkäufe in den USA zeitweise gestoppt weil sie seine Patente verletzt haben. DW-Link ist keine bestimmte Anordnung von Drehpunkten, sondern die Methode um je nach Kettenblatt und Fahrsituation optimales anti-squat hinzukriegen wenn ich das Patentenglisch seinerzeit richtig interpretiert habe. Deswegen wird das ja für jeden Rahmen leicht anders ausgeführt.
Ich finde einen starres, geschlossenes Hinterbau-Dreieck ist aus Steifigkeitsgründen das Sinnvollste. Allerdings am liebsten kombiniert mit vier Gelenken vorne und nicht als Eingelenker. Also VPP, DW-Link, KS-Link...
Aber ein Blur TRc gibt es ja schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schon. Ich denke sogar, dass es auch ziemlich leicht und steif wäre. Man hat keine Krafteinleitung in Ober- oder Unterrohr durch den Dämpfer. Hinten eine klassische Triangel und man müsste nur die Lagerbereiche "verstärkt bauen".
> Wie findest du es eigentlich so wie da oben jetzt? Sag mal was!




Also:

für mich ganz klar:

liegender Dämpfer - ist mein Favorit. Da kann man optisch mit dem Winkel des Dämpfers spielen, es wirkt dann auch etwas homogener, weil die ganze Technik nicht in einem Punkt zentriert wurde, sondern etwas aufgeteilt - wirkt dann um das Sitzrohr nicht so aufgeladen.

Lagerlasten:
So wie du es eingezeichnet hast sind die Links schon sehr  vertikal - so stark vertikel dürfen sie nicht sein, sonst klappt die gedachte Kinematik nicht - das ist aber eine Sache auf die man dann später in der Konstruktion eingehen muss - tut hier jetzt nichts zu Sache.
Gleichzeitig kann und muss man hier am unteren Link natürlich dickere Lager verbauen - was jedoch auch ein Vorteil ist - da sie ziemliche Steifigkeit bringen, wenn sie etwas größer sind. 

Um das konzept Massentauglich zu machen, müsste jetzt jemand einen richtig schönen Entwurf machen. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich sowas aus Papier bringe. mit der richtigen Geo, den richtigen optischen winkeln usw.


----------



## keller79 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
eine Frage an die Moderatoren bzw. Stefan und Basti:
Ich verfolge alles hier recht interessiert, bin aber nicht sehr technisch versiert.
Falle es zur Abstimmung zwischen einigen Entwürfen kommt, wird dazu von euch dann Stellung bezogen, was die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Entwürfe sind? Gewicht, Stabilität, Ansprechen, Antriebseinflüße, etc? 
Wäre extrem hilfreich.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> für mich ganz klar:
> 
> ...


 
Ok, einiges leuchtet mir ein. ABER: Ich bin ganz und gar gegen einen liegenden Dämpfer, optisch wie auch technisch. Ich finde es super, wenn die Technik zentriert beieinander ist. Der Rahmen bekommt damit ein klassischen, schönen look. Auch bekommt man mit dem stehenden Dämpfer ein schön zentralen und niedrigen Schwerpunkt. Auch würde mir so eine Ausführung mit schwimmenem Dämpfer schon sehr zusagen und die bekommt man nur so hin, hätte aber sicher Vorteile.
Außerdem bleibt Platz für eine gut angebracht Trinkflasche und das ist - glaube ich - ein Punkt der vielen sehr wichtig ist, bzw. ein Ausschlusskriterium für ein System, das keinen Platz dafür hat.
Auch muss dann der Dämpfer, wenn er liegend verbaut wird, wieder an Ober- oder Unterrohr befestig werden. Das wir nur unnötig schwer.
Ich sehe keinen einzigen Vorteil von einem liegenden Dämpfer, aber eine lange Liste von Nachteilen.

Also, mir gefällt das System inzwischen sehr gut, aber definitiv mit stehendem Dämpfer. Ein liegender Dämpfer wäre für mich selbst wohl ein Grund mich für ein anderes System zu entscheiden, den ich finde ihn schlichtweg blödsinnig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> eine Frage an die Moderatoren bzw. Stefan und Basti:
> Ich verfolge alles hier recht interessiert, bin aber nicht sehr technisch versiert.
> Falle es zur Abstimmung zwischen einigen Entwürfen kommt, wird dazu von euch dann Stellung bezogen, was die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Entwürfe sind? Gewicht, Stabilität, Ansprechen, Antriebseinflüße, etc?
> Wäre extrem hilfreich.


Klar! hier und jetzt geht es um die Möglichkeiten, was man technisch machen kann und was gefällt-> freies Brainstorming. Wir werden heute mit der Erstellung des Lastenhefts anfangen und dieses flott abstimmen (gewichten) lassen. Damit können wir dann einzelne Konzepte pushen oder halt verwerfen, am Ende werden einige wenige Konzepte übrig bleiben. Diese werden auf selbem Level dargestellt und technsich bewertet und dann wird entschieden!


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

ich habe das mal konkretisiert.

Liegender Dämpfer, wird mit einem Adapter als Bergamont montiert.
Das hat den VOrteil dass man sehr leicht und einfach Kugellager am hinteren, stärker drehenden Dämpferauge montieren kann  - eine Thematik, welcher sehr weniger Rahmenhersteller nachgehen, obwohl sie riesiges Potential bzgl Ansprechverhalten birgt - bei der Kraft die wirkt, grob gesagt ein Maximum von ca 2,2 x Körpergewicht x Übersetzungsverhältnis. Bei dem schlechten Reibkoeffizienten eines Gleitlagers mit 0815 Stahlachse und den presspassungen die dafür Standard ist - eigentlich eine Frechheit, bei einem "sensibel funktionierenden" System.

soviel nur am Rande als kleiner positiover Nebeneffekt der DÄmpferumlenkung.

Durchgehendes Sitzrohr braucht kein Mensch mehr - die absenkbaren Stützen haben EInzug gehalten. Es ist lediglich wichtig, dass akzeptable Versenkbarekeit gewährleistet ist. Wer 420er Stütze fährt, diese komplett versenken will, muss sich überlegen ein andres Rad zu kaufen.
Der Punkt ist: 95% der pot. Kunden fahren so ein Bike mit einer absenkbaren Stütze - da wäre es verschwendung, die Rahmenbauerischen Vorteile, die die absenkbaren stützen mit sich bringen, dass man designtechnisch freien Lauf hat, wegen einem verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz an Fahrern außer Acht lässt.

Vorteile dieser Konstruktion:
-hoch abgestützer Hinterbau, also Abstand der wippen relativ groß. Verspricht gute Torsionssteifigkeit
- klassischer 3 Ecks Hauptrahmen
- neumodischer 3 Ecks Hinterbau
- Flasche unter dem Oberrohr - da wo sie griffbereit ist, und nicht unten über dem Unterrohr, wo ich nicht hinkomme

Nachteile:
gibt es, will ich nicht drauf eingehen - man muss ja nicht alles schlecht reden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> eine Frage an die Moderatoren bzw. Stefan und Basti:
> Ich verfolge alles hier recht interessiert, bin aber nicht sehr technisch versiert.
> Falle es zur Abstimmung zwischen einigen Entwürfen kommt, wird dazu von euch dann Stellung bezogen, was die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Entwürfe sind? Gewicht, Stabilität, Ansprechen, Antriebseinflüße, etc?
> Wäre extrem hilfreich.



Um alle Entwürfe zu beurteilen fehlt einfach die Zeit, aber wir werden natürlich aus unserer Sicht auf die (User-)Favoriten eingehen und die Vor- bzw. Nachteile erklären.
Das geht natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad, solange die Kinematik nicht bis ins Detail ausgearbeitet ist... das wird aber ausreichen, um sich ein Bild zu machen.

By the way:
Stefanus ist schon mit "DW" in Kontakt getreten... bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt. Nach einigen Gesprächen (unter anderem mit einigen US-Kollegen) habe ich derzeit ein eher kritisches Bild... aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Gelegenheit dieses Bild zu ändern!


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Sieht aus, wie eine Fanes mit VPP. Gefällt mir 

Edit: Will das mal präzisieren. Bommelmasters Entwurf spiegelt meine Vorstellung als nicht Maschbauer wieder. Vorteile das VPP sehe ich vor allem in dem gelenklosen Hinterbau. Dafür würde ich gern ein paar mm längere Kettenstreben in Kauf nehmen, zumal für mich strittig ist, dass die immer maximal kurz sein müssen.
Die Lagerpunkte könnte man so ausführen, dass sie abschmierbar sind (für mich ein Vorteil aus Instandhaltungssicht).
Optisch gefällt mir der Entwurf auch. Vorteilhaft wäre sogar, dass Alutech mMn hier die Standard-Rohrsätze für den Hauptrahmen verwenden kann. Das drückt vielleicht den Preis. Dass der gesamte Rahmen damit auch leicht werden kann, zeigt die Tofane. Die Gewichtsproblemzonen der Fanes (-Derivate) liegen doch alle im Hinterbau.


----------



## tibo13 (15. Mai 2014)

Reminiszenz an das alte Alutech Hardride. Simpel, funktional, einfach zu produzieren und leicht. Und der alles entscheidende Flaschenhalter passt auch rein ...


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ok, einiges leuchtet mir ein. ABER: Ich bin ganz und gar gegen einen liegenden Dämpfer, optisch wie auch technisch. Ich finde es super, wenn die Technik zentriert beieinander ist. Der Rahmen bekommt damit ein klassischen, schönen look. Auch bekommt man mit dem stehenden Dämpfer ein schön zentralen und niedrigen Schwerpunkt. Auch würde mir so eine Ausführung mit schwimmenem Dämpfer schon sehr zusagen und die bekommt man nur so hin, hätte aber sicher Vorteile.
> Außerdem bleibt Platz für eine gut angebracht Trinkflasche und das ist - glaube ich - ein Punkt der vielen sehr wichtig ist, bzw. ein Ausschlusskriterium für ein System, das keinen Platz dafür hat.
> Auch muss dann der Dämpfer, wenn er liegend verbaut wird, wieder an Ober- oder Unterrohr befestig werden. Das wir nur unnötig schwer.
> Ich sehe keinen einzigen Vorteil von einem liegenden Dämpfer, aber eine lange Liste von Nachteilen.
> ...




Den Schwerpunkt kannst du komplett vergessen -es wurde schonmal genannt.

Wenn du dir ausrechnest, um wieviel der Gesamtschwerpunkt des Rades verändert wird, wenn du 250g Masse am Fahrrad um 50mm nach unten verschickst (gibts einen Satz von irgendwem, habe seinen Namen vergessen mit dem du die Schwerpunktsverlgung bei einer verschiebung der masse ausrechnen kannst)

Ich habe das vor einiger Zeit mal gemacht, da gehts um 1-2mm oder so

das ist völlig wumpe!

Schwimmender DÄmpfer:
hat überhaupt keine theoretische Grundlage warum es antriebsneutraler sein sollte als ein nicht schwimmend gelagerter Dämpfer.
Das einzige, warum dieser Gedanke in vielen Köpfen festgelegt ist - ist gutes Marketing.

ein schwimmender Dämpfer vermag einzig und allein die Kennlinie in einem bestimmten Bereich zu verändern. Das ist es aber nicht wert, den Mehraufwand in der Dimensionierung und Konstruktion auf sich zu nehmen.

Stützt man den Dämpfer am Unterrohr ab, muss man dieses natürlich passend Dimensionieren. Das hat aber gleichzeitig einen Vorteil, die hier zusätzlich verhandene Masse macht es steifer in alle Richtungen, sowohl bei der Lenkpräzision als auch bei der Tretlagersteifigkeit.
Außerdem reduziert sich die Beulgefahr am Unterrohr.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

So als Info am Rande... die DW-Website: http://www.dw-link.com/home.html

... die "7 Reasons" sind natürlich sehr "werbisch", aber nicht uninteressant zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (15. Mai 2014)

wie schon mal geschrieben wäre das wohl mein Favorit, klassischer 4-Gelenker mit all seinen Vorteilen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich habe das mal konkretisiert.
> 
> Liegender Dämpfer, wird mit einem Adapter als Bergamont montiert.
> Das hat den VOrteil dass man sehr leicht und einfach Kugellager am hinteren, stärker drehenden Dämpferauge montieren kann  - eine Thematik, welcher sehr weniger Rahmenhersteller nachgehen, obwohl sie riesiges Potential bzgl Ansprechverhalten birgt - bei der Kraft die wirkt, grob gesagt ein Maximum von ca 2,2 x Körpergewicht x Übersetzungsverhältnis. Bei dem schlechten Reibkoeffizienten eines Gleitlagers mit 0815 Stahlachse und den presspassungen die dafür Standard ist - eigentlich eine Frechheit, bei einem "sensibel funktionierenden" System.
> ...


 
Mir gefällt "meins" besser. 
Schwere Trinkflaschen steckt man sich am besten ganz hoch am Rahmen, das fährt sich dann besonders gut. Auf dem Oberrohr könnte man die Trinkflasche ja auch noch besser erreichen, wie wäre es damit. 
Am Oberrohr fällt sie durch den flachen Winkel auch gar nicht leicht raus.
Ne, im ernst aber Trinkfalsche unterm Oberrohr taugt doch nix. Vor allem weil es so viel einfacher ging ....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> - Flasche unter dem Oberrohr - da wo sie griffbereit ist, und nicht unten über dem Unterrohr, wo ich nicht hinkomme


Dafür muss die Flasche aber extra Dicht sein, denn gerade wenn das Oberrohr bei großen Größen liegt sie schon sehr waagerecht, was meistens das Tropfen begünstigt und die Flaschenhalter geben dann auch schneller auf. Achja, vom Handlingist es glaub ich einfach eine Flasche von oben auf das Unterrohr zu stecken als von oben in einen mehr oder weniger unten offenen Halter rein fummeln zu müssen. Denn irgendweinen Grund wird es haben dass Flaschenhalter eigentlich immer irgendwo am Unterrohr oder am Sitzrohr montiert sind


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

aufeinmal fährt wieder jeder ne Trinkflasche ... 

Ein Bike wird nach der Optik gekauft, und nicht nach der Möglichkeit, eine Trinkflasche zu benutzen. Trinkflasche ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, wenn es denn möglich ist, und wenn nicht - wird das Bike trotzdem gekauft, weils einfach geil ist.

Design ist der Möglichkeit, eine Trinkflasche zu bergen, Haushoch übergeordnet.
Oder habt ihr noch nie ein Bike bessesen, das keine Trinkflasche aufnehmen kann?


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich habe das mal konkretisiert.
> 
> Liegender Dämpfer, wird mit einem Adapter als Bergamont montiert.
> Das hat den VOrteil dass man sehr leicht und einfach Kugellager am hinteren, stärker drehenden Dämpferauge montieren kann  - eine Thematik, welcher sehr weniger Rahmenhersteller nachgehen, obwohl sie riesiges Potential bzgl Ansprechverhalten birgt - bei der Kraft die wirkt, grob gesagt ein Maximum von ca 2,2 x Körpergewicht x Übersetzungsverhältnis. Bei dem schlechten Reibkoeffizienten eines Gleitlagers mit 0815 Stahlachse und den presspassungen die dafür Standard ist - eigentlich eine Frechheit, bei einem "sensibel funktionierenden" System.
> ...



Gefällt mir - wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, weil es dem Spitfire / Rune / Prime recht ähnlich sieht. 
Der untere Hebel ist halt unter das Tretlager gewandert.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Mal im ernst: Wozu bitte brauchen wir "DW" ?
Ich dachte du bist auch Bike-Konstrukteur ? Und es gibt noch den einen oder anderen hier, der auch (zumindest theoretisches) Wissen in dem Bereich hat.
Ich äußere mich jetzt mal besser nicht zu DW.
Nur so viel: Für mich ist er jemand der Dinge, die ich 10 Jahre früher (und ich halte mich weiß Gott nicht für ein Fahrwerks-Genie) schon mal gezeichnet habe und die es teilweise danach auch schon als Protos anderer Hersteller gab, Fragwürdigerweise sich patentiert hat. Jura und Marketing kann er aber. Mehr sage ich mal lieber nicht.


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

>


Sehr schick, aber wäre ein Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr möglich (dann hätte man auch Platz für einen Flaschenhalter)?
und sind 425 Kettenlänge technisch möglich?? (oder seh ich das falsch)
letzter Anstosspunkt, wie wäre denn bei so einem bike ein 29iger Vorderrad, habe gerade das Video von liteville Projekt angeschaut (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/13/69-berg-colin-stewart-und-tobi-leonhardt-steil-gardasee/), da betont der Vertridermeister Tobi Leonhardt, dass seiner Meinung nach wirklich hauptsächlich die Größe des Vorderrads über die Überrolleigenschaften entscheidet, was mich schon interessieren würde.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aufeinmal fährt wieder jeder ne Trinkflasche ...
> 
> Ein Bike wird nach der Optik gekauft, und nicht nach der Möglichkeit, eine Trinkflasche zu benutzen. Trinkflasche ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, wenn es denn möglich ist, und wenn nicht - wird das Bike trotzdem gekauft, weils einfach geil ist.
> 
> ...


 
Doch, das ICB und das ärgert mich....
Würde öfter gerne mal auf der Feierabendrunde mir einfach nur eine Trinkflasche dran stecken, ohne dass die völlig Verdreckt wird und es total bescheuert ausschaut.

Aber über Schönheit lässt sich streiten. Find stehend auch schöner. Ich mag die "freien" Hauptrahmen. Und zusätzlich hat es halt auch noch technische Vorteile.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : Mal im ernst: Wozu bitte brauch wir "DW" ?
> Ich dachte du bist auch Bike-Konstrukteur ? Und es gibt noch den einen oder anderen hier, der auch (zumindest theoretisches) Wissen in dem Bereich hat.
> Ich äußere mich jetzt mal besser nicht zu DW.
> Nur so viel: Für mich ist er jemand der Dinge, die ich 10 Jahre früher (und ich halte mich weis Gott nicht für ein Fahrwerks-Genie) schon mal gezeichnet habe und die es teilweise danach auch schon als Protos anderer Hersteller gab, Fragwürdigerweise sich patentiert hat. Jura und Marketing kann er aber. Mehr sage ich mal lieber nicht.



Ich will meine Kinematiken auch lieber selbst machen  Habe das nur zur Information verlinkt... ich hoffe keine Werbung für den Kollegen gemacht zu haben. Bin nach wie vor ein alter "Horst-Link-Nazi"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aufeinmal fährt wieder jeder ne Trinkflasche ...
> 
> Ein Bike wird nach der Optik gekauft, und nicht nach der Möglichkeit, eine Trinkflasche zu benutzen. Trinkflasche ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, wenn es denn möglich ist, und wenn nicht - wird das Bike trotzdem gekauft, weils einfach geil ist.
> 
> ...


Ich fahr ja selber so eins und komm auch gut klar. Nur beschleicht mich das Gefühl das die Gewichtung auf "Trinkflasche" im Lastenheft nicht ganz niedrig ausfallen wird. Die wird ja anscheinend in den nächsten Tagen abgestimmt. Und wenn dem so ist wird ein Konzept wie deins, so gut es kinematisch auch sein mag, womöglich nach hinten durchgereicht.

@Stefan.Stark 
Naja, in Deutschland wirst du wohl vermutlich kein Hinterbaukonzet mit deinem Namenskürzel brauchbar vermarkten können


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

@Lt.: ...schöne Ergänzung zum vorherigen Post


----------



## konsti-d (15. Mai 2014)

Stark-Umlenkung wär doch was, du bist doch nicht Horst


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

hmmmm... gelegentlich vielleicht ein Vollhorst


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja selber so eins und komm auch gut klar. Nur beschleicht mich das Gefühl das die Gewichtung auf "Trinkflasche" im Lastenheft nicht ganz niedrig ausfallen wird. Die wird ja anscheinend in den nächsten Tagen abgestimmt. Und wenn dem so ist wird ein Konzept wie deins, so gut es kinematisch auch sein mag, womöglich nach hinten durchgereicht.
> 
> @Stefan.Stark
> Naja, in Deutschland wirst du wohl vermutlich kein Hinterbaukonzet mit deinem Namenskürzel brauchbar vermarkten können


Ersetzt doch "Trinkflasche" einfach mal mit der Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Hohlkörper irgendwo am Rahmen zu befestigen. Ob dass dann eine "custom" trinkflasche wird, könnte man sogar machen..., oder einfach nur ein Behältnis um Handy, tool, Kleingeld etc unterzubringen sei mal dahin gestellt. ich persönlich würde mir, wie auf dem Rennrad, eine SKS Toolbottle mit all dem Zeug ins Rad stecken und könnte meinen Rucksack zuhause lassen. Fänd ich für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch perfekt.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Full-Horst-Link. Klingt gar nicht mal übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ersetzt doch "Trinkflasche" einfach mal mit der Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Hohlkörper irgendwo am Rahmen zu befestigen. Ob dass dann "custom" trinkflasche wird, könnte man sogar machen..., oder einfach nur ein Behältnis um Handy, tool, Kleingeld etc unterzubringen sei mal dahin gestellt. ich persönlich würde mir, wie auf dem Rennrad, eine SKS Toolbottle mit all dem Zeug ins Rad stecken und könnte meinen Rucksack zuhause lassen. Fänd ich für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch perfekt.


 
Was wirklich wichtiges : Licht- Akkus!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was wirklich wichtiges : Licht- Akkus!


mein Radellampen lipo Akku hat 800g  das reicht auch nur für die 1,5 Stunden abend runde 
aber der wird mit klett fest gemacht - dafür braucht man keine schrauben


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Nur um mal über andere Hauptrahmen nachzudenken... gefällt mir fast, leicht retro


----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

Oh cool, den zerlege ich an der selben Stelle wie mein Klein Mantra damals ;-) (hätte es nicht mit doppelbrücke fahren sollen)


----------



## KainerM (15. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde mir, wie auf dem Rennrad, eine SKS Toolbottle mit all dem Zeug ins Rad stecken und könnte meinen Rucksack zuhause lassen. Fänd ich für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch perfekt.


Vorsicht mit der Aussage. Für meine Idee mit der Werkzeugklappe wär ich fast gesteinigt worden  "Sowas braucht kein Mensch".

mfg


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja selber so eins und komm auch gut klar. Nur beschleicht mich das Gefühl das die Gewichtung auf "Trinkflasche" im Lastenheft nicht ganz niedrig ausfallen wird. Die wird ja anscheinend in den nächsten Tagen abgestimmt. Und wenn dem so ist wird ein Konzept wie deins, so gut es kinematisch auch sein mag, womöglich nach hinten durchgereicht.



und damit hast du sogar recht.

Und das ist das große Problem der Entscheidungen, die von zu vielen Einzelaspekten zusammengewürfelt werden, die auch noch von Leuten entschieden werden, die von anderen Bereichen keine Ahnung haben.

Wenn man den durchschnittlichen Abstimmer fragt: WIllst du eine Trinkflasche am Rad montiert haben - wird die ANtwort natürlich "ja" ausfallen.

Wenn man alle Sachen so auf diese Art und weise fragt, kommt dabei raus:

420er Kettenstrebe
1200er Radstand
65° Lenkwinkel
75° Sitzwinkel
340 Tretlager
Flaschenhalter
Design "hauptsache anders" und nicht lookalike xy

das Problem ist dabei sehr schnell, und das ist exakt das, was man bei ICB 1 gesehen hat, es kommt ne ziemliche Gurke raus, ein Zusammenwürfnis von verschiedenen kleinen, unabhängig voneinander gehaltenen Entscheidungen.

Und der, der ein Geiles Bike haben will, das optisch einfach Messerscharf ist, kauft sich halt doch ein Banshee Spitfire, obwohl man keine Flasche montieren kann.

Es kommt also ganz drauf an, was ihr später hier haben wollt: Ein Bike das einfach Geil ist, das man besitzen möchte, das im Katalog gut rauskommt weils einfach spritzig aussieht, den Habenwilleffekt hat, weil andere es auch geil finden.

Oder halt du kannst deine Flasche montieren!

Also ich würd halt dann lieber das geilere Bike haben, das ärgert mich mehr, wenn die Optik kacke ist, als wie wenn ich keine Trinkflasche montieren kann!


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Kann mich für das Design nicht recht erwärmen.
Retro, da fällt mir was ein. Wir bauen das hier einfach nach:





Es gab mal eine Zeit, da wollte ich so eins unbedingt haben, aber das war so sau-teuer.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber über Schönheit lässt sich streiten. Find stehend auch schöner. Ich mag die "freien" Hauptrahmen. Und zusätzlich hat es halt auch noch technische Vorteile.



nein, hat es keine nennenswerte!

Aber ja, es bleibt geschmacksache - da ist eine Diskussion dann nicht nötig!


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> und damit hast du sogar recht.
> 
> Und das ist das große Problem der Entscheidungen, die von zu vielen Einzelaspekten zusammengewürfelt werden, die auch noch von Leuten entschieden werden, die von anderen Bereichen keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> ...


 
Komisch, habe noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass ich eine Gruke fahre.
ICB 1.0


----------



## retorix (15. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wie foreigner aber schon richtig erkannte, wird der Rahmen mit 130mm Federweg nicht so aussehen, sondern eher so...


Immer noch WELTKLASSE!
Einmal das Setup richtig machen, und dann fahren, fahren, fahren ... und da wo es richtig dreckig wird, endlich - ohne sich ins Hemd machen zu müssen - ganz schmerzfrei mit dem Strahler drauf halten.
Ein schöner Eingelenker ohne die Orange-Kastenschwinge - das träume ich jetzt beim Mittagschlaf nochmal so richtig durch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> nein, hat es keine nennenswerte!
> 
> Aber ja, es bleibt geschmacksache - da ist eine Diskussion dann nicht nötig!


 Doch! Einen leichteren Rahmen (Dein Argument mit mehr Steifigkeit und Beulensicherheit ist ja ein Witz, dann bauen wir halt einen 5kg Rahmen, der ist nach dem Argument noch besser) und Platz im Hauptrahmen. Und man kann mit schwimmendem Dämpfer die Kennlinie steuern. Und da jetzt zu sagen das ist zu aufwändig, wenn man vorher Stundenlang über IC ungleich CC diskutiert ist nicht gerade glaubhaft. Mir ist eine gut Kennlinie wichtiger als ein bischen Wippen. Das wird bei 130mm Federweg bei keinem ordentlich gemachtem Konzept ein Problem.
Und Platz für die Trinkflasche, Akkus und Co.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ein schwimmender Dämpfer vermag einzig und allein die Kennlinie in einem bestimmten Bereich zu verändern. Das ist es aber nicht wert, den Mehraufwand in der Dimensionierung und Konstruktion auf sich zu nehmen.



der Vorteil ist eben, dass die einzigen Krafteinleitungspunkte in den Hauptrahmen die Lagerpunkte sind, die eh schon da sind und man das Unterrohr nicht auf querkräfte dimensionieren muss.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

es ist kein Witz.

ihr wollt ja einen "bikepark" freigegebenen Rahmen. dafür sind vorallem Die Anbindungspunkte am Unterrohr/Steuerrohr/Oberohr und vom Unterrohr/ Tretlager wichtig, dass hier genug fleisch für Dauerhaltbarkeit ist. Da muss das Unterrohr, auch hinsichtlich der steifigkeit "stabil" sein. das kann man dann ganz einfach damit erreichen, den indem das Unterrohr ordentlich dimensioniert ist, und gleichzeitig hat man eine hohe steifigkeit.

Die Sache mit dem Floatlink geht halt auch VOLL auf die Lager, in einem Bereich, wo eh schon erhöhte Lagerlasten sind. AUch geht es komplett auf den Umlenkhebel, der eh auch schon extremen Biegekräften ausgesetzt ist, aufgrund der Kürze, und da setzen wir jetzt nochmal 2,2xKörpergewichtxÜbersetzung drauf!
find ich nicht gut

außerdem wird natürlich der Teil des sitzrohres zwischen den Links extrem auf Zug belastet.
Es summieren sich hier die Kräfte vom BB und des DÄmpfers.
Es gibt genug Bilder von Rahmen mit stehendem DÄmpfer, wo das Sitzrohr unter dem oberen Rahmendrehpunkt an der Naht reißt!

Jungs : ist doch egal, wir brauchen nicht zu diskutieren - jedes konzept am markt hat genauso viele vor und nachteile wie jedes andere auch

es ist eine rein emotionale entscheidung, da brauchen wir gar nicht diskutieren. alle erwähnten nachteile lassen sich in jedem konzept in der konstruktion ausbügeln.

ist dann nur die frage was man optisch will!


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Immer noch WELTKLASSE!
> Einmal das Setup richtig machen, und dann fahren, fahren, fahren ... und da wo es richtig dreckig wird, endlich - ohne sich ins Hemd machen zu müssen - ganz schmerzfrei mit dem Strahler drauf halten.
> Ein schöner Eingelenker ohne die Orange-Kastenschwinge - das träume ich jetzt beim Mittagschlaf nochmal so richtig durch ;-)


This.

Und wie Stefan vor einigen Seiten selbst erkannt hat wäre ein "Carbonschwänzchen" bei dem System sehr reizvoll...ungefederte Masse usw.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Und wie Stefan vor einigen Seiten selbst erkannt hat wäre ein "Carbonschwänzchen" bei dem System sehr reizvoll...ungefederte Masse usw.


Genau mein Traum


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster  Wenn ich "zusammengewürfelte Einzelentscheidungen" lese, denke ich mir zweierlei:

Trifft das bei weichen Faktoren, wie wir sie im Lastenheft abfragen, nicht die Sachlage
Haben wir auch beim ICB 1 die von dir genannten Aspekte nicht einzeln abgestimmt und zusammen gewürfelt, weshalb sich mir die Argumentation für die Gurke nicht recht erschließen mag.


----------



## retorix (15. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> This.
> 
> Und wie Stefan vor einigen Seiten selbst erkannt hat wäre ein "Carbonschwänzchen" bei dem System sehr reizvoll...ungefederte Masse usw.


Oh ja gerne, wenn es kein Kastenprofil wird! 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> @BommelMaster  Wenn ich "zusammengewürfelte Einzelentscheidungen" lese, denke ich mir zweierlei:
> 
> Trifft das bei weichen Faktoren, wie wir sie im Lastenheft abfragen, nicht die Sachlage
> Haben wir auch beim ICB 1 die von dir genannten Aspekte nicht einzeln abgestimmt und zusammen gewürfelt, weshalb sich mir die Argumentation für die Gurke nicht recht erschließen mag.



zu 1. ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt diesmal geplant ist, daher - ok!
zu 2. ich kann mich doch gut erinnern dass sachen wie kettenstrebenlänge, lenkwinkel und z.b. sitzrohrlänge einzeln abgestimmt wurden oder?

die einzelnen Loops fehlen halt, wenn man merkt, ok, mit dem und dem passt es optisch nicht.
ist halt blöd wenn man sich verpflichtet, die Entscheidungen von Leuten umzusetzen, deren Meinung über Lenkwinkel sich über ein Forum bildet.
Gleiches mit der Trinkflasche. Die isolierte Ansicht, ja zur Trinkflasche, beschneidet die Möglichkeiten des Designers halt einfach in einem Maß, das es dann, wenn es blöd läuft, schon alleine optisch ausschließt. Das geht jetzt nicht um den Entwurf mit stehendem Dämpfer von foreigner, sondern um eine Prinzip Sache.

Die Rahmen, die jetzt aktuell die beliebtesten am Markt sind, sind es nicht deshalb, weil Einzelaspekte wie Flaschenhalter, "Floating" Link o.ä. alle zutreffen, sondern weil sich EINER beim Design Gedanken gemacht hat, geschaut hat dass er die Kennlinien darin unterbringt.

Wenn man jetzt das Design nach Sachen richtet, die einer aufschreienden Menge als erstes wichtig erscheinen, schnürt man halt die Möglichkeit des Designers und Technikers so stark ein, dass diese nur noch mit Kompromissen arbeiten können.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Oh ja gerne, wenn es kein Kastenprofil wird!
> 
> Via Tapatalk.


Ein Kasten will ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

Nope. Wir haben den Lenkwinkel einzeln abgefragt und Kettenstrebenlänge und Tretlagerhöhe so angepasst, dass es funktioniert. Dann haben wir verschiedene Varianten aus Reach und Sitzwinkel (alles in einem vernünftigen Rahmen) abstimmen lassen.

Hinsichtlich "Optimierung auf ein Feature" gebe ich Dir natürlich recht. 

Wir können uns gerne weiter darüber unterhalten, allerdings lieber im Nebenzimmer. Da dürft ihr - wenn Interesse besteht - auch Laufrad-Diskussionen und ähnliches wieder aufnehmen.


----------



## retorix (15. Mai 2014)

Hier gefällt, dass Platz für eine Flasche da ist. 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> zu 1. ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt diesmal geplant ist, daher - ok!
> zu 2. ich kann mich doch gut erinnern dass sachen wie kettenstrebenlänge, lenkwinkel und z.b. sitzrohrlänge einzeln abgestimmt wurden oder?
> 
> die einzelnen Loops fehlen halt, wenn man merkt, ok, mit dem und dem passt es optisch nicht.
> ...


 
Zu 2. Da hat Bommelmaster nicht ganz unrecht. Ich fände es bei der Geometrie besser, wenn wir diesmal 5 verschieden Geometrien oder Varianten im Forum erarbeiten und diese dann zur Wahl stellen. So vermeiden wir Dinge in der Geometrie, die einfach nicht zusammen passen.
(Hier mal Geo Nummer 1 :
66,5° LW
73° SW
415mm Reach bei m
450mm Sitzrohr bei m
335mm Tretlagerhöhe
120mm Steuerrohr
420mm Kettenstrebe
bei 545mm Gabel)

Ansonsten muss ich BommelMaster auch teilweise wiedersprechen. Nehmen wir doch mal das Alutech Fanes. Lange Zeit eins der beliebtesten Enduros, weils technisch gut ist. Eine Schönheit war es wirklich nie.
Außerdem: Dass ein optisch sehr geiles Bike im Forum heraus kommen kann, das sieht man am ICB 1.0. Zumindest S und M Rahmen sehen sehr geil aus und wurden auch von allen Seiten hoch gelobt. Sieht man ja auch an den Reaktionen von anderen Leuten und Fahrern so manches Nobel-Bikes. Da kommt ständig " Man, sieht das Ding geil aus".
Bei den größeren Rahmen wurde es dann etwas unproportioniert, aber das ist bei 99% aller großen Rahmen der Fall, finde ich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Hier gefällt, dass Platz für eine Flasche da ist.
> Via Tapatalk.



Deswegen hab ich die extra reingemalt.
Die Schwingenhälften sollten "Schutzblechartig" miteinander verbunden sein.
Das Umlenkhebelgewirr geht schöner , aber der Kraftfluss sollte direkt Richtung Steuerrohr gehen.


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Nicht über den Flaschenhalter lachen. Auf der Feierabendrunde entscheidet so ein Flaschenhalter über Rucksack oder nicht Rucksack. Finde ich. Habe ihn beim Umstieg vom Blur XC auf das Blur LT Carbon schmerzlich vermisst.

Vorteil eines stehenden Dämpfers für mich: Die wie @BommelMaster richtig beschrieben hat hohen Kräfte (Hinterachslast x Übersetzung x Beschleunigung in g) werden in eine sowieso schon steife Ecke des Rahmens eingebracht, und da die "Gegenstütze" (Drehpunkt der Wippe) ebenfalls am Sitzrohr liegt, ist die Krafteinleitung auf direktem Wege. Liegend an die Mitte des Unterrohrs finde ich eigentlich die schlechteste Variante, wenn liegend dann unter dem Oberrohr so wie bei Liteville (was allerdings eine sehr komplexe Wippe ergibt).
Ob sich das mit Piggyback bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen ausgeht muss der Konstrukteur sagen.

Ach so: Stimmiges Rahmenkonzept mit ganz geraden Rohren, aber auch blöder Dämpferanlenkung: Banshee Spitfire. Liegt vielleicht noch etwas über dem angedachten Einsatzbereich. Dem Banshee-Hinterbau sieht man das VPP auf den ersten Blick nicht an, könnte fast ein Eingelenker sein, und es steht auch kein Gelenk unten raus wie bei Santa Cruz.
Hier eins aus dem mtb-news.de Fotoalbum von @Eric.Eschrich96:






Auf das durchgehende Sitzrohr würde ich auch noch am ehesten verzichten, das Argument mit der Variostütze stimmt. Und wenn das Sitzrohr geknickt werden muss um die Drehpunkte unterzubringen ohne längere Kettenstreben zu haben, dann ist das eben das hochrangigere Ziel und man muss an anderer Stelle Abstriche machen.

Für mich übrigens einer der Nachteile von DW-Link: Der Tretlagerbereich wird sowas von komplex wegen der Anhäufung der Lagerpunkte, Umwerfer, Tretlager, ISCG05, alles will irgendwie untergebracht sein. Für Pivot sah es fast aus wie ein Segen als sie auf Carbon umgestellt haben: Da war die komplexe Form dann auch egal bzw. konnte konstruktiv besser umgesetzt werden mit den Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten des Materials. Man schaue sich mal den Rahmen von einem alten Mach 5.7 an, kein Wunder dass die so teuer verkauft wurden:
(Übrigens mit besserer Dämpferplatzierung als Banshee, man kommt auch an die Zugstufe ran im Fahren)




Im Vergleich dazu mal in Carbon:


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : Mal im ernst: Wozu bitte brauchen wir "DW" ?
> Ich dachte du bist auch Bike-Konstrukteur ? Und es gibt noch den einen oder anderen hier, der auch (zumindest theoretisches) Wissen in dem Bereich hat.
> Ich äußere mich jetzt mal besser nicht zu DW.
> Nur so viel: Für mich ist er jemand der Dinge, die ich 10 Jahre früher (und ich halte mich weiß Gott nicht für ein Fahrwerks-Genie) schon mal gezeichnet habe und die es teilweise danach auch schon als Protos anderer Hersteller gab, Fragwürdigerweise sich patentiert hat. Jura und Marketing kann er aber. Mehr sage ich mal lieber nicht.



Ich bin sicher nicht DER Fahrwerksguru und auch kein Bike-Profi, allerdings lassen sich eben auch bei 130mm Federweg zwischen den einzelnen Konstruktionen deutliche Unterschiede erfahren.

Ich habe aktuell ein Banshee Prime und ein Kona Satori (aka Univega SL29 als Viergelenker) - dürfte Stefan Stark ja bestens kennen -  im Bestand.

Trotz ähnlichem Federweg sind beide Hinterbauten komplett anders (gleicher Dämpfer und gleiche Laufräder), wenn es eben bergab geht würde ich nur wegen der Flaschenhaltermöglichkeit sicher nicht mein von Stefan Stark konstruiertes Bike nehmen - der KS-Link Hinterbau ist da doch deutlich vorne.

Ich denke die ganzen Banshee Rahmen mit relativ wenig Federweg ( Spitfire und Prime) werden nicht umsonst durchweg mit deutlich längeren Gabeln ausgestattet (meist so 20 - 30 mm mehr Federweg als der Hinterbau hat) - eben weil die Bikes um potente Hinterbauten verfügen.

Und auch der Ruf, den die Ibis Hinterbauten haben kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Von mir aus dürfte also gerne ein an DW oder KS angelehnter Hinterbau an das ICB gebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Es gibt auch Alternativen zum Flaschenhalter. Schlüssel, Handy und Multitool passen da auch rein.






Edit: Gibt es bestimmt auch als OEM-Produkt. Kann dann Hersteller und Bike-Name drauf und zusammen mit dem Bike verkauft werden.


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Ach so, will jetzt nicht wie ein Banshee Fanboy klingen aber die austauschbaren Ausfallenden mit FlipChip könnten alles erschlagen: 26", 650B, verschiedene Achsformate (Schnellspanner, X-12) und drei verschiedene Lenkwinkel.

Nachteil: Vier Schrauben zusätzlich, und eben auch mehr Gewicht.

Vorteil, gerade bei einem Community-Bike: Man kann mit wenig Aufwand viele Leute damit glücklich machen. Ein Satz Ausfallenden für einen anderen Standard kostet bei Banshee 90 Euro. Dafür dass man damit bei Bedarf auf 650B umsteigen kann ist das wenig Geld.

Und sogar wenn ihr kein 26" anbieten wollen würdet, bin ich sicher dass sich bald User zusammentun würden um die entsprechend kürzeren Ausfallenden selber fräsen zu lassen. 

freetourer: Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu. Auch bei Santa Cruz ist es schon seit dem Blur XC so, dass Leute (ich auch) einen 115mm-Hinterbau mit 140er Gabel gefahren sind weil der Hinterbau so schön progressiv wurde bei großen Schlägen dass man nie das Gefühl hatte da geht nichts mehr. Eine "gleich lange" Gabel empfand man da als unterlegen. Im Blur LT Carbon habe ich auch 140 hinten und 160 vorne (RS Lyrik) gefahren, aus dem gleichen Grund.
Es spräche also nichts dagegen, bei 130 mm FW hinten 150 mm vorne zu fahren wenn man einen schönen Hinterbau hinbekommt der da nicht frei durchrauscht.
Auch dann wäre es natürlich wieder schön, wenn der flachere Lenkwinkel ggf. durch FlipChips zu kompensieren wäre. Alternativ geht natürlich auch ein Angleset.

hasardeur: Ja natürlich, es gibt Möglichkeiten. Aber im Sommer mit nichts am Rücken durch den Wald zu surfen ist einfach noch besser. Wobei man auch da wieder sagen muss: Wenn der Flaschenhalter einem besseren Hinterbau oder einer leichteren Rahmenkonstruktion zum Opfer fällt wäre es für mich persönlich OK - nur es gibt ja Leute die sowas als Killerkriterium sehen.


----------



## Hoeze (15. Mai 2014)

Bzgl. Fahrwerk hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag. 
Wie wäre es mit einen Lockout-Dämpfers am besten mit Fernbedingung. 
Ja ich hab ein Genius und finde die Möglichkeit hinten zu blockieren super.

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalwolf (15. Mai 2014)

Die ganzen Lager im Tretlagerbereich beim DW- und "BM"-Link stehen für mich im krassem Gegensatz zum eigentlichen Anspruch an das Bike: Keep it simple. 

Alles unter Dreckbeschuss wegen ein bisschen Kennlinienalchemie. Dazu gibt's dann noch billige Lager, hohe Fertigungstoleranzen alla ICB 1.0 und fertig ist der statisch sowieso überbestimmte Lagerfresser. 

@BommelMaster: Wie kommst Du darauf, das niemand eine 420mm Stütze versenken will?  Also meine Moveloc ist 551mm lang....

Eingelenker alla foreigner. That's it.


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Das Pivot sollte auch ein Negativ-Beispiel sein in Sachen Komplexität!
Für den Dreckbewurf gibt es eine Lösung, sie kommt von SKS Bluemels und wird im Set für 20 Euro verkauft. Aus einem Satz Touren-Schutzbleche kann man sich bis zu vier kleine Schutzbleche schneiden, diese bohren und mit Kabelbindern am Hinterbau befestigen. Sieht dann so aus:





NOCH eleganter wäre nur noch, das als Formteil gleich zum Aussteifen der Schwinge zu nutzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Alternativen zum Flaschenhalter. Schlüssel, Handy und Multitool passen da auch rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Beitrag geht eindeutig Richtung Diskriminierung


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> *NOCH eleganter wäre nur noch, das als Formteil gleich zum Aussteifen der Schwinge zu nutzen*.


Das wär vernünftig


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher nicht DER Fahrwerksguru und auch kein Bike-Profi, allerdings lassen sich eben auch bei 130mm Federweg zwischen den einzelnen Konstruktionen deutliche Unterschiede erfahren.
> 
> Ich habe aktuell ein Banshee Prime und ein Kona Satori (aka Univega SL29 als Viergelenker) - dürfte Stefan Stark ja bestens kennen -  im Bestand.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube wir sprechen von unterschiedlichem. Ich meinte die Person Dave Weagle und du wahrscheinlich Hinterbauten die Patente von Ihm (über die ich mich "geäußert" habe) benutzen. Oder?


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sprechen von unterschiedlichem. Ich meinte die Person Dave Weagle und du wahrscheinlich Hinterbauten die Patente von Ihm (über die ich mich "geäußert" habe) benutzen. Oder?



Deine Meinung über Dave Weagle wollte ich nicht kritisieren. - Da bin ich auch zu wenig im Thema.

Mir geht es beim Bike hauptsächlich um Funktion - wenn es dann noch Nice aussieht, um so besser.

Mein Post bezieht sich nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus : Deine Meinung, dass eben bei nur 130mm die Kinematik keine soo große Rolle spielt teile ich nur absolut nicht.


----------



## bastea82 (15. Mai 2014)

Um Funktion geht es mir auch, die Kinematik ist doch das Hauptaugenmerk bei einem Fully. Da sollte man schon aus dem vollen schöpfen was Kennlinienoptimierung anbelangt. 
Und was soll ich mit einer Flasche im Rahmen wenn sich das Bike fährt wie ne angeschossene Antilope? Richtig, nämlich nix. Wenn das Bike keinen Spaß bringt fährt man es bald nicht mehr. Flasche hin oder her. 

Bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Gerade wenn man nicht Federweg ohne Ende hat muss alles stimmig sein, oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, das niemand eine 420mm Stütze versenken will?  Also meine Moveloc ist 551mm lang....



würde gerne sehen, wie Du die auch 551 mm tief im Rahmen versenkst 

Tipp: Dir genügen genau 283 mm gerades Sitzrohr.


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Das wäre ja auch mehr als die Rahmenhöhe bei den meisten Größen


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> ... Vorteil eines stehenden Dämpfers für mich: Die wie @BommelMaster richtig beschrieben hat hohen Kräfte (Hinterachslast x Übersetzung x Beschleunigung in g) werden in eine sowieso schon steife Ecke des Rahmens eingebracht, und da die "Gegenstütze" (Drehpunkt der Wippe) ebenfalls am Sitzrohr liegt, ist die Krafteinleitung auf direktem Wege. Liegend an die Mitte des Unterrohrs finde ich eigentlich die schlechteste Variante, wenn liegend dann unter dem Oberrohr so wie bei Liteville (was allerdings eine sehr komplexe Wippe ergibt).
> Ob sich das mit Piggyback bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen ausgeht muss der Konstrukteur sagen.
> 
> Ach so: Stimmiges Rahmenkonzept mit ganz geraden Rohren, aber auch blöder Dämpferanlenkung: Banshee Spitfire. Liegt vielleicht noch etwas über dem angedachten Einsatzbereich. Dem Banshee-Hinterbau sieht man das VPP auf den ersten Blick nicht an, könnte fast ein Eingelenker sein, und es steht auch kein Gelenk unten raus wie bei Santa Cruz.
> Hier eins aus dem mtb-news.de Fotoalbum von @Eric.Eschrich96:


Ok ok, ich fahre eins - und bin damit "vorbelastet", aber zähle es in Bezug auf Kinematik und Geometrie zur Spitze eines modernen Trailbikes. 
Wo die Dämpferanlenkung "blöde" sein soll, auch bei anderen Bikes mit liegendem Dämpfer ins Unterrohr oder Oberrohr, erschliesst sich mir nicht?!? Die Rohre werden entsprechend der Krafteinwirkung verstärkt/konifiziert. Das ist genauso gut wie stehende Dämpfer, wo man Sitzrohr- und Tretlagerbereiche entsprechend anlegen muss. Je nach Dämpferlänge, oder Position überm Tretlager, sind stark abgesenkte Oberrohre leider nur bedingt möglich. Bei stehenden Dämpfern ist das Trinkflaschenproblen nur nicht so groß ... 
Einer der Besonderheiten beim KS-Link ist die sehr geringe Rotation am unteren Link und insbesondere minimal in den Dämpferaugen, im Vergleich zu anderen VPP- oder Umlenkwippen-Designs.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Um Funktion geht es mir auch, die Kinematik ist doch das Hauptaugenmerk bei einem Fully. Da sollte man schon aus dem vollen schöpfen was Kennlinienoptimierung anbelangt.
> Und was soll ich mit einer Flasche im Rahmen wenn sich das Bike fährt wie ne angeschossene Antilope? Richtig, nämlich nix. Wenn das Bike keinen Spaß bringt fährt man es bald nicht mehr. Flasche hin oder her.
> 
> Bas


Und das ist das schwierige an der Sache, Pflegeleicht, effizient und praktisch zugleich 

Das Problem bei Trinkblasen oder Flaschen im Rucksack ist der Aufwand. Einmal lässt sich eine Blase schlecht reinigen und zum anderen ist ein Rucksack manchmal lästig.
Praktisch wär auch eine kleine Werkzeugbox am Rahmen in irgendeiner Ecke.


----------



## tobsinger (15. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher nicht DER Fahrwerksguru und auch kein Bike-Profi, allerdings lassen sich eben auch bei 130mm Federweg zwischen den einzelnen Konstruktionen deutliche Unterschiede erfahren.
> 
> Ich habe aktuell ein Banshee Prime und ein Kona Satori (aka Univega SL29 als Viergelenker) - dürfte Stefan Stark ja bestens kennen -  im Bestand.
> 
> ...



Der Einwand ist plausibel. Ich glaube auch nicht das bikes primär nach design gekauft werden. Ein'super' in der bike-bravo zieht da schon mehr. Wenn der hinterbau funktioniert und mit 130mm sehr potent ist, fängt man auch kunden, die vielleicht eher mit der 150-160mm kategorie liebäugeln, wenn vorne eine pike 150 montiert ist. 
Wenn dann kein flaschenhalter passt, sei's drum. Meine räder haben auch keinen obwohl ich def. Dafür stimmen würde, weil ich gerne einen hätte. Hab mir angewöhnt die heimrunde mit der flasche im magen zu beginnen. Geht auch. 

Vielleicht muss ma bei so abstimmungen gewichten. Die abstimmung flaschenhalter hat den faktor 0,1 o.ä. Wohin gegen kinematik einen höheren faktor hat.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine Meinung über Dave Weagle wollte ich nicht kritisieren. - Da bin ich auch zu wenig im Thema.
> 
> Mir geht es beim Bike hauptsächlich um Funktion - wenn es dann noch Nice aussieht, um so besser.
> 
> Mein Post bezieht sich nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus : Deine Meinung, dass eben bei nur 130mm die Kinematik keine soo große Rolle spielt teile ich nur absolut nicht.


 
Ich bin in keinster Weise der Meinung, dass Kinematik egal ist. Das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet.
Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass man einen sehr guten 4 Gelenker bauen kann, einen sehr guten Eingelenker und auch ein tolles DW/VPP/sonswas-Link. Wenn jedes gut gemacht ist, ist der Unterschied was Wippen angeht recht gering. Bezogen auf eine Kettenblattgröße wahrscheinlich sogar kaum vorhanden. Auf eine Bandbreite von Kettenblättern gibt es Systeme mit Vorteilen. Da gibt es dann aber auch andere Dinge die mehr ausmachen, wie zum Beispiel die Dämpferanlenkung/Progression, oder Wartungsintensität, ... . Und da können dann wieder andere Punkten.
Den einen der alles kann gibt es nicht.

Und witziger Weise gibt es tatsächlich Bikes, die von sehr vielen geliebt werden, von Testern in den höchsten Tönen gelobt werden und sich wahnsinnig erfolgreich verkaufen, die aber tatsächlich bestenfalls durchschnittliche Kinematik haben. Bestes Beispiel: Specialized Demo 8. Das bike ist hauptsächlich so gut, weil die Geo super ist, die Geo mit der Hinterbaucharakteristik harmoniert und unterstützt durch Schwerpunktslage und natürlich Optik. Aktuell haben sie nochmal einiges über den wahrscheinlich besten Dämpfer am Markt und Abstimmungsarbeit herausgeholt und damit verbunden auch über Marketing. Öhlins hat ja nun wirklich auch einen Namen.
Das Gesamtkonzept des bikes ist halt stimmig.
Ganz nett fasst das Steve Jones zusammen im Demo Test-Video:
http://dirtmountainbike.com/news/be...n-downhill-bike-test-in-san-romolo-italy.html
Aber das soll jetzt alles nicht die Wichtigkeit einer guten Kinematik in Frage stellen. Wollte nur mal ausdrücken, dass eine gute Antriebneutralität noch kein gute Bike macht.


----------



## themountain (15. Mai 2014)

My contribution


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Und was manche hier ansprechen, wie "Fahrwerkspotenz" von 130mm bike gegenüber manch 150/160mm: Um da möglichst mitzuhalten kommt es mehr auf die Dämpferanlenkung und Kennlinie an, sowie auf gute Abstimmung des Dämpfers auf den Hinterbau, als auf Antriebsneutralität und Raderhebungskurve. Und das kann dann manch ein Eingelenker mit Umlenkung dann vielleicht sogar gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, es müßte doch möglich sein ein DW /KS link zu verwenden und das ganze mit einem Dämpfer parallel zum Oberrohr, wie Intense das mit seinen VPP hinbekommt, sieht gut und aufgeräumt aus, bei passenden Disign paßt da auch noch eine Trinkflasche rein. Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt, warum in den USA und Canada die VPP und DWs Bikes so gut funktionieren sollen, in Deutschland aber gefühlt 70% aller Fullies ein Viergelenker mit Horst Link sind.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

@gedy  Irgendwo wurde es schon mal angesprochen - bei Dämpfer am Oberrohr kann der Rahmen nicht mehr mitwachsen für die verschiedenen Größen. In wie weit es produktionstechnisch sinnvoll ist kaum Gleichteile zu verwenden steht auf einem anderem Blatt 



foreigner schrieb:


> Und was manche hier ansprechen, wie "Fahrwerkspotenz" von 130mm bike gegenüber manch 150/160mm: Um da möglichst mitzuhalten kommt es mehr auf die Dämpferanlenkung und Kennlinie an, sowie auf gute Abstimmung des Dämpfers auf den Hinterbau, als auf Antriebsneutralität und Raderhebungskurve. Und das kann dann manch ein Eingelenker mit Umlenkung dann vielleicht sogar gar nicht so schlecht.



Da könnte man sich ja auch noch überlegen ob man sagt die Gabel soll maximal 130mm Federweg haben. Hinten dann potente 100mm/110mm/120mm Federweg.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Und Oberrohr muss stabil werden. Ein Teil das sonst sehr leicht wäre.
Das mit Viergelenker und USA liegt schlichtweg an den Patentgebühren. So weit ich weiß, kostet Horst Link in Europa keine Patentgebühr. korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und Oberrohr muss stabil werden. Ein Teil das sonst sehr leicht wäre.
> Das mit Viergelenker und USA liegt schlichtweg an den Patentgebühren. So weit ich weiß, kostet Horst Link in Europa keine Patentgebühr. korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.


Richtig. Das HL-Patent bezieht sich nur auf die USA. Deshalb mussten viele ausländische Hersteller beim Verkauf in die USA entweder Lizenzen bezahlen, oder haben dafür auf Mehrgelenker umgebaut. War bei Scott oder Devinci z.B. so ...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> hasardeur: Ja natürlich, es gibt Möglichkeiten. Aber im Sommer mit nichts am Rücken durch den Wald zu surfen ist einfach noch besser. Wobei man auch da wieder sagen muss: Wenn der Flaschenhalter einem besseren Hinterbau oder einer leichteren Rahmenkonstruktion zum Opfer fällt wäre es für mich persönlich OK - nur es gibt ja Leute die sowas als Killerkriterium sehen.




Noch eine Alternative für freien Rücken:






Mache jetzt auch Schluss damit....versprochen


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin in keinster Weise der Meinung, dass Kinematik egal ist. Das habe ich auch nirgends behauptet.
> Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass man einen sehr guten 4 Gelenker bauen kann, einen sehr guten Eingelenker und auch ein tolles DW/VPP/sonswas-Link. Wenn jedes gut gemacht ist, ist der Unterschied was Wippen angeht recht gering. Bezogen auf eine Kettenblattgröße wahrscheinlich sogar kaum vorhanden. Auf eine Bandbreite von Kettenblättern gibt es Systeme mit Vorteilen. Da gibt es dann aber auch andere Dinge die mehr ausmachen, wie zum Beispiel die Dämpferanlenkung/Progression, oder Wartungsintensität, ... . Und da können dann wieder andere Punkten.
> Den einen der alles kann gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich größtenteils auf Deiner Seite - die Summe vieler einzelner Teile macht ein Bike erst gut.

Ich fände es halt nur schön, wenn dieses Mal aus dem ICB wirklich etwas ganz Großes wird.
Beim ersten ICB wurde so unglaublich viel Potential verschenkt - an der Mitarbeit des Forums hat es ja nicht gelegen, eher an der Seite, die damit ja eigentlich versuchen sollte Geld zu verdienen.

MMn ist jetzt hier die richtige Firma eingestiegen, die Kategorie Bike passt und auch das Forum scheint wieder fleißig dran mitarbeiten zu wollen.

Wenn man jetzt noch ein Bike auf die Beine stellt, dass auch von der Hinterbau-Funktion und Geometrie voll überzeugt und eben besser als die meisten 08/15 Vier- und Eingelenker alá Speiseeis, Würfel, das Koblenzer C etcetcpp ist wird das DAS DING.

Das das Teil nachher auch optisch gut daherkommt - darüber mache ich mir weniger Sorgen.

Wenn es aber eben doch nur ein Bike mit gut funktionierendem Hinterbau und einer guten Geometrie in hübscher Verpackung wird, wird man wohl keinen Besitzer eines Banshee, Ibis oder Pivot davon überzeugen sein Bike gegen das ICB2 einzutauschen. (Meine These ist auch: Keiner, der einmal ein Rune gegen ein ICB1 Probe fährt kauft sich ein ICB1).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (15. Mai 2014)

Baut für mich bitte einen Rahmen mit möglichst wenig Lagern und Umlenkungen, bei dem man auch nach dem Biken im Siffwetter nicht ewig braucht und sich die Finger verbiegen bzw. den Gartenschlauch rausziehen muss, um den größten Dreck wegzubringen. 

Warum nicht einfach einmal einen* leichten* Eingelenker mit fettem ultralanglebigen Lager, falls sowas technisch machbar ist und das Ding am Ende nicht zu wenig steif wird. Orange Bike wird ja nicht grundlos seine Schwinge so massig bauen. Vielleicht ist da Carbon wirklich mal ein sehr zweckmäßiger Werkstoff, wobei ich eigentlich kein davon Freund bin.

Wobei nach meinem Befürchten Eingelenker für Basti wohl zu wenig innovativ sind und Stefan sich schwer tut, seine Bindung zu Horst Link zu beenden. (Ist nicht bös gemeint, darf ja jeder unterschiedliche Vorlieben haben.)


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Mich habt Ihr mit Eurem technischen Level komplett abgehangen. Zwar verstehe ich noch etwa, was ihr da so beschreibt (zumindest glaube ich das), doch mitreden? Niemals! Mir hilft es aber für eine Bewertung/Abstimmung, wenn Ihr Euch über die konkreten Vor- und Nachteile eines Entwurfs austauscht und vielleicht gemeinsam die eine oder andere Idee (auch die des Anderen) verbessert/modifiziert. Am meisten haben mir bisher die beiden VPP-Entwürfe von Bommelmaster und Foreigner gefallen. Einen Eingelenker (Zwerg-Pudel) fände ich aus Gründen der Einfachheit auch klasse, weiß aber nicht, ob man die Herausforderungen Stabilität, Kennlinie, Antriebsneutralität und Gewicht unter einen Hut bringen kann. Viergelenker können sicher alles, finde ich persönlich aber nicht so toll, da meist viele kleine Lager, Neigung zu Knacken und Knarzen.....irgendwie unsexy.
Naja...und meine Meinung zu Flaschenhaltern kenn Ihr ja....


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass der Einsatzzweck des "Trailbikes" zuerst geklärt werden sollte, bevor die Technik uns noch kirre macht, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob wir alle das gleiche darunter verstehen nach der ersten Beschreibung in der Ausschreibung: ich denke wir alle wollen ein Bike, dessen besondere Stärken bergab sind, die erste Abstimmung sieht die Notwendigkeit eines agilen Bikes, so weit so unklar. Die Frage ist doch, ist es das Bike, dass wir neben dem ICB1 /Fanes etc. als Zweitbike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde eher im Mittelgebirge haben wollen, oder soll es doch ein auch für Bikeparks geeigneter Untersatz sein, und damit klar stabiler, schwerer und sicher auch nach einer potenten 140/150mm Federgabel schreienden Maschine. 
Damit kommt dann eben auch die Frage nach 22/36 oder 1x11 etc. 
Solange wir hier keine klaren Ideen haben, ist die Suche nach 1, 4 oder DW Bike uninteressant


----------



## Hoeze (15. Mai 2014)

Wie jetzt besonder stärken Bergab. Gibt doch auch Trails die nicht nur nach unten gehen. Zumindest bei mir.
Und da soll man beim treten schon auch voran kommen um eine hohe Geschwindigkeit zu erhalten.


----------



## null-2wo (15. Mai 2014)

Also mein hometrail geht immer so 10hm hoch 12 runter 3 hoch usw... aber runter ist lustiger.  deswegen soll es auch schnell beschleunigen. ich will kein tourenbike, sondern ein agiles Spaßbike für nen aktiven und exakten fahrstil.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mich habt Ihr mit Eurem technischen Level komplett abgehangen. Zwar verstehe ich noch etwa, was ihr da so beschreibt (zumindest glaube ich das), doch mitreden? Niemals! Mir hilft es aber für eine Bewertung/Abstimmung, wenn Ihr Euch über die konkreten Vor- und Nachteile eines Entwurfs austauscht und vielleicht gemeinsam die eine oder andere Idee (auch die des Anderen) verbessert/modifiziert. Am meisten haben mir bisher die beiden VPP-Entwürfe von Bommelmaster und Foreigner gefallen. Einen Eingelenker (Zwerg-Pudel) fände ich aus Gründen der Einfachheit auch klasse, weiß aber nicht, ob man die Herausforderungen Stabilität, Kennlinie, Antriebsneutralität und Gewicht unter einen Hut bringen kann. Viergelenker können sicher alles, finde ich persönlich aber nicht so toll, da meist viele kleine Lager, Neigung zu Knacken und Knarzen.....irgendwie unsexy.
> Naja...und meine Meinung zu Flaschenhaltern kenn Ihr ja....




wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.

das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.


----------



## null-2wo (15. Mai 2014)

mich würds durchaus interessieren. langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, in der Abstimmung wäre ich eher beim raten... will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

Ist bei mir nämlich auch so, zwar kann man mal 100hm erfahren, aber die Trails haben eher wenig Gefälle und schlängeln sich eng durch den Wald, so hätte ich auch gerne ein gut zu beschleunigendes Bike, das agil auch bei mittleren Geschwindigkeiten schon viel Spass macht, ich brauche auch keine Extremsteigungen bergauf, deshalb würde mir ein 1x11 ideal erscheinen, um den Umwerfer zu ersparen. Es muss aber schon so stabil sein, dass man die kleinen Sprünge, die bei uns im Wald eingbaut sind nutzen kann, ohne sich gleich Sorgen um den LRS machen zu  müssen, ansonsten so leicht wie möglich, mit viel Push, dass man damit gut über die kleinen Hindernisse af den Trails springen kann.


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

> wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.
> 
> das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.



Fände ich super, denn die meisten von uns kennen zwar ihr(e) Bike(s), haben aber wohl kaum genug Ahnung, um sagen zu können warum ein Eingelenker denn nun anders fährt als ein 4 Gelenker. Ich fände es dann aber noch besser, wenn Du die eventuellen Nachteile (Mehrgewicht, geringere Steifigkeit etc.) den positivenEigenschaften gegenüberstellen würdest.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.
> 
> das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.


Ich wär dafür , aber gleich mit einer entsprechenden Hinterbauvariante passend zum Einsatz. z.B ruppiger, wurzliger Trail ---sensibles Ansprechen---leichter Eingelenker
oder:
100Hm etwas steiler bergauf----starrer Hinterbau----?????
usw.

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus....ich weiß nur, das man mit einem Epic schon allerhand veranstalten kann. Und das ist kein besonders stabil gebautes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maximal667 (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/fps2-intelligent-suspension
hier sieht man mal, wie es aussehen könnte - und gleichzeitig mache ich mir gedanken wegen evtl. urherberrechte/Patente/ect.
Hab grad nicht die Zeit da nachzuforschen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir aber Bommels Entwurf mit BH (Bommel Hinterbau). Dann auch bitte in stehend, sehr gerne Floating.
Mit entsprechenden Dämpferaugenlagern gings auch, das würde den Floating-Vorteil wieder kompensieren.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass dann alle toleranzen ziemlich eng und damit alles teurer wird, aber das ist erstmal ne andere Geschichte.
Weiter so, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster : Macht nur Sinn, wenn es dann auch jeder verstehen kann. Also, Maschinenbau-Fachsprache weglassen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

leicht off-topic aber wollt ich euch mal zeigen: Habe gerade ein paar Tests vom amerikanischen Mountainbike Magazin geschaut. Das hier ist auch so ein bike, was wohl geil ist, ohne super Suspension. Ist auch noch genau in der klasse, die wir bauen wollen. Also die Geometrie mit gutem Hinterbau würde wohl richtig rocken.

*Anschauen !*


----------



## jester81 (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.
> 
> das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.


ich würde es gerne lesen. meine Hoffnung wäre ein Grundverständnis des ganzen zu erlangen.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> ... Wenn es aber eben doch nur ein Bike mit gut funktionierendem Hinterbau und einer guten Geometrie in hübscher Verpackung wird, wird man wohl keinen Besitzer eines Banshee, Ibis oder Pivot davon überzeugen sein Bike gegen das ICB2 einzutauschen. (Meine These ist auch: Keiner, der einmal ein Rune gegen ein ICB1 Probe fährt kauft sich ein ICB1).


Also ich bin vom Banshee Spitfire total überzeugt und äusserst schwerlich wechselwillig. Aber es ist auch in einigen Bereichen extrem geraten, typisch "kanadisch" und ich möchte keine falsche Arroganz aufkommen lassen - dieses Bike, mit 66er LW, lang und flach, ist sicher nicht für jedermann!
Ne gute Ecke moderater in der Geometrie und etwas leichter, dann dürfte das ICB 2 bestimmt massenkompatiblen Erfolg haben, egal welches gut gemachte Federungs-System und Erscheinungsbild es am Ende hat. Dazu kommen ja sicher gute Komplettbike-Angebote und Rahmen-Kits in vermutlich günstigeren Preisregionen! 



gedy schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass der Einsatzzweck des "Trailbikes" zuerst geklärt werden sollte, bevor die Technik uns noch kirre macht, ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob wir alle das gleiche darunter verstehen nach der ersten Beschreibung in der Ausschreibung: ich denke wir alle wollen ein Bike, dessen besondere Stärken bergab sind, die erste Abstimmung sieht die Notwendigkeit eines agilen Bikes, so weit so unklar. Die Frage ist doch, ist es das Bike, dass wir neben dem ICB1 /Fanes etc. als Zweitbike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde eher im Mittelgebirge haben wollen, oder soll es doch ein auch für Bikeparks geeigneter Untersatz sein, und damit klar stabiler, schwerer und sicher auch nach einer potenten 140/150mm Federgabel schreienden Maschine.
> Damit kommt dann eben auch die Frage nach 22/36 oder 1x11 etc.
> Solange wir hier keine klaren Ideen haben, ist die Suche nach 1, 4 oder DW Bike uninteressant


Hmmm ...
Ein Trailbike ist zunächst eigentlich nichts anderes wie ein Allmountain/Tourer nach hiesigem Verständniss! Damit sollte man zu gleichen Teilen bergauf und bergab fahren können, das ganze gerne auf langen Tagestouren. Die Option für 14 oder 15 cm Gabel ist schon ok, deswegen muss aber nicht direkt ein überrobustes parktaugliches Bike oder Slopestyler entstehen.
Entscheidend hierfür erscheint mir eher die Auslegung der Geometrie: Je "moderner/extremer" desto mehr taugt es für sehr derbes Gelände -> braucht dann wahrscheinlich auch mehr Fokus auf Haltbarkeit/extremere Belastungsspitzen. Agilität bleibt ja noch in einem guten Maß erhalten. Mehr "allroundig" ausgelegt kann man den Fokus auf andere Dinge richten, eben z.B. möglichst wenig Gewicht. So ein Bike muss ja auch nicht unbedingt parktauglich sein, oder muss den Fokus auf Bergabtauglichkeit haben, oder? Dafür gibt´s doch Enduros/Freerider ...
Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung bleibt die Kinematik so oder so antriebsneutral und funktioniert gleichzeitig für starke Impacts = ist generell progressiver ...



BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.
> 
> das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.


Eigentlich eine super Idee! Hat aber auch irgendwie einen Haken, da z.B. Mehrgelenker nicht gleich Mehrgelenker ist. Das kann man wohl wahrscheinlich auf alle Hinterbausysteme beziehen. Ohne großes technisches Detailwissen zu haben kann ich aus der Praxis sagen: Selbst optische und systemgleiche Hinterbauten können sich (bei gleichem Federweg) durchaus unterschiedlich anfühlen, eben je nach Kinematik ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> leicht off-topic aber wollt ich euch mal zeigen: Habe gerade ein paar Tests vom amerikanischen Mountainbike Magazin geschaut. Das hier ist auch so ein bike, was wohl geil ist, ohne super Suspension. Ist auch noch genau in der klasse, die wir bauen wollen. Also die Geometrie mit gutem Hinterbau würde wohl richtig rocken.
> 
> *Anschauen !*



So offtopic finde ich das gar nicht. Interessant wäre, ob das Rad hier schon mal jemand gefahren ist? Achja, die Abstützung des Sattelrohr´s auf dem Oberrohr ist mal das übelste was es auf dem Markt gibt, oder?


----------



## tobsinger (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn gewollt kann ich mal eine ausführliche, technische erläuterung zu den grundsätzlichen konzepten erarbeiten, und konkret auf die vor und nachteile in bezug auf aktuelle Trends eingehen.
> 
> das dauert aber... ziemlich. ist auch die frage ob das von allen überhaupt gelesen wird und ob die entscheidung dadurch verändert wird.



Ich fände das super! 
(Nebenbei, was arbeitest du?! Ich komm nicht mal beim lesen hinterher)


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> So offtopic finde ich das gar nicht. Interessant wäre, ob das Rad hier schon mal jemand gefahren ist? Achja, die Abstützung des Sattelrohr´s auf dem Oberrohr ist mal das übelste was es auf dem Markt gibt, oder?


Ich bin´s leider noch nicht gefahren. Kenne auch keinen, der es hat. Das Video hier ist auch geil, da sieht man mal was mit einem 134mm 650B Trailbike so geht. Die Bikes sind Kona 111, 134 und 153. Das 134 Trailbike ist das schwarz/gelbe:


----------



## tobsinger (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> leicht off-topic aber wollt ich euch mal zeigen: Habe gerade ein paar Tests vom amerikanischen Mountainbike Magazin geschaut. Das hier ist auch so ein bike, was wohl geil ist, ohne super Suspension. Ist auch noch genau in der klasse, die wir bauen wollen. Also die Geometrie mit gutem Hinterbau würde wohl richtig rocken.
> 
> *Anschauen !*



Frei nach bill clinton: 'it's the geometry stupid!'

Dann können wir ja hier zumachen und zum nächsten thema kommen. 

Ich wollte gerade sagen, ich würde eine schöne kennlinie, der optimale antriebsneutralität vorziehen, denn das kann man mit verstellbaren druckstufen berghoch kompensieen, aber wie ja schon erwähnt wurde, ich möchte auf flachen trails auch mal im wiegeschritt beschleunigen, ohne sofa gefühle zu bekommen.

Ich denke immer mehr man sollte die kinematik auf ein mittlere KB Grösse von 30 optimieren. Mit nem 30er kann man schon viel reissen, egal ob 1x10 oderx1x11. Und mit nem trailbike wie diesem muss ich kein strassenrennen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

Top! Genau so stelle ich mir das vor  Dann hat Alutech ja auch gleich noch eine Idee für´s 29er


----------



## tobsinger (15. Mai 2014)

wo wir gerade dabei sind:
das video ist auch ziemlich aufschlußreich zum thema vpp (und über Pressfit, aber da mach ich mir in diesem kreis hier keine sorgen)


----------



## Vinse86 (15. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute!
Ich will mich zu Wort melden, da ich seit kurzer Zeit das Kona 134 (das Gelbe) besitze =) Eben jene Videos (und das Glück einen Konahändler in der Nähe zu haben) haben mich zum Bike verleitet. Nur viel gefahren bis ich bisher leider noch nicht.
Aus meiner kurzen Zeit auf dem Bike kann ich folgendes berichten:
Die Geometrie ist sehr cool. Also das lange Oberrohr ist zunächst sehr ungewohnt und man muss seine Position beim Fahren erstmal anpassen. Dann fährt es sich aber wahnsinnig agil. Vor allem in Kurven liegt das Bike super und der kurze Hinterbau erlaubt es einfach das Gewicht nach hinten zu bringen.
Der Umstieg von 26 zu 650b war leicht...Ich merke keinen Unterschied.
Das einzig negative ist eigentlich nur das Gewicht des Bikes.
Ich hatte schon im ersten Thread mal erwähnt, dass man das 134 oder das Foxy (vorne lang hinten kurz) als Inspiration nehmen könnte...Hätte mir die Mühe mitm Video machen sollen =)
Also das Konzept eines spaßigen Trailbikes geht auf. Manchmal frag ich mich ob der LW noch ein wenig flacher hätte sein können...Aber dafür fehlt mir die Erfahrung...Und ich werds zu flüssigeren Zeiten mal testen XD

PS: Geile Sachen, die ihr alle so postet...Sehr cool zu sehen!

PPS: Ich bin noch ein relativer Frischling beim Mountainbiken, aber ich habe in keiner Sekunde das Gefühl gehabt 160mm Federweg zu benötigen...Der progressive Hinterbau mit 134mm schluckt schon einiges ohne durchzuschlagen. Und ich bin mit meinen 87 kg kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## gedy (15. Mai 2014)

Irgendwann lerne ich auch noch das einbetten von links

Ich muss gestehen, je mehr ich mich für das ICB umschaue, desto mehr Lust bekomme ich auf ein Banshee Spitfire oder das Prime, was die Labertaschen hier an Bildern in dem Video zeigen ist in meinen Augen genau die Erfüllung meiner Wünsche


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Eine vergurkte Kennung mit der Dämpferabstimmung kompensieren zu wollen ist ja wohl nicht Dein Ernst. Wer vorher seine Hausaufgaben macht kommt mit weniger Dämpfung und einem einfacheren Dämpfer aus.
Wollte noch sagen: Ich habe seit 2004 Santa Cruz Bikes mit VPP. Das erste Blur hatte ein furchtbar schlechtes Lagerkonzept. Dreck von beiden Seiten, dünne Achsen, zu kleine Stützbreiten. Mit dem Blur LT kamen die vorgespannten Schrägkugellager, vor allem aber die Schmiernippel. Und obwohl an dem Hinterbau acht Lager verbaut sind ist es eins der wartungsfreiesten Systeme die ich kenne. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonzoo (15. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> Irgendwann lerne ich auch noch das einbetten von links
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, je mehr ich mich für das ICB umschaue, desto mehr Lust bekomme ich auf ein Banshee Spitfire oder das Prime, was die Labertaschen hier an Bildern in dem Video zeigen ist in meinen Augen genau die Erfüllung meiner Wünsche



Falls Dich 29er interessieren, solltest du Dir auch mal das "Phantom" anschauen. Finde ich auch sehr vielversprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> würde gerne sehen, wie Du die auch 551 mm tief im Rahmen versenkst
> 
> Tipp: Dir genügen genau 283 mm gerades Sitzrohr.



Bommelmaster hat von der gesamten Stützenlänge (420mm) gesprochen und ich habe den vergleichbaren Wert herangezogen. Die Vecnum muss de facto nochmals 131mm tiefer im Sitzrohr stecken. Max. natürlich wie von Dir geschrieben 283mm.

Aber man sollte schon Äpfel mit Äpfel vergleichen


----------



## getriebesand (15. Mai 2014)

Also soo stelle ich mir das vor, nur mit geradem Sitzrohr....


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Tja, das grüne mit dem Schutzblech ist mein neues Rune...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

@getriebesand: Death by hydroforming? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vlbgrider (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch ein Problem mit dem Programm linkage: Ich kann keine einzige Hinterbaukinematik darstellen lassen, ich kann nur auswählen, wie der Rahmen aussehen sollte, und welches Federwegssystem, aber wenn ich auf Fertig stellen drücke, kommt die Meldung, dass dies eine Demo-Version ist.
Wie ist es möglich, dass ich hier die Analyse durchführen kann?


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> das video ist auch ziemlich aufschlußreich zum thema vpp (und über Pressfit, aber da mach ich mir in diesem kreis hier keine sorgen)



_"... because they think, they can´t sell a bike that doesn´t have a pressfit bottom bracket, cause 'everybody thinks it is the big advantage', but it´s a fucking peace of shit " _


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe aktuell ein Banshee Prime und ein Kona Satori (aka Univega SL29 als Viergelenker) - dürfte Stefan Stark ja bestens kennen -  im Bestand.
> 
> Trotz ähnlichem Federweg sind beide Hinterbauten komplett anders (gleicher Dämpfer und gleiche Laufräder), wenn es eben bergab geht würde ich nur wegen der Flaschenhaltermöglichkeit sicher nicht mein von Stefan Stark konstruiertes Bike nehmen - der KS-Link Hinterbau ist da doch deutlich vorne.
> ...



Das kann ich durchaus verstehen... das Satori hat eine nicht allzu progressive Kennlinie und ist "nur" ein abgestützter Eingelenker, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Jungs mindestens einen M-Tune in der Druckstufe haben, damit die Antriebsneutralität gewährleistet bleibt. Ingesamt ist das Bike wahrscheinlich auch etwas "allroundiger" als das Banshee ausgelegt... würde brennend gerne mal beide im Vergleich fahren 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## [elvis] (15. Mai 2014)

Tach, 
wenn ich mal schnell über die TRAILS vor der Haustür brettern will, mach ich das mit meinem leichten 4x-Hardtail, denn damit macht's einfach am meisten Spaß. Wendig, springt gut, beschleunigt gut, wartungsarm und leicht zu säubern. Daher passen für mich alle aufwendigen und ausgefuchsten Hinterbauten mit Hebeln und Lagern und sonstigem Schnulli nicht zu der Vorgabe 'Trailbike'. Wenn's hier schon ein Fully sein muss, dann wenigstens mit kurzem, straffen Federweg, cleaner Optik, wenig Lager/Hebel und tiefem Oberrohr.
Siehe mein profimässig erstelltes Bild im Attachment. 
Grüße, 
elvis


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich will mich zu Wort melden, da ich seit kurzer Zeit das Kona 134 (das Gelbe) besitze =) Eben jene Videos (und das Glück einen Konahändler in der Nähe zu haben) haben mich zum Bike verleitet. Nur viel gefahren bis ich bisher leider noch nicht.
> Aus meiner kurzen Zeit auf dem Bike kann ich folgendes berichten:
> Die Geometrie ist sehr cool. Also das lange Oberrohr ist zunächst sehr ungewohnt und man muss seine Position beim Fahren erstmal anpassen. Dann fährt es sich aber wahnsinnig agil. Vor allem in Kurven liegt das Bike super und der kurze Hinterbau erlaubt es einfach das Gewicht nach hinten zu bringen.
> ...


Danke für den Bericht!
Ist zwar eigentlich nicht das Thema und kommt noch. Aber weil wir einmal bei dem Bike sind. Wir sollten nicht den Fehler machen ein Bike mit langem Reach und kurzem Hinterbau (bin ich sehr dafür) zu bauen, ihm dann aber einen flachen Lenkwinkel zu verpassen. Das funktioniert nicht gut, da man kein Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Also sollten wir ein Bike mit einem Reach von 435mm haben würde ich auf keinen Fall flacher als 67° machen. Ein Trailbike -finde ich - sollte sich "easy" fahen. Also ohne, dass ich jetzt bewusst Druck vorne drauf gebe und mich nach vorne lege mit Traktion ums Eck gehen. Ich bin ja normal immer ein verfechter von flachen Lenkwinkeln, aber in dem Fall bin ich klar für steiler. Man kann dafür auch Beispiele finden: Alle Bikes mit langer Front und kurzem Heck, die sich richtig gut fahren haben (für ihre Bikeklasse) recht steile Lenkwinkel. Von Demo 8 über Orbea Rallon bis hin zu den Konas.
Wenn flacherer Lenkwinkel, dann auch kürzerer Reach und längerer Hinterbau.
Aber ich höre jetzt auf damit, kommt alles noch. Ist ja komplett off-topic.


----------



## retorix (15. Mai 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Baut für mich bitte einen Rahmen mit möglichst wenig Lagern und Umlenkungen, bei dem man auch nach dem Biken im Siffwetter nicht ewig braucht und sich die Finger verbiegen bzw. den Gartenschlauch rausziehen muss, um den größten Dreck wegzubringen.
> 
> Warum nicht einfach einmal einen* leichten* Eingelenker mit fettem ultralanglebigen Lager, falls sowas technisch machbar ist und das Ding am Ende nicht zu wenig steif wird. Orange Bike wird ja nicht grundlos seine Schwinge so massig bauen. Vielleicht ist da Carbon wirklich mal ein sehr zweckmäßiger Werkstoff, wobei ich eigentlich kein davon Freund bin.
> 
> Wobei nach meinem Befürchten Eingelenker für Basti wohl zu wenig innovativ sind und Stefan sich schwer tut, seine Bindung zu Horst Link zu beenden. (Ist nicht bös gemeint, darf ja jeder unterschiedliche Vorlieben haben.)



Mich freut es sehr, dass sich hier eine stetig wachsende Fraktion für den modernen Relaunch des Eingelenkers formiert. Mit den heutigen, Dämpfern, Werkstoffen, Steckachsen, Lagern, ... lässt sich das Potential doch jetzt hier und heute erst richtig ausschöpfen. Das finde ich äußerst reizvoll und spannend.
Mit dem Ziel einer echten Fahrmaschine - also nur fahren, fahren fahren, ... nichts anderes. Mehrwert durch weglassen - keep it simple!

Wenn ich dagegen diese Lager- und Gelenkorgien auf einigen Bildern hier sehe, dann läuft es mir echt kalt den Rücken runter. Da beschleicht mich doch sehr das Gefühl, dass zuweilen Lösungen pervertieren, für die es nie ein im Verhältnis stehendes Problem gab!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist zwar eigentlich nicht das Thema und kommt noch. Aber weil wir einmal bei dem Bike sind. Wir sollten nicht den Fehler machen ein Bike mit langem Reach und kurzem Hinterbau (bin ich sehr dafür) zu bauen, ihm dann aber einen flachen Lenkwinkel zu verpassen. Das funktioniert nicht gut, da man kein Druck mehr aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Also sollten wir ein Bike mit einem Reach von 435mm haben würde ich auf keinen Fall flacher als 67° machen. Ein Trailbike -finde ich - sollte sich "easy" fahen. Also ohne, dass ich jetzt bewusst Druck vorne drauf gebe und mich nach vorne lege mit Traktion ums Eck gehen. Ich bin ja normal immer ein verfechter von flachen Lenkwinkeln, aber in dem Fall bin ich klar für steiler. Man kann dafür auch Beispiele finden: Alle Bikes mit langer Front und kurzem Heck, die sich richtig gut fahren haben (für ihre Bikeklasse) recht steile Lenkwinkel. Von Demo 8 über Orbea Rallon bis hin zu den Konas.
> Wenn flacherer Lenkwinkel, dann auch kürzerer Reach und längerer Hinterbau.
> Aber ich höre jetzt auf damit, kommt alles noch. Ist ja komplett off-topic.


Entspricht zu 100% meiner Erfahrung und Meinung, puh dachte schon ich bin der Einzige der diesen immer flacher/kürzer Wahn skeptisch sieht...


----------



## Vinse86 (15. Mai 2014)

Ja das mit dem LW um die 67 grad würde ich nach meiner Erfahrung mitm Process auch ins Rennen werfen! bzw 140mm auf 67...und wer flacher will baut ein AngleSet oder ne 160er Gabel ein. Aber ist wohl atm Off-Topic


----------



## nuts (15. Mai 2014)

also ich wäre schon ein Riesen-Fan davon, eine Linie zwischen Oberrohr und Wippe zu ziehen, in etwa so:





Ausgezeichnet umgesetzt übrigens auch hier:


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> also ich wäre schon ein Riesen-Fan davon, eine Linie zwischen Oberrohr und Wippe zu ziehen, in etwa so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur das der Dämpfer einmal auf zug und einmal auf druck arbeitet


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2014)

So richtig war so etwas noch gar nicht dabei. Hab´s zumindest nicht gesehen. Daher mal auf die schnelle:


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn Horstlink, dann auch gern stehender Dämpfer oder Dämpfer am Oberrohr...für die Flaschenhalterfraktion.

Aber ich will ja gar keinen Horst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

*Eine Frage vorneweg: wird es zu den ganzen einzelnen Vorschlägen eine Wertung hinsichtlich der Eignung und Machbarkeit geben? (@nuts )*

Hier sind meine Favoriten:



 

 




 


-sehr stabiles Hauptlager
-robuste und kompakte Schwinge (ev.in Statik integriertes "Schutzblech")
-möglichst geradliniger Kraftfluss von Hinterachse zum Steuerrohr
-Dämpfer am Oberrohr (immer mit gleichem Abstand zum Tretlager) unabhängig von Rahmengröße S/M/L/XL  (Anpassung der Abstützung des Sitzrohres an Rahmengröße)
-*Dämpferanlenkung über extra Wippen/Hebel um wenig Momente in den Dämpfer zu leiten*
-frei laufende Kette
-Dämpfer mit LO
-1 Kettenblatt


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das kann ich durchaus verstehen... das Satori hat eine nicht allzu progressive Kennlinie und ist "nur" ein abgestützter Eingelenker, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Jungs mindestens einen M-Tune in der Druckstufe haben, damit die Antriebsneutralität gewährleistet bleibt. Ingesamt ist das Bike wahrscheinlich auch etwas "allroundiger" als das Banshee ausgelegt... würde brennend gerne mal beide im Vergleich fahren
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Ich selbst besitze die Viergelenker-Version, also das Univega. - Btw: Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass der gleiche Hauptrahmen von 2 untersch. Firmen genutzt wird (Unterschiedlich sind ja "lediglich" die Hinterbauten mit Viergelenker vs. abgestützter Eingelenker), bzw. gibt es ja noch eine dritte Bikemarke mit gleichem Rahmen.

"Allroundiger" trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. - Falls Dir Größe M passt können wir gerne mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt / Probefahrt planen.


----------



## Bordstein (15. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So richtig war so etwas noch gar nicht dabei. Hab´s zumindest nicht gesehen. Daher mal auf die schnelle:



Habe schon an etwas Ähnliches gedacht.



Bordstein schrieb:


> Gruß!




Sowas Schlichtes würde ich auch echt cool finden.
Das Cotic Rocket sieht z.B. verdammt schick aus, eben durch seine Schlichtheit.

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob so ein "unauffälliges", und in Bezug auf die Kinematik  fast schon "uninovatives" Bike wirklich den potentiellen 0815-Käufer ansprechen würde, bzw. die Erwartungshaltung der Community befriedigen würde, wenn man hier schon einmal die Chance hat, etwas komplett Neues zu Entwickeln.

Mir gefällt das Design jedenfalls echt gut!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Was soll das mit dem LO immer? Wenn es steil und langsam wird, Du nicht mehr rund treten kannst, bei viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad und Kettenzug - auch dann brauchst Du eine Federung die arbeitet und nicht über alles drüber rumpelt.
Der Anspruch sollte sein, dass das alles ohne Plattform oder Lockout geht. Sonst ist in meinen Augen die Aufgabe verfehlt. Deswegen halte ich auch nichts davon, zugunsten eines simplen Hinterbaus Kompromisse zu machen dessen Unzulänglichkeiten dann von einem Dämpfer kompensiert werden müssen. Fahr mal irgendein VPP Bike und Du wirst erleben, dass Traktion und damit Beschleunigung mit einem guten aktiven Heck besser sind als mit einer zum Hardtail mutierten Lockout-Schleuder. Gerade bei einem Trailbike will man doch auch kurze Anstiege hochballern ohne vorher an den Lockout greifen zu müssen?
Sorry das klingt jetzt aggro ist aber nicht so gemeint. Ich verstehs nur nicht.


----------



## tomac7 (15. Mai 2014)

Ohne Kinematiken gezeichnet zu haben, ist mein Favorit ein DW oder KS angelehnter Hinterbau. 
Steifigkeit durch ein einteiligen Hinterbau will ich auch haben


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

also ich muss ehrlich sagen, es nochmal alles zusammen zufassen, alles so zu erklären, dass jeder es nachvollziehen kann - das ist echt ein langwieriger Prozess. Da bin ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas zu faul dafür. Ohne Grundkenntnisse in Mechanik, mit Hebeln, Schwerpunkten, Beschleunigungen und den daraus resultierenden Kräften ist es wohl auch schwer, das so erklärt zu bekommen dass jeder es Versteht.

Wer trotzdem interessiert ist, der Kann gerne ein paar Seiten im Anhang aus meiner Bachelorarbeit lesen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat. Es ist ntaürlich jetzt keine komplette Darstellung aller praktisch relevanten Sachen, sondern eine Darstellung der "Basics" in diesem Bereich. Sachen wir "Ansprechverhalten" oder Kennlinien wurden hier nicht thematisiert.

Trotzdem ist es aber vielleicht für ein paar von euch mal eine gute Möglichkeit, in das Thema Fahrradhinterradfederungen hineinzuschnuppern


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> *Was soll das mit dem LO immer*? Wenn es steil und langsam wird, Du nicht mehr rund treten kannst, bei viel Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad und Kettenzug - auch dann brauchst Du eine Federung die arbeitet und nicht über alles drüber rumpelt.
> Der Anspruch sollte sein, dass das alles ohne Plattform oder Lockout geht. Sonst ist in meinen Augen die Aufgabe verfehlt. Deswegen halte ich auch nichts davon, zugunsten eines simplen Hinterbaus Kompromisse zu machen dessen Unzulänglichkeiten dann von einem Dämpfer kompensiert werden müssen. Fahr mal irgendein VPP Bike und Du wirst erleben, dass Traktion und damit Beschleunigung mit einem guten aktiven Heck besser sind als mit einer zum Hardtail mutierten Lockout-Schleuder. Gerade bei einem Trailbike will man doch auch kurze Anstiege hochballern ohne vorher an den Lockout greifen zu müssen?
> Sorry das klingt jetzt aggro ist aber nicht so gemeint. Ich verstehs nur nicht.


Das soll nicht heißen das ein Hinterbau bretthart wird, wenn man auf längeren Anstiegen den Dämpfer blockiert.


Ich selbst fahre seit Jahren ein Epic mit Braindämpfer und weiß genau, wie genial dieses System und wie wichtig Bodenkontakt auch bergauf ist.


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Mit Brain ist schummeln!


----------



## LaiNico (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich muss ehrlich sagen, es nochmal alles zusammen zufassen, alles so zu erklären, dass jeder es nachvollziehen kann - das ist echt ein langwieriger Prozess. Da bin ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas zu faul dafür. Ohne Grundkenntnisse in Mechanik, mit Hebeln, Schwerpunkten, Beschleunigungen und den daraus resultierenden Kräften ist es wohl auch schwer, das so erklärt zu bekommen dass jeder es Versteht.
> 
> ...


Verrückt was alles als Bachelorarbeit durchgeht (rein formell auf den ersten Blick). Soll keine Kritik an deiner Arbeit sein. Ist halt je nach Anforderungen der Hochschule/Fakultät offensichtlich extrem verschieden.
Inhaltlich werde ich es als "Gute-Nacht-Lektüre" genießen. - Toll, dass du es hier so zur Verfügung stellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Mai 2014)

Ein guter einfacher Hinterbau kann in solchen Situationen besser als so mancher VPP oder 4-Gelenk Rahmen arbeiten.


----------



## -N0bodY- (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,...................   Wer trotzdem interessiert ist, der Kann gerne ein paar Seiten im Anhang aus meiner Bachelorarbeit lesen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat. Es ist ntaürlich jetzt keine komplette Darstellung aller praktisch relevanten Sachen, sondern eine Darstellung der "Basics" in diesem Bereich. Sachen wir "Ansprechverhalten" oder Kennlinien wurden hier nicht thematisiert.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es aber vielleicht für ein paar von euch mal eine gute Möglichkeit, in das Thema Fahrradhinterradfederungen hineinzuschnuppern



Sehr schön...werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich muss ehrlich sagen, es nochmal alles zusammen zufassen, alles so zu erklären, dass jeder es nachvollziehen kann - das ist echt ein langwieriger Prozess. Da bin ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas zu faul dafür. Ohne Grundkenntnisse in Mechanik, mit Hebeln, Schwerpunkten, Beschleunigungen und den daraus resultierenden Kräften ist es wohl auch schwer, das so erklärt zu bekommen dass jeder es Versteht.
> 
> ...


Beim Schluss fiel mir spontan beim Satz: "
Denn fraglich ist, ob eine elektronische Unterstützung der Idee des emissionsfreien Fortbewegungsmittels, welche ursprünglich keinen Strom oder Treibstoff verbraucht, entgegensteht. "
ein, das der Strom über Induktion am Federelement selbst erzeugt werden kann. 

Die Arbeit muss ich nochmal lesen wenn ich munterer bin.


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Mai 2014)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Verrückt was alles als Bachelorarbeit durchgeht (rein formell auf den ersten Blick). Soll keine Kritik an deiner Arbeit sein. Ist halt je nach Anforderungen der Hochschule/Fakultät offensichtlich extrem verschieden.
> Inhaltlich werde ich es als "Gute-Nacht-Lektüre" genießen. - Toll, dass du es hier so zur Verfügung stellst.



ja - ist extrem, wirklich extrem Unterschiedlich.  Teilweise lassen Professoren aber auch Falsches durchgehen, oder wissens selber nicht besser. Da war meiner gott sei dank nicht so 

ich stelle übrigens in keinster weise einen Anspruch an Vollständigkeit bei dem Text - immer wenn man etwas von sich "preisgibt" ist man erheblicher Kritik ausgesetzt.

Es kann also sein, dass der Eine den Text komisch findet, ein Andrer dass die Form schöner sein könnte, oder ein ganz Andrer es hätte viel besser machen können (ist bestimmt so!) - so etwas wird nie perfekt sein, schon gar nicht bei einer Bach-abgabe! Da ich das IBC ja kenne, und man eigentlich für jeden Fehler oft mit unguten Kommentaren rechnen muss - wärs schön, wenn ihr darüber hinwegseht


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Ich will gar nicht behaupten dass ein Eingelenker nicht auch Vorteile hat. Gerade bei 1-fach ist ja der Drehpunkt relativ gut neutral zu wählen. Ich denke die ganzen Fans vom Nukeproof Mega können auch nicht irren. Für ein Trailbike was aus den Ecken gehen soll wie ein geölter Blitz gibt es aber wie ich finde bessere Konzepte.


----------



## ONE78 (15. Mai 2014)

Nochmal ein paar Vorteile vom eingelenker:

mit geschraubten achsaufnahmen lassen sich einfach alle achssysteme und laufradgrößen abdecken. Man könnte sogar für eine laufradgröße mehrere KS längen usw. Anbieten.
wer es unbedingt will, könnte auch eine bremsmomentenabstützung bekommen.
mit leichter carbonschwinge wird der Schwerpunkt deutlich zentraler, was insbesondere in der Luft deutlich spürbar wird

dazu und nicht zu vergessen: "keep it simple!"
oder auch: "die beste Lösung ist meist die einfachste"

das soll man jetzt nicht falsch verstehen. Ich mag technische Neuerungen/ bikes, aber ich will an einem trailbike für mich, keinen schnickschnack! Es sollte robust(nicht schwer, parkfreigabe brauche oh nicht, dafür will ich nen stahlfederRad), wartungsarm, agil (kein <66grad abfahrtsmonster), antriebsneutral für 1x Antrieb und das alles so leicht wie nur irgend möglich!


----------



## mhubig (16. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Wer trotzdem interessiert ist, der Kann gerne ein paar Seiten im Anhang aus meiner Bachelorarbeit lesen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat. Es ist ntaürlich jetzt keine komplette Darstellung aller praktisch relevanten Sachen, sondern eine Darstellung der "Basics" in diesem Bereich. Sachen wir "Ansprechverhalten" oder Kennlinien wurden hier nicht thematisiert.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es aber vielleicht für ein paar von euch mal eine gute Möglichkeit, in das Thema Fahrradhinterradfederungen hineinzuschnuppern



Ha! Jetzt hat's klick gemacht! Ich glaube ich hab jetzt verstanden was der Unterschied zwischen Eingelenker/Abgestütztem Eingelenker und Horst Link ist! Vielen Dank @BommelMaster, sehr verständlich geschrieben!


----------



## DHK (16. Mai 2014)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Problem mit dem Programm linkage: Ich kann keine einzige Hinterbaukinematik darstellen lassen, ich kann nur auswählen, wie der Rahmen aussehen sollte, und welches Federwegssystem, aber wenn ich auf Fertig stellen drücke, kommt die Meldung, dass dies eine Demo-Version ist.
> Wie ist es möglich, dass ich hier die Analyse durchführen kann?



Ist bei mir ebenso. Ich lade dann einfach ein ähnliches Bike aus dem vorhandenen Beispielen (gibt ja massenweise, wenn man die Online-Files mit einbezieht) und verschiebe dort einfach nur die Punkte wie ich es haben will.
Man kann ja zusätzlich auch immernoch im Menü auswählen ob der Dämpfer nicht doch woanders befestigt werden soll.. oder oder oder...
Kann man schon echt viel machen, aber ich finds auch schade, das man kein komplett neues Modell erstellen kann, wenn auch schon das abspeichern nicht funktioniert in der Demo.


----------



## Maximal667 (16. Mai 2014)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Problem mit dem Programm linkage: Ich kann keine einzige Hinterbaukinematik darstellen lassen, ich kann nur auswählen, wie der Rahmen aussehen sollte, und welches Federwegssystem, aber wenn ich auf Fertig stellen drücke, kommt die Meldung, dass dies eine Demo-Version ist.
> Wie ist es möglich, dass ich hier die Analyse durchführen kann?


Du gehst auf das Ordnersymbol "öffnen" - danach wird dir eine Liste vorhandener Räder angezeigt.
Ich orientiere mich immer an den etwaigen Federwegen, die angestrebt sind, und wähle dann ein Modell aus. als nächstes Polygondarstellung aktivieren.
und zu guter Letzt auf das rahmensymbol gehen und deine Kennwerte eintragen, die du halt haben willst. Und schwupps... gibts nen klassichen Diamanthauptrahmen, an dem du dich austoben kannst. (Art der Anlenkung, Dämpfer, Gabel uvm. kannst du in dem Kästchen über der Simulation einstellen. Viel Spaß!
Edith: Na toll, ganze 30 sek schneller, der Herr über mir...


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So richtig war so etwas noch gar nicht dabei. Hab´s zumindest nicht gesehen. Daher mal auf die schnelle:



das traut sich keiner hier reinzustellen, denn das macht speiseeis schon par excellence.
ich finde die schlichten schwingen schon sehr ansehnlich. stehender dämpfer, statt horizontal am unterrohr, finde ich auch besser wegen flasche. aber dann fällt die wippe natürlich nicht mehr so klein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

Immer wieder dieses Flaschenthema. 

Ich hoffe doch, dass die agierenden Personen hier den Anspruch haben mit dem entstehenden Bike eine Benchmark zu setzen.

Ich denke wir sollten Stefan etwas mehr fordern und ihm als Aufgabe auferlegen eine kompromisslose Fahrmaschine zu konstruieren.

Ich habe bislang nicht den Eindruck, dass Stefan es als erstrebenswerte Herausforderung ansieht einen möglichst Flaschenhalter - kompatiblen Rahmen zu konstruieren.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So richtig war so etwas noch gar nicht dabei. Hab´s zumindest nicht gesehen. Daher mal auf die schnelle:


Jaaa, da isses ja. 
Diese direkte Dämpferanlenkung über die Druckstreben via Wippe meinte ich ursprünglich mit dem neuen Split-Pivot-Proto von Devinci. Aber sehe gerade, das geht natürlich auch mit Horst-Link. Fein! Was sagen die Kurven?


----------



## bastea82 (16. Mai 2014)

Braucht man für sowas einen speziellen Dämpfer?
Oder werden die nur in die Schwinge gesteckt ggf mit Adaptern und dann irgendwie festgespackst?

Bas


----------



## KainerM (16. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Immer wieder dieses Flaschenthema.
> ...
> Ich habe bislang nicht den Eindruck, dass Stefan es als erstrebenswerte Herausforderung ansieht einen möglichst Flaschenhalter - kompatiblen Rahmen zu konstruieren.


Das schließt sich doch nicht aus. Einen Flaschen-kompatiblen Rahmen zu konstruieren kann eine schöne Herausforderung sein. Und für ein Bike in der Kategorie, in die das ICB 2.0 soll, machts auch Sinn sowas zu verwirklichen - vor allem weil der Einsatz nicht unbedingt die ultra-super-duper-Hardcore-Geo fordert. Geometrie wird all zu oft überbewertet! Wenn mabn so liest, was alles nicht funktionieren kann, und dann den Markt ansieht - es funktioniert scheinbar doch. Stichwort Nukeproof Mega: Nur ein abgestützer Eingelenker, aber man liest bis aufs Gewicht eigentlich nur positives über das Bike.

@bastea82: Specialized braucht einen speziellen Dämpfer. Nicht sehr erstrebenswert, weils (noch) keinen Standard für eine solche Aufnahme gibt. Damit bleiben nur Spezialanfertigungen.

mfg


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> das traut sich keiner hier reinzustellen, denn das macht speiseeis schon par excellence.
> ich finde die schlichten schwingen schon sehr ansehnlich. stehender dämpfer, statt horizontal am unterrohr, finde ich auch besser wegen flasche. aber dann fällt die wippe natürlich nicht mehr so klein aus.


Falls man den dämpfer liegend positionieren möchte finde ich die Abstützung am Oberrohr viel vorteilhafter als am unterrohr. Es erlaub ein deutlich besseren verlauf des Kraftflusses, sieht schlichter aus und erlaubt meistens einen flaschenhalter am unterrohr.


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

ein trailbike mit perfekter geo/kinematik aber ohne flaschenhalter ist doch ein kompromiss. ich sehe das so: stefan muss gefordert werden:
1. eine perfekte kinematik.
2. platz für den FH
3. es soll geil und anders aussehen
4. es soll stabil sein.

wenn eins wegfällt ist es schon nicht mehr kompromisslos.
(die anordnung ist nicht nach prio, sondern so aus mir raus gekommen).


----------



## Hoeze (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn schon einen Dämpfer am Oberrohr dann sollte die Kraftrichtung zum Steuerrohr zeigen um das Biegemoment auszuschließen. 

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

speci nutzt da einen speziellen dämpfer 
a) weil sie die die stückzahlen haben und es sich einfach leisten können.
b) weil sie damit ein 'slickeres' design machen können.

das heisst aber nicht, dass es nicht auch mit einem gewöhnlichen dämpfer geht. (glaube ich)


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Wenn schon einen Dämpfer am Oberrohr dann sollte die Kraftrichtung zum Steuerrohr zeigen um das Biegemoment auszuschließen.
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk



Dass ich dieses bild vom camber in die runde geworfen habe, heisst nicht dass ich einen dämpfer haben möchte. 
*Es ging nur um die filigrane Wippe.*

Apropos die labertaschen von der MTB Bible haben übrigens alle über as ding geschwärmt (ganz warm wurde es ihnen ums herz ) ob sie alle ne kugel speiseeis bekomemn haben dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> speci nutzt da einen speziellen dämpfer
> a) weil sie die die stückzahlen haben und es sich einfach leisten können.
> b) weil sie damit ein 'slickeres' design machen können.
> 
> das heisst aber nicht, dass es nicht auch mit einem gewöhnlichen dämpfer geht. (glaube ich)


Da gibt es mehrere Varianten.


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Jaaa, da isses ja.
> Diese direkte Dämpferanlenkung über die Druckstreben via Wippe meinte ich ursprünglich mit dem neuen Split-Pivot-Proto von Devinci. Aber sehe gerade, das geht natürlich auch mit Horst-Link. Fein! Was sagen die Kurven?


Macht durchaus sinn und sieht sauber aus (auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt wegen dem dämpfer am unterrohr)
Kann es aber aber sein dass man damit  nicht nicht so viele freiheiten hat bei designen der kennlinien wie bei anderen sistemen mit mehr umlenkungen?


----------



## Baschtimann (16. Mai 2014)

Man kann das Theme mit der Speziellen Dämpferaufnahme (der Klammer um das Sitzrohr) ja auch mit etwas längeren Sitzstreben umgehen! Finde ich persönlich schöner weil dann jeder Standarddämpfer passt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube schon, dass das Camber ein ziemlich gutes ad ist, wobei mir die Speci Geometrien nie so richtig 100% gepasst haben. bei der Tofane haben wir uns sehr bewußt für einen anderen Weg entschieden und das sollten wir hier auch machen!
Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner anstatt eines Hauptlagers z.B. eine Blattfeder aus Stahl oder Carbon verwendet?


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Man kann das Theme mit der Speziellen Dämpferaufnahme (der Klammer um das Sitzrohr) ja auch mit etwas längeren Sitzstreben umgehen! Finde ich persönlich schöner weil dann jeder Standarddämpfer passt.


aber damit verschiebst du den dämpfer-drehpunkt und hast damit (wahrscheinlich) auch ein anderes system.


----------



## KainerM (16. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner anstatt eines Hauptlagers z.B. eine Blattfeder aus Stahl oder Carbon verwendet?


Stefan hat das ja schon mal angesprochen, irgendwo in dem Salat hier. Flexstreben sind eine ziemliche herausforderung, wenn man eine definierte Geo haben will. Und Fertigungstechnisch auch eine Hausnummer.

Die Idee mit der verlängerten Sitzstrebe find ich gut. Diese selbstentwickelten Dämpferverlängerungen finde ich furchtbar, der Drehwinkel - und damit der Einfluss auf die Geo - wird sehr klein ausfallen. Da sollte ich mal einen schnellen Entwurf zu machen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (16. Mai 2014)

UOTE="melle89, post: 11993200, member: 282719"]aber damit verschiebst du den dämpfer-drehpunkt und hast damit (wahrscheinlich) auch ein anderes system.[/QUOTE]
Klar ändert sich das System ein wenig aber das kann mann ja in der Auslegungen berücksichtigen!


----------



## Hoeze (16. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass das Camber ein ziemlich gutes ad ist, wobei mir die Speci Geometrien nie so richtig 100% gepasst haben. bei der Tofane haben wir uns sehr bewußt für einen anderen Weg entschieden und das sollten wir hier auch machen!
> Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner anstatt eines Hauptlagers z.B. eine Blattfeder aus Stahl oder Carbon verwendet?




Ich vermute mal, weil es je nach Ausführung evtl keinen festen Drehpunkt gibt.
Auch würde so ein "Gelenk" eine gewisse Federsteifigkeit besitzen. 

Mir persönlich würde ein kurze Blattfeder aus Titan mit definierten Drehpunkt gefallen. Würde ein Lager ersetzen. Man muss dann halt die Dauerfestigkeit beachten. Sollte aber machbar sein.





Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## DHK (16. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> melle89 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber damit verschiebst du den dämpfer-drehpunkt und hast damit (wahrscheinlich) auch ein anderes system.
> ...



Was du dann auch noch bedenken solltest, wenn du einen geschlossenen Hauptrahmen behalten willst ist, das du mit deinen Sitzstreben bei der Montage auch noch am Sitzrohr vorbei musst.. d.h. das du wohl min. 35mm breite Dämpferbuchsen bräuchtest, wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Braucht man für sowas einen speziellen Dämpfer?
> Oder werden die nur in die Schwinge gesteckt ggf mit Adaptern und dann irgendwie festgespackst?


Kann man natürlich machen, wie Specialized, am besten noch mit Sondereinbaulänge - muss man aber nicht. 
Nein, Dämpfer im regulären Standard können genommen werden und die Aufnahme an den Druckstreben ist dann (vermutlich ein Fräßteil?) genau wie bei einer Wippe, siehe Anhang.


----------



## Baschtimann (16. Mai 2014)

Nicht wenn die sitzstreben von aussen an der wippe angebunden sind und det dämpfer in der wippe sitzt!


----------



## Pilatus (16. Mai 2014)

durch das drehen des Dämpferauges um 90° kann man wohl die Spezilösung umgehen. siehe Lappierre.
aber ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll...


----------



## DHK (16. Mai 2014)

Ging ja aber gerade dadrum, wenn der Dämpfer an den Sitz-/Druckstreben befestigt werden soll und nicht an der Wippe.
Oder hänge ich schon wieder hinterher?


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

inspiriert von dem konzept von @foreigner, aber mit dämpfer am oberrohr:


----------



## atrox1miles (16. Mai 2014)

jetzt hab ich endlich geschaft alles zu lesen  

ich persönlich finde 4gelenker oder abgestützte 1Gelenker optisch am schönsten.
und auch von der optok gefallen mir stehende dämpfer am besten (dömpfer am oberrohr gehen gerade noch, aber aufs unterrohr find ich extrem schirch.

Ich bin auch der meinung das die Optik sehr wichtig ist. ein schirches bike kaufe ich nicht auch wenn es recht gut ist. (auser es ist einfach das geilste aber nicht so schön)
aber natürlich muss ein schönes bike auch eine gute kinematik, geometrie, ... haben, sonst hat es keinen sinn.


in den nächsten tagen werde ich vielleicht noch ein paar bilder/skizzen machen und reinstellen


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. Mai 2014)

Ich finde, dass es das Burner schon ganz gut treffen würde ...so im Gesamten gesehen ... nicht nur vom Hinterbau. 650b, 140er Federweg, vorne bis 160mm, Super-Hinterbau, saubere Optik, niedrige Überstandshöhe, steiles Sitzrohr ... und das Wichtigste - es hat eine Flasche Platz.  Das trifft das Thema Trailbike schon ganz gut, finde ich.





Einfach so nehmen, nochmals aufräumen und schauen, dass man's so leicht und leistbar wie möglich nachbauen kann, statt noch 5 Monate über Blattfedern und Eingelenker zu spekulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vlbgrider (16. Mai 2014)

@Maximal667 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, jetzt klappts  Und auch dem Herrn darüber, der schneller war vielen Dank, ich habs hinbekommen!

Ist echt schade, dass man den Rahmen nicht von komplett neu aufstellen kann, die Professional-Version ist mir dann aber doch zu teuer


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gerne etwas ohne spezielle Dämpferaufnahme.
Hinterher passt nur ein Dämpfer und tauschen ist nicht möglich. Finde ich doof. Daher Standartwippe oder Aufnahme!
Außerdem nimmt so eine Aufnahme keine seitlichen Kräfte vom Dämpfer. Dazu bräuchte sie dann eine Wippe mit der sie am Rahmen abgestützt wird und dann haben wir schon wieder einen 4 Gelenker oder abgestützten Eingelenker.

Wenn man beim Eingelenker seitliche Lasten vom Dämpfer nehmen will dann brauch man einfach Spherische Bushings, wie sie Specialized beispielsweise beim Öhlins Dämpfer verbaut:


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Einen steifen (seitlich)Hinterbau bekommt man mMn nur durch eine breite Abstützung (leichte Konstruktion) außerhalb des Kettenblattbereiches oder durch ordentlich Materialeinsatz (schwere Konstruktion) hin.
Und da sind alle Varianten mit Drehpunkt im Bereich des Tretlagers ungeeignet, wenn es um Leicht geht.
Das sagt mir nur mein Gefühl. 

Alle Dämpfer mit Kugelgelenk finde ich Spitze.


----------



## Baschtimann (16. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> inspiriert von dem konzept von @foreigner, aber mit dämpfer am oberrohr:


Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht! Schön, schlicht und einfach!
Und so schauts in echt aus! 120mm Bike von meiner Freundin...


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht! Schön, schlicht und einfach!
> Und so schauts in echt aus! 120mm Tourer von meiner Freundin...


Fast, ich dachte eher an eine direkte verbindung zwischen sitzstreben und dämpfer. Bei dem im bild geht der kraftfluss klar über die wippe .


----------



## rockhead (16. Mai 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es das Burner schon ganz gut treffen würde ...so im Gesamten gesehen ... nicht nur vom Hinterbau. 650b, 140er Federweg, vorne bis 160mm, Super-Hinterbau, saubere Optik, niedrige Überstandshöhe, steiles Sitzrohr ... und das Wichtigste - es hat eine Flasche Platz.  Das trifft das Thema Trailbike schon ganz gut, finde ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammer Teil. Genauso passt es! Kennt jemand nen Dealer für den Bock in D?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Immer wieder dieses Flaschenthema.
> 
> Ich hoffe doch, dass die agierenden Personen hier den Anspruch haben mit dem entstehenden Bike eine Benchmark zu setzen.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da nicht unbedingt einen Konflikt zwischen diesen Punkten... es gibt sehr viele, sehr gute Bikes, die beides unter einen Hut bringen. Ich bin ohnehin kein Freund von irgendwelchen erzwungenen Neuerungen, nur um etwas anders zu machen. Die Knolly-Bikes mit dreitausend zusätzlichen Umlenkungen fallen mir da els Extrembeispiel ein... führt bei mir immer zu leichtem Würgreiz 

Wir haben ja auch schon eine Menge Vorschläge, die mit FH funktionieren und trotzdem sinnvoll erscheinen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## NoStyle (16. Mai 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Ging ja aber gerade dadrum, wenn der Dämpfer an den Sitz-/Druckstreben befestigt werden soll und nicht an der Wippe ...


Exakt so meinte ich es bzw. so stellt sich Foreigner´s Entwurf dar.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ein trailbike mit perfekter geo/kinematik aber ohne flaschenhalter ist doch ein kompromiss. ich sehe das so: stefan muss gefordert werden:
> 1. eine perfekte kinematik.
> 2. platz für den FH
> *3. es soll geil und anders aussehen*
> ...



Punkt 3: Meinst Du da generelle Layout (=> Federungssystem) oder geht es Dir eher um die Designsprache im Detail? Zu ersterem habe ich ja eben schon was geschrieben... erst die Funktion... und wenn die noch einmalige Innovationen beinhaltet isses ja super, aber nicht mit Gewalt!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (16. Mai 2014)

vlbgrider schrieb:


> @Maximal667 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, jetzt klappts  Und auch dem Herrn darüber, der schneller war vielen Dank, ich habs hinbekommen!
> 
> Ist echt schade, dass man den Rahmen nicht von komplett neu aufstellen kann, die Professional-Version ist mir dann aber doch zu teuer




So teuer ist die Software nun eig. auch nicht. Die Private Version liegt bei 23€ und das ist echt gut für so eine Software. Gut wenn man nur einmal damit spielen will lohnt es sich vielleicht noch nicht, aber wenn man da öfters was macht, sicher eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Fridl89 (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... erst die Funktion... und wenn die noch einmalige Innovationen beinhaltet isses ja super, aber nicht mit Gewalt!





also fliegen flache Druck/Sitzstreben wie bei den aktuellen Fanes raus ?


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/fps2-intelligent-suspension
> hier sieht man mal, wie es aussehen könnte - und gleichzeitig mache ich mir gedanken wegen evtl. urherberrechte/Patente/ect.
> Hab grad nicht die Zeit da nachzuforschen.
> 
> ...




ja, da müsste man in der Tat schauen. Ic hhabe gestern mal gesucht aber kein Patent auf Lapierre, FSP oder sonst was gefunden

ich habe mal ein modell erstellt, um zu checken ob sich eine angenehm, leicht progressive kennlinie realisieren lässt.

ich komme aktuell auf ein ÜH von 2,3 am anfang 3,1 und 2,3 am Ende. das hängt noch bissl zu stark durch. bin aber sicher dass man das mit etwas spielerei hintrimmen kann!


----------



## Vinse86 (16. Mai 2014)

Die Idee mit der Blattfeder hatte ich auch schon...^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nicht unbedingt einen Konflikt zwischen diesen Punkten... es gibt sehr viele, sehr gute Bikes, die beides unter einen Hut bringen. Ich bin ohnehin kein Freund von irgendwelchen erzwungenen Neuerungen, nur um etwas anders zu machen. Die Knolly-Bikes mit dreitausend zusätzlichen Umlenkungen fallen mir da els Extrembeispiel ein... führt bei mir immer zu leichtem Würgreiz
> 
> Wir haben ja auch schon eine Menge Vorschläge, die mit *FH* funktionieren und trotzdem sinnvoll erscheinen.
> 
> ...


Bei FH komme ich als Laie nicht ohne Erklärung mit....also mit der Abkürzung


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...Die Knolly-Bikes mit dreitausend zusätzlichen Umlenkungen fallen mir da els Extrembeispiel ein... führt bei mir immer zu leichtem Würgreiz...


Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der die Dinger einfach nur absurd findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei FH komme ich als Laie nicht ohne Erklärung mit....also mit der Abkürzung


*F*laschen*H*alter


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster mach mal weiter. Das wird ein geiles Radl.


----------



## bastea82 (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin ohnehin kein Freund von irgendwelchen erzwungenen Neuerungen, nur um etwas anders zu machen.



Aha, deswegen wurde also die Endlösung der 26er beschlossen... ;-)

Sorry, der musste jetzt sein. Nicht böse sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> *F*laschen*H*alter


Und ich dachte, das es ein bevorzugtes System darstellt....dabei ist es nur der FH 
Wieder nichts durchgesickert.


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Meinst Du da generelle Layout (=> Federungssystem) oder geht es Dir eher um die Designsprache im Detail? Zu ersterem habe ich ja eben schon was geschrieben... erst die Funktion... und wenn die noch einmalige Innovationen beinhaltet isses ja super, aber nicht mit Gewalt!
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



ich meinte eigentlich, dass es neu ist und nicht aussieht wie xy, weil das hier immer wieder gefordert wird. ABER ich bin in sachen Neuerung auf teufel komm raus ganz deiner meinung. deswegen sage ich:  man kann auch ein 'gewöhnliches' rahmenlayout ala horst-link so designen, dass es ansprechend aussieht. als beispiel habe ich ja das PYGA irgendwo mal gepostet. Ich finde das einfach sauber durchgestaltet, obwohl das rahmen-layout eher gewöhnlich ist.  

Die großen, goldenen Lagerschrauben auf dem Raw Rahmen sehen geil aus , dann die polierte, dunkelgrau eloxierte Wippe -passt einfach!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Mai 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> also fliegen flache Druck/Sitzstreben wie bei den aktuellen Fanes raus ?



Solche Erfahrungen lassen einen in der Tat sehr vorsichtig werden  Allerdings finde ich, dass das bauartbedingte, etwas höhere Gewicht durch die Funktion des Hinterbaus gerechtfertigt wird!


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja, da müsste man in der Tat schauen. Ic hhabe gestern mal gesucht aber kein Patent auf Lapierre, FSP oder sonst was gefunden
> 
> ich habe mal ein modell erstellt, um zu checken ob sich eine angenehm, leicht progressive kennlinie realisieren lässt.
> 
> ich komme aktuell auf ein ÜH von 2,3 am anfang 3,1 und 2,3 am Ende. das hängt noch bissl zu stark durch. bin aber sicher dass man das mit etwas spielerei hintrimmen kann!


 
Hört sich ja gut an. Mit dem System habe ich allerdings noch folgende Probleme:
1. Lager hinter dem Tretlager: Ist erstens extrem dem Dreck ausgesetzt und macht aber vor allem Probleme bei ausreichender Dimensionierung mit der Kettenstrebenlänge. Kurze Kettenstreben mit 650B und der Anordnung dürfte doch wohl kam machbar sein. Gerade denen, die Wartungsarmut oder kurze Kettenstreben fordern, wird das gar nicht gefallen
2. Hinteres Dämpferlager ist auch genau in Schusslinie von Matsch.
3. Das Durchbrochene Sitzrohr ist nicht optimal. Das ist unschön mit der Versenkung bei kleinen Rahmengrößen, Steifigkeitsmäßig auch nicht optimal und wird da verdammt breit bauen. Dämpferdurchbruch, Stützenabstützung umlenkhebel und Hinterbauverstrebung übereinander.
4. der Ruf nach dem Flaschenhalter ist halt schon da.

Daher meine Frage: Meinst du man kann die beiden links etwas nach vorne und leicht nach oben verschieben, so dass der untere leicht vor/über dem Tretlager ist und das System noch funktioniert?
Dann ging das mit den kurzen Kettenstreben und den Dreckbeschuss könnte man zumindest besser abdecken.
Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein stehender Dämpfer die Punkte 2-4 erledigen würde. Auch wenn es dir vielleicht nicht gefällt.

Noch eines zur Kennlinie. Falls eine Anlenkung wie bei dem System mit dem schwimmenden Dämpfer, die ich dargestellt habe, funktioniert, dann könnte man den Winkel des Dämpfers zu Wippe etwas größer machen, hätte dann ein lineareres Verhalten, das weniger durchsackt und gegen Ende des Hubs würde sich der Winkel dann nochmal verkleinern dank der unteren Anlenkung. Das würde dann Endprogression bringen.
Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Das hier meinte ich.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der die Dinger einfach nur absurd findet.


 
Du bist nicht allein !


----------



## FloRider85 (16. Mai 2014)

Mein Vorschlag... nichts Neues, aber man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden


----------



## -N0bodY- (16. Mai 2014)

Also irgendwie gehen mir Forderungen wie "ultra" kurzen Kettenstreben und "überflüssiger" Flaschenhalter tierisch auf den S***.
(Sorry musste mal eben etwas übertreiben mit meiner Wortwahl  )
Meiner Meinung nach beschränken diese beiden völlig zweitrangigen Atribute die ganze Diskusion.
Kann man das nicht später klären wenn man sich auf ein Konzept geinigt hat?
Es merkt doch kein Mensch ob die Kettenstrebe jetzt 430 oder 440 hat,wenn er nicht nachmisst oder man es Ihm sagt.
Wenn ein geniales Hinterbau Konzept, was super funktioniert,  etwas längere Streben erfordert, und die Geometry des Bikes Sahne ist und der Hobel sich damit super bewegen lässt,  dann kann man doch getrost auf diese 425er oder 430er Kettenstreben Länge pfeifen. 
Und so sachen wie 0,5° Unterschied im Lenkwinkel die erfährt doch auch kein Mensch. Da muss doch nur der SAG mal etwas anders eingestellt sein und die Ganzen Winkel sind alle wieder anders.

Auchja und zu Bastis Anspielung zur Blattfeder: Ich musste spontan an einen Eingelenker mit direkt angelenkter Carbon Blattfeder denken   Wäre der Inbegriff des K.I.S.S Prinzipes. Nur Fahrwerksabstimmungen dürften dann etwas Kompliziert sein :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (16. Mai 2014)

hey

also

zu 1:
Ein Lager ist immer extremen Dreck ausgesetzt, die Frage ist nur, ob man es gut verschachtelt bekommt, bzw wenn das Lager gut durch Schraubenkopf usw abgedeckt ist, macht auch der Dreck nicht soviel aus. Kurze KEttenstreben lassen sich immer realisieren, in meinem Fall 425mm, man muss halt nur bei der Konstruktion in die Vollen gehen (dass z.b.  zwischen Umlenkhebel und Reifen keine Schwingenverbindung ist, sondern die Schwinge über dem Lager, und nicht dahinter sitzt)
zu 2:
siehe 3
zu 3: Wie du in einem ENtwurf schon mal gezeigt hast, hätte ich das ganze mit einer Dämpferverlängerung gemacht, die um das Sitzrohr herumgeht. Mir ist bewusst, dass hier in diesem Bereich 4 Bauteile aufeinanderkommen, also Sitzrohr, Wippe, Dämpferverlängerung und Hinterbau - aber wo ein Wille ist - ist auch ein Weg!

zur Frage:
man kann das ganze auch nach Vorne schieben, kein Problem.
Grundsätzlich lässt sich fast alles realisieren, wenn man nur genug Zeit investiert und nach Lösungen sucht.

Wegen Floating:
Wenn ohne Floating, wäre für mich das schöner, weil die Lager weniger abbekommen, und zum eine eh schon stark belastete Wippe nicht zusätzlich mit enormer KRaft beaufschlagt wird.
Gleiches generell bei stehendem DÄmpfer. hier noch eine zusätzliche Kraft, die die 2 Wippendrehpunkte auseinanderzieht, find ich halt nicht so schön.
In meinem Entwurf sieht man, dass der Dämpfer schon "relativ" parallel aufs UNterrohr trifft. es sind also bei weitem keine 90° oder ähnliches.

Ich würde am liebsten sogar noch weiter gehen, und den DÄmpfer sowohl am Hauptrahmen  UND am Hinterbau montieren, und nicht an den beiden Umlenkhebeln, weil dann die Umlenkhebel wirklich nur noch auf Zug/Druck bzw seitliche Biegung beansprucht werden, aber nicht unter extremer DÄmpferkraft stehen.

leider habe icha ber noch keine schöne anlenkung gefunden, die eine gute Kennlinie ermöglicht.

Also leicht wird das ganze nicht, bzw nicht so leicht wie bei einem standard 4 Gelenker, da das system in der auslegung aufwändiger ist.

Trotzdem wäre es ein USP (unique selli...), mit liegendem DÄmpfer was eigentständiges (stehend erinnert doch sehr an lapierre) und würde eine wirklich gute technische Grundidee als Basis haben (energetisches minimum im Sag)




foreigner schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an. Mit dem System habe ich allerdings noch folgende Probleme:
> 1. Lager hinter dem Tretlager: Ist erstens extrem dem Dreck ausgesetzt und macht aber vor allem Probleme bei ausreichender Dimensionierung mit der Kettenstrebenlänge. Kurze Kettenstreben mit 650B und der Anordnung dürfte doch wohl kam machbar sein. Gerade denen, die Wartungsarmut oder kurze Kettenstreben fordern, wird das gar nicht gefallen
> 2. Hinteres Dämpferlager ist auch genau in Schusslinie von Matsch.
> 3. Das Durchbrochene Sitzrohr ist nicht optimal. Das ist unschön mit der Versenkung bei kleinen Rahmengrößen, Steifigkeitsmäßig auch nicht optimal und wird da verdammt breit bauen. Dämpferdurchbruch, Stützenabstützung umlenkhebel und Hinterbauverstrebung übereinander.
> ...


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

@BommelMaster : mich wundert das etwas, dass du mit hohem ästhetischen Anspruch an die Sache gehst, aber dann hat das Bike am Ende 4 Bauteile übereinander und eine irgendwie nach hinten halb ins Rad stehende Dämpferanlenkung. Wir brauchen da nicht diskutieren, aber gefallen wir mir das nicht. Dass die Lagerbelastung unten mit schwimmender Lagerung nicht schöner wird leuchtet ein.
An ein nicht schwimmenden, stehenden Dämpfer könnte ich mich gewöhnen.
Bin mir aber eh nicht so ganz sicher,



-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Also irgendwie gehen mir Forderungen wie "ultra" kurzen Kettenstreben und "überflüssiger" Flaschenhalter tierisch auf den S***.
> (Sorry musste mal eben etwas übertreiben mit meiner Wortwahl  )
> Meiner Meinung nach beschränken diese beiden völlig zweitrangigen Atribute die ganze Diskusion.
> Kann man das nicht später klären wenn man sich auf ein Konzept geinigt hat?
> ...


 
Mit kurzen Kettenstreben kann man insgesamt ganz andere stimmige Geometrien machen. Heißt nicht, dass man mit 435mm Kettenstrebe keine guten hinbekommt, aber ein sehr verspieltes, wendiges, spritziges und  tourentaugliches bike zu bauen ist mit kürzen einfach leichter. Und wenn ich von kurz rede, meine ich kurz: 420mm
Wir sind noch nicht bei der Geo dennoch kann man ja jetzt darüber reden, dass bestimmte Systeme kurze Kettenstreben verhindern.
Und nein, ich bin nicht der Meinung irgendein Hinterbausystem um jeden Preis. Gute Geometrien sind für mich sogar ausschlaggebender für ein gutes Bike als die Wahl des Hinterbausystems, da kann man viele sehr ordentlich bauen. Kann man anderer Meinung sein, das ist aber meine.


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag... nichts Neues, aber man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden








_ Aus Alu wäre die Herstellung teuer und schwer – die Serie wird deshalb aus Carbon gefertigt_


Ich frage mich warum die anderen den dämpfer so weit runter legen. wenn es dann nur noch in Carbon machbar ist?
ich glaube nicht dass beim IBC2 Carbon als Rahmenmaterial realistisch ist.

Müssen die Experten alles mal im linkage anschauen oder in was ähnlichem, ob das mit den vorschlägen hier so alles geht oder ob die winkel nicht total off sind.


----------



## Floh (16. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> inspiriert von dem konzept von @foreigner, aber mit dämpfer am oberrohr:



So jetzt das Oberrohr noch ein Stück tiefer an sitzrohr ansetzen und es passt.


----------



## tobsinger (16. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark  talking about design: 
hier noch eine firma wo offensichtlich grossen wert auf gute gestaltung der bikes wert gelegt wird und das wohl erfolgreich, auch wenn ich, wie schon erwähnt, von der funktion nicht so überzeugt bin. (ich meine nicht die X1 )








einzig das sattelrohr


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> So jetzt das Oberrohr noch ein Stück tiefer an sitzrohr ansetzen und es passt.


so? jezt ist alles auf einer linie..






oder noch tiefer?


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag... nichts Neues, aber man muss das Rad nicht immer neu erfinden



Siehe da, ein Pyga.

Zu BommelMasters Entwurf: Die unteren Lager bzw. Wippe ist bei SC doch genauso gelöst. Die Lager (Schrägrollenlager) sind aber gekapselt und damit ist es egal, welchem Beschuss sie ausgesetzt sind. Genau solche Lager schweben mir und doch auch einigen anderen hier vor. Das ganze dann noch mit Schmiernippeln versehen und die Lagerpflege reduziert sich auf gelegentliches Abdrücken. Selbst Dampfstrahler sollten dann keine Gefahr mehr darstellen....einfach öfter nachfetten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Die Schmiernippel sollten dann aber ne gängige Größe haben oder die passende Fettpresse gleich begelegt werden. Ich hab für die 2mm-Nippel an der BMA von meinem Kona Stab nirgendwo ne passende Presse gefunden.


----------



## yggr (16. Mai 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es das Burner schon ganz gut treffen würde ...so im Gesamten gesehen ... nicht nur vom Hinterbau. 650b, 140er Federweg, vorne bis 160mm, Super-Hinterbau, saubere Optik, niedrige Überstandshöhe, steiles Sitzrohr ... und das Wichtigste - es hat eine Flasche Platz.  Das trifft das Thema Trailbike schon ganz gut, finde ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein super Beispiel! Das Ding dann aber evtl. ohne DW-Geschwurbel mit Hauptrahmen ala LAST (Rundrohre) und fertig ist die Laube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr feines System. Würde mir so gefallen.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> so? jezt ist alles auf einer linie..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denke mal so war gemeint:





Ich weiß nicht warum, es ist ja gar nicht mal schlecht, aber ich konnte diesem System nie etwas abgewinnen. Das ist mir echt irgendwie zu langweilig.


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

Verstehe ich....ist Rose-Design. Irgendwie zu sehr Opel.


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

ist wirklich zu langweilig


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

letztes von mir zu dem "BM-Link":


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Verstehe ich....ist Rose-Design. Irgendwie zu sehr Opel.



Wie war das: "Umparken im Kopf" 

Oder doch lieber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sehr feines System. Würde mir so gefallen.


Wenn man das noch mit dem Dämpfer am OR hinbekommt.Die Sitzstrebe noch ein bisschen hochzieht?


----------



## melle89 (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> letztes von mir zu dem "BM-Link":


Meinst du das geht mit den unteren lager und dem tretlager? es sieht irgenwe sehr eng aus, auch von der breite her.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Das geht schon. Bischen was soll der Stefan ja auch zu tun bekommen


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn man das noch mit dem Dämpfer am OR hinbekommt.Die Sitzstrebe noch ein bisschen hochzieht?


Dämpfer geht auch ans oberrohr. Allerdings sehe das Ding in der Praxis eh ganz anders aus wegen dem Übersetzungsverhältnis. Das abgebildete dürfte Federweg nahe am Downhillbike haben.


----------



## johanus (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bin pro Flaschenhalter


----------



## Fury (16. Mai 2014)

Mal was einfaches...


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Mai 2014)

Und wieder so schön leicht mit Sattlrohrdurchbruch und zusätzlichem Dreckbeschuss des Dämpfers.


----------



## Fury (16. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und wieder so schön leicht mit Sattlrohrdurchbruch und zusätzlichem Dreckbeschuss des Dämpfers.


soll ich noch einen Fender einzeichnen? soll ich? soll ich?....


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Mai 2014)

Du meinst, das OR so weit runterziehen, dass garantiert kein Flaha mehr dran passt?


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Eine wirre Idee, die mich überkam...





Ein Pudel-liker Eingelenker mit stehendem, schwimmend gelagertem Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## Logic (16. Mai 2014)

Tötet es mit Feuer!!! 

dieses gefällt mir auch gut, und ein FH passt auch, welchen ich gerne hätte :>


foreigner schrieb:


> letztes von mir zu dem "BM-Link":


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

Das von tibo13 ist auf jeden Fall interessant. Nachteil ist nur dass man im Link erstmal sehr große Kräfte erzeugt.


----------



## retorix (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Eine wirre Idee, die mich überkam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaaaaa, hier mal weiter ansetzen! Super als erster Entwurf. 
Endlich mal was Simples Gutes - das ist ausbaufähig! Go on! 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## mahlefiz (16. Mai 2014)

nuja so schön kann ich das nicht...


----------



## Scheissenduro (16. Mai 2014)

kurze kettenstreben wären geil! so was um die 428 sollte ja bei dem federweg was in die richtung drin sein oder!?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Eine wirre Idee, die mich überkam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur mal angenommen, der Dämpfer ist am Anschlag...also federt nicht mehr. Da reißt die Brechstange (Schwinge) das Hauptlager aus dem Rahmen ...oder was anderes gibt nach.
Die Hebelkräfte bekommt man mit Leichtbau nicht in Griff.


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen, der Dämpfer ist am Anschlag...also federt nicht mehr. Da reißt die Brechstange (Schwinge) das Hauptlager aus dem Rahmen ...oder was anderes gibt nach.
> Die Hebelkräfte bekommt man mit Leichtbau nicht in Griff.



Das Giant Glory leitet die Last über den Dämpfer auch direkt in das Lager des unteren Maestro-Links ein. Das wird auch nicht durch das Unterrohr gestanzt. Und der Glory Rahmen ist mit einer der leichtesten Alu-DH-Rahmenam Markt. 

Hab nochmal eine Variation bei der der Link gezogen wird. Ist für so ein kleines Bauteil sicher günstiger auf Zug belastet zu werden.


----------



## minakima (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Eine wirre Idee, die mich überkam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so gut funktioniert. Allerdings bin ich ja kein Experte. Was mich grübeln lässt:
Der obere Punkt am dem der Dämpfer befestigt ist (an der Schwinge) bewegt sich auf einer Kreisbahn nach vorne unten, beim Einfedern baut der Dämpfer aber einen Druck nach oben im Selben Punkt auf. Führt das nicht zu Problemen, weil die Kräfte zumindest teilweise gegeneinander wirken? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Ist halt das Prinzip eines schwimmend gelagerten Dämpfers.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Das Giant Glory leitet die Last über den Dämpfer auch direkt in das Lager des unteren Maestro-Links ein. Das wird auch nicht durch das Unterrohr gestanzt. Und der Glory Rahmen ist mit einer der leichtesten Alu-DH-Rahmenam Markt.
> 
> Hab nochmal eine Variation bei der der Link gezogen wird. Ist für so ein kleines Bauteil sicher günstiger auf Zug belastet zu werden.


Beim Giant sind das ganz andere Hebelverhältnisse .....kann jetzt aber nicht weiter diskutieren weil ich zum Badminton muss...bineh schon wegen Euch zu spät dran.


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Beim Giant sind das ganz andere Hebelverhältnisse .....kann jetzt aber nicht weiter diskutieren weil ich zum Badminton muss...bineh schon wegen Euch zu spät dran.



Ok, hast Recht. Zug ist nicht gleich Druck. Würd mich trotzdem mal interessieren was die Chefs dazu sagen.


----------



## powjoke (16. Mai 2014)

Kein eigener Entwurf, aber mal ein Denkanstoß


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn man den Dämpfer so an das OR anbindet, hat man unterschiedliche Kennlinien mit jeder Rahmengröße. Besser andersrum, also 270 Grad Box an das Sitzrohr und Gegenlager ins untere Rahmendreieck. Dann muss das UR aber noch etwas geändert werden, damit der Ausgleichbehälter nicht anstößt.

Das OR wäre mir auch zu hoch.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2014)

Habe zwar keine Ahnung von Kinematik, aber als Trailbike kann ich mir sowas in der Art gut vorstellen, also was höher und länger, das Ding ist doch was kurz und niedrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (16. Mai 2014)

Ist kein starrer Drehpunkt wie beim Eingelenker. Der untere Drehpunkt sitzt nicht im Unterrohr, sondern an zwei Hebeln, und diese an einer durchgehenden, nadelgelagerten Achse, die im Unterrohr sitzt. 

Es ist (oder besser war) ein Hinterbausystem von Zonenschein und funktioniert meiner Meinung nach super. Das System gab es leider nicht für Bikes mit wenig Federweg und steilen Sitzwinkel.... 

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, ob man so was leicht bauen kann. Man bräuchte halt mal nen Werkstofftechniker, der beurteilen kann, ob ne Schwinge aus Carbon stabil zu fertigen ist und dabei zu einer deutlichen Gewichtsreduzierung führt.


----------



## pro-wheels (16. Mai 2014)

spricht mir aus der Seele



gedy schrieb:


> Irgendwann lerne ich auch noch das einbetten von links
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, je mehr ich mich für das ICB umschaue, desto mehr Lust bekomme ich auf ein Banshee Spitfire oder das Prime, was die Labertaschen hier an Bildern in dem Video zeigen ist in meinen Augen genau die Erfüllung meiner Wünsche


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

So, einmal noch in schön:


----------



## culoduro (16. Mai 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> spricht mir aus der Seele





gedy schrieb:


> Irgendwann lerne ich auch noch das einbetten von links
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, je mehr ich mich für das ICB umschaue, desto mehr Lust bekomme ich auf ein Banshee Spitfire oder das Prime, was die Labertaschen hier an Bildern in dem Video zeigen ist in meinen Augen genau die Erfüllung meiner Wünsche



Naja.... was die Jungs da erzählen, klingt eben nicht gerade spielerisch! 
"This bike is like Godzilla... laying waste to everything..."
Das Prime wird vom Hersteller auch vergleichbar dem Rune gehandelt, also stabiles Enduro und damit wie das Fanes oder ICB1. Nicht als spritziges trailbike...

Ich hab selber ein Banshee - geiles Fahrwerk, schöner Rahmen, ja. Aber für dieses Trailbike Konzept finde ich die Ausführung, gerade mit den flip chips, viel zu schwer. Das Prime wiegt ohne Dämpfer um die 3.4kg... 

(@gedy: deine Lust auf ein Banshee will ich Dir damit gar nicht nehmen! )


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2014)

hier stand blödsinn


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Ist kein starrer Drehpunkt wie beim Eingelenker. Der untere Drehpunkt sitzt nicht im Unterrohr, sondern an zwei Hebeln, und diese an einer durchgehenden, nadelgelagerten Achse, die im Unterrohr sitzt.
> 
> Es ist (oder besser war) ein Hinterbausystem von Zonenschein und funktioniert meiner Meinung nach super. Das System gab es leider nicht für Bikes mit wenig Federweg und steilen Sitzwinkel....
> 
> Die Frage ist natürlich auch, ob man so was leicht bauen kann. Man bräuchte halt mal nen Werkstofftechniker, der beurteilen kann, ob ne Schwinge aus Carbon stabil zu fertigen ist und dabei zu einer deutlichen Gewichtsreduzierung führt.


 

Noch besser fänd ich den Gedanken vom Cannondale Perp mit weniger Federweg mal aufzufassen. Hätte ich mir damals schon fast mal gekauft 
Würde das System mit wenig Federweg taugen???






G.


----------



## -N0bodY- (16. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ....................Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner anstatt eines Hauptlagers z.B. eine Blattfeder aus Stahl oder Carbon verwendet?



Wier wäre es denn damit:




Ein simpler Eingelenker der über eine Blattfeder gedämpft/gefedert? wird. Kein Dämpfer, sparrt auch noch enorm an Gewicht 
Einzig die Abstimmung des Fahrwerkes könnte eine größere Herrausforderung werden. Man könnte verschieden starke Federn anbieten oder mit dem Material spielen.
Und im Freien Rahmendreieck ist natürlich an jeder x-beliebigen Stelle Platz für einen FH 

Nur sonne Spinnerei... aber vielleicht hat sie ja Potential.


----------



## Logic (16. Mai 2014)

wird das nicht wippen wie sau, wenns nur ne feder ist?
oder bekommt man ne dämpfung über die materialeigenschaften hin?


----------



## hasardeur (16. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, federn und dämpfen sind aber unabhängige Dinge. Ohne Dämpfer wird das nix. Und da es meine Kenntnis nach keine Dämpfer ohne Feder gibt, fällt das. Konzept Blattfeder leider aus.


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, einmal noch in schön:



Schaut gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (16. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nun ja, federn und dämpfen sind aber unabhängige Dinge. Ohne Dämpfer wird das nix. Und da es meine Kenntnis nach keine Dämpfer ohne Feder gibt, fällt das. Konzept Blattfeder leider aus.



Nee das würde ich nicht so sehen. Wenn an einem Gelenk neben der Drehung auch noch eine Federkraft erzeugt wird, muss das Haupt-Element eben weniger Kraft aufbringen. Ist auch glaube ich weniger als Du so denkst, schliesslich ist der Hebel ziemlich lang zur Hinterachse also ist die Einwirkung an der Radachse gar nicht mal so groß.
Eine Blattfeder wäre relativ linear über den Weg. Man könnte also am Dämpferelement den Luftdruck reduzieren. Die Funktion des Dämpfers bleibt davon ja komplett unberührt, das ist ja nach wie vor der gleiche. In Summe ändert sich also - nichts. Die Summe der Federkräfte ist konstant, die Summe der Dämpferkräfte ebenfalls.

Gutes Beispiel aus dem Fahrzeugbau: An Querlenkern werden an den Drehpunkten aus Haltbarkeitsgründen Gummibuchsen verbaut, denn kein Kugellager würde diese Belastungen so lange aushalten unter den Bedingungen. Die sind knüppelhart, denn wenn sie weich wären würden sie ja das Handling versauen. Sie tragen also in Summe ganz ordentlich zum Federn der Achse bei, dämpfen aber kaum. Das was diese Elemente beitragen wird eben von der Hauptfeder weniger geleistet, sprich man macht die weicher.

Eine Blattfeder könnte in Querrichtung sehr steif sein, aber auf Biegung ziemlich weich. Könnte auch aus Carbon- oder Glasfaser sein. Wäre auch leicht zu tauschen. Und das lineare Federungsverhalten würde in Summe die Progression des Gesamtsystems verringern (ein lineares und ein progressives (Luftfeder) Element parallel ergibt ein weniger progressives Verhalten).
Ich fänds geil, vermute aber dass kein Rahmenbauer darauf Bock hat (also jetzt nicht der Jü, sondern die in Taiwan).
Macht man übrigens im Automobilbereich in Serie: Blattfedern aus Glasfaser-PU Harz:


----------



## SCM (16. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Noch besser fänd ich den Gedanken vom Cannondale Perp mit weniger Federweg mal aufzufassen. Hätte ich mir damals schon fast mal gekauft
> Würde das System mit wenig Federweg taugen???
> 
> 
> ...



Ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich sage, dass das Perp das schlechteste Rad war, das ich je besessen habe:
- Stelzig bis zum geht nicht mehr, Tretlager in Bauchnabelhöhe
- ich kann normalerweise mit geschlossenen Augen im Manual nach Hause rollen - das Perp war nur mit nem Kran aufs Hinterrad zu bewegen.
- ultrakomische Gewichtsverteilung, die die Karre für mich völlig unkontrolierbar gemacht hat
- so kurz, dass ich im Sitzen mit den Knien am Lenker gehangen habe
- die gefühlt längsten Kettenstreben, die ich je gefahren bin.

Sagt natürlich nichts über das System an sich aus, aber ich verbinde nichts Positives mit dem Frankensteingerüst.

Ich hatte die Karre drei Wochen, danach hieß es: Verkaufen oder aufhören mit dem Biken.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, einmal noch in schön:


Ich seh da keinen großen Unterschied zum BMC Trailfox.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (16. Mai 2014)

Hier sollte jetzt Schluss sein.
Viele Köche verderben mit ihrem Halbwissen den Brei !
Am besten man lässt Alutech den Bock selbst zu 100 % zusammenwürfeln.
Ist besser so für das Ergebnis.....siehe ICB 0.1
Da kam letztendlich auch nix gescheites bei raus.
Rahmen viel zu schwer,Geomtrie total verhunzt und nur für Abfahrtsverliebte zu gebrauchen.Und ja..ich hatte (leider) eines.


----------



## Floh (16. Mai 2014)

Och ein paar Seiten sollten schon noch drin sein! Aber die Diskussion braucht Struktur. Da stimme ich voll zu. Ich sehe aber schon einen gewissen Trend in den Entwürfen. Stehender oder liegender Dämpfer ist noch nicht ausdiskutiert, aber Hauptrahmen und Schwingen haben sich schon aneinander angenähert...?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (16. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich sage, dass das Perp das schlechteste Rad war, das ich je besessen habe:
> - Stelzig bis zum geht nicht mehr, Tretlager in Bauchnabelhöhe
> - ich kann normalerweise mit geschlossenen Augen im Manual nach Hause rollen - das Perp war nur mit nem Kran aufs Hinterrad zu bewegen.
> - ultrakomische Gewichtsverteilung, die die Karre für mich völlig unkontrolierbar gemacht hat
> ...




Kann es sein das du nicht so gut Fahrrad fahren kannst ?
Üben..üben..üben.
Dann klappts evtl


----------



## nuts (16. Mai 2014)

Hey, schade das du mit Deinem Icb01 nicht zufrieden bist. Mit was für einem Rad bist du denn heute glücklicher?


----------



## Piefke (16. Mai 2014)

Warum so komplizierte Konstruktionen wenn es am Ende nur ein Eingelenker wird.


----------



## natan (16. Mai 2014)

ich träum ja immernoch vom Carbonhinterbau mit dem bisschen Flex, den man braucht, um ein Gelenk wegzulassen ...
(prinzip abgestützter Eingelenker - Hauptlager sieht man hier etwas schlecht, ist aber vorhanden)
kombiniert mit diesem System, welches ja schon kürzlich gezeigt wurde,
ich behaupte so kann man ein sensationell leichten Rahmen bauen (+ gerade und runde Rohre - sind in dieser Hinsicht auch unschlagbar)
bei hoher Steifigkeit und - das ist mir wichtig - cleaner Optik
ich hab im 3d Program rumgespielt - was bei diesem Konzept richtig Spaß macht, ist wie schön dezent man die Wippe schmutzgeschützt
unterbringen kann - zwischen den Streben und möglicherweise komplett verdeckt (hintere Lager)
Die Streben zum Dämpferauge zusammenzuführen ist auch kein Problem. Diese Detailarbeit macht es dann erst zu einer richtig aufgeräumten und eigenständigen "Kiste". Lohnt aber wohl erstmal nicht da weiter zu machen (?)

Beim Dämpferhub kommt man allerdings eher so auf +/- 40mm. Kinematiktechnisch ist da noch nix optimiert

Das mit den vertikal leicht biegsamen Sitzstreben ist kein Hexenwerk. Gebt das in Taiwan in Auftrag und die machen das.
Und es hält. Jede Rennradgabel kann das. Ich weiß, Carbon ist eigentlich längst abgewählt...
Man fürchtet die Formenbaukosten. 
Bei Alugroßserie hat man allerdings auch Formkosten: für mindestens 4 aufwändige Schmiedeteile, oder zB. auch Customstreben.
Konzept wäre natürlich auch in Alu mit Gelenk oben, oder Splitpivot oder gar Horstlink denkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kashamaruch (16. Mai 2014)

So, hier sind mal meine ersten Beiträge:





Weshalb bei einem Eingelenker eine komplizierte Dämpferanlenkung über mehrere Gelenke, wenn es auch viel einfacher und daher leichter geht? Das Hauptlager sollte sehr groß und die Konstruktion steif ausgeführt sein. Die Dämpfer-Anlenkung stelle ich mir wie bei einem Kona Process vor.






Hier wird der Dämpfer des Eingelenkers über kurze Hebel angelenkt,die zusätzlich noch Steifigkeit bringen sollen. 





oder das Ganze als VPP-Hinterbau (nennt man das so?). Bei den Winkeln der Wippen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das so richtig/sinnvoll ist.


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Drehpunkte auf den passenden Federweg gebracht und ein sexy Carbon-Hinterteil verpasst...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Hier sollte jetzt Schluss sein.
> Viele Köche verderben mit ihrem Halbwissen den Brei !
> Am besten man lässt Alutech den Bock selbst zu 100 % zusammenwürfeln.
> Ist besser so für das Ergebnis.....siehe ICB 0.1
> ...


Sorry Kerosin, du bist einer der wenigen Fälle denen das ICB 1.0 nicht gefallen hat. Das kann ich schon verstehen, es ist halt etwas extrem geworden, und damit konnten sich die meisten ICB-Fahrer gut anfreunden. Dir sei deine Meinung, dass es DIR nicht gefällt, absolut gegönnt. Nur musst du deshalb, überall wo du es irgendwie anbringen kannst, schreiben dass das Bike deswegen allgemein großer Mist ist und komplett nix taugt? Findest du das nicht etwas übertrieben? 
Naja, immerhin hast du es ja wenigstens mal gefahren


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Drehpunkte auf den passenden Federweg gebracht und ein sexy Carbon-Hinterteil verpasst...


 Puh - funktioniert das? Ich seh da grad den Hinterbau ums Hauptlager zusammenklappen und den Dämpfer nicht einfedern. Wenn du evtl. die Konstruktion noch im eingefedertem Zustand zeigen könntest? 

Abgesehen davon, der Zugang zu Einstellhebeln und Luft wird leider eingeschränkt.


----------



## tibo13 (16. Mai 2014)

Och, ich denk von oben/vorne kann man bestimmt noch genug "fummeln" 

So schauts eingefedert aus...


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Mai 2014)

Danke - hatte die zweite Lagerung am Unterrohr übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Och, ich denk von oben/vorne kann man bestimmt noch genug "fummeln"
> 
> So schauts eingefedert aus...


Hi,
hab herzlich wenig Ahnung von Hinterbaukinematik, aber wirken bei dem Entwurf nicht enorme Kräfte auf die kleine Wippe? Besonders die untere, gerade Strebe müsste da doch sehr massiv ausgeführt werden?
edit: ok, sehe grade, daß die wippe vom dämpfer nach oben gezogen wird. daher wohl kein problem ...

Ansonsten: sehr interessante und konstruktiv geführte Diskussion! Leider viel zu selten im ICB ...


----------



## warp4 (17. Mai 2014)

@natan: schöner Entwurf ! 
Ob es mit der Kinematik funktioniert kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Schlichtheit spricht mich an.
Und eine USD Gabel wäre auf jeden Fall ein "Hingucker" 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## SCM (17. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ist besser so für das Ergebnis.....siehe ICB 0.1
> Da kam letztendlich auch nix gescheites bei raus.
> Rahmen viel zu schwer,Geomtrie total verhunzt und nur für Abfahrtsverliebte zu gebrauchen.Und ja..ich hatte (leider) eines.



Kann es sein das du nicht so gut Fahrrad fahren kannst ?
Üben..üben..üben.
Dann klappts evtl


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du nicht so gut Fahrrad fahren kannst ?
> Üben..üben..üben.
> Dann klappts evtl



Ja,kann ich nicht wirklich gut.
Üben hilft nicht so viel.
Glaub nicht das es nochmal klappt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Hier sollte jetzt Schluss sein.
> Viele Köche verderben mit ihrem Halbwissen den Brei !
> Am besten man lässt Alutech den Bock selbst zu 100 % zusammenwürfeln.
> Ist besser so für das Ergebnis.....siehe ICB 0.1
> ...


Das ist deine persönliche Meinung....kann man aber etwas netter formulieren.
Eine genauere Beschreibung der Fahreigenschaften wär aufschlussreicher gewesen. z.B.---bin bergauf immer übers Hinterrad abgeworfen worden---schaukelte sich auf----oder was weiß ich noch?
Was hättest du dir gewünscht...außer leichter?
Muss kein riesen Text werden, Stichpunkte mit kurzer Erläuterung reicht.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Drehpunkte auf den passenden Federweg gebracht und ein sexy Carbon-Hinterteil verpasst...


Das wird aber das größte Tretlagergehäuse der Fahrradgeschichte..
Wäre sinnvoller den Schwingendrehpunkt in das Dreieck Sitzrohr-Unterrohr-Kurbel zu legen.
Bei Deiner Lösung müsste man die Schwingenlageraufnahme massiv und schwer gestalten.
Die Schwinge wird ansonsten nicht sehr verwindungssteif sein.


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Das wird aber das größte Tretlagergehäuse der Fahrradgeschichte..
> Wäre sinnvoller den Schwingendrehpunkt in das Dreieck Sitzrohr-Unterrohr-Kurbel zu legen.
> Bei Deiner Lösung müsste man die Schwingenlageraufnahme massiv und schwer gestalten.
> Die Schwinge wird ansonsten nicht sehr verwindungssteif sein.



Das Tretlagergehäuse wird nicht größer als bei anderen Rädern auch. Oder haben Orange Alpine, Alutech Pudel, Santa Cruz Bullit o.ä. übergroße Tretagerbereiche. Ich denke nicht. Den Schwingendrehpunkt setzt man vorrangig nach optimaler Hinterbaufunktion. Im direkten Schnittpunkt von Sitz-/Unterrohr und Innenlagergehäuse sitzt dieser nicht, sondern eher vor dem Innenlager und auf Kettenblatthöhe. Das man das Hauptlager größer und stabiler dimensionieren muss, um die entstehdenden Lasten aufzunehmen, ist klar. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit ergibt sich zudem aber auch zu einem großen Teil aus der Konstruktion der Schwinge.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (17. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich habe mich nun auch Einmal an einem Entwurf versucht (ich hoffe man kann es erkennen), wenn es euch gefällt könnte ich mich auch an einer digitalen Version probieren.


 
Ich würde dann aber versuchen das Oberrohr und die Kettenstreben eine "Linie" bilden


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Och, ich denk von oben/vorne kann man bestimmt noch genug "fummeln"
> 
> So schauts eingefedert aus...


Ähnlich wie bei deinem anderen Entwurf stimmen die Hebelverhältnisse nicht.
Der Abstand von Hauptschwingenlager und Anlenkhebellager an der Wippe sind ~ 8cm, dem gegenüber steht ein Hebel von ~60cm an der HR-Achse.
Die da auftretenden Kräfte fängt man mit Leichtbau wahrscheinlich nicht ab, denke ich .
Ist aber nur mein Gefühl, ein Statiker kann das besser beurteilen.


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

Die Hebelverhältnisse stimmen. Das Größenverhältnis zwischen Hauptschwinge und Wippe/Link ist bei anderen Herstellen (bspw. Evil Uprising, Commencal Meta, etc.) nicht großartig anders. Welche Kräfte daraus resultieren (und damit auch die Konstruktionsart) ist, wie Du selbst zugegeben hast, erst noch zu prüfen.

Hab das Ganze nochmal ohne schwimmenden Dämpfer konstruiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Die Hebelverhältnisse stimmen. Das Größenverhältnis zwischen Hauptschwinge und Wippe/Link ist bei anderen Herstellen (bspw. Evil Uprising, Commencal Meta, etc.) nicht großartig anders. Welche Kräfte daraus resultieren (und damit auch die Konstruktionsart) ist, wie Du selbst zugegeben hast, erst noch zu prüfen.
> 
> Hab das Ganze nochmal ohne schwimmenden Dämpfer konstruiert...


So sieht es gut aus. Fleißig, fleißig


----------



## 9bikerider9 (17. Mai 2014)

Hier ist mein 2.Entwurf:


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Sowas, nur leichter könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Wenig gefederte Masse, pflegeleichter Antrieb und ein paar Gänge mehr ...wird aber vermutlich den angestrebten Verkaufspreis sprengen.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Mai 2014)

@tibo13

ich will dir ungern deine illusionen nehmen, aber:

die lange schwinge wird nicht sehr steif sein, es wird bei dem design mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr keine Möglichkeit geben, eine zwischenstrebe zwischen den Hinterbaustreben zu verbauen.

Desweiteren hat der weit nach vorn verlegte Drehpunkt  auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ERHEBLICHEN pedalrückschlag, das ist leider unfahrbar,

2 Grundsätzliche Dinge:

1. WENN Eingelenker, abgestützt oder nicht - muss der Drehpunkt zwangsweise auf der Höhe zwischen 22 und 36er Kettenblatt positioniert sein( ungefähr), um die ANtriebseffekte klein zu halten. Ein klein bisschen nach vorne ist ok, wird aber schnell kritisch, weil die Raderhebungskurve und die Kurve, die die kette um den Ritzeleingriffspunkt macht zu stark auseinander gehen -> was in starkem Pedalrückschlag merkbar wird.

2. ein abgestützer Eingelenker hat EXAKT GENAUSOVIELE Lager und Teile wie ein 4 Gelenker oder VPP.
Ich finde die Vorteile eines reinen Eingelenkers durchaus gut - wenig stress, easy going usw.  Es wird aber designtechnisch eine Herausforderung damit ein dem Zeitgeist entsprechend "cooles" Bike zu bauen.

Aber wenn man nun schon die 4 Gelenker verbaut - warum dann nicht gleich eine 4 Gelenkskette?
Angenommen die Unterschiede in der Antriebsneutralität sind vernachlässigbar - hat man immer noch den Vorteil, dass man die Bremse abstützt, und das Bremsstempeln zu minimieren.

Warum einige hier von "Einfach" und abgestützer Eingelenker sprechen - ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Gelenkanzahl ist die gleiche, man hat nur nicht die Möglichkeiten der Bauteilanzahl ausgeschöpft - sondern bleibt in der Mitte stehen.... und dann hat man auch noch das Gefühl von "simple"

versteh ich nicht....


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @tibo13
> 
> ich will dir ungern deine illusionen nehmen, aber:
> 
> ...



Haben andere Eingelenker mit großer Schwinge auch nicht und sind sicher dennoch ausreichend steif. Die Schwingenform lässt sich dahingehend ja noch anpassen/optimieren. Und was den Hauptdrehpunkt angeht, der ist ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt und lässt sich auch dementsprechend verschieben. Wieder der Hinweis, dass sind alles "Skizzen", die lediglich das Funktionsprinzip erläutern sollen. "Versuch macht kluch" 

btw. Ich habe keine Illusionen. Lediglich fixe (und teilweise wirre) Ideen, die ich aber genauso gut ganz schnell wieder verwerfen kann. Von daher gibt es da nichts wegzunehmen.


----------



## Logic (17. Mai 2014)

Wäre soetwas möglich? Oder liegen die Patente für das System bei Centurion?
War damals recht angetan von dem Bike.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Haben andere Eingelenker mit großer Schwinge auch nicht und sind sicher dennoch ausreichend steif. Die Schwingenform lässt sich dahingehend ja noch anpassen/optimieren. Und was den Hauptdrehpunkt angeht, der ist ja auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt und lässt sich auch dementsprechend verschieben. Wieder der Hinweis, dass sind alles "Skizzen", die lediglich das Funktionsprinzip erläutern sollen. "Versuch macht kluch"
> 
> btw. Ich habe keine Illusionen. Lediglich fixe (und teilweise wirre) Ideen, die ich aber genauso gut ganz schnell wieder verwerfen kann. Von daher gibt es da nichts wegzunehmen.


Genau so geht es mir ....nur erschwerend ist für mich meine langsame Tippgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @tibo13
> 
> ich will dir ungern deine illusionen nehmen, aber:
> 
> ...



Bei (abgestützten) eingelenker wird aber meist nur die eine strebe mit den radführungskräften belastet und nicht mehrer streben und lager. Wenn man dann diese strebe, mit der designfreiheit von carbonteilen, konstruiert, hat man einen sehr leichten und steifen hinterbau. Die anderen hebel dienen ja nur der anpassung der kennlinie, wenns direkt nicht klappt und sollten in der regel nur druck/zugkräfte übertragen.


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich seh da keinen großen Unterschied zum BMC Trailfox.



Da ist aber eins sehr deutlicher! BMC arbeitet nach dem Prinzip wie viele DW-Links (Ironhorse, Pivot) oder den Giant. Dabei drehen sich beide Wippen nach oben, also im Uhrzeigersinn. Bei dem von mir (bzw. System von BommelMaster) dreht sich der untere Link in die andere Richtung, also nach hinten (linksherum). Über die Vorteile des Systems kannst du auf Seite 14 und folgende Nachlesen. Prinzip ist das gleiche, nur der Dämpfer unter anderem aus Platzgründen anders angelenkt. Hier der Beitrag von BommelMaster dazu:
ICB 2.0 powered by Alutech - Ideenwettbewerb Hinterbau-Kinematik



Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du nicht so gut Fahrrad fahren kannst ?
> Üben..üben..üben.
> Dann klappts evtl



Leute die eh nichts positives Beitragen wollen, bzw. andere Leute dissen wollen können sich gerne - ich sag´s mal vorsichtig - "dem Thread fern bleiben". Kenne das Perp im übrigen auch und kann SCM nur voll und ganz recht geben.
Im übrigen gibt es sehr viele Leute die mit ihrem ICB 01 seeehhr zufrieden sind. 98% der Probleme mit ICB kamen von der Fertigung etc. bei Carver. Das Forum hat - und da sind sicher genug andere auch der Meinung - ein sehr gutes Rad auf die Beine gestellt. Natürlich lernt man auch daraus und kann Dinge noch besser machen, aber dafür gibt es jetzt ja die Chance.
Wenn du dein Rad an deinen Wünschen und Einsatzbereich vorbei kaufst (und wenn das Speci jetzt deins ist, mit dem du zufrieden bist, dann hast du das) dann ist es doch deine eigene Schuld. Dass das Ergebnis vom ICB 01 mit einem sehr satten 170mm Enduro mit langer, flacher Geo sehr abfahrtsorientiert ist, war doch klar. Das einzige was nicht gestimmt hat war, dass es am ersten festgelegten Einsatzbereich vorbei leicht vorbei ging. Aber die, die dauerhaft mitgearbeitet haben, wollten halt etwas anderes. Und es ist legitim im Projektverlauf alte Vorstellungen auch über Bord zu werfen, solange es stimmig ist. Und das war es am Ende.



tibo13 schrieb:


> Die Hebelverhältnisse stimmen. Das Größenverhältnis zwischen Hauptschwinge und Wippe/Link ist bei anderen Herstellen (bspw. Evil Uprising, Commencal Meta, etc.) nicht großartig anders. Welche Kräfte daraus resultieren (und damit auch die Konstruktionsart) ist, wie Du selbst zugegeben hast, erst noch zu prüfen.
> 
> Hab das Ganze nochmal ohne schwimmenden Dämpfer konstruiert...



BommelMaster war schneller. Eingelenker mit vorne liegendem Drehpunkt fällt für mich auch aus. Und oben schon gar nicht. Pedalrückschlag und zu starkes "Herausziehen" durch Kettenzug, das gibt auch noch ordentlich Wippen. Dazu ist das erste Übersetzungsverhältnis deiner ersten Anlenkung auf den kleinen Zughebel bei locker 1/6. Da gehen riesen Kräfte ein, die du danach durch die zweite Übersetzung dann wieder auf die Dämpferübersetzung minimierst. Das macht keinen Sinn, bzw. riesen Lagerkräfte.
Und das ist bei Commencal, Evil und Co. dann sehr wohl anders.
Außerdem bin ich auch inzwischen der Ansicht: Wenn viele Lager, dann kein abgetützert Eingelenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Das Tretlagergehäuse wird nicht größer als bei anderen Rädern auch. Oder haben Orange Alpine, Alutech Pudel, Santa Cruz Bullit o.ä. übergroße Tretagerbereiche. Ich denke nicht. Den Schwingendrehpunkt setzt man vorrangig nach optimaler Hinterbaufunktion. Im direkten Schnittpunkt von Sitz-/Unterrohr und Innenlagergehäuse sitzt dieser nicht, sondern eher vor dem Innenlager und auf Kettenblatthöhe. Das man das Hauptlager größer und stabiler dimensionieren muss, um die entstehdenden Lasten aufzunehmen, ist klar. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit ergibt sich zudem aber auch zu einem großen Teil aus der Konstruktion der Schwinge.


Soweit vorne am Unterrohr ist dieses normalerweise recht dünn. Das würde bei deiner Lösung nicht gehen. Man muss hier eine recht massive Aufnahme schaffen. Somit wird der Rahmen unnütz schwer, bzw. Wachsweich.
Leichte und steife Rahmen haben die Schwingenlagerung am sowieso massiven Tretlagergehäuse.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. Mai 2014)

Dont feed the troll. Der kerosin proviziert halt immer wieder gerne. Einfach ignorieren.

Ich finde diese eingelenker ehrlich gesagt optisch nicht so ansprechend. Ich les jetzt mal die bachelorarbeit weiter um mehr davon zu verstehen


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Soweit vorne am Unterrohr ist dieses normalerweise recht dünn. Das würde bei deiner Lösung nicht gehen. Man muss hier eine recht massive Aufnahme schaffen. Somit wird der Rahmen unnütz schwer, bzw. Wachsweich.
> Leichte und steife Rahmen haben die Schwingenlagerung am sowieso massiven Tretlagergehäuse.



Ich verweise nochmals auf die von mir genannten Hersteller/Modelle. Diese sind weder für ihre Kategorie auffällig schwer, noch "wachsweich". Fräs- oder Schmiedeteil mit Aufnahme für Schwinge und Wippe an entsprechender Stelle ins Unterrohr eingeschweißt "und gut is". Das Mehrgewicht für das Teil plus Schweißnaht dürfte sich in Grenzen halten und fällt zudem kaum ins Gewicht, da zentral im Rahmen angeordnet.

Da finde ich die Bedenken von foreigner bezüglich der auftretenden Lagerkräfte schon nachvollziehbarer. Müsste halt von kompetenter Seite geprüft werden.


----------



## Rafterman86 (17. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, einmal noch in schön:



gekauft, gefällt mir bisher mit am besten!  FH-fraktion is glücklich, schaut gut aus und mal was anderes als Horstlink.


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

Umwerfer könnte kniffelig werden. Aber ansonsten das Konzept mit den wenigsten "Knackpunkten".


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

wenn man will, geht auch das, allerdings will ich ja nichtmal einen.
So schön clean könnte es nämlich umgesetzt werden:





Carbonhinterbau wäre schon extrem schick bei dem System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Nochmal etwas überarbeitet........wann werden die einzelnen Vorschläge diskutiert? Steht da schon ein Termin?
Man könnte auch eine kleine Wippe vorm Dämpfer einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Ich verweise nochmals auf die von mir genannten Hersteller/Modelle. Diese sind weder für ihre Kategorie auffällig schwer, noch "wachsweich". Fräs- oder Schmiedeteil mit Aufnahme für Schwinge und Wippe an entsprechender Stelle ins Unterrohr eingeschweißt "und gut is". Das Mehrgewicht für das Teil plus Schweißnaht dürfte sich in Grenzen halten und fällt zudem kaum ins Gewicht, da zentral im Rahmen angeordnet.
> 
> Da finde ich die Bedenken von foreigner bezüglich der auftretenden Lagerkräfte schon nachvollziehbarer. Müsste halt von kompetenter Seite geprüft werden.


Naja, der Pudel wiegt nackt knappe 4kg. Das Orange ist auch nicht leichter.
Denke bei einem Trailbike, das ja spielerisch bewegt werden soll, müsste eine 2 vorne stehen


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas überarbeitet........wann werden die einzelnen Vorschläge diskutiert? Steht da schon ein Termin?
> Man könnte auch eine kleine Wippe vorm Dämpfer einbauen.



Das ist extrem degressiv. Wird sich wirklich nicht schön fahren. Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und Hauptlager schon ausgefedert weit über 90°


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist extrem degressiv. Wird sich wirklich nicht schön fahren. Winkel zwischen Dämpfer und Hauptlager schon ausgefedert weit über 90°


Ich wollte vermeiden, das noch zusätzliche Lager für Wippe dazukommen und an das Unterrohr will ich nicht. Es soll so wenig wie möglich gelagert sein.
Man könnte das Oberrohr  bis zum ersten Dämpferlager steiler abfallen lassen...da wird der Winkel besser.


Im ersten Versuch hatte ich noch Wippen angedeutet. Die Anordnung ist aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## foreigner (17. Mai 2014)

Das ist halt das Problem: Einen reinen Eingelenker mit passendem Federweg und leichter Progression wirst du ohne Dämpferverlängerung ans Oberrohr nicht hinbekommen und da auch nur mit Mühe.
Der Entwurf jetzt mit der Wippe hat halt genauso viele Lager wie ein Viergelenker, DW, VPP, ... . Da hat BommelMaster ja auch mit recht gemeint, ob es dann nicht besser ist auf ein solches System zu gehen, da ist in Sachen Antriebsneutralität auch unabhängiger von der Kettenblattgröße mehr drin.


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

In der Kaffeepause noch eine kleine Variation gebastelt...





Hauptdrehpunkt jetzt auf Höhe eines 32er Kettenblattes und der Wippendrehpunkt ist fanes-like ans Sitzrohr gewandert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Das Problem bei den Viergelenkern für mich ist, das schon so viele gut funktionierende unterwegs sind.
Ich will einen Eingelenker , und wie du geschrieben hast:  "*und da auch nur mit Mühe" ....* also strengt euch an! 
Im Detail blicke ich da eh nicht durch. Ich stelle mir nur die Vorteile hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit / Preis / Pflegeleicht vor.


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> In der Kaffeepause noch eine kleine Variation gebastelt...


ich finde die variante mit dem schwimmenden Dämpfer am besten. also die:



und wenn man zb.einen monarch verwendet kommt man auch an alle Einstellungen.
Vor allem hat man da keine Probleme mit dreck - da kann man richtig Reifenfreiheit rausholen.

bei der letzten Variante wirds sicher eng zwischen Reifen und Aufnahme.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nochmal etwas überarbeitet........wann werden die einzelnen Vorschläge diskutiert? Steht da schon ein Termin?
> Man könnte auch eine kleine Wippe vorm Dämpfer einbauen.



Schutblechartige Verbindung - aber wofür? Im Zweifel bleibt doch nur der Dreck drin kleben. Es wird dann am Sitzrohr kleben, glaube aber nicht das es bis zum Tretlager kommt.

Das Sitzrohr könnte gerader sein, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Neuer Versuch mit Dämpfer auf Zug  ...ich will euch aber nicht nerven.
Den Anlenkungsstummel für den Dämpfer an der Schwinge kann in Länge und Richtung angepasst werden.
Ist der Entwurf von der Progessivität besser und gibt es Dämpfer auf Zug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Schutblechartige Verbindung - aber wofür? Im Zweifel bleibt doch nur der Dreck drin kleben. Es wird dann am Sitzrohr kleben, glaube aber nicht das es bis zum Tretlager kommt.
> 
> Das Sitzrohr könnte gerader sein, oder?


Ich dachte, da man eine Versteifung braucht...dann gleich nützlich.
Beim Sitzrohr bin ich nur so im Bogen gegangen damit das Rad noch federn kann...das müsste über die Länge der Schwinge angepasst werden (macht nur mein Ausdruck nicht mit )


----------



## Platzhoersch (17. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


>


 Nett. Bin auch Freund von coolen Kinematiken (fahre TYEE). Aber jetzt stellt euch mal ganz kurz vor, was mit der Kettenlinie beim Einfedern passiert...


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2014)

Jippey jey jo. Bis Dienstag vormittag kann über das Lastenheft abgestimmt werden. Und zwar hier.  Fehl-Abstimmungen werden erst hinterher aussortiert, also achtet gut drauf, nicht versehentlich mehrmals das selbe Attribut anzuklicken...

Schönen Samstag Abend allerseits!


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. Mai 2014)

Und abgestimmt


----------



## tibo13 (17. Mai 2014)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Nett. Bin auch Freund von coolen Kinematiken (fahre TYEE). Aber jetzt stellt euch mal ganz kurz vor, was mit der Kettenlinie beim Einfedern passiert...



Mit der Kettenlinie passiert gar nichts. Du meinst sicher die Kettenlängung. So wie es auf dem Bild momentan dargestellt ist, sind es lt. Linkage 23,2mm.

Aber jetzt stell Dir mal vor, dass man die Drehpunkte noch verschieben kann. Ich sags nochmal. Das sind nur Skizzen, die ein Prinzip darstellen, nicht eine fertige Lösung.


----------



## kashamaruch (17. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem: Einen reinen Eingelenker mit passendem Federweg und leichter Progression wirst du ohne Dämpferverlängerung ans Oberrohr nicht hinbekommen und da auch nur mit Mühe.
> Der Entwurf jetzt mit der Wippe hat halt genauso viele Lager wie ein Viergelenker, DW, VPP, ... . Da hat BommelMaster ja auch mit recht gemeint, ob es dann nicht besser ist auf ein solches System zu gehen, da ist in Sachen Antriebsneutralität auch unabhängiger von der Kettenblattgröße mehr drin.



Ich habe mich nochmal an einem Eingelenker versucht und denke, dass dieser Ansatz nicht schlecht ist und auch optisch was hermacht: 





Der Drehpunkt sitzt nun nicht zu weit vorne, sondern über dem Tretlager und daher ist die Kettenstrebe nicht zu lang und die Raderhebung ist mehr nach hinten gerichtet. Der Hinterbau könnte so wie in der Zeichnung zu wenig Federweg haben, was sich jedoch mit einer tieferen Anlenkung oder längerem Dämpfer noch verändern lässt. Durch den Winkel der Dämpferanlenkung ist denke ich genügend Progression gegeben. Im Gegensatz zu einem VPP-Viergelenker ließe sich so ein Eingelenker sicher viel günstiger herstellen (vielleicht könnte ich ihn mir dann sogar leisten ;-) und wer unbedingt eine Trinkflasche will, soll sie oben auf dem Oberrohr anbringen oder in das vordere Rahmendreieck klemmen


----------



## pfiff (17. Mai 2014)

Natürlich gibt es Eingelenker, die ne niedrige drei vorm Komma haben. Aber ich bin völlig bei dir. Ziel muss unbedingt ne 2,... kg sein. Und zwar mit Dämpfer. 

Die Frage ist, ob dies mit nem Eingelenker machbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nochmal an einem Eingelenker versucht und denke, dass dieser Ansatz nicht schlecht ist und auch optisch was hermacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fummle ja auch schon eine Weile an meinem Eingelenker rum. Meine Überlegung, warum das Hauptlager nicht im Bereich des Kettenblattes liegen soll, ist das man es davor oder drüber breiter bauen kann und somit eine bessere Abstützung erhält.


----------



## Floh (17. Mai 2014)

Der Entwurf von foreigner gefällt mir optisch bisher am Besten. Ich fände es gut wenn alle ihre Entwürfe auch mal maximal eingefedert zeigen. Bei einigen Entwürfen bezweifle ich dass da das Hinterrad nicht am Sitzrohr streift.
Für mich übrigens auch ein Argument pro Horstlink oder vpp, da die Raderhebungskurve da mehr Möglichkeiten bietet oder sehe ich das falsch?
Schwingendrehpunkt weit vor dem Tretlager sollten wir ganz schnell vergessen. Malt euch das mal eingefedert auf und ihr werdet erkennen was BommelMaster meint. Der Hebel der Kette auf die Federung wird dabei enorm. Das ist 80ies Style. Gibt Gründe warum man das bei Mitternacht mit einem Pflock durch das Herz begraben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (17. Mai 2014)

Hab meine Mildsau (Zeichnung siehe Seite 15) nochmal in Linkage konstruiert, dürfte gut funktionieren. Die Raderhebungskurve sieht man links. Die Vorteile dieses Konzeptes sind meiner Meinung nach:
- geringes Gewicht durch einfachen Aufbau
- Platz für dicke Reifen UND kurze Kettenstreben!
- breitest mögliche Abstützung des Hinterbaus, dadurch gute Steifigkeit
- Platz für einen Flaschenhalter
- gute Erreichbarkeit des Dämpfers, geschlossenes Rahmendreieck...
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch, bitte um Kommentare!
Viele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## Floh (17. Mai 2014)

Das wäre jetzt so ein Entwurf bei dem ich den Freigang am Sitzrohr bezweifeln würde. Ansonsten: unkonventionell aber interessant!


----------



## jirkat (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo, habe versucht mein Konzept schöner darzustellen. Leider ist es ziemlich pixelig geworden.


----------



## kashamaruch (18. Mai 2014)

Damit die ganze Arbeit gerade nicht umsonst war, poste ich hier noch meine Ergebnisse, die mir das Linkage-Programm geliefert hat: 




Das Sitzrohr musste ich etwas nach vorne versetzen, damit der Reifen nicht anstößt. Das Unterrohr musste ich etwas absenken, damit der Dämpfer genügend Platz hat. Aber nun sollte alles funktionieren. Die Kettenstreben haben 430mm, Federweg 120mm, Reifen 650b und ganze 2,5". Hier ist das Bike im eingefederten Zustand:


----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2014)

Was heißt ganze 2,5"? Ich würde da ne ordentliche Sicherheitsreserve einplanen, damit´s kein Gemeckere gibt, dass ne 2,4er RubberQueen auf ner 17mm Felge am Sitzrohr anstößt.


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2014)

Hab den Eingelenker-Gedanken nochmal aufgegriffen. Fand Morewood und Orange schon immer interessant, aber optisch nicht 100% überzeugend und hab deshalb mal ein Design entworfen, dass mir gefallen würde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (18. Mai 2014)

Da fehlt die kettenumlenkung nach oben noch.


----------



## freeranger (18. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Hallo, habe versucht mein Konzept schöner darzustellen. Leider ist es ziemlich pixelig geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 293620



Hi, würde mir gut gefallen, der Entwurf verletzt aber soviel ich verstehe ein Santa Cruz Patent, es handelt sich nämlich um ein VPP Design.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ...
> 1. WENN Eingelenker, abgestützt oder nicht - muss der Drehpunkt zwangsweise auf der Höhe zwischen 22 und 36er Kettenblatt positioniert sein( ungefähr), um die Antriebseffekte klein zu halten. Ein klein bisschen nach vorne ist ok, wird aber schnell kritisch, weil die Raderhebungskurve und die Kurve, die die kette um den Ritzeleingriffspunkt macht zu stark auseinander gehen -> was in starkem Pedalrückschlag merkbar wird.
> 
> 2. ein abgestützer Eingelenker hat EXAKT GENAUSOVIELE Lager und Teile wie ein 4 Gelenker oder VPP.
> ...


Mal wieder ein toller und richtiger Post von Dir Bommel    Versteh ich irgendwie auch nicht ...
Auch 13cm straffere/progressivere Heckfederung darf sehr gerne nicht nur so antriebsneutral und so schluckfreudig wie möglich sein, sondern auch so bremsneutral wie möglich. Deshalb würde ich ein gutes VPP-, Horst-Link-, oder wenn möglich Split-Pivot-Design einem Ein- oder Mehrgelenker jederzeit vorziehen. Macht im Fahrverhalten schlicht noch mehr Spaß. Eine intensive Wartung der Lager ist doch eigentlich kein wirklich großes Thema mehr und bei guter Wahl der Lager, recht wartungsarm geworden, oder?


----------



## tibo13 (18. Mai 2014)

Hab den Entwurf eines 4-Gelenkers mit Horst-Link nochmal etwas überarbeitet...


----------



## jirkat (18. Mai 2014)

freeranger schrieb:


> Hi, würde mir gut gefallen, der Entwurf verletzt aber soviel ich verstehe ein Santa Cruz Patent, es handelt sich nämlich um ein VPP Design.



Ist VPP auch in Europa geschützt, oder nur in den USA wie Horst Link?


----------



## pfiff (18. Mai 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Damit die ganze Arbeit gerade nicht umsonst war, poste ich hier noch meine Ergebnisse, die mir das Linkage-Programm geliefert hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt es.  Wäre mal was anderes. Erinnert etwas an das alte X-rage von Hot Chili


----------



## pfiff (18. Mai 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Hab den Eingelenker-Gedanken nochmal aufgegriffen. Fand Morewood und Orange schon immer interessant, aber optisch nicht 100% überzeugend und hab deshalb mal ein Design entworfen, dass mir gefallen würde:


Gefällt.  Aber der Drehpunkt müsste wohl näher ans Tretlager


----------



## FloRider85 (18. Mai 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Gefällt.  Aber der Drehpunkt müsste wohl näher ans Tretlager



War eh gerade dabei, den Drehpunkt zu verschieben


----------



## Gefahradler (18. Mai 2014)

Die beiden letzten Vorschläge erinnerinnern mich stark an das Cannondale Gemini, das ich mal hatte. War immer ein sehr schwammiges Fahrgefühl mit dem Eingelenker, von Steifigkeit konnte nicht die Rede sein. Da müsste mindestens eine 25mm Haupt Drehpunkt Achse her.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab den Entwurf eines 4-Gelenkers mit Horst-Link nochmal etwas überarbeitet...



Optisch gefällt mir die Variante bisher mitunter am besten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (18. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab den Entwurf eines 4-Gelenkers mit Horst-Link nochmal etwas überarbeitet...



Perfekt! Dank Dir brauch ich meinen handskizzierten Entwurf nicht mehr hochzuladen! Sah nämlich fast genauso aus. Optisch finde ich allerdings noch eine Strebe vom Sitzrohr, runter zum Oberrohr gut, glättet irgendwie das gesamte Design und die Form wirkt schnittiger, der Stabilität kommt es wohl auch entgegen, wobei je länger ich mir das so, ohne weitere Strebe anschaue, desto besser gefällts mir... 
Finds auch klasse, wenn sich die Linienführung des Oberrohrs in der Sitzstrebe wiederfindet.
Mir kommt da immer mein 2009er Stumpjumper in den Sinn, wo es auch so gelöst wurde, nur ist das Oberrohr dort noch ganz leicht nach oben gewölbt.
Eine Herausforderung bei diesem Design wird aber vermutlich darin bestehen, das ganze in allen Rahmengrößen so schick zu erhalten. Da dürften die Rahmen dann nicht zu hoch werden. -Ganz klar mein Favorit bislang!!


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe den Sinn vieler Vorschläge nicht, den Dämpfer stehend (oder mehr oder weniger parrallel zum Sitzrohr) zu bauen *und* dann oben im Bereich des Knotenpunktes Sitzrohr/Oberrohr zu befestigen. Für mich ist das komplett der falsche Ansatz:
Das Oberrohr im Bereich des Sitzrohrs ist auf Zug und auf Druck belastet. Das kann man normal sehr schön leicht bauen. Jetzt bringt man genau da aber ordentliche Biegekräfte ein. Man muss das Oberrohr ordentlich verstärken. Dazu kommen noch oftmals Abstützungen der Wippe am Unterrohr. Auch das muss dann verstärkt werden. Dazu kommen bei dem System die flachen Sitzstreben. Dass das Mist ist, wenn man leicht bauen will sieht man bei den Problemen im Verlauf der Entwicklung am Fanes.
Und das ist nicht nur so, wenn man es als 4-Gelenker auslegt, sondern auch als abgestützter Eingelenker. Die erste Übersetzung auf Hebel/Wippe ist immer sehr groß. Dadurch sind auch die Kräfte groß (,die man dann oft noch am Unterrohr abstützt, das eigentlich leicht sein könnte). Danach wird durch die Hebellage das Übersetzungsverhältnis auf das "Endmaß" reduziert. Dass die großen Kräfte in der Umlenkung auch keine leichte Umlenkung ermöglichen und auch gehörige Lagerkräfte zu Stande kommen brauche ich ja wohl kaum erwähnen

Also, warum stützt man stehende Dämpfer nicht einfach da ab, wo die hohen Kräfte hin gehören? Das ist nämlich der Tretlagerbereich, der sowieso stark verstärkt sein muss, weil er die unterschiedlichsten Kräfte aufnimmt. Dazu kommt, dass Abstützungen der Wippe am Sitzrohr ist, das auch immer etwas stärker ausgelegt werden muss. Ober und Unterrohr bekommen dann keine Kräfte durch die Federung ab und wir bauen tatsächlich leicht.
Durch Sitzstreben, die viel stärker nach oben gehen, ergeben sich niedrige Übersetzungsverhältnisse im System und damit niedrige Kräfte. Lagerlasten sind gering, Wippen und Sitzstreben können leichter ausgelegt werden. Dazu wird der Dämpfer niedriger im Rahmen positioniert was sicher kein Nachteil ist.

Man kann die gleichen Systeme, die man nach oben abstützt auch nach unten abstützen. Nur hat es nach oben einfach komplett nur Nachteile (Haltbarkeit, Gewicht, Schwerpunkt) und es sieht im übrigen - meiner Meinung nach - extrem miserabel aus. Ästhetisch ist was anderes.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man entweder einen stehenden Dämpfer am Tretlager abstützt, ausgegangen davon, dass der Bereich ohnehin verstärkt wird oder alternativ einen liegenden Dämpfer am Unterrohr (dann hat man genug Platz für jede Art von Dämpfer, ist aber eben nichts für die Flaschenhalter-Fraktion) ...


----------



## yggr (18. Mai 2014)

@foreigner : weil's völlig Wurst ist ?!?
Wurde doch oft genug von den Machern gesagt, dass es hier erstmal nur um's Design gehen soll, wo selbst Kinematik-Noobs Vorschläge bringen können.
Die technische Machbarkeit und Sinnhaftigkeit sind dann Sache der Konstrukteure!


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> @foreigner : weil's völlig Wurst ist ?!?
> Wurde doch oft genug von den Machern gesagt, dass es hier erstmal nur um's Design gehen soll, wo selbst Kinematik-Noobs Vorschläge bringen können.
> Die technische Machbarkeit und Sinnhaftigkeit sind dann Sache der Konstrukteure!



Hast ja auch recht. Nur wenn´s am Ende zur Wahl steht,weil es oft gewünscht war, dann weiß ich nicht was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## tibo13 (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hast ja auch recht. Nur wenn´s am Ende zur Wahl steht,weil es oft gewünscht war, dann weiß ich nicht was dabei raus kommt.



Ist halt die Frage, ob man das System baut, das am besten funktioniert, oder das, welches von den meisten Nutzer (und potenziellen Käufern) gewünscht wird. Dabei muss nicht zwangsläufig immer dasselbe Ergebnis bei herauskommen.


----------



## yggr (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hast ja auch recht. Nur wenn´s am Ende zur Wahl steht,weil es oft gewünscht war, dann weiß ich nicht was dabei raus kommt.



ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Alutech das zu unterbinden weiss,  wenn ihr Name drauf stehen soll


----------



## cryptic. (18. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab den Entwurf eines 4-Gelenkers mit Horst-Link nochmal etwas überarbeitet...



bis auf den flaschenhalter hot!


----------



## Brainman (18. Mai 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es das Burner schon ganz gut treffen würde ...so im Gesamten gesehen ... nicht nur vom Hinterbau. 650b, 140er Federweg, vorne bis 160mm, Super-Hinterbau, saubere Optik, niedrige Überstandshöhe, steiles Sitzrohr ... und das Wichtigste - es hat eine Flasche Platz.  Das trifft das Thema Trailbike schon ganz gut, finde ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz meiner Meinung. 
Dazu kommt das es bereits ca. 50% aller Vorschläge hier abdeckt und die Vorgabe sehr gut trifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (18. Mai 2014)

Hab meine Mildsau nochmal optimiert mit Linkage, so sollte Sie einigermaßen rocken!

Bisher hab ich so eine Kinematik noch nirgens gesehen, ähnlinch war mal das ETS-X von Rocky, aber mit stehendem Dämper. Das ist zwar auch nett, aber der Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr gefällt mir besser und dürfte von der Aufhängung steifer sein.

- Der größte Vorteil meines Konzeptes ist die Reifenfreiheit für richtig fette Reifen
- UND die Möglichkeit eines kurzen Hinterbaus ohne Konflikte mit den Kettenblättern!
- Ausserdem hat eine Flasche Platz und/oder noch ein Piggybag-Dämpfer.
- der Dämpfer ist schön zugänglich und geschützt
- das Sitzrohr durchgängig, die Überstandshöhe gering ect...
- Ein leichter Nachteil ist die auf Biegung belastete Sitzstrebe, aber das dürfte mit einem höheren Profil lösbar sein.

Was haltet Ihr davon, wäre doch mal was Neues?

Viele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## melle89 (18. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Hab meine Mildsau nochmal optimiert mit Linkage, so sollte Sie einigermaßen rocken!
> 
> Bisher hab ich so eine Kinematik noch nirgens gesehen, ähnlinch war mal das ETS-X von Rocky, aber mit stehendem Dämper. Das ist zwar auch nett, aber der Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr gefällt mir besser und dürfte von der Aufhängung steifer sein.
> 
> ...


Könntest du mal ein bild im eingefederten zustand zeigen?


----------



## Gefahradler (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Melle89,
wollte gerade ein Bild im eingefederten Zustand machen, dann hat sich das Linkage aufgehängt und neu gestartet, jetzt ist alles dahin, da ich nicht speichern konnte, Mist.
Hab aber früher schon öfter einfedern lassen, Platz ist genug für das Hinterrad.
Wenn du dir das Bild genau ansiehst, sind auch die Kurven der Lager zu sehen, dann kannst du auch das Lineal auf den Bildschirm halten und die Lagen zu checken. Das Bild des Dämpfer täuscht zu viel Hub vor, du musst auf die dünnen roten Kurven achten! Also alles im grünen Bereich.
Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall Interessant aus. Nur müssen bei dem Hinterbau alle seitlichen Kräfte über die Links aufgefangen werden,da müsste man vermutlich ordentlich Hirnschmalz investieren um da keinen labberigen Hinterbau zu bekommen. Ein Dreieck ist halt immer schwer zu ersetzen.


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Tibo13 und Foreigner haben die schicksten Vorschläge und so unterschiedlich sehen sie nicht aus oder?


----------



## atrox1miles (18. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von einem exzentrisch gelagertem hinterbau wie zB das yeti SB95C oder dem ibis ripley?
Hab keine ahnung was das kinematisch bedeutet und wie man das genau umsetzen kann.
Aber es könnte sicher auch recht spannend sein, und es ist noch relativ selten verwendet.

Ob man da den anforderungen gerecht werden kann?
Optisch kann man da glaub ich aber etwas schönes eigenständiges machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jirkat (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn vieler Vorschläge nicht, den Dämpfer stehend (oder mehr oder weniger parrallel zum Sitzrohr) zu bauen *und* dann oben im Bereich des Knotenpunktes Sitzrohr/Oberrohr zu befestigen. Für mich ist das komplett der falsche Ansatz:
> Das Oberrohr im Bereich des Sitzrohrs ist auf Zug und auf Druck belastet. Das kann man normal sehr schön leicht bauen. Jetzt bringt man genau da aber ordentliche Biegekräfte ein. Man muss das Oberrohr ordentlich verstärken. Dazu kommen noch oftmals Abstützungen der Wippe am Unterrohr. Auch das muss dann verstärkt werden. Dazu kommen bei dem System die flachen Sitzstreben. Dass das Mist ist, wenn man leicht bauen will sieht man bei den Problemen im Verlauf der Entwicklung am Fanes.
> Und das ist nicht nur so, wenn man es als 4-Gelenker auslegt, sondern auch als abgestützter Eingelenker. Die erste Übersetzung auf Hebel/Wippe ist immer sehr groß. Dadurch sind auch die Kräfte groß (,die man dann oft noch am Unterrohr abstützt, das eigentlich leicht sein könnte). Danach wird durch die Hebellage das Übersetzungsverhältnis auf das "Endmaß" reduziert. Dass die großen Kräfte in der Umlenkung auch keine leichte Umlenkung ermöglichen und auch gehörige Lagerkräfte zu Stande kommen brauche ich ja wohl kaum erwähnen
> 
> ...



Hi, die Probleme mit der flachen Sitzstrebe gibt es, wenn das System ein Gelenk in der Nähe der Hinterradachse hat, wie beim Horst Link, oder bei einem abgestützten Eingelenker. Da kann sich eine zu schwach dimensionierte Sitzstrebe unter der starken Druckbelastung durchbiegen und brechen. Bei fest im Dreieck verschweißten Sitz- und Kettenstreben passiert das nicht. Es gab und gibt eine Menge von Eingelenkern und VPP Bikes mit flachen Sitzstreben. Früher waren es die klassischen Eingelenker wie Cannondale Super V (hatte filigrane Sitzstreben) und heute sind es fast alle DH Bikes. (z.B. Transition TR450, Nuke Proof Scalp, Santa Cruz V10, Intense 951 usw. Kann mich kaum an ein aktuelles DH Bike mit stehenden Sitzstreben erinnern) Bei den geht es darum, den Dämpfer möglichst tief zu legen, um den Schwerpunkt zu senken. Bei den wenigsten ist die flache Sitzstrebe negativ aufgefallen.

Bei meinem Vorschlag wird das Sitzrohr stark belastet, das, wie du sagst, auch immer etwas stärker ausgelegt werden muss. Die Biegekräfte werden durch die hydrogeformte Aufnahme der Wippe aufgenommen. Ist beim Sitzrohr der Fanes auch nicht anders.

Das Oberrohr wird durch die obere Dämpferaufnahme kaum auf Biegung belastet, da diese nicht in der Mitte des Rohrs befestigt wird, sondern gleich vor dem Sitzrohr, also in der steifen Ecke des vorderen Rahmendreiecks. Dadurch wird eher die Schweißnaht zwischen dem Sitz- und Oberrohr durch Scherkräfte belastet. Dieser Bereich wird meist mit einem Gusset oder Hydroforming sowieso verstärkt. Je größer der Rahmen, desto größer das Gusset. Das ohnehin schon verstärkte Sitzrohr wird mit Zugkräften belastet, aber auch nur, wenn der Fahrer nicht im Sattel sitzt. Die eigentliche Dämpferaufnahme konstruiert man meist so, dass sie das Rohr verstärkt.

Bei meinem Vorschlag wird das Unterrohr nicht durch die Hinterbaukräfte belastet.


----------



## ONE78 (18. Mai 2014)

Mein favorit momentan noch der hier





KISS
(super) kurze kettenstrebe
wenige lager
von mir aus auch mit durchbrochenen sattelrohr für standartdämpfer, tieferen schwerpunkt und FH
gern mit plasteschwinge

oder nen tick steifer, dann so


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Hi, die Probleme mit der flachen Sitzstrebe gibt es, wenn das System ein Gelenk in der Nähe der Hinterradachse hat, wie beim Horst Link, oder bei einem abgestützten Eingelenker. Da kann sich eine zu schwach dimensionierte Sitzstrebe unter der starken Druckbelastung durchbiegen und brechen. Bei fest im Dreieck verschweißten Sitz- und Kettenstreben passiert das nicht. Es gab und gibt eine Menge von Eingelenkern und VPP Bikes mit flachen Sitzstreben. Früher waren es die klassischen Eingelenker wie Cannondale Super V (hatte filigrane Sitzstreben) und heute sind es fast alle DH Bikes. (z.B. Transition TR450, Nuke Proof Scalp, Santa Cruz V10, Intense 951 usw. Kann mich kaum an ein aktuelles DH Bike mit stehenden Sitzstreben erinnern) Bei den geht es darum, den Dämpfer möglichst tief zu legen, um den Schwerpunkt zu senken. Bei den wenigsten ist die flache Sitzstrebe negativ aufgefallen.
> 
> Bei meinem Vorschlag wird das Sitzrohr stark belastet, das, wie du sagst, auch immer etwas stärker ausgelegt werden muss. Die Biegekräfte werden durch die hydrogeformte Aufnahme der Wippe aufgenommen. Ist beim Sitzrohr der Fanes auch nicht anders.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich nicht auf einen Vorschlag speziell bezogen, sonder allgemein gesprochen.
Dass das Problem nicht bei festen hinteren Dreiecken auftritt stimmt nur teilweise. Wenn ich ein höheres (erstes) Übersetzungsverhältnis durch das flache Dreieck produziere dann muss ich das trotzdem stabiler und damit schwerer auslegen, genauso wie die Lager und Hebellagen.
Ich rede auch nicht unbedingt von Übersetzungen wie sie normale Eingelenker erzeugen (und auch das geh besser), sondern über Dreiecke, die noch flacher sind als es ein Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung wäre. Und das ist auch bei deinem Vorschlag so. Sonst brauchst du ja nicht nochmal in der dreieckigen Wippe so stark übersetzen. Sinnvoll ist das nicht.
Downhillbikes als Beispiel herzunehmen ist wenig sinnvoll. V10 passt gar nicht, da hier Keine Dämpferkräfte nach oben übertragen werden, das Intense hat gar kein sehr flaches Dreieck und Bikes wie das Scalp die tatsächlich als Beispiel taugen sind selbst für DH Bikes sau-schwer. Selbst der Nachfolger das "Pulse" bei dem man sich um leichtbau bemüht hat ist sehr schwer.
Wir wollten hier ein leichtes Bike deswegen ist so ein System wenig sinnvoll. Bei deine System müssten ganz nebenbei auch Patentgebühren gezahlt werden, soweit ich weiß. Ist nähmlich ein echtes VPP.
Mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt bei Sitzstreben zu kommen (die ja auch noch schwerer wären) und den Dämpfer dann nach oben zu packen ... .
Man bringt Biegekräfte (wenn auch nicht viel) aufs Oberrohr und wie du völlig richtig sagst Scherkräfte auf die Verbindungsstelle. Hydroforming verstärkt aber nicht den Rahmen im eigentlichen Sinne, es kann ihn eventuell so formen, dass Belastungen etwas besser aufgenommen werden. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass er auch verstärkt werden muss. Und wenn du ein Verstärkungsgusset/Aufnahmeteil baust, dann wäre auch das schwerer als am Tretlager, bzw. musst du das Oberrohr im ganzen hinteren Bereich dennoch verstärken, vielleicht sogar weiter. -> Gewicht.

Ich halte nach wie vor solche Systeme für nicht sinnvoll, wenn wir ein leichtes Bike bauen wollen. Und wie gesagt, auch für sehr unschön.


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Ich denke grundsätzliche Einigkeit besteht, dass
- Kräfte die entlang eines Rohres eingeleitet werden besser sind als Kräfte die quer auf ein Rohr wirken
- Dämpferkräfte in eine Ecke des Rohrverbundes einzuleiten besser ist als irgendwo in der Mitte
- die Sitzstreben als immer druckbelastete Bauteile gegen Ausknicken abzusichern sind
- die Belastung der Sitzstreben immer höher wird je größer das Übersetzungsverhältnis wird. Bei 130 mm FW und Dämpferhub 50 oder 60 mm sind wir da aber erfreulich niedrig, wobei sich das ja insgesamt über den Weg ändert. 

Klar kann man alles bauen so dass es hält. Aber der kluge Konstrukteur kann durch clevere Anordnung die  auftretenden Belastungen günstiger verteilen und so Gewicht sparen.
Zum Beispiel hat Nicolai beim alten argon eine kleine Zugstrebe verbaut die die Druckkräfte des Dämpfers am Rahmen abgefangen hat. Liteville hat beim 301 eine Anordnung gewählt die nur Zugkräfte auf ein ansonsten druckbelastetes Oberrohr bringt. Sowas wollen wir auch, denn dann wird es leicht und steif. Form follows function!


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:





Nicht mehr Gelenke als die meisten anderen Systeme hier, aber kinematisch so gut wie allen überlegen. Ist für mich mit das antriebsneutralste System und sollte auch gut auf der Bremse sein. Dazu sinnvoll von der Einbringung der Kräfte. Man kann es definitiv leicht bauen. Bei der Lagerung bin ich eh dafür, dass hier eine sehr ordentliche verbaut wird, von der keine Probleme zu erwarten sind. Platz für Trinkflasche und Co. ist auch.


----------



## tibo13 (18. Mai 2014)

Ist auch mein Favorit, nebden der von mir skizzierten Horst-Link Variante. Dürften sich kinematisch beide nicht viel geben, da recht flexibel auslegbar. Den Vorteil bei Deinem Entwurf dürfte die etwas höhere Steifigkeit sein, wohingegen die Horst-Link Variante auf Grund der fehlenden vertikalen Strebe einen Gewichtsvorteil haben dürfte.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Mai 2014)

Mal als Beispiel - mein Nicolai AM hat auch kein geschlossenes Rahmendreieck am Hinterbau. Ich hatte bislang nie das Gefühl das dem Rad etwas an Steifigkeit gefehlt hätte. Was für eine Steifigkeit soll hier erzeugt werden?


----------



## Highsider (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magst du linkage daten/punkte davon rausgeben? komme übers foto nicht auf sinnvolle werte.


----------



## jirkat (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht auf einen Vorschlag speziell bezogen, sonder allgemein gesprochen.
> Dass das Problem nicht bei festen hinteren Dreiecken auftritt stimmt nur teilweise. Wenn ich ein höheres (erstes) Übersetzungsverhältnis durch das flache Dreieck produziere dann muss ich das trotzdem stabiler und damit schwerer auslegen, genauso wie die Lager und Hebellagen.
> Ich rede auch nicht unbedingt von Übersetzungen wie sie normale Eingelenker erzeugen (und auch das geh besser), sondern über Dreiecke, die noch flacher sind als es ein Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung wäre. Und das ist auch bei deinem Vorschlag so. Sonst brauchst du ja nicht nochmal in der dreieckigen Wippe so stark übersetzen. Sinnvoll ist das nicht.
> Downhillbikes als Beispiel herzunehmen ist wenig sinnvoll. V10 passt gar nicht, da hier Keine Dämpferkräfte nach oben übertragen werden, das Intense hat gar kein sehr flaches Dreieck und Bikes wie das Scalp die tatsächlich als Beispiel taugen sind selbst für DH Bikes sau-schwer. Selbst der Nachfolger das "Pulse" bei dem man sich um leichtbau bemüht hat ist sehr schwer.
> ...



Bei den aufgezählten Systemen kann der kurze, obere Link (die Wippe) nicht viel flexen und überträgt die Kräfte vom verstärkten Sitzrohr sehr direkt über die kurzen Sitzstreben in den triangulierten Hinterbau. Das bringt Verwindungsteifigkeit bei Richtungswechseln / beim Legen des Bikes in die Kurven.

Den Dämpfer habe ich nach oben gedreht, weil der Luftdämpfer im Trailbike leichter ist als der Stahlfederdämpfer im DH Bike und weil der Flaschenhalter im Trailbike m.M.n. höhere Priorität hat als der tiefe Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Der Schwachpunkt beim Horstlink ist der Horstlink selber. Es kann nun mal kein breiteres Lager verbaut werden als die Kettenstrebe hergibt. Bei einem VPP System sind zwar die Hebelkräfte auf die Lager größer, aber man kann das alles sehr steif ausführen weil alles auch über die Breite verbunden werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (18. Mai 2014)

und trotzdem haben die meisten rahmen mit vpp-hinterbau probleme mit vorzeitig verschlissenen lagern


----------



## bastea82 (18. Mai 2014)

Wo liegen denn bei diesem System die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Dämpferlage laesst aber keine breitentaugliche Ueberstandshoehe zu. Was nutzt die beste Kinematik, wenn mich das OR bei Unachtsamkeit ueber den Lenker schleudert.


----------



## Hoeze (18. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn bei diesem System die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?


Ein Vorteil ist sicherlich, dass das Sitzrohr auf der Druckseite gestreckt wird. Somit heben sich da die Kräfte auf bzw wird das Sitzrohr oben auf zug belastet. Es werden wohl auch Kräfte vom Sitzrohr über den Dämpfer auf die Sitzstreben gehen. 
Was das ganze in Summe dann ausmacht müsste man mal ausrechnen.

Falls ich morgen Zeit habe kann ich mal 1 oder 2 konzepte ins FEM werfen und schauen was für Kräfte wo am Rahmen lang laufen. (Handrechnung würde aber wohl auch reichen.)


----------



## tibo13 (18. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die Dämpferlage laesst aber keine breitentaugliche Ueberstandshoehe zu. Was nutzt die beste Kinematik, wenn mich das OR bei Unachtsamkeit ueber den Lenker schleudert.


Das hätte ich gerne näher erläutert. Da kommt kein überlanger Dämpfer a la Foes rein, sondern irgendwas um die 200/216mm. Plus Hebelage ist man da vielleicht bei 300-320mm über Tretlagerniveau. Wo soll das Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe geben?


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> und trotzdem haben die meisten rahmen mit vpp-hinterbau probleme mit vorzeitig verschlissenen lagern


VPP ist nicht gleich VPP. Das aktuelle SC System mit Fettschmierung und axial vorgespannten Schrägkugellagern hat bei mir 3 Jahre gehalten nur mit gelegentlich mal nachfetten. Ein kompletter Satz Lager kostet 40 Dollar und ist mit Anleitung von der Homepage in 2 Stunden selbst gewechselt. Das habe ich noch nirgendwo getoppt gesehen.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Bei den aufgezählten Systemen kann der kurze, obere Link (die Wippe) nicht viel flexen und überträgt die Kräfte vom verstärkten Sitzrohr sehr direkt über die kurzen Sitzstreben in den triangulierten Hinterbau. Das bringt Verwindungsteifigkeit bei Richtungswechseln / beim Legen des Bikes in die Kurven.
> 
> Den Dämpfer habe ich nach oben gedreht, weil der Luftdämpfer im Trailbike leichter ist als der Stahlfederdämpfer im DH Bike und weil der Flaschenhalter im Trailbike m.M.n. höhere Priorität hat als der tiefe Schwerpunkt.



Trinkflasche passt auch, wenn der Dämpfer nach unten geht. Ist noch genug Platz



Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> und trotzdem haben die meisten rahmen mit vpp-hinterbau probleme mit vorzeitig verschlissenen lagern


Siehe das was Floh geschrieben hat. Und 3 Jahre ist nicht schlecht. Das ist ein vielfaches besser als alle 4 Gelenker, die ich hatte. Die habe ich teilweise in 2 Monaten von der Lagerung her ruiniert. Alles am Ende eine Frage der Lagerung die man Verbaut. Und VPP ist nicht gleich DW und der hier ist wieder anders. Das muss dann halt gut auskonstruiert werden.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Die Dämpferlage laesst aber keine breitentaugliche Ueberstandshoehe zu. Was nutzt die beste Kinematik, wenn mich das OR bei Unachtsamkeit ueber den Lenker schleudert.



Verstehe ich nicht. Das Oberrohr ist allein auf dem Bild schon sehr tief angesetzt. Wenn man will kann man das auch anders Gestalten und nach unten durchbiegen. Allerdings ist das nur ein Trailbike, das eh nicht so hoch ist. Da steckt vorne keine 200mm Gabel drin. Kann den Punkt nicht nachvollziehen.
Übrigens ist ein Dämpfer länger als 200/57mm quatsch. Das ist ein Übersetzungsverhältnis bei 130mm von nur 2,28! So einen Luftdämpfer bekommt man mit noch längerem Dämpfer überhaupt nicht mehr sinnvoll abgestimmt bei noch niedrigerer Übersetzung, schon gar nicht bei leichten Fahrern.


----------



## jirkat (18. Mai 2014)

Der X-Control Entwurf ist schick, aber hat Lapierre kein Patent drauf angemeldet?
Mit einem Umwerfer wird es eng, ohne Verrenkungen in der vertikalen Strebe wie beim Original.

http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb-cross-country-x-control/x-control-227


----------



## yggr (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:



wobei wir das quasi wieder beim Turner wären... 

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kann den Punkt nicht nachvollziehen.
> .


Das Spectral AL hat zB fast 78cm und schaut nicht so aus, als ob da noch viel Luft waere.


----------



## jirkat (18. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Trinkflasche passt auch, wenn der Dämpfer nach unten geht. Ist noch genug Platz


 
Im Motorradbau verwenden fast alle Hersteller einen von unten angelenkten Dämpfer. Das System hat seine Vorteile.


----------



## tibo13 (18. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL hat zB fast 78cm und schaut nicht so aus, als ob da noch viel Luft waere.



An welcher Stelle wurde da die Überstandshöhe denn gemessen? Ich hab zwar auf dem Spectral noch nie draufgesessen, aber mit dem nach unten gezogenen Oberrohr sieht mir das eher niedrig aus, im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmenlayouts. Und auch bei anderer Dämpferlage macht es keinen Sinn das Oberrohr noch tiefer als bei dieser Variante zu ziehen.


----------



## Kharne (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Übrigens ist ein Dämpfer länger als 200/57mm quatsch. Das ist ein Übersetzungsverhältnis bei 130mm von nur 2,28! So einen Luftdämpfer bekommt man mit noch längerem Dämpfer überhaupt nicht mehr sinnvoll abgestimmt bei noch niedrigerer Übersetzung, schon gar nicht bei leichten Fahrern.



2,3 wird bei sub 60 Kilo auch schon tricky. Dann lieber nen 190*51er hernehmen, das gibt sehr angenehme 2,5 und es passen immernoch sämtliche halbwegs sinnvollen Dämpfer, selbst nen CCDBA gibbet in der Länge. Das ist dann auch noch für Brocken um 120 Kilo abstimmbar.


----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Stimme Kharne zu. Und ein kürzerer Dämpfer ist auch einfacher unterzubringen selbst in kleinen Rahmengrößen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle wurde da die Überstandshöhe denn gemessen?


Weiss ich nicht.
Schau dir als Vergleich die Daempferlage, den OR-Ansatz und die Ueberstandshoehe beim Tyee an, ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Cane Creek DBinline 
Wir sollten schauen, dass der rein geht ...


----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht.
> Schau dir als Vergleich die Daempferlage, den OR-Ansatz und die Ueberstandshoehe beim Tyee an, ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Wenn Du nichtmal weißt an welcher Stelle die Überstandshöhe in dem Fall gemessen wurde, dann hat Deine ganze Aussage keinerlei verwertbare Qualität. Hier mal der direkte Vergleich Tyee vs. stehender Dämpfer mit Horst-Link (Das Hauptrahmenlayout ist ziemlich ähnlich zu dem von foreigner).





Und jetzt kommst Du...


----------



## hasardeur (19. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn bei diesem System die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?



Ich fürchte, Stefan ist aktuell nicht gut auf Rotwild zu sprechen


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn bei diesem System die Vor- bzw. Nachteile?


- Man muss sich schon verdammt abmühen da 130mm Federweg raus zu holen. Sieht dann ziemlich doof aus.
- Dämpfer und Lager voll in der Dreckeinflugschneise
- Hoher Schwerpunkt
- Niedriges Sitzrohr, bzw. kleinere Rahmengrößen quasi unmöglich

Würde sagen, dass fällt mit Sicherheit raus.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, Stefan ist aktuell nicht gut auf Rotwild zu sprechen


----------



## Pintie (19. Mai 2014)

Rotwild hat sein Auto kaputt gemacht... wahrscheinlich waren die bikes zu gut


----------



## Fridl89 (19. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Hab den Entwurf eines 4-Gelenkers mit Horst-Link nochmal etwas überarbeitet...



das sieht ja optisch und funktional schon mal sehr gut aus


----------



## Highsider (19. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte diese Kinematik gut auf der Bremse sein? Der IC wandert ziemlich weit nach hinten/oben, was zu einem großen Bremsnickausgleich führt.


----------



## nuts (19. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was jetzt beim Lastenheft rauskommt (na gut, ich gucke ab und zu rein). Aber theoretisch ist ein Vorteil des 200 mm Dämpfers, dass es den mit zwei verschiedenen Hüben ? gibt. Damit lässt sich ohne Gewichts- oder Designnachteile ein verstellbarer Federweg realisieren.

Das Rotwild geht halt leider wirklich nur mit ziemlich hohen Rahmen. 

Eingelenker ... erinnern mich an mein Cannondale Prophet. Geiles Rad.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Highsider schrieb:


> Warum sollte diese Kinematik gut auf der Bremse sein? Der IC wandert ziemlich weit nach hinten/oben, was zu einem großen Bremsnickausgleich führt.


 
Der aber über weite Teile des Federwegs richtigen Rahmen liegen dürfte. Verhärten gibt es frühstens im letzten 1/3 schätze ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider (19. Mai 2014)

Möchtest du Punkte/Linkagedaten dafür rausgeben? Meiner ansicht nach bist du schon ziemlich früh bei >100% und dementsprechend bei einem Zusammenziehen des Hinterbaus.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was jetzt beim Lastenheft rauskommt (na gut, ich gucke ab und zu rein). Aber theoretisch ist ein Vorteil des 200 mm Dämpfers, dass es den mit zwei verschiedenen Hüben ? gibt. Damit lässt sich ohne Gewichts- oder Designnachteile ein verstellbarer Federweg realisieren.
> 
> Das Rotwild geht halt leider wirklich nur mit ziemlich hohen Rahmen.
> 
> Eingelenker ... erinnern mich an mein Cannondale Prophet. Geiles Rad.



Man muss aber sicherstellen das der Hinterbau bei Einsatz des Dämpfers mit 57mm Hub nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert. (Längere Kettenstrebe, angepasster Sitzwinkel) Somit wird es zumindest für die kürzere Variante einen Nachteil geben. Das Übersetzungverhältnis müsste bei gleicher Einbaulänge gleich bleiben, oder? 130mm FW/57mm Hub = 2,28 würde für die 51mm Hub Variante 116mm Federweg geben.


----------



## melle89 (19. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Man muss aber sicherstellen das der Hinterbau bei Einsatz des Dämpfers mit 57mm Hub nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidiert. (Längere Kettenstrebe, angepasster Sitzwinkel) Somit wird es zumindest für die kürzere Variante einen Nachteil geben. Das Übersetzungverhältnis müsste bei gleicher Einbaulänge gleich bleiben, oder? 130mm FW/57mm Hub = 2,28 würde für die 51mm Hub Variante 116mm Federweg geben.



130mm oder 116mm wäre eigentlich super


----------



## Dakeyras (19. Mai 2014)

die Variante wäre wirklich klasse, zumal ja auch einige Stimmen noch etwas weniger Federweg verlangt haben.

Wenn man das Bike dann auf 130mm mit 200x57 auslegt, können die, die wirklich weniger wollen einfach einen dämpfer mit weniger hub verbauen.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Das mit 200 Dämpfer mit 57mm oder 50mm wäre super! Dann braucht man auch die blöden sonstigen Verstellungen nicht.


----------



## melle89 (19. Mai 2014)

wenn aber ein federweg gebaut wird welcher eine endprogogression hat dann werden die übersetztungsverhältnis im eingefederten zustand nicht gleich sein. Der federweg bei 51mm Hub wird also nicht 116mm sein.

EDIT: Die abweichung wird sich aber sehr wahrschinlich in grenzen halten


----------



## mondo-mania (19. Mai 2014)




----------



## DHK (19. Mai 2014)

Das wird so nicht funktionieren, da fehlt noch ein Gelenk.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (19. Mai 2014)

Welche Rohrsätze werden überhaupt verwendet? Aus bestehenden Alutech Bikes oder ist das Geld für einen kompletten Satz neuer Matrizen da?

Bei ersterem steht ja dann die Dämpferposition bzw. Anlenkung fest. Ansonsten muss man mit Einschränkungen in Festigkeit bzw. Steifigkeit rechnen oder muss unnötig schwere zusätzlich Verstärkungen investieren.
Es sei denn die bisherigen Rohrsätze sind deutlich überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (19. Mai 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht funktionieren, da fehlt noch ein Gelenk.


Klar funktioniert das, schau dir mal das Yeti 575 an, oder von univega gabs auch mal ein ähnliches. Der Hinterbau muss sich halt ein paar mm verbiegen können.


----------



## DHK (19. Mai 2014)

Unter der Annahme mag das vielleicht sein. Aber ohne eine ergänzende Aussage zu dem gezeigten System gehe ich in der Regel erst einmal von starren Bauteilen aus. Und dann kann dieses System nicht funktionieren.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nichtmal weißt an welcher Stelle die Überstandshöhe in dem Fall gemessen wurde, dann hat Deine ganze Aussage keinerlei verwertbare Qualität.


Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass die Hersteller an der jeweils niedrigsten Stelle messen. Kann man sich mit einer Brise Realitaetssinn eigentlich selbst zusammenreimen. Der ist aber scheinbar aehnlich dekalibriert wie deine aetzende Diskussionskultur.

Keine Ahnung, was eine "verwertbare Qualitaet" sein soll, aber scheinbar glaubst du aus irgendeinem Grund, dass deine Strichzeichnung davon mehr hat, als als ein simpler Vergleich der tatsaechlich erhältlichen Rahmen.


----------



## Maximal667 (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Guys!
Nachdem ich jetzt mal aus Lust an der Freude ein Bike mit BM-Hinterbau ins Linkage prügeln will, kommt mir jedesmal eine Frage nicht aus dem Sinn:
Wie müsste denn die Kraft- bzw. Übersetzungskennlinie aussehen, wenn der Hinterbau schön Popp (TM) haben soll?
Intuitiv würde ich tippen, dass die Kennlinie linear bis leicht progressiv über den gesamten Federweg sein sollte.
Wie siehts denn aber mit einer anfangs degressiven  Kurve aus, die dann kurz nach dem Sag-Bereich ins Progressive geht?
Oder als gegenbeispiel, wie sähe denn eine Kennlinie für ein plüschiges Luftkissen-Radl aus?

Fragen über Fragen..!


----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass die Hersteller an der jeweils niedrigsten Stelle messen. Kann man sich mit einer Brise Realitaetssinn eigentlich selbst zusammenreimen. Der ist aber scheinbar aehnlich dekalibriert wie deine aetzende Diskussionskultur.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was eine "verwertbare Qualitaet" sein soll, aber scheinbar glaubst du aus irgendeinem Grund, dass deine Strichzeichnung davon mehr hat, als als ein simpler Vergleich der tatsaechlich erhältlichen Rahmen.



Ho ho ho, ruhig Brauner. Jetzt fühl Dich mal nicht direkt auf den Schlips getreten, nur weil Deine Argumentation nicht stichhaltig ist bzw. widerlegt wurde. Und dann besitzt Du auch noch die Frechheit mir einen "fehlenden Realitätssinn" und eine "ätzende Diskussionskulur" zu unterstellen? Ganz großes Kino. Selbstreflektion ist scheinbar nicht Deine Stärke.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema:

Erstens gibt es keine einheitliche Stelle, an der die Hersteller die Überstandshöhe messen (manche Hersteller geben diese nicht einmal bei den Geometriewerten an). Von Canyon hab ich schonmal gelesen, dass dort angeblich "Mitte Oberrohr" gemessen wird. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das immer noch so ist. An der niedrigsten Stelle zu messen ist auch nicht immer zielführend, da dies nicht zwangsläufig die Stelle ist an der man "über dem Oberrohr steht".

Und zweitens, sind das keine lapidaren Strichzeichnungen, sondern schon recht genaue CAD-Zeichnugnen, die übereinander gelegt wurden. Und damit wohl aussagekräftiger als Dein Einwand, die Überstandshöhe wäre bei einer solche Dämpferlage nicht auf ein vernünftiges Maß zu bringen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (19. Mai 2014)

Mach mal aussagekraeftige CAD-Zeichnungen, welche die Realitaet samt meiner selbst natuerlich eindeutigst nach Strich und Faden widerlegen. Auf A0 plotten nicht vergessen, sonst widerlegt es nicht qualitativ verwertbar genug!

Alle mit denen man vernuenftig diskutieren kann, koennen ja mal die Hersteller nach Gegenbeispielen zu meinem abklappern. Ich habe zwar recht viele angeschaut, aber vielleicht schaffen es ja doch einige, brauchbare Ueberstandshoehe (<74..75cm) mit stehendem Daempfer zu vereinigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

Gegenbeispiel: Trek Slash mit stehendem Dämpfer (der augenscheinlich sogar noch höher angeordnet ist) hat in Größe XL (!) eine Überstandshöhe von 77,5cm. In M sinds sogar nur 68cm. Das Specialized Pitch in Größe M hat 74,8cm. Ein Giant Reign in Größe M hat 74,9cm mit massig Platz nach unten und es wurde nichtmal an der niedrigsten Stelle gemessen. Das neue Ghost AMR Riot Lector in Größe M kommt auf 73,5cm.

Zufrieden jetzt? Manchmal glaub ich echt ich bin hier im Kindergarten...


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2014)

Also solange man die Rahmen nicht maßstäblich bei gleicher offizieller Rahmengröße übereinanderlegt sind doch die Maße der Hersteller für die Katz. Selbst bei tibo 13´s Vorschlag ist "L-Standover" in der Skizze nicht genauer hinterlegt.

@tibo13 - Zurück zu deinem Vergleich; sollten nicht die Hinterradachsen übereinander liegen?


----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Also solange man die Rahmen nicht maßstäblich bei gleicher offizieller Rahmengröße übereinanderlegt sind doch die Maße der Hersteller für die Katz. Selbst bei tibo 13´s Vorschlag ist "L-Standover" in der Skizze nicht genauer hinterlegt.
> 
> @tibo13 - Zurück zu deinem Vergleich; sollten nicht die Hinterradachsen übereinander liegen?



Das Problem ist halt, dass es keine einheitliche Regelung für die Messung der Überstandshöhe gibt. Canyon mißt Mitte Oberrohr, Giant 30cm vor Oberkante Sitzrohr, etc.

Ich hab die Rahmen an der realen Tretlagerhöhe ausgerichtet. Aber eigentlich sollten die HR-Achsen auf gleicher Höhe liegen, da hast Du Recht. Ist halt nicht 100%ig exakt, was aber auch wurscht ist, denn es langt allemal, um darzulegen, dass die Aussage, man könnte mit einem stehenden Dämpfer keine niedrige Überstandshöhe realisieren, einfach nicht stimmt. Die o.g. Herstellerangaben belegen dies ebenfalls.


----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Enthusiasmus ist gut und ich will Dich gar nicht bremsen. Aber mit Luftfeder wird das Ganze von ganz alleine progressiv, während es am Anfang des Federwegs eher zu weich ausfällt. Auch wenn die großvolumigen Kammern und Negativfedern da viel gebracht haben, hat man in der Vergangenheit eher im Endbereich leicht degressive Kennungen des Hinterbaus mit einem am Ende stark progressiven Luftfederelement kombiniert um den Federweg auch ausnutzen zu können. Ich kenne mich mit dem einen gut aus, mit dem anderen nicht. Deswegen lasse ich die Finger von Hinterbau-Kinematiken. Das können andere hier besser.


----------



## tobsinger (19. Mai 2014)

Du hast das Speci Enduro vergessen . Hat bei M 748mm mittig gemessen


----------



## nuts (19. Mai 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Welche Rohrsätze werden überhaupt verwendet? Aus bestehenden Alutech Bikes oder ist das Geld für einen kompletten Satz neuer Matrizen da?



Neuer Rohrsatz, es sei denn, etwas bestehendes passt perfekt. Aber wir schauen erst, was wir bauen wollen, und gucken dann, ob es was passendes gibt - und nicht andersrum.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Habe mit dem BM- Link in Linkagedesign noch meine Schwierigkeiten.
Hauptproblem: Das mit dem unteren Drehpunkt über dem Tretlager klappt so nicht. Müssen darunter/dahinter, vermute ich. Womit ich gar nicht zufrieden bin bisher ist die Progression vom Dämpfer. Unschön. Aber bin auch kein Profi. Würde mal gerne sehen, wie die Progression bei @BommelMaster aussieht ?!


----------



## BommelMaster (19. Mai 2014)

habe schon  eine CAD datei erstellt, und war auch schon auf einer passenden Kennlinie mit leichter Progression. Hab aber noch wieder damit rumgespielt und das wieder verändert.

Es geht sicher, aber da muss man Zeit investieren, es hängt alles auch sehr stark von den Bauräumen ab usw. Die Arbeit will ich mir jetzt ungern zum Spass antun.


----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

Ein bisschen Arbeit wollen wir Stefan ja auch noch lassen


----------



## Maximal667 (19. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Enthusiasmus ist gut und ich will Dich gar nicht bremsen. Aber mit Luftfeder wird das Ganze von ganz alleine progressiv, während es am Anfang des Federwegs eher zu weich ausfällt. Auch wenn die großvolumigen Kammern und Negativfedern da viel gebracht haben, hat man in der Vergangenheit eher im Endbereich leicht degressive Kennungen des Hinterbaus mit einem am Ende stark progressiven Luftfederelement kombiniert um den Federweg auch ausnutzen zu können. Ich kenne mich mit dem einen gut aus, mit dem anderen nicht. Deswegen lasse ich die Finger von Hinterbau-Kinematiken. Das können andere hier besser.


Die Eigenprogression der Luftfeder ist mir sehr bewusst, aber das klärt meine Frage nicht so richtig.
Ich persönlich finde, dass es am Ende quasi nicht progressiv genug sein kann, denn das verhindert durchschlagen. im MX bereich stimmt man die Federelemente mit Absicht so drauf ab, dass sie in 10 bis 20% der Fälle durchschlagen, aber das würde ich hier gern vermeiden wollen.
Noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (19. Mai 2014)

Bei zuviel Progression verschenkt man aber auch Federweg. Von dem haben wir hier eh nicht all zuviel. Und das Wenige, das wir haben, wollen wir doch effektiv nutzen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Die Eigenprogression der Luftfeder ist mir sehr bewusst, aber das klärt meine Frage nicht so richtig.
> Ich persönlich finde, dass es am Ende quasi nicht progressiv genug sein kann, denn das verhindert durchschlagen. im MX bereich stimmt man die Federelemente mit Absicht so drauf ab, dass sie in 10 bis 20% der Fälle durchschlagen, aber das würde ich hier gern vermeiden wollen.
> Noch jemand ne Idee?



Was ist so schlimm daran wenn das ganze system mal durchschlägt? im dämpfer ist doch eh noch ein elastomer was das etwas abdämpft, oder irre ich da?


----------



## Maximal667 (19. Mai 2014)

Achtung - Augenkrebsgefahr 










Als Rundteile habe ich 27"/2,3" gewählt, kommt auf 584mm/700mm
...keine Ahnung ob das realistisch ist für 650B
Sehe grade: Kettenstreben nur 414-409-428 (0/31/130) Da ist dann wohl noch Platz nach hinten 

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:
+ mit 190/50 gleiche Charakteristik
+ 100% anti-squad im SAG (drunter eben uHu, drüber eben üHu)
--> Wie von BM gewollt zieht die Kette den Hinterbau in den SAG
+ degressiv bis SAG, ab da an progressiv
+ durchgehendes Sitzrohr prinzipiell möglich
+ Radhebungskurve nach SAG nach hinten ausweichend
+ Dämpfer mit Piggy sowie Federdämpfer möglich
+ FH für alle 

+/- schlägt sicher nicht durch
+/- grad keine Ahnung, was die Lagerkräfte betrifft, da müsste ich dann in einer ruhigen Tageshälfte mal drüber nachdenken

- die Progression ist schon ziemlich heftig, keine Ahnung, wie sich sowas fährt.
- die Hebelverhältnisse sehen auch seltsam aus

...mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein
Sodele, ich bin jetzt


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2014)

Der 57mm Hub Dämpfer hätte aber eine Einbaulänge von 200mm, richtig? Du hast 190mm verzeichnet.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Hinterbauten die am Ende degressiv sind, sind auch mit Lufdämpfer nicht schön vom Durchschlagschutz. Siehe ICB 01. Ist ganz wenig Degressiv und jeder baut zusätzlich Volume Spacer ein damit man Durchschlagschutz hat. Ich weiß, was ihr meint, viel Progression darf bei Luftdämpfern nicht sein, damit man den Hub nutzt. Aber ein bischen schon.
Das System hier ist so geil, weil man da so schön mit der Progression spielen kann:





Schwimmenden Dämpfer, wie ich einen Vorschlag gemacht hatte, braucht´s nicht. Ohne geht viel schöner. Die Progression finde ich super für Lufdämpfer. Lässt schön sensibel ansprechen und dann kommt ab Sag ein linerarer "Platformbereich" und dann gibt´s nochmal ein bischen Durchschlagschutz, wobei alles sehr moderat ist mit 2,65 bis 2,1. Zuviel Progression macht nämlich auch die Dämpferabstimmung nicht leichter.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2014)

Hier noch das Kräftediagramm. Ist wohlgemerkt mit Luftdämpfer:




Ist auf 32 Blatt abgestimmt, kommt bei 420mm Kettenstreben mit Tretlagerversatz von 20-30mm aus bei einem 74! Sitzwinkel. Dämpfer ist 200/57mm.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## bastea82 (20. Mai 2014)

Welche der Kurven in Linkage zeigt mir denn eigentlich die Hinterbaucharakteristik an? Des Hebelverhältnis?
In Dynamik habe ich immer mit Abwesenheit geglänzt ;-)

Bas


----------



## jirkat (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo, wenn ich die Linkage Diagramme richtig interpretiere, hat mein ursprünglicher Entwurf eine katastrophal degressive Anlenkung.









Daher musste ich den oberen Gelenkpunkt zwischen dem Hinterbau und der Wippe nach vorn verschieben. Damit wurde die Federungscharakteristik stark ins Progressive moduliert.









Die Raderhebungskurve umschreibt eher einen Teilkreis, als eine S-Kurve. Daher verletzt diese Drehpunktanordnung vielleicht nicht einmal das VPP Patent. (bin mir da aber gar nicht sicher)





Und hier noch die restlichen Diagramme für die Variante mit der progressiven Anlenkungscharakteristik.









Habe erstmal einen Stahlfederdämpfer drin gelassen, um die Diagramme der Anlenkungscharakteristik nicht mit der Progression eines Luftdämpfers zu verfälschen. Um die Charakteristik für einen Luftdämpfer zu optimieren und die zu starke Progression wieder rauszunehmen, müsste das obere Hinterbaugelenk wieder ein Stück zurück nach hinten verschoben werden, irgendwo zwischen diese zwei Extreme hin.


----------



## gedy (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich finde es auch mit Abstand am besten, klare Optik, ein anderes System, wäre mal die Möglichkeit ein US Bike den europäischen Wünschen anzupassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (20. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir auch mit am besten. Ist halt die Frage, inwieweit so ein System ins Alutech Line-Up passt. Da könnte ich mir einen 4 Gelenker mit Horst-Link schon eher vorstellen.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Welche der Kurven in Linkage zeigt mir denn eigentlich die Hinterbaucharakteristik an? Des Hebelverhältnis?
> In Dynamik habe ich immer mit Abwesenheit geglänzt ;-)
> 
> Bas



Die heißt doch sogar "Hebelverhältnis" 



gedy schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch mit Abstand am besten, klare Optik, ein anderes System, wäre mal die Möglichkeit ein US Bike den europäischen Wünschen anzupassen


Ich nehme meine Aussage vorläufig zurück, bis mir nicht einer eine gute Progression gezeigt hat. Die bisherigen finde ich nicht toll. Entwerder sprechen sie schlecht an und erzeugen zusätzlich schlechtes Losbrechmoment oder, wenn sie rein Progressiv sind, dann viel zu arg mit Änderungen im Übersetzungsverhältnis von mehr als 1,5. Das gibt enorm Nachteile, wenn man Dämpfersetups machen will. Ich finde die Progression wichtiger als Antriebsneutralität in allen Blättern. Ich würde eh nur ein 32er fahren. Und da der Stefan in die Richtung auslegen will, passt das auch mit einem Eingelenker, da gibt´s aber super Progressionen, siehe oben. Außerdem bekommt man das meiner Ansicht nach beim BM-Link auch nicht mit überm Tretlager liegenden Hebel hin, der muss wohl leider dahinter. Und auf den Dreckfänger da unten habe ich einfach keinen Bock.

Das gleiche Problem hätte ich mit dem Übersätzung bei @jirkat . Änderung von 3,2 auf 1,4 ist viel zu arg und ziemlich unschön. Bei Moderaten 0,6 Änderung bekommt zum Beispiel viel leichter gute Setups insbesondere bei der Zugstufe hin.


----------



## gedy (20. Mai 2014)

Ich bin bei dem Entwurf einwenig verwirrt, ist das dann kein DWLink, wenn beide Verbindungen nach oben und nicht nach unten zeigen, und was wäre ser Vorteil dieses Konzeptes relativ zum Dw


----------



## Iberia (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dem Entwurf einwenig verwirrt, ist das dann kein DWLink, wenn beide Verbindungen nach oben und nicht nach unten zeigen, und was wäre ser Vorteil dieses Konzeptes relativ zum Dw


Kannst du auf Seite 14 ausführlich nachlesen. Ist kein DW-Link. Untere Wippe schwingt anders herum. Vorteil kurz gesagt soll recht gute Antriebneutralität unabhängig der Kettenblattgröße sein.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Noch was zur Progression: Das Bike soll "Popp" bekommen. Das Bekommt es mit einer progressiv durchhängenden Hebelverhältnislinie in Kombination mit progressiven Luftdämpfer bestimmt nicht. Das Sackt im Bereich des Sag einfach nur Weg. Und das über Dämpfung zu machen ist Quatsch, das raubt dem Bike die Schluckfreudigkeit. Wenn nur wenig Federweg, dann sollte er auch funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2014)

Respekt an alle für die investierte Arbeit - aber der für mich vielversprechendste Entwurf ist immer noch der von @BommelMaster mit liegendem Dämpfer


----------



## freetourer (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Noch was zur Progression: Das Bike soll "Popp" bekommen. Das Bekommt es mit einer progressiv durchhängenden Hebelverhältnislinie in Kombination mit progressiven Luftdämpfer bestimmt nicht. Das Sackt im Bereich des Sag einfach nur Weg. Und das über Dämpfung zu machen ist Quatsch, das raubt dem Bike die Schluckfreudigkeit. Wenn nur wenig Federweg, dann sollte er auch funktionieren.



100% Zustimmung


----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Noch was zur Progression: Das Bike soll "Popp" bekommen. Das Bekommt es mit einer progressiv durchhängenden Hebelverhältnislinie in Kombination mit progressiven Luftdämpfer bestimmt nicht. Das Sackt im Bereich des Sag einfach nur Weg. Und das über Dämpfung zu machen ist Quatsch, das raubt dem Bike die Schluckfreudigkeit. Wenn nur wenig Federweg, dann sollte er auch funktionieren.


Danke, das hab ich mir die ganze zeit schon gedacht. Ist dann schön plüschig auf den ersten 2/3 vom Federweg und dann bockhart. Total dämliches verhalten...

Ich find die idee mit der Plattform ziemlich gut. Also soft im bereich des sags, dann schön linear und wenn wer mag, ne leichte endprogression auf den letzten 10%


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

Auf die schnelle mal ein Entwurf

ÜH anfangs 2,6 und gegen Ende bei 2,3

hat immer noch eine progression - aber damit kann man was anfangen!
also möglich ist alles!


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. @BommelMaster : Könntest du mir mal die Positionen von Drehpunkten und Dämpferlage zukommen lassen? (Am einfachsten wäre Bezug Tretlager, denke ich) Würde damit gerne mal noch bischen Spielen, heute Abend.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

sind schon wieder weg ! kann man ja nicht speichern


----------



## hannsest316 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ja nun schon viel über den BM-hinterbau gesehen und gelesen. Was mir noch nicht klar ist: wie sieht es da mit pedalrückschlag aus?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> sind schon wieder weg ! kann man ja nicht speichern



#screenshot or it didn't happen 

Wenn ich mir den Entwurf so anschaue, können wir ja froh sein, dass das durchgängige Sitzrohr laut Lastenheft kein "Must Have" ist...


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

da ist doch eh ein screenshot!

da merkt man, dass du nicht alles liest  kann passieren.

wenn liegender Dämpfer ist eine Dämpfer umlenkung notwendig!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

hannsest316 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nun schon viel über den BM-hinterbau gesehen und gelesen. Was mir noch nicht klar ist: wie sieht es da mit pedalrückschlag aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Auslegungssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

präzisiere: Screenshot der Drehpunktkoordinaten.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

sind doch schon wieder weg... mit einer Demoversion lässt sich ja nix abspeichern

Und: ich habe kein Interesse hier Linkage ergebnisse zu fälschen!

Für dich als Betreuer des Projekts wäre es diesbezüglich gut, die Patentsituation des FPS2 Systems von Lapierre zu checken - bevor hier weitergemacht wird


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Für dich als Betreuer des Projekts wäre es diesbezüglich gut, die Patentsituation des FPS2 Systems von Lapierre zu checken - bevor hier weitergemacht wird



Sehr richtig !!!

Im übrigen hatten sich BommelMaster und ich nach langem Zieren seinerseits aus praktischen Gründen auf einen stehenden Dämpfer geeinigt.  Da das ja aber einfach nur "Dämpfer um den Wippendrehpunkt drehen" ist, ändert das ja nichts an der Funktion.


----------



## Maximal667 (20. Mai 2014)

Puhh Jungs, das wird ja lustig hier 
@BommelMaster die Radhebungskurve deiner Auslegung hat aber nicht mehr viel mit dem "Energieminimum im SAG" zu tun, oder?
Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass das ganze insgesamt doch nicht so einfach ist, und ein bisschen fehlt mir auch die Phantasie, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie man diese Anlenkung realisieren sollte (Platz!).

Wenn man alle Sachen berücksichtigen will, wirds schon echt interessant. Ich habe auch versucht, eine entsprechend angenehm aussehnde Kraftkurve zu zaubern, aber mehr war in wenigen Stunden nicht drin, zumindest wenn man anti-squat und was weiß ich nicht noch alles berücksichtigen will.

Yeah, stehender Dämpfer! Dafür!

Ich bin ja schon ein bissl gespannt, was hier am Ende herauskommt


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

also ob stehend oder liegend ist dann die Frage, nachdem man ein passendes Setup gefunden hat. es könnte u.U. sein, dass für eine passende Kennlinie es notwendig ist, den Normalabstand von Wippendrehpunkt zu Dämpfer sehr sehr klein zu halten, das würde dann nur mit einer DÄmpferverlängerung funktionieren, wegen des Bauraumes.

Wenn DÄmpferverlängerund, kommt nur liegender DÄmpfer in Frage, da sonst der Bauraum für die Dämpferlänge nicht da ist.

Die Auslegung in diesem Fall ist wirklich nicht "so einfach", da man mehrere Sachen wie  Platzverhältnisse, explizite Raderhebungskurve und Dämpferkennlinie sowie natürlich die Antisquat werte im AUge halten muss, und da hier alles voneinander abhängt, also man schlecht eins nach dem anderen "abhaken" kann, braucht man sicher mehrere Iterationsstufen.

Eventuell fällt eine "ausgeprägte" Raderhebungskurve mit großer Hinterbaulängendifferenz raus. Aber das ist dann auch wieder die Frage, wieviel "Energieminimum" muss sein, um die positiven Effekte des ganzen praxistauglich spürbar zu machen

Das ganze ist dann eine Entwicklungs und Auslegungssache, die man sich sicher NICHT im ganzen Maße antuhen will, solange die Entscheidung nicht steht.

Um eine Entscheidung zu machen, ist aber das Vertrauen und auch die Erfahrung wichtig, eine Abschätzung zu geben, ob da später auch was sinnvolles rauskommt.

Das ist natürlich der große Schwachpunkt einer Community-Zusammenarbeit

Das was beschlossen wird -muss umgesetzt werden, es dürfen also bei der Entscheidung nur sachen zur Auswahl stehen, die 100% sicher funktionieren werden.

Ausprobieren ist da natürlich nicht...


----------



## SofusCorn (20. Mai 2014)

Lastenheft-Ergebnisse:
1. Antriebseffizient
2. Leicht und steif
3. kurze Kettenstrebe
4. Dämpferkennlinie
5. Bremsneutral, niedrige Rahmenhöhe
.
.
GanzHinten: Flaschenhalter 




Los entwerft weiter


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2014)

Achja:

Ein späteres Scheitern ist *immer* möglich!

Möchte ich nur gesagt haben
Dient nur zur Absicherung meiner Person


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter 4%? Hmm, wohl doch nicht sooo wichtig. Also kann der Dämpfer hin wo er am besten passt, ist  nur Nice to have.


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> sind doch schon wieder weg... mit einer Demoversion lässt sich ja nix abspeichern



Richtig. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum du - bevor Du linkage schließt - nicht kurz einen Screenshot von den Punkkoordinaten machst, um Dir und anderen beim nächsten Mal Arbeit zu ersparen.

Lapierre sind wir dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrox1miles (20. Mai 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem exzentrisch gelagertem hinterbau wie zB das yeti SB95C oder dem ibis ripley?
> Hab keine ahnung was das kinematisch bedeutet und wie man das genau umsetzen kann.
> Aber es könnte sicher auch recht spannend sein, und es ist noch relativ selten verwendet.
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollt eigentlich eure meinung dazu wissen, aber irgendwie wurde es ignoriert. Kònnt ihr mich zu solchen exzentrischen lagern aufklären?


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter 4%? Hmm, wohl doch nicht sooo wichtig. Also kann der Dämpfer hin wo er am besten passt, ist  nur Nice to have.



Es sagt eher, das Flaschenhalterbefürworter auch erkennen das ein Rad rollen muss bevor ein Flaschenhalter Sinn ergibt


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Haben sich die Fahrwerksexperten schon über *vergrößerte* *Slopestyle Bikes* Gedanken gemacht.
Ev. sogar mit dem Hauptlager um`s Tretlager.

...möglichst als Eingelenker?   Nur für mich oder andere Unwissende, um den vielleicht sinnlosen Gedanken über Bord zu schmeißen. .....aber so verspielte Bikes habe ich noch nirgens gesehen....hat ev. auch einen Grund 
Das zweite Bild wär mein Favorit.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Alle Konzepte wurden hier schon mal in groß gezeigt


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich eure meinung dazu wissen, aber irgendwie wurde es ignoriert. Kònnt ihr mich zu solchen exzentrischen lagern aufklären?



kinematisch ist es eine Wippe vom Zentrum des einen Lagers zum Zentrum des Anderen.
dadurch lassen sich extrem kurze Wippen realisieren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Alle Konzepte wurden hier schon mal in groß gezeigt


Wurde da erklärt ob es Sinn macht, so ein Rad etwas tourentauglicher zu machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter habe ich im Nachbar-thread mal was geschrieben. Kurz es war klar, dass der ganz hinten kommt, wird aber im Zweifelsfall doch sicherlich gewünscht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-...ilbike-ergebnisse.702511/page-9#post-12004613


----------



## retorix (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Haben sich die Fahrwerksexperten schon über *vergrößerte* *Slopestyle Bikes* Gedanken gemacht.
> Ev. sogar mit dem Hauptlager um`s Tretlager.
> 
> ...möglichst als Eingelenker?   Nur für mich oder andere Unwissende, um den vielleicht sinnlosen Gedanken über Bord zu schmeißen. .....aber so verspielt Bikes habe ich noch nirgens gesehen....hat ev. auch einen Grund
> Das zweite Bild wär mein Favorit.


Drehpunkt ums Tretlager ist unmöglich wegen Antriebseinflüssen, Kettenzug, ... 

Aber ein Bike wie in Bild 1, das wäre mein Ding (sollte halt ein 29er sein)!

Welcher Herstellers ist das?

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt vor die Wahl gestellt werden würde, ob ich einen BM Link haben wollen würde, oder eines wie der folgende Eingelenker mit Optimierung auf 28-30 Zähne, dann bin ich am Ende wahrschinlich doch beim Eingelenker. Vom Antrieb her dürfte der Hinterbau nicht schlechter gehen mit einem 32er Blatt (und der Rest ist mir ehrlich gesagt Schnuppe) und von der Funktion ist er garantiert noch eine Ecke besser. Der Support und "Popp" ist bestimmt eine Ecke besser, genauso wie das Ansprechverhalten. Das sagen die Progressionskurven und auch der vergleich mit ähnlichen Systemen wie dem BM, die sehr schluckfreudig sind, aber oft dazu tendieren, immer ein etwas "tot" zu wirken. Dazu gibt´s beim Eingelenker nur niedrig belastete Lager und alle mit großen Drehwinkeln und in Bereichen die nicht so ausgesetzt sind. Zu gut deutsch, so eine Lagerung könnte ewig halten. Dazu gibt es keine Dreckfangumlenkhebel und auch superkurze Kettenstreben und viel Reifenfreiheit sind kein Thema. Schöner zu Putzen ist´s auch. Also, ich glaube, ich bleibe bei Eingelenker dieser Methode, auch wenn mir ein BM-Bike durchaus gefällt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wurde da erklärt ob es Sinn macht, so ein Rad etwas tourentauglicher zu machen ?



Wollte sagen dass die Anlenkungs- und Drehpunktkonzepte so in der Arte schon hier vorhanden sind. Das Rad dann natürlich in der Trailbike Kofiguration.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Drehpunkt ums Tretlager ist unmöglich wegen Antriebseinflüssen, Kettenzug, ...
> 
> Aber ein Bike wie in Bild 1, das wäre mein Ding (sollte halt ein 29er sein)!
> 
> ...


Hier mal ein Link .....
Ich denke bei einem 30er Kettenblatt sind die Antriebseinflüsse vielleicht nicht so hoch wenn das Hauptlager um das Tretlager rumläuft.


----------



## atrox1miles (20. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> kinematisch ist es eine Wippe vom Zentrum des einen Lagers zum Zentrum des Anderen.
> dadurch lassen sich extrem kurze Wippen realisieren.



Und was kann man mit so kurzen wippen erreichen?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Welcher Herstellers ist das?



1)Specialized P-Slope
2)Commencal Meta SX
3)irgendein Saracen
4)Dartmore ?

sowas gibts noch von DMR und Blackmarket


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Und was kann man mit so kurzen wippen erreichen?


eine andere Kinematik als mit längeren?


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Und was kann man mit so kurzen wippen erreichen?



Also, tendenziell kann man zu Exzentern glaube ich folgendes sagen: 

Sie ermöglichen, wie schon gesagt, "sehr kurze Wippen", was je nach Situation sinnvoll sein kann. Eine sehr kurze Wippe macht bei gleicher Strecke einen größeren Drehwinkel, weshalb die Änderung der Hebelverhältnisse_ tendenziell _größer ist. 
Sie sind ziemlich steif
Sie geraten, wenn sich nicht ganz klein sind oder mit Gleitlagern umgesetzt werden, schnell eher schwer, weil das äußere Lager doch ganz schön groß wird. 
Sie sehen häufig schick aus, weil sich der Exzenter leicht verstecken lässt.


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wurde da erklärt ob es Sinn macht, so ein Rad etwas tourentauglicher zu machen ?


*Was haben Slopestylebikes und unser ICB hier gemeinsam?*

Agiles Fahrverhalten und Federung mit Popp. Das eine wird bestimmt durch die Geometrie, das andere durch die Dämpferanlenkung. 

*Was sind die Unterschiede?*

Der Slopestyler will Singlespeed fahren, wir wollen gut beschleunigen und eine Gangschaltung am Rad haben. Deshalb haben Slopestyle-Fullies häufig den Drehpunkt ums Innenlager. Da wir hier aber etwas anderes wollen (nicht Singlespeed, sondern gute Beschleunigung) sollten wir den Drehpunkt (ob virtuell oder real ist jetzt mal egal) so platzieren, dass Kettenzug den Hinterbau nicht anregt oder noch besser sogar ruhig hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Was haben Slopestylebikes und unser ICB hier gemeinsam?*
> 
> Agiles Fahrverhalten und Federung mit Popp. Das eine wird bestimmt durch die Geometrie, das andere durch die Dämpferanlenkung.
> 
> ...


Wenn man für das Problem "das der Kettenzug den Hinterbau anregt" eine Lösung finden würde...wär alles in Butter.
Ist der Einfluss bei einem 30er Blatt z.B. wirklich so negativ auf den Hinterbau? Vielleicht könnte man die Schwinge ab dem Hauptlager(um`s Tretlager) etwas Richtung Boden kröpfen?
Nachtrag....ne hat keinen Sinn, der Hebel bleibt ja gleich.


----------



## nuts (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn man für das Problem "das der Kettenzug den Hinterbau anregt" eine Lösung finden würde...wär alles in Butter.
> Ist der Einfluss bei einem 30er Blatt z.B. wirklich so negativ auf den Hinterbau? Vielleicht könnte man die Schwinge ab dem Hauptlager(um`s Tretlager) etwas Richtung Boden kröpfen?
> Nachtrag....ne hat keinen Sinn, der Hebel bleibt ja gleich.



Wenn das Gelenk ums Tretlager das einzige bleibt, dann sehe ich da schwarz. (Außer evtl. durch eine Umlenkung des Lasttrum der Kette, aber wir hatten uns ja für Antriebseffizienz ausgesprochen  )

Lapierre-Patente:

Eins, Zwei, Drei - so wie ich verstehe eines für die USA und zwei? für die EU. Vom Text her scheint es mir um die Bahnkurve des Momentanpols zu gehen, Rotation der Umlenker habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht erwähnt gefunden, gucke aber nochmal näher rein.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link .....
> Ich denke bei einem 30er Kettenblatt sind die Antriebseinflüsse vielleicht nicht so hoch wenn das Hauptlager um das Tretlager rumläuft.



Ganz klar nein! Die werden richtig groß. Das Bike wird durch Kettenzug in den Federweg gezogen. Das erzeugt starkes Wippen und unrunden Tritt. 
Slopestyler taugen nicht als Trailbike Vorlage. Die sind darauf Ausgelegt knüppelhart Abgestimmt zu werden. Die Federung ist nur Notreserve. Deswegen stört ein Drehpunkt ums tretlager nicht, weil sie eh hart sind wie ein Hardtail. Dazu kommen oft irrwitzige Progressionen bei den Hinterbau für Brutalo-Einschläge. Alles nicht so sinnvoll für ein Trailbike. Straff ja, aber federn soll´s schon noch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz klar nein! Die werden richtig groß. Das Bike wird durch Kettenzug in den Federweg gezogen. Das erzeugt starkes Wippen und unrunden Tritt.
> Slopestyler taugen nicht als Trailbike Vorlage. Die sind darauf Ausgelegt knüppelhart Abgestimmt zu werden. Die Federung ist nur Notreserve. Deswegen stört ein Drehpunkt ums tretlager nicht, weil sie eh hart sind wie ein Hardtail. Dazu kommen oft irrwitzige Progressionen bei den Hinterbau für Brutalo-Einschläge. Alles nicht so sinnvoll für ein Trailbike. Straff ja, aber federn soll´s schon noch.


Klare Ausssage ....also hake ich den Gedanke ab.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## ONE78 (20. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ganz klar nein! Die werden richtig groß. Das Bike wird durch Kettenzug in den Federweg gezogen. Das erzeugt starkes Wippen und unrunden Tritt.
> Slopestyler taugen nicht als Trailbike Vorlage. Die sind darauf Ausgelegt knüppelhart Abgestimmt zu werden. Die Federung ist nur Notreserve. Deswegen stört ein Drehpunkt ums tretlager nicht, weil sie eh hart sind wie ein Hardtail. Dazu kommen oft irrwitzige Progressionen bei den Hinterbau für Brutalo-Einschläge. Alles nicht so sinnvoll für ein Trailbike. Straff ja, aber federn soll´s schon noch.



Ich glaube die können in einigen punkten doch ganz gut als vorlage dienen.

die hinterbaukinematik des roam ist ja deiner favorisierten sehr ähnlich und die eingelenker mit höherem drehpunkt taugen auch ganz gut. Die haben Schöne kurze kettenstreben und viel reifenfreiheit. Die abstimmung des dämpfers und einige geowerte kann man ja ändern.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die können in einigen punkten doch ganz gut als vorlage dienen.
> 
> die hinterbaukinematik des roam ist ja deiner favorisierten sehr ähnlich und die eingelenker mit höherem drehpunkt taugen auch ganz gut. Die haben Schöne kurze kettenstreben und viel reifenfreiheit. Die abstimmung des dämpfers und einige geowerte kann man ja ändern.


Dann hat´s aber auch nichts mehr mit Slopestyler zu tun. Natürlich kannst du jedes Bike als Vorlage nehmen. Siehe das von mir gepostete oben. Wer da Pate stand ist nicht schwer zu erraten.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mein eigener Favorit ist inzwischen eindeutig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unterschrieben. Ich brauch zwar kein Fahrrad. Aber wär für mich so ziemlich das Ideal. Guter Schwerpunkt. Gut zu tragen. Schicker Rahmen. Ich würds nehmen


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, das Lapierre war damals ein wirklich schöner Rahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn das für eine Beschleunigungs Finne da hinten? Nen Schaltwerks-Schutz? Wieso ist keiner auf die Idee gekommen sowas mit im Lastenheft aufzunehmen? Fände ich cool wenn man sowas realisieren könnte.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2014)

Bremsscheibenschutz


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Beschleunigungs Finne da hinten? Nen Schaltwerks-Schutz? Wieso ist keiner auf die Idee gekommen sowas mit im Lastenheft aufzunehmen?



Weil geile proprietäre Kettenführungen, tolle Verstelloptionen, in den Rahmen gelaserte selbst gezeichnete Logos, Werkzeugklappen, Bremsscheibenschützer und sonstige McGyver-Tools auf dem Markt ein super positives Feedback finden und total verkaufsförderlich sind. Nicht.

Mahnend erinnert sei in diesem Kontext an den "Homer": http://simpsonspedia.net/index.php?title=Homer_(Fahrzeug)


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Was man weglassen kann, geht nicht kaputt und wiegt auch nix. Bremsscheibenschutz, Geo-und Federwegsverstellungen, Tools im Rahmen, mehr als ein Kettenblatt, zweiten Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kettenführung ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

Hätten doch n Hardtail mit Starrgabel bauen sollen


----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Beschleunigungs Finne da hinten? Nen Schaltwerks-Schutz? Wieso ist keiner auf die Idee gekommen sowas mit im Lastenheft aufzunehmen? Fände ich cool wenn man sowas realisieren könnte.



Wenn es noch passen würde, wäre die Option auf einen Schaltwerksschutz eine prima Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (21. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> Wenn es noch passen würde, wäre die Option auf einen Schaltwerksschutz eine prima Idee!



Wir haben bisher an einen Schaltwerksschutz namens "Schaltauge" gedacht. An was dachtest Du?


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hätten doch n Hardtail mit Starrgabel bauen sollen


Nur wäre es dann halt keine Trail-fully mehr.


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher an einen Schaltwerksschutz namens "Schaltauge" gedacht. An was dachtest Du?



Aber bitte für 10-15€, statt 30 wie bei der Fanes


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Ne, wahrscheinlich meint er so etwas:




Wobei der Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt. Das ist für mich kein Schaltwerksschutz sondern ein Schaltaugenschutz. Wenn ich mit dem Rad von etwas seitlich abrutsche, oder mir fährt jemand anderes von hinten ans Schaltwerk, dann ist mir das ganz recht, wenn das Schaltwerkauge die Grätsche macht und nicht das Schaltwerk. Weil das Ding verstärkt nämlich noch das Schaltauge und in so einem Belastungsfall geht das Schaltwerk kaputt. Also, das Ding hat mindestens so viele Nachteile wie Vorteile. Bitte weg lassen!

(Mir ist noch nie ein Schaltwerk kaputt gegangen, Schaltaugen abgerissen habe ich bisher 3. Die Schaltwerke haben das immer überlebt und gingen einwandfrei.)


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Über LV kann man ja viel sagen, aber ein paar Details von denen sind echt klasse. Und dazu gehört zweifellos der Schaltwerkschutz sowie die KeFü. Am Ende sind es doch nur ein paar Gewindebuchsen im Rahmen und entsprechende kleine Frästeile. Zwar kostet der Spass bei LV auch einiges, aber ich zahle lieber 30€ für einen Schaltwerkschutz und traue mich dann auch mit ruhigem Gewissen an engen Stellen vorbei, ohne Angst zu haben, mein Schaltwerk zu ruinieren.
Vielleicht haben wir ja noch die Chance, sowas ins Pflichtenheft einzubauen.

Edit: @foreigner: Wenn Du das von einer anderen Perspektive betrachtest, sieht man sehr gut, dass es über das Schaltwerk hinaus steht und so vielleicht nicht vor allen Schäden, aber wenigstens vor vielen Dingen bewahrt. Der Hinterbau wird quasi abgeleitet. Dass man sowas an einer stabilen Stelle abstützen muss, ist doch klar. Und wer sagt denn, dass man es nicht besser machen kann. Vor allem ein Hinterbau ohne Horstlink bietet da doch bessere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2014)

Und ein abgerissenes Schaltauge wechselt man schnell auf dem Trail (wenn man eins dabei hat), ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk meistens eher nicht. Zumindest nimmt das Ersatzschaltauge weniger Platz weg als das Ersatzschaltwerk 

Könnte man irgendwo am Rahmen ein Ersatzschaltauge unter bringen? Da ja anscheinend doch einige die feierabendrunde gerne ohne Rucksack machen wollen evtl. ne Idee.


----------



## Kharne (21. Mai 2014)

Und bitte nicht nur ne X12 Schraube, eher reißt man sich das Schaltwerk ab, als dass die Schraube (wie versprochen) abreißt.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich sehe in dem Ding eine Gefahr für das Schaltwerk, keinen Schutz. In allen Situationen in denen ich Schaltaugen abgerissen habe (wie gesagt, Schaltwerke habe ich in 17 Jahren keins geschrottet) hätte mir so ein Schutz gar nichts genützt. Es wäre sogar wahrscheinlich das Schaltwerk drauf gegangen.


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ein abgerissenes Schaltauge wechselt man schnell auf dem Trail (wenn man eins dabei hat), ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk meistens eher nicht. Zumindest nimmt das Ersatzschaltauge weniger Platz weg als das Ersatzschaltwerk
> 
> Könnte man irgendwo am Rahmen ein Ersatzschaltauge unter bringen? Da ja anscheinend doch einige die feierabendrunde gerne ohne Rucksack machen wollen evtl. ne Idee.



Echt jetzt? Konstruktiver Mehraufwand anstatt ein 10 Cent Frästeil einfach in die Hosentasche zu stecken? Was ist dann mit der Ersatzkette, dem Ersatzschlauch, der Pumpe, dem Ersatzreifen etc.? Kommen die ins "Werkzeugfach"?

Ach ne, Werkzeug hat ja mangels Rucksack keiner dabei...oder schwimmen die Schraubenschlüssel in der Trinkflasche?

Nuts, wie wäre es, nen 10-teiligen Inbusschlüsselsatz irgendwo im Rahmen unterzubringen? Ist ne Super-Idee, vielleicht ist neben dem Schaltauge noch Platz.

Womit wir original wieder bei meinem *Schreckensszenario* wären:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, das Schaltauge sollte in Zeiten von X01-Schaltwerken für 200€ auf jeden Fall die schwächste Stelle sein und vorm Schaltwerk aufgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Mai 2014)

Würde aber nur Sinn ergeben wenn sich das Schaltauge werkzeuglos wechseln lassen würde - uhh große Idee 

Ich kann @foreigner nur zustimmen. Ich hab bislang auch nie ein Schaltwerk verloren/abgerissen/kaputt gemacht. Das ganz in 7 Jahren MTB fahren auf größtenteils wurzligen, steinigen und schmalen alpinen Trails sowie Enduro und Downhillrennen.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ein abgerissenes Schaltauge wechselt man schnell auf dem Trail (wenn man eins dabei hat), ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk meistens eher nicht. Zumindest nimmt das Ersatzschaltauge weniger Platz weg als das Ersatzschaltwerk
> 
> Könnte man irgendwo am Rahmen ein Ersatzschaltauge unter bringen? Da ja anscheinend doch einige die feierabendrunde gerne ohne Rucksack machen wollen evtl. ne Idee.



Und es ist vor allem ein erheblicher Preisunterschied, je nach dem noch was man da dran hat. Solchen Schnick-Schnack wie Ersatz im Rahmen würde ich weglassen. Soll ja leicht werden. Und ganz ehrlich, wann passiert das denn  wirklich, oder geht euch 3 mal im Jahr das Schaltauge kaputt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Konstruktiver Mehraufwand anstatt ein 10 Cent Frästeil einfach in der Hosentasche unterzubringen? Was ist dann mit der Ersatzkette, dem Ersatzschlauch, der Pumpe, dem Ersatzreifen etc.? Kommen die ins "Werkzeugfach"?


Naja, als großer konstruktiver Mehraufwand  war das nicht gedacht. Eher nach Ende der Konstruktion gucken ob da irgendwo ne Ecke in nem Frästeil frei ist in der eine kleine Tasche+Gewinde nicht stören. Wenn das nicht vorhanden ist, dann ahlt nicht 
Ersatzkette? Kettenschloss, passt auch in die Hosentasche, mit dem Multitool, oder mit Tape untern Sattel. Ersatzschlauch? Schnellflicken. Und du schleppst echt nen Ersatzmantel mit dir rum?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2014)

wenn man sowas sauber unterbringen kann find ich es nicht schlecht. Extragewicht ~20g?
weglassen kann man es ja auch noch...


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, als großer konstruktiver Mehraufwand  war das nicht gedacht. Eher nach Ende der Konstruktion gucken ob da irgendwo ne Ecke in nem Frästeil frei ist in der eine kleine Tasche+Gewinde nicht stören. Wenn das nicht vorhanden ist, dann ahlt nicht
> Ersatzkette? Kettenschloss, passt auch in die Hosentasche, mit dem Multitool, oder mit Tape untern Sattel. Ersatzschlauch? Schnellflicken. Und du schleppst echt nen Ersatzmantel mit dir rum?



Das war blanke Ironie.


----------



## SCM (21. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wenn man sowas sauber unterbringen kann find ich es nicht schlecht. Extragewicht ~20g?



Das ist schlimmer als die Rakete. Ein fahrendes Ersatzteillager für die Leatherman-Fraktion. Und ganz im Ernst: Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich damals ein Tyee statt einem ICB1 gekauft habe, war die Rakete. Nachträglich bin ich nicht zuletzt wegen der Lieferzeit und des Qualitätsfiaskos tierisch glücklich mit der Entscheidung...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Das war blanke Ironie.


Kenn ich ja nicht anders von dir.


----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Zwei Kabelbinder und das Schaltauge ist unter dem Sattel fixiert, ohne dass es klappert.


----------



## Harrinfinity (21. Mai 2014)

kurze Frage zu Linkage X3: was für ein Format kann ich denn importieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher an einen Schaltwerksschutz namens "Schaltauge" gedacht. An was dachtest Du?


Ich dachte nicht an eine Sollbruchstelle, sondern an etwas, was das Schaltwerk vor "Feindkontakt" schützt. So was hatte ich mal am Lapierre Spicy, von Syntace hatte ich es auch gesehen ...

Bei Lapierre sah das so aus:


----------



## Iberia (21. Mai 2014)

In wie weit genau ist das jetzt relevant für die Hinterbau-Kinematik?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. Mai 2014)

frage ich mich auch seit einiger zeit. kommt hier noch was zur sache oder zerfasert das in OT gelaber?
ich finde, es wird allmählich zeit für die TEs/mods, die brauchbaren vorschläge zu bündeln.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2014)

Man könnte jetzt Anfangen sämtliche Vorschläge auszuarbeite, ist aber Blödsinn und Zeitverschwendung. Ausgearbeitet werden muss nur einer und der Stefan darf ja auch noch was machen.
Ich denke, neues kommt nicht mehr. Es könnte langsam weiter gehen ..., die andere Abstimmung ist ja auch durch.


----------



## tibo13 (21. Mai 2014)

Denke ich auch. So ziemlich alle gängigen, möglichen und unmöglichen Systeme wurden vorgeschlagen und mehr oder weniger ausführlich diskutiert. Wäre schön, wenn das Ganze gefiltert und die Ergebnisse mit anschaulichen Erläuterungen/Beurteilungen von Stefans Seite aus präsentiert würden.


----------



## Gefahradler (21. Mai 2014)

Bin ich auch dafür, was jetzt noch nicht da war kommt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (21. Mai 2014)

Es hat noch niemand ein Dreirad vorgeschlagen oder eine Einarmschwinge oder eine Getriebenabe oder die Anforderung einer Anhängerkupplung....da steckt also noch viiiieeel Potential drin


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. So ziemlich alle gängigen, möglichen und unmöglichen Systeme wurden vorgeschlagen und mehr oder weniger ausführlich diskutiert. Wäre schön, wenn das Ganze gefiltert und die Ergebnisse mit anschaulichen Erläuterungen/Beurteilungen von Stefans Seite aus präsentiert würden.



Servus!

Der Stefanus startet noch einen kleinen Hinterbau-Wettbewerb, dort werden mit Sicherheit schon einige Systeme gefiltert. Anschließend werde ich auch noch mal meinen Senf zu den Favoriten geben und wir gehen zur Abstimmung über. Eventuell müssen wir auch noch mal ein paar Patente recherchieren.
Alle bisher geposteten Systeme kann ich aus Zeitmangel garnicht kommentieren, deswegen ist der "Community-Filter" sicher eine gute Sache... es sind ja auch einige User mit überraschend viel Fachkenntnis zugange!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DerKummer (22. Mai 2014)

meine 2 Cents, der Flaschenhalter dürfte auch drin sein! 







Da ich mich mit der Raderhebungskurve und der Kinematik nicht auskenne, habe ich zwei Varianten erstellt.


----------



## Floh (22. Mai 2014)

Im ersten Entwurf müsstest Du das vordere Dämpferauge noch tiefer ansetzen damit der Winkel zur Sitzstrebe nicht gleich 90° ist.
Und das Oberrohr könnte allgemein etwas tiefer angesetzt werden.


----------



## Ponch (22. Mai 2014)

DerKummer schrieb:


> meine 2 Cents, der Flaschenhalter dürfte auch drin sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf dir lieber gleich das Lapierre.


----------



## DerKummer (22. Mai 2014)

Das Lapierre hat schon als Inspiration hergehalten und ein bisschen Santa Cruz auch, aber beide wollen mir real als Alu-Version einfach nicht gefallen ...


----------



## Ponch (22. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe da nahezu eine 1:1 Kopie des Zestys. 
Santa Cruz Design sehe ich da überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Mai 2014)

Ich finde hier einige Entwürfe richtig genial aber eine Bitte hätte ich.....
Lasst doch diese hässlichen gebogenen oder geknickten Oberrohre
das macht doch fast jeder Anbieter auf dem Markt und muss doch hier
nicht auch am Ende raus kommen.....
Mit ist schon klar das es vorrangig um Schrittfreiheit geht......
Ich persönlich finde es halt einfach nicht schön !

PS: Vergesst bitte später nicht die großen Jungs hier unter uns die sich einen
XL-Rahmen oder sogar noch größer wünschen würden. 
Aber ich glaube die werden sich dann sowieso eher den 29'er Klon zulegen !?
Ich bin z.B. 1,98m mit einer SL von 102cm !!!!
Mir kommt die aktuelle Forward-Geometrie mit dem langen Oberrohr sehr entgegen !
Ich würde mir wie bei meinen aktuellen Bikes ca. 64cm Oberrohrlänge wünschen !
Ja ich weiss Oberrohrlänge ist "Out" und Reach ist "In" !


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Mai 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> PS: Vergesst bitte später nicht die großen Jungs hier unter uns die sich einen
> XL-Rahmen oder sogar noch größer wünschen würden.
> Aber ich glaube die werden sich dann sowieso eher den 29'er Klon zulegen !?
> *Ich bin z.B.* *1,98m mit einer SL von 102cm !!!!*
> ...


Dürfen solche langen Lulatsche überhaupt auf schmale Trail`s .....da können wir ja gleich einen Harvester durchschicken 

Und ich bin dafür, das soviel wie möglich Ersatzmaterial/Getränk ans Bike kommt, weil ich ungern mit einem unhandlichen, luftbeengenden und wackligen Rucksack unterwegs bin.
Das sollte aber das Rad nicht träge machen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Mai 2014)

Trails sind für alle da......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Herring (25. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> es sind ja auch einige User mit überraschend viel Fachkenntnis zugange!



Na irgendwann ist man es halt leid von den Herstellern (Marketing) ein X für ein U vorgemacht zu bekommen.... Aber bis Hersteller selbst entsprechende Infos auf breiter Basis bereit stellen ist der weg noch weit. Aber die "Linkage Guerilla" zeigt erste Erfolge.


----------



## Der Nachkomme (25. Mai 2014)

Mein bescheidener Vorschlag (schnell mit MS Paint):







Dabei kann der Dämpfer a la Nicolai verstellbar vorne und hinten angebracht werden und so die Hinterbaucharakteristik angepasst werden - fancy Rohre kann dann jemand einzeichnen ders kann


----------



## Platzhoersch (26. Mai 2014)

tibo13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt stell Dir mal vor, dass man die Drehpunkte noch verschieben kann. Ich sags nochmal. Das sind nur Skizzen, die ein Prinzip darstellen, nicht eine fertige Lösung.



Ist das dein Ernst? Das kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Das klappt gerade noch. Aber wenn man fern ab von Gut und Böse liegt, ist das doch nicht zielorientiert. Man muss sich die Frage stellen, ob man eine bunte Sammlung von Kuriositäten oder eine halbwegs realisierbare Kinematik haben möchte.


----------



## tibo13 (26. Mai 2014)

Platzhoersch schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Das kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Das klappt gerade noch. Aber wenn man fern ab von Gut und Böse liegt, ist das doch nicht zielorientiert. Man muss sich die Frage stellen, ob man eine bunte Sammlung von Kuriositäten oder eine halbwegs realisierbare Kinematik haben möchte.



Natürlich ist das mein Ernst. Das hier ist nichts weiter als erstmal ein Brainstorming, bei dem man auch mal unkonventionelle Ideen in den Raum werfen kann. Diese Ideen nach Realisierbarkeit, Aufwand sowie anderen Vor- und Nachteilen zu filtern ist dann der nächste Schritt. Realisierbar sind letztendlich so gut wie alle Entwürfe. Die Frage ist nur mit welchem Ergebnis und welchem Aufwand. Aber darum geht es hier an diesem Punkt einfach nicht. Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, es ist ein *Ideen*wettbewerb, kein Lösungswettbewerb. Immer nur in vorgefertigten Bahnen zu denken bringt wenig Entwicklung mit sich.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte es trotzdem schöner gefunden, wenn einem irgendwie das Handwerkszeug zum Hinterbau designen vorher vermittelt worden wäre. Es endet sonst damit, dass man ausschließlich aufs Aussehen achtet, weil man halt keinen Plan hat worauf man beim Hinterbau achten muss. 
Ich denke mal, dass es auch einige abgeschreckt hat, selber ne Skizze reinzustellen (mich eingeschlossen, okay, das Hollandrad könnte funktionieren). Da lässt man dann doch lieber die Leute designen, die scheinbar Ahnung haben, statt selber etwas total unbrauchbares zu entwerfen.

Wenn man sich dann doch mal dafür interessiert, worauf man eigentlich achten muss, müsste man die vereinzelt gespickten infos aus den vielen Seiten des Threads rauspicken oder selber mühsam die Infos ergoogeln. Das ist meiner Meinung etwas, dass man beim nächsten Mal besser machen könnte. Einfach mal son kleines How-To-Hinterbau: was für Haupttypen gibt es und worauf man achten muss (z.B. Eingelenker mit Hauptdrehpunkt am Oberrohr kann schick aussehen, aber völlig unbrauchbar sein) und was wodurch beeinflusst wird (wippen, pedalrückschlag, Bremseinflüsse, Antriebseinflüsse, anti-squat, whatever). Das Thema ist zwar kompliziert, aber ein paar Grundlagen würden ja schon reichen.


----------



## Floh (26. Mai 2014)

Da erwartest Du glaube ich ein bisschen viel. Das Optimieren eines Hinterbaus ist eine so komplexe Aufgabe dass man Mechanik 3 mal verstanden haben sollte. Nicht umsonst haben funktionierende Hinterbauten 20 Jahre auf sich warten lassen, von den ersten Versuchen bis zu dem Punkt wo wir heute sind, wo meiner Meinung nach kein Fahrwerk mehr grottenschlecht funktioniert.


----------

